# JMS - Jupiter Mines



## YOUNG_TRADER

Ok people this is not for the faint hearted or risk averse this one is for those people who want a chance at riding a 5x increase stock,

Very simple run down 
Code: JMS 
Name:Jupiter Mines 
Resource: Iron Ore & Nickel Explorer

Shares: 60m + 20m 31/1/07 20cent options

Very simple why I bought some in this spec sompany it has two very attractive land holdings. 


1. Is called Beasley River, which has returned good grades of Iron Ore and is surrounded by AusQuest (AQD) and Rio Tinto (RIO) tennements, for those of you who don't know see what happened to AQD when RIO farmed into its area, I'm hoping for a repeat here as the JMS tennements are showing close similarities to AQD's

2. Widgiemooltha, which has returned some excellent grades of Nickel, but more importantly is completely surrounded by Mincors (MCR) nickel deposits 'Redross' and 'Mariners' MCR has openly stated that it needs to establish new reserves, well where better to look than in a pocket of land thats showing very good similarities to 2 of your huge deposits

Point is although JMS is a tiny micro cap company with little cash left $1m, all that is required for a huge price increase is for either RIO to farm into its Iron Tennements, or MCR to farm into to its Nickel tennements, I think there is a very good chance this will happen given that these Companies have very succesful operations surrounding them.



For the reasons above I bought, it is a spec stock, so do your own research, happy investing


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Again, I am suprised nobody wants to add their thoughts,


Surely there were some people here who rode up on CAZ and AQD,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Since first posting about stock I took a position in it and options (20c 31 jan 07)

They are drilling their Iron Ore deposit and given the fact that it is near where RIO and AusQuest executed JV's I wouldn't be suprised if RIO is finally interested in its ground.

Anyway stock has had no volume for last 2 months and has been very flat, yesterday and today have seen some spikes moving from 7.5c to 12c (60%)

Thoughts?

This is for the speculators only!


----------



## spottygoose

the chinese?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

No, not the chinese, but this company is still tiny

It has 60m shares @ 12c = $7.2m

Also has 30m 20c option, out of the money for now,


I can't believe how far under the radar this spec Iron Ore play has flown, (With Nickel grounds as well) + a 300k oz JORC gold deposit,


I think given its grounds stock should have a mkt cap of $30m = (Assume options exercised = 90m shares fully dilluted) 30c+ 

If you are a specie and you've seen how rapidly AQD, RHI, IOH and CAZ rose (pity it didn't get its licence) then you will realise the potential,

Take a look at qtrly report released today, 

Anyone else follow?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

The more I look @ this juniour the more parrallels I draw between it and AQD,

AQD traded between 7c and 15c until in early Dec Rio farmed into its Iron Prospects and then whammo it went to 50c,

JMS has traded between 7c and 13c un-noticed on low volumes, its capital structure is very very similar to AQD, its Iron Ore Prospects are very very close to AQD and RIO's so what will a farmin do to JMS?

Arguably 40-50c, will it happen who knows but given the upside its worth a punt.



Very simple why I bought some in this spec sompany it has two very attractive land holdings. 


1. Is called Beasley River, which has returned good grades of Iron Ore and is surrounded by AusQuest (AQD) and Rio Tinto (RIO) tennements, for those of you who don't know see what happened to AQD when RIO farmed into its area, I'm hoping for a repeat here as the JMS tennements are showing close similarities to AQD's

2. Widgiemooltha, which has returned some excellent grades of Nickel, but more importantly is completely surrounded by Mincors (MCR) nickel deposits 'Redross' and 'Mariners' MCR has openly stated that it needs to establish new reserves, well where better to look than in a pocket of land thats showing very good similarities to 2 of your huge deposits

Point is although JMS is a tiny micro cap company with little cash left $1m, all that is required for a huge price increase is for either RIO to farm into its Iron Tennements, or MCR to farm into to its Nickel tennements, I think there is a very good chance this will happen given that these Companies have very succesful operations surrounding them.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Should add that they have a Gold Deposit @ Klondyke which is JORC 4.3Mt @ 2.1 g/t = 291,000 oz's Gold, @ Low EV of $25 per oz = $7.5m = 10c
                                      @ Avg EV of $50 per oz = $15m = 20c


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Opened above resistance of 12c today, if it can clear 14c next level will be 20c (ie IPO price)

With drilling commencing on its Mount Mason Iron deposit interesting times lay ahead for this juniour Iron Ore player


----------



## ctp6360

Another great pick YOUNG_TRADER, do you want a job? You can come and be my personal stock broker....as long as you live in sydney!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Another great pick YOUNG_TRADER, do you want a job? You can come and be my personal stock broker....as long as you live in sydney!




Hmmmm, sounds tempting   


JMS has only started to show signs of life, 

Iron Ore near Rio (AQD farm in), Nickel near MCR (Redross and Mariners) and 300k oz's of JORC gold,

Current mkt cap is still around $10m mark as opies are out of the money, which is still cheap given gold resource only!


----------



## michael_selway

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Another great pick YOUNG_TRADER, do you want a job? You can come and be my personal stock broker....as long as you live in sydney!




hehe do you have to pay him fees but?

thx

MS


----------



## ctp6360

I'll pay him whatever he asks, look at this stock, I've made over $8000 on it today, and I would have made more if there had been enough volume for me to have got a decent parcel!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

$8k huh CTP? Let the good times roll!

lol we'll have to meet someday so you can shout me those drinks you promissed me from TZN   


btw check out BSM, another specky I like, but with a Zinc/Copper deposit with huge potential


----------



## ctp6360

I made $8,180.82 precisely, I bought in at 0.135 yesterday and sold this afternoon for 0.17, that's a 25.93% increase in 1 day! So I owe you a whole evening of drinks now!

I'm not sure where you live but if its anywhere near Newtown, Sydney, let me know!


----------



## Rafa

u must have had close to 250,000 shares...
your trades accounted for 10% of the volume in the last two days...


----------



## coladuna

Damn. Was looking to research this company to decide whether it's good value and now it's too late!


----------



## Ants

Well I was going to ask some opinions as to if it would run higher than YT's expectations of 20. Considering everything seems to go a bit higher than anticipated. Whadday'all reckon?


----------



## ctp6360

Yeah Rafa I had 236000 shares, I tried to buy more than double that but there simply wasn't enough volume for me to buy without severely affecting the share price. That is the problem with these smaller caps, slippage is a really big deal and its hard to get larger parcels (let alone selling quickly when you want to!).

coladuna I definitely wouldn't say its too late on this one, in fact I believe the existing trend will continue and this one will keep rising, YOUNG_TRADER is probably better to ask about this than me. The reason I sold was I saw an opportunity for a good exit with a 25% gain in 1 day and I thought that was too good to pass up, it is no reflection on what the future of this stock holds!


----------



## coladuna

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> coladuna I definitely wouldn't say its too late on this one, in fact I believe the existing trend will continue and this one will keep rising, YOUNG_TRADER is probably better to ask about this than me. The reason I sold was I saw an opportunity for a good exit with a 25% gain in 1 day and I thought that was too good to pass up, it is no reflection on what the future of this stock holds!




I do believe it's possible to go higher but after a bitter experience from buying on the rise, I'm very hesistant on buying stock that has already risen a lot. However, I'll certainly keep my eye on it. Well done on that excellent profit!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

If you look @ my above posts and summarise JMS has

1. Iron Ore projects near Rio and AQD(where Rio farmed in, AQD similar capital to JMS, sent AQD from 8c to 50c)

2. Nickel grounds with excellent drilling results near MCR's mines

3. A 300k oz JORC gold deposit

4. A very tight mkt cap


Given all of the above JMS represents one of the most undervalued spec stocks in the mkt, just a farm in or letter of intent from RIO will send this stock to 50c as it did with AQD, or a farm in from MCR on nickel should = 30c,

While CTP's profit in 1 day is great please keep in mind that he like most of us are sitting of Fat Profits and can hence afford to rick alot, for new commers I wouldn't throw too much money at this as its a spec stock, ie higher risk but mcuh higher return,

Do some research, see where they're Iron Ore gorunds are, see how close in proximity it is to Rio and AQD's where RIo farmed in, 


There are drilling there Iron Ore Deposit now to create JORC estimate, I am sure RIO will be watching to see results.

The primary reason I bought this stock back in Feb was after looking at what happened to AQD when Rio farmed in and by chance seeing that JMS had the only other ground around this RIO/AQD area.

Remember above is my opinions only


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Trading Halt pending the release of an announcement!



Iron Ore?

Rio Farm-In?


I hope so!


----------



## coladuna

Yeah. I've noticed that it's on trading halt just now.
I'd be kicking myself even more if this news is something big.


----------



## Ants

HI. Please forgive me if my questions are naive as I am a beginner. If it is halted and it might be good news  does it make sense to place an order say a cent above and catch the run up?? please explain as I would like to do this with this one. I know its a gamble but am I missing any thing?...um its urgent :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Ants wait to see what ann is first,


If its LOI from RIO, then we're headed to the moon,

If its LOI from MCR, then we're going to get a nice kick

If its LOI from any other JV then will add some spice

Of course most likely its none of these and will probably be finance related, or project update related


----------



## Ants

Sweet Cob. But The Bids are going in.


----------



## spottygoose

*Re: JMS - Announcement*

The securities of JMS will be suspended from quotation pending the release of an announcement concerning a possible joint venture.


----------



## ctp6360

Bloody hell I sold the day before, damn you YOUNG_TRADER I should have waited until you said to sell, I've screwed myself by taking my own advise, ha ha ha! Good luck guys, I hope this one carries you far!


----------



## ctp6360

P.S. It was a great day to be in a trading halt, it didn't take the hit like everyone else!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Bloody hell I sold the day before, damn you YOUNG_TRADER I should have waited until you said to sell, I've screwed myself by taking my own advise, ha ha ha! Good luck guys, I hope this one carries you far!




Mate you gotta learn to listen to your broker!

I'm a little scared, let me explain why,

I started this thread, I doubt anyone had even heard of JMS before, I picked it in Feb, now if and its still a big if this is the Rio JV I have been talking about than when the stock re-opens   

I'm scared because, I would have been right, I mean sure when I did the research I bought because it had a possibility of doing a JV with RIO on Iron Ore or MCR on Nickel, but deep down I knew the odds were slim, lol

I hold 250,000 options which I picked up @ 1c, they are 20c opies, 

Without getting too excited lets see what the ann brings


----------



## michael_selway

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Ants wait to see what ann is first,
> 
> 
> If its LOI from RIO, then we're headed to the moon,
> 
> If its LOI from MCR, then we're going to get a nice kick
> 
> If its LOI from any other JV then will add some spice
> 
> Of course most likely its none of these and will probably be finance related, or project update related




uranium possible? like UNX maybe?


----------



## coladuna

Looks like it has been suspended from quotation pending an annoucement regarding a possible joint venture. Sounds like good news.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Can't wait too see what tomorrow brings! 


Please be the Rio JV please please please


----------



## ALFguy

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Can't wait too see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> 
> Please be the Rio JV please please please




I'm holding this too, so I'd like to add a few of my own....

*please please please please please!*


----------



## Ants

bugger I waited.





p.s. does alf stand for Animal Lib Front?


----------



## ALFguy

Ants said:
			
		

> bugger I waited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. does alf stand for Animal Lib Front?




Wake up early and catch it while it's flying (not advice of course).

I think it does stand for that   , but it could also be short for Alfie or Alf the alien.
Nice pic though eh


----------



## spottygoose

And there you have it... pretty please Chinese!


----------



## Ants

Possible JV with Beijing based Company Sinosteel.


----------



## ALFguy

Ants said:
			
		

> Possible JV with Beijing based Company Sinosteel.




CFE did the same back in March!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

spottygoose said:
			
		

> And there you have it... pretty please Chinese!





Spotty you were right!   

And here I was thinking that it was the RIO JV for sure!

What has me puzzled is how market doesn't care   

An article in the fin news will sort that out


----------



## spottygoose

A bit of interest is starting to build now, I think this one is going to be a nice slow burner then with a bit more news out there it will be blue sky.


----------



## spottygoose

Oops i think i spoke to soon. Just had a look at the market depth, I guess we have to wait for the awareness of the news and in fact the company itself. Still the converse of the lack of buy depth is the lack of sellers too. Once the news gets out there we should be on the way. GOod luck all.


----------



## ALFguy

spottygoose said:
			
		

> Oops i think i spoke to soon. Just had a look at the market depth, I guess we have to wait for the awareness of the news and in fact the company itself. Still the converse of the lack of buy depth is the lack of sellers too. Once the news gets out there we should be on the way. GOod luck all.




Hope you're right spotty. Maybe just shaking out some nervous holders for now?

Still, would like to see this one creep up a little.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Like I said today the market doesn't seem to care    


The market is made up of sheep who follow a herd mentality, I remember buying up UXA @ 12c knowing that it had unbelievable growth prospects, Uranium boom came along and took the stock up to 50c, did well on my options, sold the stock a bit soon,


JMS has unbelievable fundamentals but the herd of sheep haven't seen it yet, so we'll just have to wait patiently until they do  : 

Drilling results are out soon, I can't believe buy depth, I hold plenty of options so I don't need too much stock but I still bought some anyway today, but the depth is so weak


I bet you that CTP's got a 250k sized buy order up, is it you CTP? ? ?


----------



## ctp6360

You know me too well my friend, I got out of this one because of lack of volume, but with prices trading so low today this one seems like a bargain, I'll see how I go today, hopefully I can get in for 15.5 (optimistic) but if not I'll get a packet for 16


----------



## Ants

LOL


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

lol CTP, I know that when you see good value you go for it!


Here's what I think the problem is, apart from a few speculators, alot of the intial buying around 10-14c came from this forum and a few lawyers I work with, the mkt as such doesn't know what this stock is or what it has achieved.

I JV with Sino Steel is bigger than a JV with RIO IMO because, well its Sino Steel and they don't just punt on every spce Iron Ore play, they pick good value projects only, I definately think this will get a mention in an article, it would have to, its not everyday that Sino Steel farms-in to a project


I've been on the horn with a few of my brokers and they have no idea who this minnow is, they're 'looking in to it' and there in lies the prolem, very little mkt coverage of this stock, before I started this thread I doubt many here would have know who JMS was, I only stumbled across them when reading an article about the AQD/RIO JV, which mentioned that another 'micro cap' JMS also held land in the area,


Point being, we'll have to wait until mkt realises who JMS is and the fact that Sino wants JV with them.


----------



## ALFguy

Thanks for that Y_T, always good to read your take.

By the way, I thought there were only bulls and bears? Now sheep? Are there any other animals we should be aware of?


----------



## spottygoose

Young Trader I think you have summed the situation up to a T.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Thanks for that Y_T, always good to read your take.
> 
> By the way, I thought there were only bulls and bears? Now sheep? Are there any other animals we should be aware of?





lol I think its like Noah's ARC, 2 of every kind! sometimes more, I mean on this thread alone we have an Ant & a Spotty Goose!!!!  :


----------



## Ants

Its creeping to the lowest asking price of .175 and Im not in yet .Just get in at that price ? Any Thoughts? Thanks for any non commital advice, 

Hmm this one is really  is really stalling. I could see why it would be hard to pick whether to get in or wait.


----------



## ctp6360

Ants, don't panic! If this one is going to go off, then the volume will ramp up to match, you might get in at a big higher price, but I would personally rather that than to chase the price up on a slow day like today and risk a quick drop back to sensible levels....

YT is probably better to ask about this though


----------



## Ants

Cheers CTP. Have you checked out YT other pick GOP yet?


----------



## ctp6360

Yeah I've had a look but there just really isn't enough volume to make it worth my while trading, I will keep an eye on it though.

I've got in JMS today with:

100,000 @ 15.5c
300,000 @ 17c

I am going to buy much more if I can, I think we're sitting on a timb bomb here, ha ha ha! (a good time bomb)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Someone likes those options 1mil bid @ 4c , 500k bid @ 4.5c


----------



## Ants

I went in but not for that many,lol.


----------



## ALFguy

It must be noted that they are still in negotiations over this JV right?


----------



## Ants

Apparently. 30 days waiting for drilling results or the like.


----------



## hypnotic

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> lol CTP, I know that when you see good value you go for it!
> 
> 
> Here's what I think the problem is, apart from a few speculators, alot of the intial buying around 10-14c came from this forum and a few lawyers I work with, the mkt as such doesn't know what this stock is or what it has achieved.
> 
> I JV with Sino Steel is bigger than a JV with RIO IMO because, well its Sino Steel and they don't just punt on every spce Iron Ore play, they pick good value projects only, I definately think this will get a mention in an article, it would have to, its not everyday that Sino Steel farms-in to a project
> 
> 
> I've been on the horn with a few of my brokers and they have no idea who this minnow is, they're 'looking in to it' and there in lies the prolem, very little mkt coverage of this stock, before I started this thread I doubt many here would have know who JMS was, I only stumbled across them when reading an article about the AQD/RIO JV, which mentioned that another 'micro cap' JMS also held land in the area,
> 
> 
> Point being, we'll have to wait until mkt realises who JMS is and the fact that Sino wants JV with them.




Read an article on Sino Steel sounds like they really might be better than a Rio joint venture.. have a read if you have time. I bought a little parcel too after reading this thread. i think we can all live off Young Trader  : 

Sinosteel Steps up Cooperation with Foreign Firms  

Sinosteel Corporation, one of the nation's largest steel traders, is stepping up its overseas expansion through co-operation with local companies. 



The company signed agreements last week to consolidate strategic partnerships with Japan-based Marubeni Corp, Germany-based ThyssenKrupp RST and Elkem ASA from Norway. 



"One of our most important strategies is overseas expansion," said Huang Tianwen, president of Sinosteel. 



In fact, the State-owned company has had a business relationship with these three foreign firms for over a decade, mainly focused on the coke trade. 



But the company is hoping to broaden this co-operation through the trading of iron ore, coal, steel, transportation as well as outbound investment. "The long-term co-operation with the three companies provides us with shortcuts to the markets in Europe and Japan," Huang said, adding that the companies will soon begin negotiations on how to improve trade and investment. 



Sinosteel's president said that all branches of his firm would benefit from larger trade channels and long-term co-operation with its foreign partners. 



For example, contractors under Sinosteel will be able to gain access to the advanced technology and equipment of the company's foreign counterparts. 



The foreign partners are also eager to establish a better relationship with the Chinese firm as it gives them greater access to the domestic market. 



"We found various areas in which to co-operate with Sinosteel as a number of our businesses overlap," said Kai-Norman Knoetsch, general manager of Germany-based ThyssenKrupp MinEnergy. 



ThyssenKrupp is one of the largest integrative industrial groups in Germany, and boasts a 146-year history. 



It has over 40 subordinate companies and representative offices in China, engaged in the manufacturing of steel and elevators, as well as trade and services support. 



Marubeni's president Tadatsugu Nakajima echoed Knoetsch by saying his company would strengthen its relationship with Sinosteel, particularly in the iron ore, transportation and machinery fields. 



"Sinosteel is our largest supplier of coke in China and one of our most reliable suppliers in the world," he said.

Hypnotic


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

*It got a mention in the Australian, now lets wait for the Fin Review!*


Money pours into resources despite warning
Robin Bromby 
May 10, 2006
LOCAL fund managers and the Chinese don't seem to be heeding the Jeremiahs warning of the end of the great commodities boom.
Both keep throwing money at the sector. 

The institutions yesterday came up with $51.5 million in new equity for Allegiance Mining's Avebury nickel mine development near Zeehan, Tasmania. 

The Chinese - who should be in the know - have put their foot on yet another potentially valuable deposit and shown the colour of their money. 

*Sinosteel, one of China's largest steel companies, is to form a controlling partnership with Jupiter Mines over the Mt Mason iron ore tenements in Western Australia and come up with all the money.* And even those "sophisticated investors" don't seem to be heeding the dire warnings. Yesterday they stumped up another $4 million for Westonia Mines and its gold project near Southern Cross. Allegiance Mining chairman Tony Howland-Rose not only dismisses the pessimists, but argues the boom hasn't even begun. "We might be in a period of elevated activity, but we're not yet in a boom," he said.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz   

Looks like no one reads the Australian, lol I can't wait till this gets kick started, going to forget about it till it gets to 25c then will watch it rise.


----------



## lewstherin

Im in at 16c...YT I'm inclined to agree with you on this one...I think the drilling results will be great for the iron, and JMS still have a decent gold interest too.


----------



## ALFguy

lewstherin said:
			
		

> Im in at 16c...YT I'm inclined to agree with you on this one...I think the drilling results will be great for the iron, and JMS still have a decent gold interest too.




I was in at 17.5c, but it's now down to 15.5c so may scoop some more.

Hopefully there'll be some news exposure soon


----------



## ctp6360

I agree YT there is no point watching this bounce up and down, wait until the market notices and then just worry about when to exit. I was pissed I wasn't home to buy when it dropped to 15.5 today, I want 1,000,000 shares at that price its a bargain...oh well I'll get them tomorrow!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> I agree YT there is no point watching this bounce up and down, wait until the market notices and then just worry about when to exit. I was pissed I wasn't home to buy when it dropped to 15.5 today, I want 1,000,000 shares at that price its a bargain...oh well I'll get them tomorrow!




1 mil????????????    How big is your portfolio? 1m shares@15.5c = 1/2 my total portfolio and I thought I invested a bit, sheeesssh

CTP is big time! 


As for the stock, its starting to get a bit of news coverage on different sires re the MOU, patience shall be our virtue


----------



## lewstherin

I'm considering taking up an increased position if it moves back to 16c...hell even its close of 17c is attractive...


----------



## coladuna

I bought in at .17 after the release of the drilling result. Was somewhat surprised at the lack of reaction from the market! I guess it'll be a waiting game, hopefully with a big reward at the end.


----------



## Gspot

Hi Guys, been reading with interest on this for a few days and ended up buying @ 17c today. Find YT informative and compelling. Lets hope you know where my G spot is YT?


----------



## ALFguy

Currently at 19c    

Interesting report from MiningNews.net:   

Jupiter said the parties signed an MOU yesterday giving Sinosteel the exclusive right to negotiate the terms of a JV for a period of 30 days following the receipt of results from a preliminary drilling program at the Mt Mason hematite project.

Jupiter director David Evans told MiningNews.net Mt Mason was a high-grade, good quality iron ore deposit, and that was why Sinosteel responded quickly when it was sent information on the project.

"We've finished the drilling and we'll get the results back in about a week from now … we did nine drill holes to test the thickness, the depth and the grades of the iron ore deposit," Evans said. "If Sinosteel agree to proceed, we'll put together a framework for a joint venture agreement."

The Mt Mason project is located around 112km north-west of Menzies in the Eastern Goldfields and around 100km north-east of Portman Mining's Windarling and Koolyanobbing operations.

Evans has ruled out selling ore at the mine gate.

"We want a standalone operation, the idea is that we'll truck the ore to the railway at Menzies and then we'll freight it down to Esperance," he said. "Sinosteel have the marketing in place in China and that's one of the advantages of having them as our partner, they're good managers and operators."

Evans said the agreement would be similar to the un-incorporated JV Sinosteel has with BHP Billiton at the Channar iron ore mine.

"We'd put together one of these un-incorporated joint ventures … they said that they'd finance the whole project, that they want a controlling equity, which is okay by us, we're still negotiating the exact percentage," he said.

"Those negotiations will start heating up I'd imagine around five weeks from now, and we'll repay them part of the project set-up costs through the cash flow from the iron ore mine. That's the plan we're working towards."

Jupiter has also applied for two iron ore leases, Brockman and Beasley Creek, which are near Rio Tinto's Brockman 3 and Tom Price mines in the Pilbara, but Evans said they had not come up in discussions with Sinosteel at this stage.

"I have talked to Rio Tinto about those projects, but we need to get the leases granted by the mines department first," he said. "They adjoin Rio's ground and they look very good visually, from our point of view they are a logical partner to talk to."

Sinosteel has been busy on the WA iron ore front, signing an MOU with Cape Lambert Iron Ore for the development and off-take from its namesake project in the Pilbara in March, and forming a JV with iron ore producer Midwest last October.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Gspot said:
			
		

> Hi Guys, been reading with interest on this for a few days and ended up buying @ 17c today. Find YT informative and compelling. Lets hope you know where my G spot is YT?





Your G-Spot   

You had better be female, else I may need counselling  :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Native Title clearances given for the two remaining Iron Ore applications,

Beasely River and Brockman (both near Rio Tinto) these were the two that I thought Rio would farm into, given Sino farmed into Mt Mason, Rio had better get a move on with these 2 else Sino swoop again,


Anyway this maybe just what was required to jump above 20c level, lets see


----------



## lewstherin

YT - YOU ARE THE MAN!

20.5c !


----------



## ALFguy

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Anyway this maybe just what was required to jump above 20c level, lets see




What's is like to always be right YT?

Closed 20.5 c


----------



## jovialTrader

Wowww...I'm a newbie..managed to buy in @0.17 few days ago. Any idea why JMS is in Trading Halt after the announcement? to stop people buying or selling?

JT


----------



## spottygoose

Good job YT - where will the SP head from here, any guesses?


----------



## chris1983

I'm glad i got in on these at 16.5.  Good pick YT.  These shares have serious potential


----------



## ALFguy

jovialTrader said:
			
		

> Wowww...I'm a newbie..managed to buy in @0.17 few days ago. Any idea why JMS is in Trading Halt after the announcement? to stop people buying or selling?
> 
> JT




What trading halt??!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

spottygoose said:
			
		

> Good job YT - where will the SP head from here, any guesses?




If AQD is any guide to go by, 40-50c depending on drilling etc, details of JV, any further farm-ins, its actually dissapointing AQD shot up to 40c on ann of Rio MOU, I really expcet JMS to get up to 30c in the next week, I mean its Sino Steel!!!!!!!!!!

After more certainty 60-75c is a good 3-6month target


----------



## spottygoose

I think you may be right. I too think 30c is just around the corner based on the information we have right now. As soon as we get that consolidating news I hope we reach your 45-50c target. Anything above and beyond should see your 60-75c. I shall be keeping my ear to the ground that is for sure.


----------



## hypnotic

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> If AQD is any guide to go by, 40-50c depending on drilling etc, details of JV, any further farm-ins, its actually dissapointing AQD shot up to 40c on ann of Rio MOU, I really expcet JMS to get up to 30c in the next week, I mean its Sino Steel!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> After more certainty 60-75c is a good 3-6month target




I agree totally with you Young Trader,

I am going to get another small lot tommorrow (after seeing what ctp buys, all mine are are pretty small  : ), i think the market still haven't really reacted to it much to all the news that it's been receiving, the trading volume is still low, was a fantastic gain today but i think it's got plenty more to come!!! 

Thanks YT for tipping this one, great pick

Hypnotic


----------



## ctp6360

Hi Guys,

I was in ****ing meetings all day today so I wasn't at home to watch EVERYTHING I OWN GO UP! haha what a great day! Anyway now I'm really pissed that I was a smart ass and tried to hold out for 15.5 the other day when I probably could have got most of what I wanted at 16.

I think YT is dead right on this one, and even if he isn't I've made plenty of money on it already just riding it up and down.

I'm by no means a fundamentalist so I'm no good in offering what I think will happen in the future. What I tend to do is notice stocks that seem to have a bit of buzz around them, look at the graph and form my own opinions and THEN have a look at what people are saying about it...I find this stops me from making decisions based purely on hype.

That's why I love YOUNG_TRADER so much, every time I see a stock I like and think would be a good buy, I notice YOUNG_TRADER all over the place will full analysis and comments, which always makes me realise I've made the right decision!


----------



## blinkau

Another 20% today! I was watching the depth of the makret who has the order in there 100000 stocks for some crazy price    

I wonder how much more its got left in it. I was tempeted to buy some but still don't know enough about the stock market


----------



## michael_selway

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> If AQD is any guide to go by, 40-50c depending on drilling etc, details of JV, any further farm-ins, its actually dissapointing AQD shot up to 40c on ann of Rio MOU, I really expcet JMS to get up to 30c in the next week, I mean its Sino Steel!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> After more certainty 60-75c is a good 3-6month target




Wow yeah, AQD done well also, whats sino steel btw?

thx

MA


----------



## jovialTrader

ALFguy said:
			
		

> What trading halt??!




Im not sure either. There's no announcement of Trading Halt whatsoever. However, when I tried to buy in more (0.185) @ around 3.50pm, got the message that that "this stock in in trading halt".

well..i guess if i really want to, i'll hv to buy in at a higher price now....
Big Grin  

JT


----------



## hypnotic

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Wow yeah, AQD done well also, whats sino steel btw?
> 
> thx
> 
> MA




Hey michael,

Sino Steel is a big chinese company, whom is doing a JV with JMS read previous posts for some info about them i cut some bits out for you..

Sinosteel Corporation, one of the nation's largest steel traders, is stepping up its overseas expansion through co-operation with local companies. 
.....
But the company is hoping to broaden this co-operation through the trading of iron ore, coal, steel, transportation as well as outbound investment. "The long-term co-operation with the three companies provides us with shortcuts to the markets in Europe and Japan," Huang said, adding that the companies will soon begin negotiations on how to improve trade and investment. 
....
"Sinosteel is our largest supplier of coke in China and one of our most reliable suppliers in the world," he said.

Cheers,

Hypnotic


----------



## spottygoose

jovialTrader said:
			
		

> Im not sure either. There's no announcement of Trading Halt whatsoever. However, when I tried to buy in more (0.185) @ around 3.50pm, got the message that that "this stock in in trading halt".
> 
> JT




The stock went into pre-open around that time and an announcement was released saying that native title clearance had been given for Beasley River and Brockman iron ore projects.


----------



## dj_420

i got in two days ago right before ann, got in at 17c, since we have seen a surge in sp and volume. obviously the jv with sino steel has done wonders for the company, i am hoping YOUNG_TRADER is right and rio show an interest in the other ore prospects.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

I have followed this share all week ,always hoping to snatch a bargain!!! but not 'a give away'. Rises like 'the pheonix'  & I'm just half a cent away constantly .Damn it I'll snatch it at 21 cents -Bingo! got it change the screen 19cents -YT you've done it again!


----------



## powerkoala

Somehow sellers arise from no where
Yesterday nobody sold this but now...??
Well i got out yesterday
Now thinking to buy at lower price : 
Let see how this will fall


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey thanks guys, I must stress it is my opinion that the stock has not even begun to move yet, ie the recent share price has IMO merely been a reclaiming of ground, ie 20c should be its starting base, 

Just like UXA which listed below IPO price and for months struggled to get above it, however once mkt realised who UXA was and what they had it  fina;;y slowly moved above 20c, soon after it rocketed to 50c, 

Same also applies for JMS, I'm guessing it was a 20c IPO, stock opened at 19c and went down from there, right now its at the highest point its ever been in its listed life and for probably alot of IPO holders what they've been waiting for, a break even exit, so we'll all have to be patient until enough momentum gathers to get this baby going up, once lift off begins it will be impressive, still suprised that Sino MOU wasn't enough to get it going, probably because alot of people don't appreciate how big Sino Steel is, when I was in China last August Sino Steel was all over the place


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

There's one thought that keeps impishly reminding me of the chinese saying-2 generations to build an empire ,and 1 generation to spend it.I just hope Sino Metals back this project to the hilt !


----------



## Ants

I was in China last year 4 weeks on the road  From HK th Beijing and alot inbetween(so much to see). It was an interesting place to say the least.


----------



## powerkoala

Looks like buyer overthrown 
guess i will enter soon


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Topped up stock today, no too much just $10k,

lol such a bargain, mkt cap of like $15m or so and has an MOU with Sino Steel for its Iron Ore tennements, drilling results out soon, mkt correction or not this stock is so undervalued its just not funny,

Like I said, can't wait for lift off


----------



## ctp6360

keep it going YT you're going to make a packet from this one! its my shining light in a sea of red at the moment (i know its down today a bit, but its the least of my worries!)


----------



## lewstherin

Hmm testing 17c at the moment...not huge volumes, but there's some1 looking to dump 50k worth at 18c too.

I'm totally sold on the fundamentals of this little company though, and am gonna hold for some good news.  With iron prices looking to be locked higher, decent quality gold in the ground (and they keep finding more!) and Sinosteel interest...well I'm either gonna get rich or get pwned...


----------



## hypnotic

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Topped up stock today, no too much just $10k,
> 
> lol such a bargain, mkt cap of like $15m or so and has an MOU with Sino Steel for its Iron Ore tennements, drilling results out soon, mkt correction or not this stock is so undervalued its just not funny,
> 
> Like I said, can't wait for lift off





Wish i could top up now, but am out of $$$$$ atm..........

Hope the results are out soon, will it be the end of this week??? or more like in a few weeks time?

Hypnotic


----------



## lewstherin

Hmmm...been watching this the whole afternoon.
There's been a pretty determined seller thats accounted for around 50% of the volume on his own.  In total around 350000 shares have been offloaded at levels between 17.5-18.5c.

I'm trusting the fundamentals, but this kind of sell is odd and a little concerning


----------



## lewstherin

Crap now another big sell of 200000+ shares is in at 19.5c...what the hell is up


----------



## Sean K

There's 4 bids at .195c. Not necessarily the one bloke. If you bought at .17c then who cares.


----------



## lewstherin

Prior to the other 3 sells coming in, there was around 200k worth under one seller.
There's been a few of large position sells by only a couple (or the same?) sellers - when I see that I wonder if anything is suss.

But yeah, I'm in lower than the last sells so I'm OK.


----------



## Rafa

one seller you say...
is that you CTP???


----------



## spottygoose

Just 2 weeks ago this stock was around 8c. The market nose dived big time yesterday. JMS is one of the few that is green in my portfolio so it is likely that there is some profit taking. Those sellers may well have been in at 8c or below so would be sitting on fantastic profits.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Iron Ore spot prices up!

Know wonder the chinese want to take control of Iron Ore projects, they're tired of price hikes!




*Rio Tinto, BHP expected to benefit from iron ore price rise*

By Stephen Bell 
Of DOW JONES NEWSWIRES 
PERTH (MarketWatch) -- Anglo-Australian miners Rio Tinto Ltd. (RTP) and BHP Billiton Ltd. (BHP) are expected to enjoy a major iron ore profit windfall in the next 12 months after contract prices for the steel-making ingredient rose 19% in Europe, analysts said Tuesday. 
The deal, reached Monday between Brazil's Cia. Vale do Rio Doce (RIO), or CVRD, and German steel maker Thyssen Krupp Stahl AG, is likely to be duplicated in the Asian market, where Rio and BHP are the biggest suppliers, analysts told Dow Jones Newswires. 
Though dwarfed by last year's 71.5% price hike, the latest increase is at the upper end of market expectations, they said. It should provide a multibillion dollar export boost to Australia as demand for iron ore rises in Asia because of China's rampant industrial growth. 
Rob Clifford, an analyst at ABN AMRO, expects the European price settlement to flow through to BHP and Rio Tinto in the "next couple of weeks." 
"CVRD is the world's largest producer and has settled first," Clifford told Dow Jones Newswires. 
"They have contracts in Asia and obviously would like to roll that same price into Asia. So I'd assume that BHP and Rio Tinto will get a similar number," he said. 
ABN had been predicting a 10% price increase for the Japanese fiscal year that started April 1, 2006. Market forecasts ranged from 10% to 20% Clifford said. 
"It is a significant settlement between a major seller and its customer, and we are still in discussions with our customers," a Rio Tinto spokeswoman told Dow Jones Newswires. A BHP spokeswoman declined to comment. 
In early afternoon trade, BHP and Rio Tinto shares were both down around 2.5% after metal prices fell overnight. 
Normally when iron ore prices are settled first in Europe, the same price changes eventually trickle through to the Asian market, says Rob Brierley, an institutional adviser for Hartleys. 
"So it is certainly a positive for Rio and BHP," he said. 
However, he believes that the price rise is not "set in concrete" as Arcelor, Europe's biggest steel maker, is yet to agree to the increase. 
This is also the first year that China - outspoken in its efforts to limit the iron ore price increase - has taken over from Japan as the lead negotiator in Asia. 
"It is not a fait accompli that the 19% increase will be mirrored in Asian markets, but it is quite a definitive line in the sand," Brierley said. 
ABN's Clifford doesn't expect the deal to result in major upgrades to analysts' profit forecasts for BHP and Rio. "It would be in the order of a percent or two (change) for the majors, in my view," he said. 
Driven by high prices for iron ore and other commodities, BHP's profit is expected to jump by nearly 50% to around US$9.5 billion in the fiscal year ending June 30, 2006, while Rio Tinto's earnings may rise 30% to around US$6.5 billion in calendar 2006, analysts believe. 
Earlier this year the Australian Bureau of Resource Economics forecast that the value of Australian iron ore exports will rise 26% to A$18 billion in the fiscal year ending June 30, 2007.


----------



## ctp6360

Lol Rafa I hope you respect me more than that, I'm not bailing this soon! Young Trader talks about gold mines all the time, but he IS a gold mine of stock market information. I seriously want him to come and work for me once I have my new office setup in 5 weeks!

But, no, I'm not selling, like spottygoose said, this is my one ray of light in a sea of red at the moment, and I'm really happy with the way JMS is doing in spite of these big commodities falls, this one is the least of my worries and I'm holding indefinitely, and if it happens to drop below 17 again and you see a big buy order, you'll know who that is!


----------



## ALFguy

Very quiet this morning, only 1 trade.

Guess ppl are waiting for news......


----------



## Rafa

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Lol Rafa I hope you respect me more than that, I'm not bailing this soon! ....
> 
> I'm holding indefinitely, and if it happens to drop below 17 again and you see a big buy order, you'll know who that is!





HAHA... Nice one CTP... Yeah, was just joking before...

This stock, thankfully, has a long long way to go yet...


----------



## lewstherin

Hmm JMS has been scraping 15.5/16c today...soo much red on my portfolio at the moment I'm getting a little worried 

The volumes have been really low on JMS the past few days...but still 15.5 is disturbing...
At the same time I'm fighting the urge to buy some more


----------



## ALFguy

lewstherin said:
			
		

> At the same time I'm fighting the urge to buy some more




Ditto.... To buy or not to buy.

Sold out of a few positions this morning gripped by fear, but this is one I'm holding and intend to hold for a while.

I mean, how bad can it get?


----------



## lewstherin

ALFguy said:
			
		

> I mean, how bad can it get?



Lol those are some famous last words!


----------



## RickG

JMS has really annoyed me the last 2 days.  I mean it has fallen on such low volume.  For example, today its fallen 9% on only $35,000 traded.

Just annoys me.... thanks for listening to my rant


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Guys I'm not saying buy or sell or anything like that I'll just offer this to you,

I remeber in Oct mkt took a hard downturn, OXR went down to $1  PEM was under a $1 I think and so on, OXR reached $3.50 a few months later as did PEM, so if you are a believer that this is a temporary correction that may last 2-3weeks or so, then realise that once its out of the way, under-valued stocks will rocket, 

An Iron play with a mkt cap of less than $10m that has an MOU with Sino Steel is heavily undervalued, IMO it should have a mkt cap of $50m or so comparable to peers such as IOH, RHI, AQD and so on.


Food for thought


----------



## MiningGuru

There has been an annoucement today about the leasing of additional iron ore leasese to significantly increase the scale of the Mt Mawson deposit, where they have the MU with Sino Steel.

The share price has moved up a little today. I think it is just about the break out significantly!


----------



## jovialTrader

It's going up 15.63%...currently sitting at $0.185. but bidding price stays at $0.17. Why such a big diff?

JT


----------



## spottygoose

JMS) Acquisition of Mt Ida & Mt Hope Iron Ore Tenements 
24-May



Jupiter Mines Limited has entered into an agreement with Red Rock Resources plc to take an option over Red Rock's Mt Ide and Mt Hope tenements. 

Listed on the Alternative Investment Market (AIM) of the London Stock Exchange, Red Rock is a mineral exploration and development company focussed on advancing iron ore, uranium and manganese projects in Australia and East Africa.

The Mt Ida deposit adjoins Jupiter's Mt Mason project, advancing the company's strong iron ore presence in the highly prospective Yirgarn district of Western Australia.

The Mt Hope iron project is located approximately 60km from Menzies and is interpreted to contain iron rich BIF trending for over 10km under cover.

Under the MOU with Sinosteel Australia Pty Limited Jupiter will be obliged to offer Sino a participating interest in these tenements at a proportional cost to Sino.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Guys you may or may not have noticed that my presence has been minimal over the last few weeks, primary reason is Mid Year exams (Damn Uni!) but also coincides with mkt breather, ie no incentive to watch as volatility, Anyway Point is for the next month or so due to my exams my presence on forums shall be scarce but I wanted to give you guys a tip before I left,


We have seen many commodity orientated trends over the last few years, ie a period where a specific commodity becomes so attractive that you get a band wagon approach of companies participating in it, ie Uranium, but also Gold, Oil, Zinc etc etc

Well Iron Ore had a good run this time last year (MIS/POL) and I feel that given recent price increases (RIO/CVRD 19%) Iron Ore is set to take the stage again,

Supporting my views are the fact that out of the blue, CBH resources has announced divesifying into an Iron Ore Project, hmmm Zinc/Silver/Lead, soon to add Copper, Take Over to add gold and now wants to add Iron Ore?

Also Strike Resources, which was meant to be a Uranium Play has diversified into Iron Ore,

I think this is just the begining and before long we will see Iron Ore stocks rocket like we saw with Uranium,


JMS is so well poised to be re-rated, and its adding to its Iron Ore portfolio, given that drilling results of Mt Mason will be out soon (2 weeks) this is one Iron Ore stock to definately watch! 



Enjoy peeps!


----------



## ALFguy

Directors dumped a few shares today and price dropped to 15c!

Wish YT was here with a few words of encouragement   

Also read somewhere about Mr Costello's view on Iron Ore transport!! Little worrying for Iron Ore producers in WA?


----------



## Sean K

While there could be many reasons for directors to be selling, you'd think that most of them would be selling because they want to crystalise a profit, or stop a loss!! For a reason! It's not just before Xmas. Maybe it's a wife's birthday? 

Worrying for YT followers. Can't get them right all the time, BUT I HOPE SO! 

Good luck!


----------



## ALFguy

Unless both directors wives have the same birthday?   

100k for one and 510k for the other, quite substantial sales.

I'll stay optimistic and say they could be preparing for a big celebration!

 :1zhelp:


----------



## eddievanhalen

Hard to read JMS at the moment but two minor points:

1) both of the director sales were from their indirect holdings 

2) the announcement re the iron ore hopefuls in the Midwest region not being allowed to truck their ore into Geraldton may have spooked some holders of JMS (Yilgarn region) who didn't realise that they're trucking east to nearby Menzies and then by rail to Esperance.

Not sure how relevant the above points are to the recent price action but worth pointing out anyway   

Ed


----------



## ALFguy

eddievanhalen said:
			
		

> 1) both of the director sales were from their indirect holdings
> 
> 2) the announcement re the iron ore hopefuls in the Midwest region not being allowed to truck their ore into Geraldton may have spooked some holders of JMS (Yilgarn region) who didn't realise that they're trucking east to nearby Menzies and then by rail to Esperance.
> 
> Ed




Two very very good points EddieV  
I'm itching to top up at this price........


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

HI peeps, hmm had a look at the mkt earlier, JMS has seen a bit of selling including directors, well I'm just going to point out some facts and draw a conclusion,


*Fact 1: What they have:*
*JMS's Iron Ore* Grounds are very prospective, its Beasley River is surrounded by RIO/AQD ground, RIO is aggressively peggin ground here, this is what caught my attention in the first place, I think its only a mater of time before we see a farm-in / MOU here, with Native Title approvals granted its only a matter of time,

Mt Mason and the other recently pegged areas are also prospective avg 60% + Fe with low impurities (Silica etc) so impressive Sino Steel wants a piece of the action


*JMS also has Nickel interests*, Widgiemooltha, which has returned some excellent grades of Nickel, but more importantly is completely surrounded by Mincors (MCR) nickel deposits 'Redross' and 'Mariners' MCR has openly stated that it needs to establish new reserves, well where better to look than in a pocket of land thats showing very good similarities to 2 of your huge deposits, now with BOOMING NICKEL prices, a Mid Cap Producer like MCR is bound to sooner or later look 'over its fence' into its neighbours backyard to see whats going on, again I believe we will see some sort of JV here

*JMS also has Gold,* Yes believe it or not this company also has gold,
Its Gold Deposit @ Klondyke is JORC 4.3Mt @ 2.1 g/t = 291,000 oz's Gold,  


*Fact 2: China Needs Iron Ore, Mincor needs more Nickel feed and Gold is well GOLD!*
Hmmm let me see, 70% + price rise last year, another 19% this year, Chinas largest steel producer Sino Steel doing a JV, need I say anymore?

MCR wants to add reserves to its Nickel operations @ Redross and Mariners and with Nickel above $20,000 US/t why wouldn't it?

Gold is always good, $600 us/oz + = any resonable deposit viable, there are some comapanies whose only asset is a gold depsoit of comparable size who enjoy similar mkt caps

*Fact 3: Its not what you know, its who you know.*
The Iron Ore business is an expensive game, so you either have to have big bucks in the bank, strong cash flows, or a JV, JV is sometimes the best for a minnow as they are free to apply their efforts else where, ie free carried, who better then Sino Steel? Well don't forget their Beasley River ground is where RIO swooped on former minnow AQD

Nickel, same story, different company Mincor!

So lets review, JMS has 100m shares + 40m 20c options = 140m fully dilluted (all options exercised) so @ say 20c = a mkt cap $28m

Its options are worth $8m (once exercised) 
Its gold is worth $15m (290k oz's @ $50 oz)

So mkt cap @ 20c  = $28m less assets (Options $8m + gold $15m)
EV = $5m

So $5m is allocated as the value of its Nickel and Iron Ore interests,

This stock is so cheap its just not funny!
I strongly urge interested parties to look @ AusQuest AQD and see how it has progressed since RIO farmed into its Iron Ore projects, then look @ location of JMS's Beasley River and the RIO/AQD farm in area

Also see exactly who Sino Steel is and ponder why would such a mamoth farm into a minows project,

Look at JMS's Widgiemooltha and see its proximity and similarities in drilling results to Mincors (MCR) nickel deposits 'Redross' and 'Mariners' 



Drilling results of Mt Mason expected soon!

Enjoy and ciao from me


----------



## Sean K

Concerned with the recent drop through .16c. Next support level is .11c!!

Will need a quick halt to the slide in metals for this to turn around, or the Sinosteal JV to come to fruition quick smart! Even that may not help with the short term lack of support. 

Long term good play I reckon, but perhaps not for short term players right now?

I'll be buying big time if it hits .11c!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

0.145 cents....says it all today! What do they say "dead cat bounce?" Either I'm buying VB again for the weekend ,or its James Squire dreaming for next week!
I think its time to buy more of this stock soon!


----------



## Gspot

Could it be the Sino Steel JV has soured, or are a few jumping ship because of the Directors selling a couple of days ago. Quite strange though, given the beat up from Y_T.


----------



## ALFguy

Gspot said:
			
		

> Could it be the Sino Steel JV has soured, or are a few jumping ship because of the Directors selling a couple of days ago. Quite strange though, given the beat up from Y_T.




Fingers crossed the Sino Steel JV is working out. Can't see how it would go sour tho, given the position JMS is in re land etc.

Low volume and trades though, so likely just a few worriers. Can't see this dipping too much, especially since the announcement is due very soon.

Not every trader reads this forum


----------



## Gspot

Would be nice to top up, but nab site is struggling at the moment. Probably a good thing.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Keep the faith, so much money sidelined @ the moment,
Just ask yourself, how many of you are waiting for futher dip in this stock given mkt down turn to buy up more?


Once mkt picks up again (Mid June early July) your gonna be scrambling to get back in,


This stock is dirt cheap on fundamentals, it just lacks support because its still relatively unknown,

Drilling results should be out in the next 7-14days, 

If your still worried/unsure wait for the results, 

A few broker friends are buying up in 100k lots 'hoarding' it if you like, they will go a little mental (frenzy) if and when Sino Steel JV is signed,


----------



## hypnotic

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Keep the faith, so much money sidelined @ the moment,
> Just ask yourself, how many of you are waiting for futher dip in this stock given mkt down turn to buy up more?
> 
> 
> Once mkt picks up again (Mid June early July) your gonna be scrambling to get back in,
> 
> 
> This stock is dirt cheap on fundamentals, it just lacks support because its still relatively unknown,
> 
> Drilling results should be out in the next 7-14days,
> 
> If your still worried/unsure wait for the results,
> 
> A few broker friends are buying up in 100k lots 'hoarding' it if you like, they will go a little mental (frenzy) if and when Sino Steel JV is signed,




I am hanging in there too,i am pretty positive too and looking for another top up at a good price.

Just waiting for the drilling results, and hopefully the good news will be soon.

Hypnotic


----------



## ALFguy

Definitely time to top up. So Cheap!

Pretty sure the results will be in soon


----------



## Sean K

Correction probably not over yet so might get it cheaper. Maybe. Or, I'll miss it.


----------



## ALFguy

kennas said:
			
		

> Correction probably not over yet so might get it cheaper. Maybe. Or, I'll miss it.




Probably true, but the correction doesn't seem to have affected this stock 'that' much....*looking for some wood to touch*.


----------



## hypnotic

Seems like very little volume... esepcially with drilling results due soon...

perhaps no one really cares about the MOU with Sino Steel??? 

or perhaps not enough people know about the company....

I guess i would not have known about the company if YT haven't posted it here...

It really needs a bit more positive news and exposure imo.

Hypnotic


----------



## ALFguy

hypnotic said:
			
		

> or perhaps not enough people know about the company....
> 
> I guess i would not have known about the company if YT haven't posted it here...
> 
> It really needs a bit more positive news and exposure imo.
> 
> Hypnotic




Yup, I think this is the problem...
They've only had a little media exposure and a brief mention about the JV at Miningnews.net.

Saying that, they did have some big volumes around the JV time so as YT mentioned, there's probably money on the sidelines, just waiting for news.

This week please Jupiter....this week please


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Well if my memory serves me well......during the mid 1970's(??) that led to the increase in oil price ,which in turn led to crazy inflation ,it seems exactly what's happening these days. During inflation ,I'm told ,it's the right time to pick up bargains,or should I say spend.
The Chinese folk must be aware  of this ie >JV.So to say what is being said on this thread is more to do with wishful thinking,(yet I agree JMS is an interesting share to have in your spec. portfolio). The right time for this share to strike north is solely based on whether Sino are indeed deseprate for JMS.
My main concerns are,are they desperate for JMS?, I tend to think JMS is just a blip of the radar for Sino.
Finally to say that stockbrokers have missed JMS is not valid statement ,their software & research staff ,do not let them have shares sneak under their radar...........perhaps this one might be the Exocet that got away I hope so.


----------



## spottygoose

*Re: JMS - Jupiter Mines - great announcement*

Thank you to focus on SS...

JMS announcement out Mt Mason delivers high grade ore deposits.

MOUNT MASON IRON ORE PROJECT
Jupiter Mines Limited (ASX:JMS) is pleased to announce high grade iron ore
intercepts (including 30m @ 63.3% Fe) from initial first pass drilling program at its
Mt Mason iron ore project, located near Menzies in West Australia.
The Mt Mason iron ore project, as mentioned in previous ASX announcements is
located within trucking distance to the railway at Menzies and this gives Jupiter the
unique position of being economically close to the under-utilised railway which leads
directly to the under-utilised Port of Esperance.
In addition, Jupiter is already negotiating with the relevant infrastructure groups to
fast track the Mt Mason-Mt Ida iron ore projects.
• Jupiter’s initial 9-hole drill program, which totaled 543m, was designed to
only confirm previous surface rock-chip samples and Jupiter is very pleased
with the results.
• In Jupiter’s view the drill results have been most impressive with ore grade
iron intercepts include 29m @ 63.3 % Fe (MMRC107), 17m @ 60% Fe
MMRC105), 18m @ 61.44% Fe (MMRC108), 7m @ 63.84% Fe
(MMRC109), 8m @ 63.52% Fe (MMRC 106), 6m @ 60% Fe (MMRC101)
and 4m @ 61.48% Fe (MMRC 103).
• The low Phosphorous, Aluminum, Silica and Loss on Ignition (LOI) levels are
also totally acceptable to current steel mill requirements.
• Jupiter used certified XRF standards every 33 samples and these confirm the
quality of the assay results, see appendix 1.
• Wider intercepts are achieved if lower grade (50-60% Fe) assays are included
and many of these lower grade results could be considered mineable ore under
certain circumstances. Further work will be undertaken to confirm this.
• All ore zones are currently being re-checked through an independent assay lab
and these confirmatory assay results are pending.
• It is of considerable interest to Jupiter that recent surface mapping also noted
outcrops of additional massive hematite north of MMRC108. The majority of
this northern zone is covered by a thin layer of scree.
• Jupiter believes MMRC108 has confirmed the deposit thickens to the north
and MMRC103 shows the potential to the south. It must be noted that this was
a first pass drilling program and the next phase is intended to highlight Mt
Mason’s full potential, in addition to testing the unexplored 12km to the south.
• It is noted that Mt Mason has only been mapped over a 500m zone and from
Jupiter’s recent work it can confirm this zone to be more extensive to the north
and south.
• Mt Mason remains open in all directions making resource calculations
premature to deduce at this stage, however, mapping and drilling has
confirmed a high-grade iron zone that is continuous throughout the recent
drilling.
• High-grade iron mineralisation at Mt Mason is well known to be located
between two faults off the main iron rich BIF. Faulting similar to Mt Mason is
seen in numerous zones between Mt Mason and Mt Ida (over 12km) and these
areas must be considered as the highest priority exploration targets.
• During Jupiter’s recent field visit, hematite was noted of similar quality to Mt
Mason in two zones approximately 1.3km south of Mt Mason and 1.4km
towards the east. Both these zones are faulted portions of the iron rich BIF and
require further fieldwork. Visually they appeared to be of massive hematite in
nature.
• All the identified faulted portions of the Mt Mason to Mt Ida BIF remain
untested and Jupiter will for the first time drill test all target zones in the
coming weeks.
• It is well known that the Mt Mason-Mt Ida trend (over 12km) has had little
exploration for iron ore and Jupiter feels it has the potential to host numerous
high-grade hematite deposits, similar to Mt Mason.
• Jupiter is already planning to ground truth the entire 15km trend.
• In 1959, the Geological Survey of WA confirmed during only one visit that Mt
Ida located 12km south from Mt Mason contained a massive hematite zone
with an average iron grade of 67% at surface. This is yet to be located by
Jupiter.
• it’s the exciting results from the first pass drilling program have encouraged
Jupiter to commission an independent structural interpretation of the main
trend and from this it will define all the faulting and structural offsets.
• Every possible part of the BIF identified as an iron ore target will be ground
truthed which will include mapping and rock chip sampling. This should
commence in the very near future.


----------



## ALFguy

All good....  esp the share price given the performance of resource stocks today!

Further positive results should see a go ahead with SS JV


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Well there it is folks, with avg grades of Iron Ore above 60% and low impurity levels the deposit is stacking up, there is probably a 90% chance of the Sino JV going through, which is good because it takes care of the project ie its almost like a farmout with JMS retaining a minority interest,

JMS can then concentrate on its Gold, Nickel and other Iron Ore dposits 'Brockman) particularly which is not covered by the Sino JV and is near RIO/AQD rounds,


Annoying timing though, 2 months ago this stock would have shot up to at least 30c level, oh well everything is stacking up just a matter of patience and wait for the market to take notice.


Enjoy!


----------



## ALFguy

I know it's across the board with most stocks today....but 0.115 ?!

GULP......

Not going to watch for a while, makes me feel safer somehow   

Got to be a bargain now!


----------



## hypnotic

ALFguy said:
			
		

> I know it's across the board with most stocks today....but 0.115 ?!
> 
> GULP......
> 
> Not going to watch for a while, makes me feel safer somehow
> 
> Got to be a bargain now!




The share looked very shaky in the morning.... down to 11 c ..... closed as a better price though...

Hopefully today will be the turning point... 

Hpynotic


----------



## lewstherin

I exited JMS on stops this morning.  The volume has been poor, and as such I find it difficult to gauge a true market value for this one.  I'll be watching for the Sinosteel thing though...


----------



## ALFguy

Ok, so I did watch today but out of curiosity as to how this would react to the positive market moves today.

Gets me why it's still sitting around the 13c mark.

Everyone is just waiting for news I guess? 

I better do the same.... :sleeping:


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

So cheap yet so unloved, tisk tisk tisk,   


I mean it's exposure is to a commodity that has yearly pricing contracts, not spot, and its commodity Iron Ore has seen an 79% increase last year and a 19% increase this year,

Its project is stacking up and it has China's largest steel/Iron Ore firm as a possible JV partner,

It is the cheapest entry to the Australian Iron Ore plays, with a mkt cap of around $10 - $15m,


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

No technicalties in this post ,but! in all the years I have traded ,I understand yr (YOUNG TRADER) support for this stock. BUT! if the market is not interested in any stock, then it ain't interested. It just shows there are other stocks that have more going for it.Today is a punters market. 
It's that simple.


----------



## ALFguy

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> Today is a punters market.
> It's that simple.




You don't think this is worth a punt?   

I would say the odds are leaning towards the JV going ahead and that this will likely start to move and gain interest if/when that happens.

Although I am a little concerned about the lack of interest lately too


----------



## Sean K

The announcement on the JV, yes or no should put some life into it. Watch for volume and stock rising or falling. Should indicate announcement coming out maybe. Will be very interesting to watch! Good luck to long term holders from before the correction. I think you will be vindicated.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

In response to ALFguy comments ,I used the term "punt" I might of sounded cryptic ,but really I was refering to any share bought today was going to go north.
With hindsight JMS, did'nt hit any wind,  it reminds of the graffitti in Picadilly Circus tube station -"her I sat broken hearted ,paid a penny and only fart'd" .
Plse do take into consideration I have a slab on ice with this share. Patience is the name of the game for sure!
Further edit................
OOOPS just read your line ALFguy......don't forget its buyers market at the moment.


----------



## Kipp

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Well there it is folks, with avg grades of Iron Ore above 60% and low impurity levels the deposit is stacking up, there is probably a 90% chance of the Sino JV going through
> Enjoy!




How do you figure 90% chance?  Is that based on some press releases or what?  What sort of cash-flows will JMS retain if they keep only a minority interest in the Fe reserves?

I know I need to be spoon-fed, but your research is always so much better than mine!


----------



## Kipp

Hot****!!!! I'm now offically a junior member... whaoooo!!!  I wa sick of that newbie tag... I wonder if that means I'm a better trader now?


----------



## Sean K

Congratulations Kipp. Now give us a good tip!

I think the 90% figure was plucked entirerly out of the preverbial backside.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I gave it about a 90% chance of success because of the excellent drilling grades and because the little green elf on my shoulder told me so,


Seriously though anyone see AQD get hammered today? thats what happens when a companies mkt cap trades @ $50m-$75m and the drilling results aren't in, and unfortunately when they do come in they show low grades and very high impurity levels,

Now what happens to a company that has Fe grades of above 65% with impurity levels of less than 1% who has the JV backing to fund and develop a project and who also has another 3 very prospective Iron Ore Projects not to mention a whole swag of other 'projects' with a mkt cap of under $15m????
Re-rating


I keep puting the challenge out to others, find me a better spec exposure to the Iron Ore Mkt and I'll buy,

Was on the horn with brokers in Perth, they like what they see, its a pity that JMS doesn't get some investment analysis coverage, (I may try to remedy this situation a little if I can) however once JMS signs JV agreement to develop Mt Mason, they think its a shoe in for a buy recommendation coverage,

Anyway from the start patience was the key word, lets see what the future holds


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Have been going over the company

On a comparative basis, its drilling results at Mt Mason are as good as GBG's (Gindabalees) Hematite and better than MIS (Midwests) Hematite Blue Hills Project,

So all in all it looks good Iron Ore Project looks the goods,



What does worry me a little is the company has the authority to issue another 20m shares at a price of no less than 8c by way of private placements, I see this as a really poor placement as it will raise maybe $2m before costs, they can't keep issuing script at such low levels and I certianly hope they won't, they are much better off waiting for market to appreciate the company (and thus let the stock appreciate and issuing the same scrip at a much higher price) according to the AGM resolution the issue needs to be finalised by 12 July 


I am going to get some clarity to this soon,

It should be noted though at current prices of 13c the company has a mkt cap of around $8m


----------



## Ants

> according to the AGM resolution the issue needs to be finalised by 12 July




HI YT. What do they mean by finalised by the 12th of July?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I read it to mean placed, ie completed, so to complete the placement by 12th July, 

While it is a private placement and will most likely go to Wilson HTM a private boutique type investment bank, I think they can do much better if they approach one of the Perth Brokers and in the process get ongoing investment coverage from them, who knows this may open the way for the Nickel JV with MCR I've been ranting about, and may also provide them with options for a JV over thie 300k oz JORC compliant gold deposit

They're Iron Ore exposure though is very encouraging, what seperates them from other hopefuls is the presence of a JV partner such as Sino Steel, once they sign JV this Company should command a mkt cap of at least $25m minimum,


----------



## ALFguy

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I think they can do much better if they approach one of the Perth Brokers and in the process get ongoing investment coverage from them, who knows this may open the way for the Nickel JV with MCR I've been ranting about, and may also provide them with options for a JV over thie 300k oz JORC compliant gold deposit




YT...... why don't you give JMS a call and hand them this piece of advice   

and while you're at it, ask em if the JV is going ahead


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

What a wake up call?.......Don't do that the share price is static,and too many of the guys in the office are downloading CALL OF DUTY! Leave them alone,this share for the patient few of us.


----------



## Ants

The options plummeted this morning.


----------



## ALFguy

Ants said:
			
		

> The options plummeted this morning.




Not having looked into options, what does this tell us about the markets view of JMS?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Ants said:
			
		

> The options plummeted this morning.




Umm 100,000 options were sold @ 2c, so $2000 trade, I hardly see that as  'plummeted', ever thought of relativity,

They are 20c options so they are out of the money with the stock price lagging at 13c, I have told a few people who have pm me and asked that if they are really wary of entering the stock because of spec situation, percieved risk, than they can look @ playing the options,

for example a buy of 25,000 options @ 2c will cost a measely $500, 

Lets look at 2 extreme outcomes,

1. JV goes ahead with Sino, huge resource outlined stock rockets to 80c, those options should be worth 60c, 25k x $0.60 = $15,000

2. Company goes bankrupt = lose intial investment = -$500

The risk/reward ratio is clearly in your favour is it not?


If you watch the daily movements of this stock I don't think you should invest in it, especially if the sale of 100,000 options causes you a bit of concern, I hold 500,000 options what if I sold them now @ market? 



Also Sino steel wouldn't have just entered into a MOU for a JV with them unless there was some serious prospectivity there for them, the only time you should get really alarmed is if the Sino JV falls through as without a JV partner there is no way JMS can get its Iron Ore Project off the ground,


----------



## Ants

Dude just an observation . It was just a big drop compared to normal . These things have been doing well all through out this correction then down they went.  When you put it in perspective all, seems fine. Thanks. Think I might buy more 
By the way no concern here. And I havnt bee watching these options for 3 weeks.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Ants said:
			
		

> Dude just an observation . It was just a big drop compared to normal . These things have been doing well all through out this correction then down they went.  When you put it in perspective all, seems fine. Thanks. Think I might buy more
> By the way no concern here. And I havnt bee watching these options for 3 weeks.





ANTS, wasn't having a go at you, sorry if it sounded that way, just wanted to point out that options didn't really plumet just lacking interest like the stock, I'm considering buying some more opies as well at these levels,


Was talking to brokers again about the stock, they are really puzzled why Sino Steel would approach JMS for a JV, the only answer is that there must be some huge potential at Mt Mason otherwise why would they bother,

Sino Steel has only approached MIS and Cape Lambert for JV's over thier deposits which are 10mt + deposits, so this suggests Mt Mason is alot larger than I may have realised, what may answer this is the mineralogy seems to be consistent throughout the recently required Mt Ida and Mt Hope tenements, these combined with Mt Mason give JMS a possible 18km BIF strike deposit,

Drilling results came out on the 8th June, according to JMS MOU agreement with Sino they have 30days to negotiate framework, so possible ann around 10th July????????

Also they did get Native Title clearances for Beasley River and Brockman CID tenements so will be interesting to see how long before they get a drilling rig out there,


Shame that they haven't yet approached/been approached by MCR to take a look at their Nickel Grounds, JMS's 'Cassini' Nickel find is next door to MCR's Redross and Mariners Operations,


----------



## Kipp

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Shame that they haven't yet approached/been approached by MCR to take a look at their Nickel Grounds, JMS's 'Cassini' Nickel find is next door to MCR's Redross and Mariners Operations,




Yep- looks lke your 90% prediction was good.  But maybe MCR will hold off JV- cause they found more nickel a few days ago on their own land...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

First of all peeps, check out audio interview at http://www.brr.com.au/event/JMS/964/10918/


Looks like the Mt Mason Project will be a 10Mt deposit (approx ie very rough estimate)

JMS will be trying for a 49% holding in project,

Probably a 1-2Mt p.a. operation of DSO grade Iron Ore giving 5-10 year mine life (depending on output volume and depsoit size obviously)

CAP Ex: $50m AUD, JMS contribute nothing, instead its 49% (assuming thats its interest) contribution requirement comes out of profits ie pay back style, so no need for funds,

Simple open cut mine, truck the ore 100kms by road to Menzies, then by rail (plenty of excess capacity) to Port of Esperance (Again plenty of excess capacity, then Ship to China

Minimum World Benchmark Iron Ore price, 

Looking very good indeed


----------



## hypnotic

Hm...

Yes indeed it sounds very good, but has this MOU from sino expired or 

are there no expiry???

Did i recall them saying 30 days from the drilling results..

Anyway i think we'll need to be very patient on this one... 

Cheers,

Hypnotic


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Patience may not be rquired for too much longer,

Drilling Results released June 7th + 30days MOU timeframe = July 7th = less than 2 weeks away


----------



## ALFguy

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Patience may not be rquired for too much longer,
> 
> Drilling Results released June 7th + 30days MOU timeframe = July 7th = less than 2 weeks away




Would there normally be an announcement before this date stating they were in discussion over terms etc?


----------



## moses

Mind if I ask a dumb question...just how high are we expecting/hoping/guessing/betting JMS will realistically go over next 3-12 months? 20c? 50c? $1? $2


----------



## Sean K

Might not be anywhere Moses. No one is buying it. It's had zip volume last week with all eyes and ears waiting for this _possible _ JV announcement. 

YT will say it's going to $1.00 I reakon.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

kennas said:
			
		

> Might not be anywhere Moses. No one is buying it. It's had zip volume last week with all eyes and ears waiting for this _possible _ JV announcement.
> 
> YT will say it's going to $1.00 I reakon.




 

I actually wouldn't say that, 

It has 65m shares and 35m 20c opies, so at prices over 20c opies are in the money and exerciseable, so I will assume 100m fully diluted.

I would say 30c is what it should see quite shortly if the JV goes ahead, thats a very undemanding market cap of $30m, but it may go as high as 50c over the next 6months, ie a mkt cap of $50m,


$1 is just not plausable, and if it did I would sell, I would be looking to sell at 40-50c too if it got there too quickly, but 30c is definately what it should be at *IF THE JV GOES AHEAD*


----------



## Sean K

I hope so YT!

My horizon will be a little bit shorter. Looking forward to 7 July! 

A bit of volume might be the sign.....


----------



## Sean K

It's interested to look at the sellers out there for this. 

Only 130K shares being offered between .135 and .16c. Then just 100K at .16c. Nothing. 

If just a couple of keen buyers come into the market this will jump quite a bit, but where is the volume of sellers going to come from for people to get in? 

Will be interesting to watch this unfold. I'm sure those who were buying in at around .17c are interested to....


----------



## moses

kennas said:
			
		

> Might not be anywhere Moses. No one is buying it. It's had zip volume last week with all eyes and ears waiting for this _possible _ JV announcement.




Well...somebody keeps chipping in at 0.14, and there is a sudden buildup on the waiting list at 0.135.

Thanks YT for the estimates, very helpful.


----------



## spottygoose

well we are on the move....presently 0.155. Could be some anticipation re confirmation of the JV.


----------



## Sean K

Yes, it crept up today after a week on holiday. Interesting.


----------



## hypnotic

kennas said:
			
		

> It's interested to look at the sellers out there for this.
> 
> Only 130K shares being offered between .135 and .16c. Then just 100K at .16c. Nothing.
> 
> If just a couple of keen buyers come into the market this will jump quite a bit, but where is the volume of sellers going to come from for people to get in?
> 
> Will be interesting to watch this unfold. I'm sure those who were buying in at around .17c are interested to....




This share is getting very interesting.   

Can't wait to see the action on this share again...

Hypnotic


----------



## hypnotic

JMS - Market Update - Mr Alan Broome, Chairman
JUPITER MINES LIMITED (JMS)
Scheduled start: Thursday, 29 June 2006 10:30 AM (New South Wales) 
Please note: live events may not start precisely on schedule.  Please stay tuned

Will be very interesting to listen to for JMS followers

http://www.brr.com.au/event/JMS/964/12323/wmp


Hpynotic


----------



## spottygoose

This was just posted over at Sharescene -

"There will be a audio broadcast with chairman (Mr Alan Broome) today about the Mt Mason Iron ore project. Hopefully this interview will provide us holders with some good news to kick the price along."

Let's hope there is some good news, would link in nicely to yesterday's show of some interest.


----------



## spottygoose

The broadcast will be available around 10.30 today on the SS radio button.


----------



## Sean K

Buyers lining up at .14c.


----------



## ALFguy

kennas said:
			
		

> Buyers lining up at .14c.




Hi Kennas...

What does this indicate? Surely if there's potential for positive news there won't be any sellers at .14c


----------



## hypnotic

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Hi Kennas...
> 
> What does this indicate? Surely if there's potential for positive news there won't be any sellers at .14c




Sounds very positive on this news... 

And plenty of potential on this project...

Waiting on more exposure to this company

Hypnotic


----------



## Sean K

There has been an ongoing battle between buyers and sellers of this stock the past week or so. There has always been a bit of a gap in the bid and offer price with no one willing to either step up or down. All waiting for the news of the JV by the look of it. The buyers are been pretty cautious imo, due to general market sentiment. This obviously has potential as can be seen by all the previous posts.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Here's an idea, given the way that UXA and AUM have gone nuts once volume kicked in why don't we all wait for JMS to release their JV with Sino Steel,

If they do ann JV with Sino steel why don't we (being us JMS followers) go nuts buying it and take it up to 25c level (ie clear the 20c resistance level) and wait and see if the market goes nuts and takes it up?

Just a thought  : 

Seriously though, I am amazed at how much hot money has chased AUM and UXA up, the bulls are there just waiting


----------



## ALFguy

I think someone has started...

...with a .155 buy   hehe


----------



## hypnotic

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Here's an idea, given the way that UXA and AUM have gone nuts once volume kicked in why don't we all wait for JMS to release their JV with Sino Steel,
> 
> If they do ann JV with Sino steel why don't we (being us JMS followers) go nuts buying it and take it up to 25c level (ie clear the 20c resistance level) and wait and see if the market goes nuts and takes it up?
> 
> Just a thought  :
> 
> Seriously though, I am amazed at how much hot money has chased AUM and UXA up, the bulls are there just waiting




Well one thign is i don't think i have enough $$$$ to push it up through 25c level ........... 

though a great idea

lets wait for it to happen


----------



## Sean K

We could do this, as long as we don't tell anyone about it. he he

I think ASIC would be knocking on our doors very quickly. It's called something like 'conspiring to commit securities fraud.'

PM me with a plan!!!


----------



## dreilly

Any ideas on when the JV is going to be announced?


----------



## Sean K

YT's prediction was 7 Jul. 

(7 Jul MOU expiry I think)

Pretty good bet, unless Sinosteel see that it's clearly a good thing and sign up early.


----------



## hypnotic

kennas said:
			
		

> YT's prediction was 7 Jul.
> 
> (7 Jul MOU expiry I think)
> 
> Pretty good bet, unless Sinosteel see that it's clearly a good thing and sign up early.




29-Jun-06 08:47   JMS Audio Broadcast - Alan Broome - Mt Mason Iron Ore   
08-Jun-06 09:28   JMS Mt Mason Iron Ore Project Delivers High-Grade Results   
31-May-06 15:51   JMS Change of Director's Interest Notice   
31-May-06 15:46   JMS Change of Director's Interest Notice   
23-May-06 17:45   JMS Acquisition of Mt Ida & Mt Hope Iron Ore Tenements   
15-May-06 17:05   JMS Options Issued   
11-May-06 15:48   JMS Native Title clearance granted on Iron Ore Projects   
10-May-06 14:57   JMS Diorite King-High grade first pass shallow drill results   
10-May-06 13:04   JMS Jupiter & Sinosteel Australia P/L sign MOU    

I think it is te 7th July,

MOU was signed on the 10th May, the drilling results was out on 8th June and 30 days after posting the drilling results should be around 7th July.

Hm... just a thought that occurred to me why did they decide to deliver a broadcast about the project from the CEO now? To get more interested buyers? Or they had to do it?? Are there any particular reasons, or am i just thinking too much?

Hpynotic


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

I think all the predictions/comments that are going on re: JMS j/v w/- Sino ,is still premature.You/We should be thinking when the production is months away,what happens in the meantime will be for every trader to sort out how much profit he/she/it will want to absorb.
This share is not attracting any big volumes ,what? $8757!! @ 3.02pm ,this T/O is meager if not sad!

I like this quote,I always change the word "music" ,and in this case for "mining",it sort of reminds me not to get carried away with the adrenalin of easy profits .

The music business is a cruel and shallow money trench, a long plastic hallway where thieves and pimps run free, and good men die like dogs. There's also a negative side.
- Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Sean K

Thanks 3 Views, I'll stop having fun now.  :


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

kennas said:
			
		

> Thanks 3 Views, I'll stop having fun now.




Mate I can hear your cash register chiming,I'm still stuck on 21 cents worth, PERIOD!


----------



## dreilly

im in today at .155 with my earnings from the UXA rollercoaster. 

Bring on the JV.


----------



## Sean K

I'm concerned that if the JV does not happen this will be dropped like a hot potato. Looks like all short term action is riding on it.  

It's not even moving this morning when the rest of the market is doing cartwheels.


----------



## ALFguy

kennas said:
			
		

> I'm concerned that if the JV does not happen this will be dropped like a hot potato. Looks like all short term action is riding on it.
> 
> It's not even moving this morning when the rest of the market is doing cartwheels.




Agreed, that is probable, hence a good stop loss is needed


----------



## Gspot

Can anyone tell me what Alan Broome had to say about Mt Mason, yesterday? Obviously not to exciting, going on todays price.


----------



## ALFguy

Gspot said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what Alan Broome had to say about Mt Mason, yesterday? Obviously not to exciting, going on todays price.




Still available here...

http://www.brr.com.au/event/JMS/964/12323/wmp


----------



## Gspot

Don't have sound......crazy but true. A very quick summary will do??


----------



## ALFguy

Gspot said:
			
		

> Don't have sound......crazy but true. A very quick summary will do??




Nothing you don't already know, usual information on the high grade results, MOU with SS and 30 days they have to make a decision about JV.

Wasn't really any point to this interview other than to put a face to the Alan Broome.

Everyone is waiting for the JV news....simple as that! 
Given that this is likely next week, I'm hoping there will be renewed interest in the lead up, but given recent performance I suspect that won't happen until the day of the announcement.


----------



## MiningGuru

This share has started to move up. 

Up 2 c to 17c today.

It must only be a few days before news of the JV with Sino Steel comes out.


----------



## moses

JMS now in trading halt pending an announcement


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Cryptic ann! 
"Jupiter Mines Limited (“Jupiter”) wishes to advise that the Memorandum of Understanding (“MOU”) between Sinosteel Australia Pty Ltd (“Sinosteel”) and Jupiter dated April 28th 2006 will not proceed to the next phase of a joint venture agreement, following expiry of Sinosteel’s 30 day exclusive negotiating right under the MOU on 1 July 2006."

Does that mean that Sino Steel said we're not interested?
Or does that mean an agreement couldn't be reached in time and Sino is losing exclusive rights?


"Jupiter is pleased to advise it has now commenced negotiations with another
party to develop a joint venture agreement for the Mt Mason, Mt Ida and Mt Hope iron ore regional projects in Western Australia. The terms and conditions of the new Joint Venture are likely to produce a significantly better outcome for Jupiter compared with those contemplated within the Sinosteel discussions and MOU."


I would really like to know if Sino said no = Negative because the project isn't as good as it appears

or JMS said times up to Sino = Good indicates that project is even better than it appears and thats why they've already got another possible offer on the table, the question is from who?


----------



## eyst

So does this mean more waiting?  : 

If the project wasn't good would'nt Sino have just said no? And since they haven't maybe it's good for JMS? Then again if JMS is THAT good why didn't Sino scoop this up  

I like the fact that JMS ALREADY has a new interested party, maybe JMS ditched Sino to go for something better? The words "Significantly better outcome for Jupiter" sounds nice  :  and the positive drilling results might have upped' JMS's bargaining power?

But then again i'm a newbie and know nothing - i'm going to hold, watch and learn


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Lamborghini eyst & YT.........
Just reading the posts above ,gives me the impression JMS upped the anti here,with possibly the TP (3rd party ) whispering sweet things. 
As I have said the Chinese folk are hard bargainers. Is this a correct time for JMS to lay down all the cards ,I don't think so. Afterall JMS have the location mapped out ,the rest just have to party to JMS ,I guess.
Cryptic I doubt it? ,this share has alot of milage yet before it hits blue sky. 
Again I reiterate "PATIENCE"  thanx for the posts!


----------



## spottygoose

Yeah who knows. I have to admit I got suspicious listening to the radio broadcast. I thought it strange PR to mention the Sino agreement in the way they did. SOmething about will go ahead if "they are happy or indeed if we are happy with the terms". Made me think that it was definately not a fait acompli.  

So, where does that leave us? Do we infer that it didn't go ahead because of this much better "interest" and because results are so good. Could BHP be interested. Of did it not proceed because Sino were no longer interested.

The announcement hints at something but being a young company it is difficult to know what is truth and what is PR. So i guess it is a waiting game now, one where we might be rewarded even better than before or mighty P$##ed off.  I might email the company re who pulled out of the deal.


----------



## eddievanhalen

I've actually spoken with David Evans - hinted to him that maybe they had this other party up their sleeve and can't talk about it because they were supposed to be only talking to Sino.  Didn't get a bite.  At one point he actually said " we decided not to go ahead"  which I picked him up on but he wouldn't elaborate or let me read anything into it.

I found it hard to get anything our conversation at all other than they don't see it as a negative and it won't affect the timeline they had set down for quick development of Mt mason.  It was all a bit weird actually.  Sino were going to make their decision based on only 9 holes - they got the results (which couldn't have been any better really) and it doesn't go ahead.  I'd say it's better than 50/50 that JMS are being very careful not to say anything that may contravene the terms of their exclusivity period with Sino - hard to know what's going on though.

Scoping study results due shortly.

Looks like being a longer term play now    - they're certainly not expensive however you look at it and they will not need any significant capital in the near future as the new deal is expected to be along similar lines (fully funded).  I'm happy to hold some longer term and see what eventuates.

Ed


----------



## spottygoose

Cool, appreciate all those opinions and thanks Ed for posting that infor re your chat.


----------



## Duckman#72

eddievanhalen - what do you think? Might as well jump?


----------



## Sean K

The fact the sp hasn't imploaded is a good sign I think.


----------



## Duckman#72

kennas said:
			
		

> The fact the sp hasn't imploaded is a good sign I think.




I agree - but don't get too carried away just yet. When the announcement sinks in we might see some drop in the price. 

When I first saw the announcement I was prepared to see a freefall in the price, particularly as the market has only been lukewarm to JMS over the past month anyway.

Hopeful it is onwards and upwards. YT generally knows his stuff.


----------



## hypnotic

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Cryptic ann!
> "Jupiter Mines Limited (“Jupiter”) wishes to advise that the Memorandum of Understanding (“MOU”) between Sinosteel Australia Pty Ltd (“Sinosteel”) and Jupiter dated April 28th 2006 will not proceed to the next phase of a joint venture agreement, following expiry of Sinosteel’s 30 day exclusive negotiating right under the MOU on 1 July 2006."
> 
> Does that mean that Sino Steel said we're not interested?
> Or does that mean an agreement couldn't be reached in time and Sino is losing exclusive rights?
> 
> 
> "Jupiter is pleased to advise it has now commenced negotiations with another
> party to develop a joint venture agreement for the Mt Mason, Mt Ida and Mt Hope iron ore regional projects in Western Australia. The terms and conditions of the new Joint Venture are likely to produce a significantly better outcome for Jupiter compared with those contemplated within the Sinosteel discussions and MOU."
> 
> 
> I would really like to know if Sino said no = Negative because the project isn't as good as it appears
> 
> or JMS said times up to Sino = Good indicates that project is even better than it appears and thats why they've already got another possible offer on the table, the question is from who?




Reading the annoucement sounds like it is a very positive news for JMS, like 3 
views have said i think the chinese is trying to "rip-off" JMS in the deal as they really are hard barginers, especially when they know the fact JMS is such a small company. 

To me it sounds we are looking at a triple whammy now, the 3rd party (hopefully BHP) is interested in all 3 of JMS's iron projects as a package... which i think would be great.

I am sure patience will definitely pay off here.

Looking forward to this fairy-tale of a company..

Hpynotic


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Love the pun  'Might as well JUMP'........ Kennas your exact thoughts came to me as I read about the titbits of the JV release. 
Assuming  YT speaks his mind in saying this share should be snapped up & broadcasted to the fund managers, then I'm glad JMS is not on their radar ,this share would have been in the pestal & mortar dept,as it rolled of the press.
I would like to see this share slip to 9 cents,so I can pluck the lines off the shelf and into the shopping trolley.Hmmmmmmmm,need time to  think. I just wonder if an Indian,Vietnamese company is snapping  at Broom's heels


----------



## ALFguy

Having a great deal of patience with JMS but surely since Sino are out the picture, they could disclose who the new party are?

At least the price is holding - for now.


----------



## spottygoose

I think that the fact that the price is holding is a good sign. Also, the results of the drilling were really good so the fact that jupiter announced that a better offer is on the table is very plausible. The waiting however is frustrating but hopefully our patience will be well rewarded. ANd at least the wait is not as hard as the one for those holding AUM right now!!


----------



## spottygoose

Tis like watching paint dry.... yet somehow more boring.


----------



## dreilly

spottygoose said:
			
		

> Tis like watching paint dry.... yet somehow more boring.




i hear ya, but all good things come to those who wait. This one will do well when good news comes out. The fact that the JV with sino fell through did nothing to the price is testament to that.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I think like many I am still not 100% sure if JV fell through because Sino didn't like what they saw, or because Sino liked what they saw so much in a typical example of Chinese negotiating they wanted to have the cake and eat it too,

I am impressed that JMS director's have openly stated they want the company to retain as close to a 49% interest in the project as possible, also because the directors have quite a large holding of the company their interests a reclosely aligned with ours!


And yes, its very interesting that stock has just sat at these levels, shows 2 things,

1. Buyers aren't willing to commit until they get more info (I'm waiting to buy more pending news on Mt Mason/Ida/Hope

2. Sellers aren't really in a rush to sell


Company is still so cheap, still under $10m

Its interesting, I wonder if Sino would consider doing a hostile take over of the comapny, ie they know the projects good, they want a majority stake, they couldn't negotiate a proper outcome but they still want a majority stake, whats $10 - $15m to them? even $30m = 30c per share (including all options)


----------



## ALFguy

Yup, even though this one is dragging on with little or no news, I'm becoming for confident that there's a strong backing from holders.

As YT said, both buyer and sellers are waiting on news and not worrying about the short term 'unknown'.

Am keen to find out who the new 'potential' JV partner is, not to mention further results.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Have been going over the company
> 
> On a comparative basis, its drilling results at Mt Mason are as good as GBG's (Gindabalees) Hematite and better than MIS (Midwests) Hematite Blue Hills Project,
> 
> So all in all it looks good Iron Ore Project looks the goods,
> 
> 
> 
> *What does worry me a little is the company has the authority to issue another 20m shares at a price of no less than 8c by way of private placements*, I see this as a really poor placement as it will raise maybe $2m before costs, they can't keep issuing script at such low levels and I certianly hope they won't, they are much better off waiting for market to appreciate the company (and thus let the stock appreciate and issuing the same scrip at a much higher price) according to the AGM resolution the issue needs to be finalised by 12 July
> 
> 
> I am going to get some clarity to this soon,
> 
> It should be noted though at current prices of 13c the company has a mkt cap of around $8m





Issued 5m at 13c, dissapointing that they keep doing these pissy private placements to insto's over at WTM Wilson Capital (I think thats the name)

Should do a fund raising with a proper broker, Hartleys or Pato's, so much more cred behind them,

At least it wasn't at 8c, still 15c would have been better,

And yet no update on JV


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

It appears alls quiet on the western front,

Its a little bit too quiet, at least its not dropping like a stone


----------



## ALFguy

The following was in their ann so I expect we'll be hearing something soon..

*A detailed exploration work program including iron ore sampling, geological mapping and interpretation has commenced at Mt Ida and Mt Hope. Assay results are pending and should be available mid-July 2006.*

Hopefully they'll disclose who this new party is in line with the assay results.


----------



## hypnotic

ALFguy said:
			
		

> The following was in their ann so I expect we'll be hearing something soon..
> 
> *A detailed exploration work program including iron ore sampling, geological mapping and interpretation has commenced at Mt Ida and Mt Hope. Assay results are pending and should be available mid-July 2006.*
> 
> Hopefully they'll disclose who this new party is in line with the assay results.




Yeah, we need a bit of news here, i was expecting some arounds around now... but am still waiting.

I wonder who the new party could be.. can they announce anything?? or they can announce something only if they signed like an MOU or something? 

Hypnotic


----------



## ALFguy

hypnotic said:
			
		

> Yeah, we need a bit of news here, i was expecting some arounds around now... but am still waiting.
> 
> I wonder who the new party could be.. can they announce anything?? or they can announce something only if they signed like an MOU or something?
> 
> Hypnotic




Hopefully this coming week we'll hear something, or it'll have to be August! Which means they lied about mid July   

My biggest worry is that any announcement, no matter how great, won't pull in enough interest to move this up with any weight. Seems to be very little action other than a few selling and a reduction in the number of buyers.

Could be wrong, could be that everyone is waiting to hear the news and pile in for the ride. We'll see.

As for what they can/will disclose, I can't see why they wouldn't inform shareholders of who the latest party are before any MOU, unless it's pretty significant or potentially sensitive to other parties. Again, we'll wait and see.

Good luck everyone, hoping for something this week!!


----------



## RickG

After laying dormant for several weeks, JMS slowly is waking up.  The buy side is starting to fill up at last.  The next week may hold something for us long suffering shareholders.


----------



## hypnotic

RickG said:
			
		

> After laying dormant for several weeks, JMS slowly is waking up.  The buy side is starting to fill up at last.  The next week may hold something for us long suffering shareholders.




I still don't think the buying side is starting to fill up... the volume that people want to buy is still pretty low. but i was suprised to see someone picking up 100k shares..... in the afternoon maybe results are due soon?? but definitely looks a bit more active yesterday relative to no trades...

They have lied about the annoucement in mid July. But i am guessing drafting contracts and getting terms and conditions right for either party is not going smoothly...(Maybe just lawyers takign their time reading through it......damn laywers no offence YT   ) just hope they can finalise something soon. 

Hypnotic


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Hypnotic .....to say the board has lied is a bit strong ,what's the buzz word these days "posturing" (that's it ) ....lets say they have'nt got any good news to give,as yet. 
Also 100K shares traded @ current pitance levels ,is pretty ordinary .But I agree with you this share is weakly supported,to date.


----------



## ALFguy

Interesting to see a little more movement today, albeit weak volume.

Hopefully we'll hear something this week and see some substantial changes (positive that is).

Anyone know if Q4 ann has to be out by today?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Yeah if the qtrly ain't out by close of day today (7.30-8pm AEST) then stock will be suspended until Qtrly is released


----------



## ALFguy

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Yeah if the qtrly ain't out by close of day today (7.30-8pm AEST) then stock will be suspended until Qtrly is released




Q4 out but no mention of any MOU or JV.

Also no mentioned of the Goldsworthy Iron Ore Project mentioned in the prev ann.

Still looking like a good hold and wait. Hopefully more information released soon.


----------



## NettAssets

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Still looking like a good hold and wait.




Dump and forget for me I thinks.
John
in at .17


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I'm holding and will look to pick up more on weakness ie drop to 10c level, 

Still the best leverage to the Spec Iron Ore Sector by far


----------



## RickG

Nice announcement by JMS today

_Jupiter’s recent mapping has discovered an additional Mt Mason style high grade, blue – grey hematite zone located approximately 1500 metres north of the Mt Ida. 
This massive blue hematite discovery is very significant as it adds to the viability the Mt Mason iron occurrence and will add high grade tonnage to the project._


----------



## ctp6360

Is there any reason JMS has gone Ape **** in the last 15 minutes? The volume is 100x what it normally is!


----------



## bowser

Announcement:

Significant New Iron Discovery at Central Yilgarn


----------



## NettAssets

Thats nice 22%^ at the moment

I had the finger on the sell trigger this morning lucky I dumped the MMN instead. It doesn't seem to be taking any notice of the silver hike.


----------



## RickG

Now if this announcement is followed up by news of a MOU or JV, JMS could be ready for another take off.

Wonder if Sino-Steel are getting upset they missed out on a JV opportunity


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey CTP your back!   


Re: JMS This stock is getting piss poor support, its drilling results are constantly returning + 60% grades of Fe making it more than suitable for a DSO operation, it has now confirmed this extension over 10kms, depending on the width and depth it could be looking at a very large deposit, or possibly (and more probably) multiple high grade, shallow depth open pittable deposits over this 10km stirke, either way it can't be too long until someone out there notices the companies potential and steps forward with either JV offer or T/O offer, or even Offtake agreements for the Ore etc


----------



## stockmaster

Agree, the discovery in comparison to the capital is extraordinary, there seem to be some heat going on, amazing


----------



## ALFguy

CTP, I don't suppose you are responsible for all this volume?   

Certainly has rerated itself with this news.


----------



## ctp6360

LOL! Nah, I did my spending spree a while ago, I've been so jaded by this whole recent downturn that I haven't been buying at all lately! But we were right to wait it out on this one, I'm sitting on a tidy profit now but I have no intention of selling.

I'm not even too excited about the price, its the VOLUME that interests me...this stock has been so thinly traded that I was basically paralysed...I couldn't sell without driving price down to nothing, I couldn't buy without driving the price up to ****...at least now with all the volume its a tradable stock and I think it will get very interesting in the next little while.

Just say thanks to YT, none of us would have known about it if it wasn't for him.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

The stock needs to break and hold above 20c (Original IPO price) before we can say its re-rated itself,

Ideally 20-22c base would be good, then as news flows there will be no-where near as much resistance, otherwise it will keep hitting this 15-20c resistance selling,


Current Mkt Cap is about $15m, I'd say $25m - $30m for spec Iron Ore interests is justified, 

If only they'd JV there gold and Nickel Interests


----------



## RickG

Hmm looking at the volumes, more specifically lack of them on the sell side, is this about to lift off sooner than i thought?

Ok maybe I am excited, but I originally bought at 18 cents, still held while it dropped to 10 cents at one stage, bought some more (very small parcels only) around 13 cents.  So yeah I think I have a right to be excited  

OMG just hit 20 cents


----------



## edogg75

20Mt (targeted resource) at 60% fe

iron ore price (at 65%) = $75 USD per tonne

20,000,000 * $75 = $1.5 billion USD


----------



## NettAssets

Now trying to break through the 21c top

go Baby


----------



## hypnotic

WOW,

great news for JMS, i was expected some JV going ahead but seems like they have made a good discovery. Looks like there could be good volume for this share when the right news is out. Looking from the market depth there is a lack of sellers, which hopefully will push the sp higher.. 

Plus i am expecting more good news from the company in JV side of things   

Hypnotic


----------



## bowser

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> I'm not even too excited about the price, its the VOLUME that interests me...this stock has been so thinly traded that I was basically paralysed...I couldn't sell without driving price down to nothing, I couldn't buy without driving the price up to ****...at least now with all the volume its a tradable stock and I think it will get very interesting in the next little while.




So true, almost 7 million shares have traded hands today.. nearly double the previous high back in May.


----------



## ALFguy

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> The stock needs to break and hold above 20c (Original IPO price) before we can say its re-rated itself,
> 
> Ideally 20-22c base would be good, then as news flows there will be no-where near as much resistance, otherwise it will keep hitting this 15-20c resistance selling




Sorry, terminology in the wrong context! I meant re-rated in my head  

Nice little push at end of day trading to close on 18.5c so hopefully we'll see another push towards 20c tomorrow.

Surely someone will be interested in them now?!


----------



## snapper_man

Jumped 37% today! All based on some surface samples. No drilling. The words "massive" and "significant" may be a little rich for such an early stage.
Call me mr. cynic or mr. cautious or simply mr. wrong.


----------



## ALFguy

Not sure if anyone is aware of this at boardroom radio on the latest release.

http://www.brr.com.au/event/JMS/964/12823/wmp/221.242.254.150/wsl.wmp

Nothing new, just an audio rundown of the doc.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Firstly I can't believe that after picking JMS 2 months in a row, it finally shows some life 3 days into a new months competition, damn you Alf   


On a serious note, stock still needs to clear 20c level, which based on its results it should!

Consider this, the key to JMS's project is 
1. High grade, making it suitable for DSO (Direct Shipping Operation) requiring simple crushing on site
2. Proximity to infrastructure, ie simple trucking 20-40kms to Rail line, which leads directly to Port of Esperance, which has ample spare capacity to take JMS Iron Ore,

Given both of these facts, JMS could have a DSO operation up and running within 12-18months,

To put it into perspective another Iron Ore player, AGO has outlined 7.5Mt@ alower 57% Fe with a much higher impurity level 7%Silica  (higher impurities mean some form of treatment work is required before DSO), yet due to its very close proximity to infrastructure it enjoys a *mkt cap of $100m* fully dilluted, *vs JMS's sub $20m mkt cap*

And Snapper man they haven't just been doing surface samples, they have done a drilling as well, surface samples simple confirm extensions to drilled zones.

Lets see if stock can break well above 20c tomorrow, it should


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

JUPITER Mines says surface sampling may have uncovered a significant new iron ore discovery at its Central Yilgarn iron ore project west of Leonora in Western Australia.



According to the junior, sampling at the Mt Ida prospect picked up "massive blue hematite" grading 66.25% iron with low impurities.

Mt Ida is 11km south of the company's mainstay Mt Mason project, where planned drilling is targeting a 5-6 million tonne high-grade resource grading 64.5% iron.

According to Jupiter director Jeremy Snaith, the company is currently planning a 1Mt per annum development within a possible 18-month timeframe.

He said that while the project was not large, the key was its grade and location 90km from the railway at Menzies. Crushed ore would be trucked to Menzies and then railed to Esperance, with the company already holding discussions with relevant shires as well as rolling stock suppliers in South America and China.

Snaith also said Jupiter was eyeing regional opportunities to add to the project.

Jupiter currently has around $1.5 million cash.

The company's shares were up more than 22% to 16.5c in midday trade, capitalising the company at $10.8 million. The stock briefly passed 20c earlier this year, and was previously below 10c in April.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> The stock needs to break and hold above 20c (Original IPO price) before we can say its re-rated itself,
> 
> Ideally 20-22c base would be good, then as news flows there will be no-where near as much resistance, otherwise it will keep hitting this 15-20c resistance selling,
> 
> 
> Current Mkt Cap is about $15m, I'd say $25m - $30m for spec Iron Ore interests is justified,
> 
> If only they'd JV there gold and Nickel Interests





Stocks price still hasn't entered 'new era' as stated 20c-22c base support is required,

But at least people are now aware of this stock somewhat, yesterdays volumes show'd alot of buyers, but also alot of people happy to sell around the 18-20c mark, really need to get through all of that,

But at least future ann's will generate more price support,


I expect the mkt to become more and more aware of whats going on over at JMS, keep the faith


----------



## ALFguy

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> But at least people are now aware of this stock somewhat, yesterdays volumes show'd alot of buyers, but also alot of people happy to sell around the 18-20c mark, really need to get through all of that




Have been really tempted to sell for a small profit, basically because info updates to the market tend to be few and far between. Historically, these quiet periods see sell offs, driving the price down - albeit slowly.

That said, given the increased interest and volume, and the buying strength we're seeing at 18c, it's looking much healthier.

Maybe I'll hold on.

Keep meaning to say thanks to YT for the 'heads up' on this stock    particularly in light of my pick for the Monthly comp


----------



## Duckman#72

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Keep meaning to say thanks to YT for the 'heads up' on this stock




A long way to go yet but  - yes - thanks YT


----------



## dubiousinfo

This should provide some exposure

From todays Australian:


Jupiter Mines (JMS) 18.5c 

Golden West Resources (GWR) $1.48 

RECENTLY Criterion raved about Golden West Resources (GWR), which - as the name doesn't imply - is pinning its hopes on iron ore production. 

Those with faith in the demand for iron ore staying bullish should also look at Jupiter Mines, which, like GWR, was focused on gold (and nickel) before being lured by ferrous fortunes. 

Jupiter's market cap of $10 million is a shade of GWR's $45 million, but the trade-off is its drilling efforts are less advanced and its ambitions more modest. 

Jupiter yesterday reported upbeat results from its Central Yilgarn iron project - a mere 90km from the open access railway linking Menzies to Esperance. 

Given the kerfuffle surrounding CuDeco's Cloncurry copper caper, the Jupiter lads are trying to keep a lid on it all. Mind you, they might have to try harder given their headlines such as "significant new iron discovery at Central Yilgarn". 

Jupiter's deposit isn't yet JORC compliant, but what they appear to have is a 5 million to 10 million tonne deposit of high-grade hematite (65 per cent iron content) and 20mt-plus of lower-grade material. 

The idea is to crush the ore on site, truck it to Menzies and rail it to Esperance's (under-used) port. 

Jupiter technical director Jeremy Snaith envisages a 1million tonnes per year operation over a mine life of up to 20 years. 

"You can easily make $13 a tonne," he says. "but the operation wouldn't be viable if we had to build a rail line." 

Snaith says management is yet to work out what capex is required but expects the spending to be modest given the railway and the port are extant. 

Jupiter is also talking to potential overseas and local partners, although earlier chats with Sino Steel came to nowt. 

Jupiter has $1.5 million of cash in the bank. "We can raise more if we need to," Snaith says. 

Criterion rates Jupiter a SPECULATIVE BUY, although the stock had a decent old 5c (37 per cent) run-up yesterday. Also, the envisaged time span of 18 months to production sounds optimistic. 

The company could benefit from rationalisation among the junior WA iron ore brigade. Yes, we're talking a potential takeover target, by Jupiter. 

GWR shares have soared 169 per cent since we backed the stock at 55c on June 16. Phew, let's have a rest and HOLD.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Your welcome guys,


Hey dubious thanks for that article, should generate some more interest which will be the key, 

Something to note however is over the past 2 days there has been plenty of selling between 17c-20c, the culprits appear to be the supposed broker who underwrote the Capital Raisings at 8c early in the year and 13c a few weeks back, how much more offloading do they have to do? Who knows but the idiots are keeping a cap on the price, thats for sure,

However given enough time and consolidation JMS will eventually break out strongly above that 20c level, and then the real run will Start,

So once those 'broke back' brokers 'Wilson HTM' finish dumping their stock we will gradually see a move to 20c+


----------



## ALFguy

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Something to note however is over the past 2 days there has been plenty of selling between 17c-20c, the culprits appear to be the supposed broker who underwrote the Capital Raisings at 8c early in the year and 13c a few weeks back, how much more offloading do they have to do? Who knows but the idiots are keeping a cap on the price, thats for sure




How do you know it's them and not simply ppl profit taking?
Does seem an unusually high number though.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

ALFguy said:
			
		

> How do you know it's them and not simply ppl profit taking?
> Does seem an unusually high number though.




Seats operators and brokers can see who the major selling groups are and buyers for that matter, much like how CommSec displays its top 5 bought and sold stocks (ie by CommSec Users)


----------



## dreilly

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> So once those 'broke back' brokers 'Wilson HTM' finish dumping their stock we will gradually see a move to 20c+




LMFAO


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

From my veiwings of recent nudges on this stock is the sections of volume traded and money spent for this share.As I've said all along patience! the jury is out or should I say comtemplating! :sheep:


----------



## ALFguy

I know today is going to be a little flat but I don't see much movement with JMS this morning. Seems to me that some of the steam has run out and chances are it'll drop even further unless there's an announcemnt soon.

Again...so tempted to sell and use the cash somewhere else for a bit


----------



## ctp6360

I think you should sell AFLGuy, this stock seems to cause you WAYYYY too much worry and perhaps you would be better putting your money in something that causes you less stress?


----------



## Duckman#72

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> I think you should sell AFLGuy, this stock seems to cause you WAYYYY too much worry and perhaps you would be better putting your money in something that causes you less stress?




That's funny ctp   - totally agree. My blood pressure rises just reading his posts.


----------



## ALFguy

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> That's funny ctp   - totally agree. My blood pressure rises just reading his posts.




 

Sorry guys, I'll keep shut for a while, have a little more patience and wait and see..... 

Zen Zen...Ommmmm Ommmmmm

....then buy some more.


----------



## dubiousinfo

You have to admit, management are not exactly great communicators.

Lets hope they are at Diggers & Dealers this week.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, I'll keep shut for a while, have a little more patience and wait and see.....
> 
> Zen Zen...Ommmmm Ommmmmm
> 
> ....then buy some more.





WOOOOOOSAAAA and everybody, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAA!

Remember your pressure points Alf


----------



## ctp6360

Everything is going crazy for JMS again today, up 12% at one point and on high volume for JMS's standards, I'm feeling more and more comfortable with this one each day now, simply because its becoming more liquid, its doing things that will spark interest from other people, and still has the same fundamentals that YT told us about so long ago!


----------



## RickG

Well JMS just hit 18 cents again due to the lastest announcement  "Exploration to commence at Mt Hope Iron Ore Prospect".

Bit surprised that it jumped so much, but it will be interesting to sell if we get all those sellers again around the 18 cent mark.

The good thing about JMS, is that it now seems to be back in the spotlight (well out of the shadows anyway) and further positive announcements should see the SP really start to move.

Must admit JMS seems to be building up a nice bit iron ore.

Hey AFLGuy, did you sell before the SP moved up


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Yep, the most important factor is that now JMS is on the map, so good news won't be ignored and gets backed with volume,

Still alot of selling around 16-20c level, 

News is flowing more frequently now and more and more people know who JMS is now, this stock was 8c when I first started harping on about its portfolio of projects, I would be very happy if it reaches 40c, giving a 5x bagger for those who bought intially and at least 100% - 300% + for those who bought around 12c-20c

I see 40c as fair value for this stock, but unfortunately its not going to get any spec priced into it, it will only break above 20c when there is signifiacant confirmation of its Iron Ore potential


----------



## Riles

Interesting article coming on the back of JMS's large haematite discovery:

Excerpt:

"He added that Cliffs was not interested in magnetite projects in Australia - its focus in this part of the world was purely on haematite, which takes much less processing."


The whole story from SMH:

Jamie Freed in Kalgoorlie
August 10, 2006

AN EXPERIENCED iron ore pellet producer has warned aspiring West Australian magnetite miners they are unlikely to get their projects into production within the next five years.

"I will be very straightforward and blunt about it," said Joseph Carrabba, the chief operating officer of US pellet producer Cleveland-Cliffs, on the prospects of companies such as Cape Lambert Iron Ore, Gindalbie Metals and Midwest getting into production. "It's going to be a very difficult thing to get these big projects on in a time that's reasonable."

Speaking after a presentation at the Diggers & Dealers mining conference, Mr Carrabba said the high costs of building magnetite processing plants when Rio Tinto and BHP Billiton had plenty of high-grade haematite ore left in the Pilbara now made pellets a less attractive proposition in the Australian market.

Cliffs entered the Australian market last year by buying about 80 per cent of Portman Mining. Portman is Australia's third-biggest haematite producer but its 6 million tonnes or so of annual output pales in comparison to the more than 100 million tonnes Rio and BHP each mine in the Pilbara.

Cliffs had tried to gain control of all shares in Portman last year but was thwarted by some shareholders who held out, believing the offer was too low. Mr Carrabba, who will become the chief executive of Cliffs next month, said his company was not interested in using "creeping" provisions to increase its stake in Portman right now.

There has been a lot of talk about consolidation among aspiring iron ore miners in Western Australia. Mt Gibson Iron made a hostile offer for Aztec Resources last month in a bid to become a company with a similar production profile to Portman.

Many commentators have expected Portman to play some sort of role in the consolidation process because it has operating experience and cash flows from production.

Mr Carrabba said Cliffs was happy to use Portman as a growth vehicle in the Asian market but the company was unlikely to be buying iron ore assets in Australia in the near term because they were relatively overpriced.

"We keep a very active watching brief just as everyone else in the business and we would love to have another asset in Australia," he said.

"They are very expensive assets as it stands now."

He added that Cliffs was not interested in magnetite projects in Australia - its focus in this part of the world was purely on haematite, which takes much less processing.

Additionally, Cliffs is considering an entry into the metallurgical coal business, to complement its iron ore assets. Portman has an experienced marketing team in Perth with good contacts at Chinese and Japanese steel mills that could help build a coking coal business in Australia.

Mr Carrabba said that Cliffs and Portman did not have any particular coal asset in mind at the moment.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

And thats what seperates someone like JMS from ARH, GBG and so on,

Its Ore is high grade (60%+) with low impurities, thus suitable for simple crushing and trucking to ALREADY ESTABLISHED RAIL (IE SAVE Millions of dollars) rail which runs straight to the port which has spare capacity,

Thus unlike ARH which yes while it does have a multi billion dollar deposit, because of its grade and depth it will require a multi Billion Dollar Cap Ex, JMS will require maybe $10-$20m at most to get going, must add we need to see a JORC first to determine potential NPV


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Something to note however is over the past 2 days there has been plenty of selling between 17c-20c, the culprits appear to be the supposed broker who underwrote the Capital Raisings at 8c early in the year and 13c a few weeks back, how much more offloading do they have to do? Who knows but the idiots are keeping a cap on the price, thats for sure,
> 
> However given enough time and consolidation JMS will eventually break out strongly above that 20c level, and then the real run will Start,
> 
> So once those 'broke back' brokers 'Wilson HTM' finish dumping their stock we will gradually see a move to 20c+





I was dead wrong, I have had it confirmed today that Wilson HTM did hardly any of the selling on the Thursday and Friday, maybe 1M at most,
Apparantly it was an even spread from E-Trade (Day traders) State One Stockbrokering and other etc etc, 

So thats a relief as I thought it was Wilson HTM dumping, rather I've been told that its most of the IPO holders (Stale Bulls) who've been waiting to dump the stock and didn't last time it hit 20c level,

So a good breakout above 20c level will see this thing set free, until then I expect range trading from 15c-20c


----------



## ALFguy

RickG said:
			
		

> Must admit JMS seems to be building up a nice bit iron ore.
> 
> Hey AFLGuy, did you sell before the SP moved up




*holds head in shame*

Yeah, sold but still made a profit which is always nice.
I'm still keeping an eye on this one though, as you say, has a 'nice bit of iron ore' and I do think it has great potential once news starts to flow.

May buy again in a dip or if it looks like it's going for a run.
I'm just too impatient and would rather trade something with a little more activity for now.

That said, it's certainly more active than usual!

Good luck to all who hold


----------



## dubiousinfo

Two directors sold 100,000 shares each yesterday.


----------



## redandgreen

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> Two directors sold 100,000 shares each yesterday.



do you believe that this amount of shares sold is significant given the very large holdings both directors have own?
I know we prefer to only ever hear of directors buying but it is not unreasonable that they also sell.....


----------



## NettAssets

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> Two directors sold 100,000 shares each yesterday.




Quite often you will find this is to fund options that are due. It is one way to get a bit of the higher share price into the Co's pocket and the directors holding will actually increase. Don't know if that is the case here. I've actually got out for a while while I play with HTE.

John


----------



## dubiousinfo

redandgreen said:
			
		

> do you believe that this amount of shares sold is significant given the very large holdings both directors have own?
> I know we prefer to only ever hear of directors buying but it is not unreasonable that they also sell.....





The post made no inference that it was significant or unreasonable, merely that the transaction occured. 
Given that 300,000  10c options were exercised in July to provide working capital, this sale may welll have been a recoup of those funds, as both amounts were around $30,000.

As to the directors holdings, over 95% are in escrow till December, so selling is not presently an option for them.


----------



## RickG

Hey guys... noticed the JMS thread had slipped a bit and just wanted to bring it back up a bit, as I really think it has alot potential and would like to hear other peoples comments.

In light of GWR's re-rating, I think JMS has even more potential, and is currently very under valued.

Fully diluted market capitalisation of only $12m. The results from MT Mason and MT Ida are looking very good.  They have approx $1.2M cash, and will probably need some more to continue exploration.  Volume is slowly but surely building up.

However I feel the market is waiting for word on a new JV ever since Sino Steel JV feel through.

Really just posted this to get some discussion going, as I for one think it is an exciting prospect.  One to put on your watchlist at least.  For those that also subscribe to hotcopper, check out Marchell0 excellent review.

PS.  Yes I hold and keep topping up everytime it falls under 15 cents.


----------



## coladuna

Looks like the interest in JMS has dissipated since the announcement of iron ore discovery at Central Yilgarn. The price has gone back right down to the level before the announcement, if not slightly lower. Not making any sense to me. A little disappointing considering that it shot right up to 21 cents for a very brief time on the day of the announcement. I'm holding until it recovers


----------



## CanOz

RickG said:
			
		

> PS.  Yes I hold and keep topping up everytime it falls under 15 cents.




Rick, just curious about this.

Your adding to a losing position? I was just thinking about doing the same thing today with another stock, but i that rule echoes in mind every time i think of it...."Never add to a losing position".

How to you justify this in your own mind? Is this normally part of your plan?


----------



## RickG

CanOz said:
			
		

> Rick, just curious about this.
> 
> Your adding to a losing position? I was just thinking about doing the same thing today with another stock, but i that rule echoes in mind every time i think of it...."Never add to a losing position".
> 
> How to you justify this in your own mind? Is this normally part of your plan?




Guess you can call it part of my plan.

My overall trading plan, I guess you could say I have 3 portfolios - long term blue chip stock, a much smaller portfolio of 'speccie' stocks (these two make up my 'long term' component of my investment), and another portfolio consists of my daily 'trading account'.

JMS falls under spec stocks.  And as for a losing position I have only been buying only when it drops BELOW 15 cents, and even then only when I have funds available in my 'speecie' account.  Of course still use stop losses, but they are not as tight as for my trading account. 

With those stocks I purchase using my 'trading' funds I use a tight stop loss and never average down.

So yeah JMS as a stock in my 'speccie' portfolio I use a slightly different strategy, its a semi long-term hold for me, mitigating risk mainly by taking a relatively small position, but still with a stop loss.  For example with JMS I have bought into it four times, but only in lots of between $5k-10k each time.

Sorry we have got off the topic of JMS.


----------



## CanOz

Thanks for the reply Rick. Volume has tapered off but both the weekly and daily charts look like a rally may be around the corner.

Cheers,


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit

CanOz said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply Rick. Volume has tapered off but both the weekly and daily charts look like a rally may be around the corner.
> 
> Cheers,




Just out of interest, how often does this stock rally with volume. In all honestly it looks impossable to make any money off,let alone trade!


----------



## dangerman

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Just out of interest, how often does this stock rally with volume. In all honestly it looks impossable to make any money off,let alone trade!




Everytime there is significantly good news this share seems to skyrocket with large volume.  I think long term investors who hold this share including myself are just waiting for a JV


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Just out of interest, how often does this stock rally with volume. In all honestly it looks impossable to make any money off,let alone trade!




I started what you could say coverage of this company for one reason, take a look at how companies like GBG, GWR, AQD, FMG, IOH, RHI have all performed,

This company was so small and still is that when its true potential is realised it will be re-rated in the order of 100%+

The only other Iron Spec that now is starting to show some promise is POL, as with JMS will face alot of selling around the 20c mark,


Anyway just wait and see, I'm very confident that this stock will hit 30c+ before year end, its a fundamental spec play, ie it has got alot of iron in the ground, just needs to un-lock value, 

Something holding this company back is the directors are not good reps of the company, ie no PR skills, unlike say Andrew Forrest or M kiernan

Keep the faith


----------



## RickG

Yes YoungTrader I must thank you for bringing this stock to my attention.

JMS is the speccie stock that excites me most atm.  I hold other speccies but IMO JMS has the most potential in the short to medium term.

My belief is that JMS should be closer to 50 cents by christmas, as long as one thing occurs... that being a JV announcement.  I think many investors/traders are currently holding off to see the outcome of any JV.  While I have committed some funds to JMS, in all honesty my advice would for people to keep this on their watchlist for the time being.  Because if you miss the announcement of a JV if/when it comes, it will just be the start of the climb up for JMS.

My excitement in JMS has been hightened with the rise in SP of GWR.

IMO JMS is actually a better prospect considering low market cap (approx $15M as of todays SP increase), and the number of projects it has on the board.  Not just MT Mason and MT Ida, but also the Beasley River and Brockman Iron Ore  projects.  "Native title clearance has been received and permits are expected to be granted in December giving Jupiter a presence not only the Yilgran, but the Pilbara as well.  The Brockman project in particular is directly south of Rios Brockman 3 deposit (Quotoed from Marchell0 in Hotcopper). "

JMS also has gold interests.

But like many speccies they will need money to keep exploring.  A JV would provide this, and also provide a higher SP should any further capital raising be required.

Bring on JV announcement, which IMO should immediately lift the stock to mid-high 20 cents mark, even with the apparent resistence at 18-20cents levels.

Cheers


----------



## redandgreen

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I started what you could say coverage of this company for one reason, take a look at how companies like GBG, GWR, AQD, FMG, IOH, RHI have all performed,
> 
> This company was so small and still is that when its true potential is realised it will be re-rated in the order of 100%+
> 
> The only other Iron Spec that now is starting to show some promise is POL, as with JMS will face alot of selling around the 20c mark,
> 
> 
> Anyway just wait and see, I'm very confident that this stock will hit 30c+ before year end, its a fundamental spec play, ie it has got alot of iron in the ground, just needs to un-lock value,
> 
> Something holding this company back is the directors are not good reps of the company, ie no PR skills, unlike say Andrew Forrest or M kiernan
> 
> Keep the faith



 Y -T   for what it's worth (probably not much)
I share your confidence on this one.  I wouldn't mortgage the house to buy, but at the same time I recognise the potential.
Thx for bringing this one to our attention.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

No guys thankyou,

I really like when others look at a stock an  'dig deep' through its ann's and are 'critical analysts' of info,

When quite a few give it the thumbs up, it lets me know I'm not alone,

But just so you know, as bullish as I am about JMS, I'm as bullish on EVE (maybe worth a look, different commodity, Uranium!)


----------



## dangerman

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> No guys thankyou,
> 
> I really like when others look at a stock an  'dig deep' through its ann's and are 'critical analysts' of info,
> 
> When quite a few give it the thumbs up, it lets me know I'm not alone,
> 
> But just so you know, as bullish as I am about JMS, I'm as bullish on EVE (maybe worth a look, different commodity, Uranium!)




i like the looks of EVE as well.  I just wish these guys would release some news.


----------



## MiningGuru

Jupiter has been showing some strength over the last few days. 

It has moved up to 17c, touching 17.5 this morning.

There is a rumour around that a JV with a major is to be announced during the month of September.

Expect the share price to slowly creep up prior to an announcement.


----------



## hypnotic

MiningGuru said:
			
		

> Jupiter has been showing some strength over the last few days.
> 
> It has moved up to 17c, touching 17.5 this morning.
> 
> There is a rumour around that a JV with a major is to be announced during the month of September.
> 
> Expect the share price to slowly creep up prior to an announcement.




Definitely slowly edging up past few days, but only on small volume.

Where did you hear about the rumour if you don't mind me asking? 

We have been waiting for the illusive JV for a while now and i hope the

rumour is right.    

Patience!!    

Hypnotic


----------



## RickG

That rumour is doing the rounds of some of the other forums.  Dont know how much truth is in them.  However we have all been waiting for a JV announcement, so I am hoping it will come out soon.

As regard to price and volume, it is building nicely IMO.  Compared to the volume in the past month, it is starting to look good.

Also compared to some of the other Iron Ore juniors/explorers JMS is so under-valued it isnt funny.  GWR has gone up 800% in the last year.  Can JMS do the same? Thats the big question.

PS.  Take my comments with a grain of salt.  I am very bullish on JMS, and tend to get over excited.


----------



## Beethoven

RickG said:
			
		

> That rumour is doing the rounds of some of the other forums.  Dont know how much truth is in them.  However we have all been waiting for a JV announcement, so I am hoping it will come out soon.
> 
> As regard to price and volume, it is building nicely IMO.  Compared to the volume in the past month, it is starting to look good.
> 
> Also compared to some of the other Iron Ore juniors/explorers JMS is so under-valued it isnt funny.  GWR has gone up 800% in the last year.  Can JMS do the same? Thats the big question.
> 
> PS.  Take my comments with a grain of salt.  I am very bullish on JMS, and tend to get over excited.




May i ask which forum? sellers seem to be thining out and the buy side seems to be getting bigger.  Now at 18c


----------



## RickG

Yeah, JMS is slowly and surely building up.  However, sellers are still coming in at 18 cents.  IMO its still a bargain at 18 cents, and I will be taking the opportunity to buy some more at current prices.


I first came across the rumour reference a JV announcement in September on the 'TopStocks' forum.


----------



## edogg75

The 'rumour' at the 'other forum' was based on comments made by JMS regarding the no-deal with Sinosteel. They claimed to be in talks with another potential JV partner that would offer a significantly better deal for JMS.


----------



## MiningGuru

No

The 'rumour' is from someone who works in the mining industry and reckons they know that there is going to be a JV announced in September.

Moved up 1c today.  alot of interest

Get ready for the surge


----------



## Beethoven

MiningGuru said:
			
		

> No
> 
> The 'rumour' is from someone who works in the mining industry and reckons they know that there is going to be a JV announced in September.
> 
> Moved up 1c today.  alot of interest
> 
> Get ready for the surge




I hope he is working in the jupiter mines industry


----------



## MiningGuru

Now moved up to .185 and trying to break to .19c

An announcement most be very close!


----------



## hypnotic

MiningGuru said:
			
		

> Now moved up to .185 and trying to break to .19c
> 
> An announcement most be very close!




Good trading volume today for JMS and the buying was strong, the sellers definitely thinning out.

It really does look like the news will be out soon.

Where do we think JMS will potentially jump to if it did had a good JV? Any guesses??? Where will it be close to?? 

Hypnotic


----------



## saltyjones

i'd hazard a guess that 30 cents & a bottle of whisky could be in our sights with a j/v announcement.


----------



## RickG

JMS in a trading halt.  Placement??? Wasnt expecting one so this early.  They only had a placement in July.  Whats going on?

With more drilling results due soon, and with the rumours of a JV, why do this now?

And I bought some more yesterday..


----------



## Beethoven

RickG said:
			
		

> JMS in a trading halt.  Placement??? Wasnt expecting one so this early.  They only had a placement in July.  Whats going on?
> 
> With more drilling results due soon, and with the rumours of a JV, why do this now?
> 
> And I bought some more yesterday..




yeh i agree it is a stupid time for a placement especially when the share price is starting to get some upward trend    .  I just hope a JV comes along soon.


----------



## saltyjones

yesterday i thought a bottle of whisky was in my sights with a j/v announcement imminent. today i'm recycling water & spitting chips! the hazards of the game.


----------



## blobbob

Placements aren't always bad for sp, have a look at GWR its nearly doubled after recent placement.


----------



## RickG

GWR's placement signalled they were ready for the next step towards actual mining.  ie it was to sure up infrustructure and not just to provide funds for exploration.   Thats why it was a positive placement.

To tell the truth I dont think JMS are ready for that next step ie they are still at the exploration stage.  Purhaps a JV would change that... but then why not release news of a JV, get the SP higher and then do the placement.  Even if the JV doesnt eventuate, I would have thought the SP would have still increased on drilling results.

The timing of this placement has me confused.  Previous quarter exploration was $215k.  For the previous 12 months it was $1.2m

Given cash at bank, it seems unusual that they would raise funds now unless something was in the wind (well thats what I am hoping).

In order of expected announcements, it seems unusual for them to raise cash now. Just cant quite get my head around it at the moment


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

If they're gearing up for some hard core drilling then its a ok with me, 

However I will wait to see the terms of the issue before making a call,

I just wish these do-do's would approach a proper broker to do Cap Raising and get some corporate coverage in the meantime


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Just got in from a brutal days work,& spotted JMS trading halt. My immediate thought was how many shares are they trying to place ? & if it's a container load!!!! Should I presume they are going out alone,and corking the JV?


----------



## dubiousinfo

This company has great potential. But I'm beginning to think that they would have even better potential with new management.


----------



## MiningGuru

Maybe it is a placement from the JV partner? Not unusual for a partner to take a stake in the company.


----------



## Beethoven

MiningGuru said:
			
		

> Maybe it is a placement from the JV partner? Not unusual for a partner to take a stake in the company.




Hmm ive heard that from other forums as well.  It was a bit strange how they wanted to do a placement especially when they did one not too long ago.  Maybe it is a JV...  and if that is the case... :alcohol:


----------



## RickG

Well I am hoping this is the case.   I still think it is strange, but fingers crossed the market reaction will be positive.

Only one more sleep to go  :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

It is strange, JMS had made placements before and has never had to request a trading halt,

They requested one last to ann possible JV,

Without speculating too much its interesting to see that buying picked up just prior to halt, now if I were an insider I doubt I'd be buying up on news of a placement, IMO has to be more than placement, there must be some sniff of JV or something else

We'll know tomoz,


Good luck all


----------



## saltyjones

it is an interesting development. maybe along the lines of GYN finalising  a placement about 4 days ago then today announcing the hotly anticipated results of a drilling campaign.


----------



## hypnotic

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> It is strange, JMS had made placements before and has never had to request a trading halt,
> 
> They requested one last to ann possible JV,
> 
> Without speculating too much its interesting to see that buying picked up just prior to halt, now if I were an insider I doubt I'd be buying up on news of a placement, IMO has to be more than placement, there must be some sniff of JV or something else
> 
> We'll know tomoz,
> 
> 
> Good luck all




Goood point there how the buying picked up on the day before the trading halt. It does sound logical to be some kind of good news, and i definitely hope it is.

Can't wait    

Yes good luck to all!!!!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Painful placement guys I know but it was with Pato's!!!!!!!

So believe me the pain was worth it, Pato's will start sending JMS info to all their Insto's (take a look at the Insto presentation JMS did, lists everything I've been saying about this stock, Iron Ore, Nickel, Gold etc)

I expect this to finally place JMS 'on the map' so to speak,

Pato's will soon release an investment view, so expect good things from now on!

Regards


----------



## Rafa

true... that is silver lining...
but 14cents... after their big announcement that drove the shares to 22cents.... far out!!!

18 to 20cents would have been a fair placement in my book.

someone needs to be shot!


----------



## Beethoven

Rafa said:
			
		

> true... that is silver lining...
> but 14cents... after their big announcement that drove the shares to 22cents.... far out!!!
> 
> 18 to 20cents would have been a fair placement in my book.
> 
> someone needs to be shot!




haha on the upside at least these guys did it with a proper broker.  I think the placement was a small price to pay for getting coverage so it can lead to a JV.  Just wish these guys would have done it earlier on the last placement.  :sheep:


----------



## dubiousinfo

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Painful placement guys I know but it was with Pato's!!!!!!!
> 
> So believe me the pain was worth it, Pato's will start sending JMS info to all their Insto's (take a look at the Insto presentation JMS did, lists everything I've been saying about this stock, Iron Ore, Nickel, Gold etc)
> 
> I expect this to finally place JMS 'on the map' so to speak,
> 
> Pato's will soon release an investment view, so expect good things from now on!
> 
> Regards




From today's Australian. Perhaps the start of better things to come.



> Jupiter Mines (JMS) 17c
> 
> JUPITER shares haven't exactly gone into orbit, but the planets are aligning for the West Australian iron ore hopeful after strong drilling results and a $1.26million share placement.
> 
> Jupiter yesterday reported first-stage resource calculations for its Central Yilgarn project of an inferred 1.8 million tonnes (61 per cent purity).
> 
> That's based on nine holes, which doesn't make for a full round of golf but is enough to conform the deposit to international (JORC) standards.
> 
> "It's a good start because we're only a third of the way through the Mt Mason-Mt Ida zone," says Jupiter technical director Jeremy Snaith.
> 
> "The next stage is to start drilling to prove-up 5-6 million tonnes."
> 
> Jupiter's master plan is to scoop up the ore at its Mt Mason and Mt Ida sites, crush it on site and truck it 100km down the road to Menzies.
> 
> From there, it's on to the railway to the Port of Esperance and on to the boats of the grateful Chinese steel mills.
> 
> Snaith says he's confident of establishing a 700,000tonnes-a-year operation from late next year, or early 2008.
> 
> On Criterion's back-of-the-envelope analysis, that would produce a net profit of about $17 million (EPS of 24c) at current prices.
> 
> Jupiter has also reported early but encouraging results at its Widgiemooltha sulphide nickel project near Kambalda and its Klondyke gold patch near Marble Bar. We maintain our SPECULATIVE BUY call, first ascribed at 18.5c on August 4.
> 
> Jupiter's market cap of $10.5 million pales against the $67 million valuation of Golden West Resources, a Midwest producer with a similar production plan (albeit on a bigger scale).


----------



## Beethoven

good volume and went back up 8.82% so today made up for the placement


----------



## desertights

Good announcement today..Widgiemooltha has a lot of upside.


----------



## Beethoven

JMS got absolutely smashed today....    down 16.22%.  On the upside i suppose i can buy more


----------



## ALFguy

Seems much more appealing now they're getting some coverage...especially at the current price   

Might jump back in!


----------



## dubiousinfo

The latest 3B shows the expiry date for the options as 31/7/07.
It has always been 31/1/07 up to & including the 4th qtr activities report issued on 31 Jul.
Is this a typo or have I missed an announcement?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

JMSO 31/1/07


----------



## noirua

Interesting to see what happens from here, with JMS half-way between their 52 week high and low point. An important looking 13 cent support level, on the 6 month chart, will it hold though.


----------



## ALFguy

noirua said:
			
		

> Interesting to see what happens from here, with JMS half-way between their 52 week high and low point. An important looking 13 cent support level, on the 6 month chart, will it hold though.




It's definitely undecided right now - hardly any trades either way.

No news seems to drive this down with anything slightly positive sending it skywards. Since watching JMS, little or no news seems the norm. 

Would rather see a steady increase. I expect when Patersons get their act together and release an investment view, it'll do exactly that.

If it dips down to 13c, I'll definitely buy more


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

ALFguy said:
			
		

> It's definitely undecided right now - hardly any trades either way.
> 
> No news seems to drive this down with anything slightly positive sending it skywards. Since watching JMS, little or no news seems the norm.
> 
> Would rather see a steady increase. I expect when Patersons get their act together and release an investment view, it'll do exactly that.
> 
> If it dips down to 13c, I'll definitely buy more




Well Alfguy I've just read your comments after I positioned myself at 13.5 cents - I think I shall amend. I get the feeling like IGR (which is running neck'n'neck price wise), it will fall further,might as well save another $500.


----------



## noirua

Others have followed this stock longer than I and at first glance there appears to be small question marks on the Mount Mason, Mount Ida and Mount Hope projects, despite the high iron ore grades at over 60% at the former. 

Why have Sinosteel failed to go ahead with the joint venture and how clear is the statement that new discussions will benefit JMS more??


In Mr Alan Broome's ( Chairman ) video broadcast the Sinosteel ageement was all but signed:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/JMS/964/12323/wmp


----------



## ALFguy

noirua said:
			
		

> Others have followed this stock longer than I and at first glance there appears to be small question marks on the Mount Mason, Mount Ida and Mount Hope projects, despite the high iron ore grades at over 60% at the former.
> 
> Why have Sinosteel failed to go ahead with the joint venture and how clear is the statement that new discussions will benefit JMS more??
> 
> 
> In Mr Alan Broome's ( Chairman ) video broadcast the Sinosteel ageement was all but signed:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/JMS/964/12323/wmp




Agreed, some question marks.
Mainly in relation to the new JV potential that they have yet to disclose. I thought if there were any parties in discussion that this would have been announced to the market by now.

However, in regards to Sinosteel, they simply had an MOU for 1 month (I think) and Broome never indicated it was cut and dry for a JV. I don't recall the announcement, but I think it indicated that SS weren't going ahead and that JMS were in dicussions with another interested party....and thats the last we've heard about it.

Do take your point though....not enough information.


----------



## spottygoose

Jupiter Mines Iron Ore Strategy Forges Ahead
Jupiter Mines Limited (“Jupiter”) wishes to advise that the Memorandum of Understanding
(“MOU”) between Sinosteel Australia Pty Ltd (“Sinosteel”) and Jupiter dated April 28th 2006
will not proceed to the next phase of a joint venture agreement, following expiry of
Sinosteel’s 30 day exclusive negotiating right under the MOU on 1 July 2006.

• Jupiter is pleased to advise it has now commenced negotiations with another
party to develop a joint venture agreement for the Mt Mason, Mt Ida and Mt Hope iron
ore regional projects in Western Australia. The terms and conditions of the new Joint
Venture are likely to produce a significantly better outcome for Jupiter compared with
those contemplated within the Sinosteel discussions and MOU.


----------



## spottygoose

Probably should have mentioned that is the comment re the MOU you guys were referring to. I can't remember where it originated and strangely couldn't find it as an announcement or in the news section of their website?? This was a copy of it I had emailed to a a fellow holder at the time.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

noirua said:
			
		

> Why have Sinosteel failed to go ahead with the joint venture and how clear is the statement that new discussions will benefit JMS more??




Ever done business with the Chinese?

If so you'll be familiar with the term, 'they always want to have the cake and eat it too'

That sums em up to a tee,

From what I gathered, Sino wanted way more than a 51% stake in the project, JMS would not give more than 60% away, so they told Sino to bugger off, simple as that.

No I wish they had signed deal regardless of how much of a stake they had to give up as ST stock rice would have shot up and we'd all have made a killing, but then the directors seem to be doing whats best for the long term.

As I understand it they want a JV partner to take a 51% stake and fully fund the project = no Cap Ex required by JMS, then JMS 49% cost share gets paid back out of profits, excellent long term strategy.

Anyway for all this discussion the companies mkt cap is around $10m - $15m so compared to some of the other half arsed comapnies out there with mkt caps of $30m - $50m its unbelievably good


----------



## noirua

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Ever done business with the Chinese?
> 
> If so you'll be familiar with the term, 'they always want to have the cake and eat it too'
> 
> That sums em up to a tee,
> 
> From what I gathered, Sino wanted way more than a 51% stake in the project, JMS would not give more than 60% away, so they told Sino to bugger off, simple as that.
> 
> No I wish they had signed deal regardless of how much of a stake they had to give up as ST stock rice would have shot up and we'd all have made a killing, but then the directors seem to be doing whats best for the long term.




As you may have guessed, I've no idea about trading with the Chinese and probably know a great deal more about rice. 

However, some companies, when they see a problem ahead in funding a project and a company like SinoSteel may not give them the deal they want; They enter into an alternative arrangement, giving the other party the option of taking the same deal off the table. FLX made a successfull deal on it's Ashton Coal Mine and sold 20% for $33 million. 

Maybe JMS are doing deals behind the scenes and dare not allow leaks. Perhaps SinoSteel are not off the scene to the extent we may think.


----------



## Beethoven

noirua said:
			
		

> As you may have guessed, I've no idea about trading with the Chinese and probably know a great deal more about rice.
> 
> However, some companies, when they see a problem ahead in funding a project and a company like SinoSteel may not give them the deal they want; They enter into an alternative arrangement, giving the other party the option of taking the same deal off the table. FLX made a successfull deal on it's Ashton Coal Mine and sold 20% for $33 million.
> 
> Maybe JMS are doing deals behind the scenes and dare not allow leaks. Perhaps SinoSteel are not off the scene to the extent we may think.




Maybe... but if they have already got a partner or have negotiated with another party.  Wouldn't they have released some news about it already??.  They did say however that they are commencing negotiations with another party yet no news has came out after the JV with sino was turned  down.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

If you was on the Chinese board with the negotiating team of Sino,and looking at this minnow company and it has'nt exactly gone the way you hope it would, would you go back cap in hand and try to work out a solution? My answer would be emphatic " I doubt it".
Lets not forget if this company was wealthy in its deposits, one would have thought the heavyweights would have waded in by now,alas this is not the case. I suggest patience.
Mind you if you have borrowed to buy into this company and your postings on this board are linked as to what's happening with JMS then the pressure is on you and not with the JV. Enough waffle ,but lets get things into perspective.


----------



## spottygoose

spottygoose said:
			
		

> Probably should have mentioned that is the comment re the MOU you guys were referring to. I can't remember where it originated and strangely couldn't find it as an announcement or in the news section of their website?? This was a copy of it I had emailed to a a fellow holder at the time.




Just to confirm it was an ASX ann. 4/7/06


----------



## saltyjones

if a j/v is still on the table maybe the big brother co. is waiting on more drilling results.  if this is the case a j/v may not materialise for months.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Just to update, the Nickel Survey they were doing should be done in the next few weeks or so,

Be interesting to see what it turns up, the area they have licences over is very prospective (see maps) surrounded my MCR's operating Mines

If somethings there, expect the price + vol to start increasing prior to ann (insiders)


----------



## hypnotic

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Just to update, the Nickel Survey they were doing should be done in the next few weeks or so,
> 
> Be interesting to see what it turns up, the area they have licences over is very prospective (see maps) surrounded my MCR's operating Mines
> 
> If somethings there, expect the price + vol to start increasing prior to ann (insiders)




Thanks YT for the information, will be keeping a very close look at JMS these coming weeks.    

Hypnotic


----------



## noirua

Down to 13 cents today... still watching and waiting at this important position on the chart.


----------



## Beethoven

JMS hasnt release any sensitive news for a while and thats probably why the share price is decreasing slightly.  Now all we are waiting for is news on the nickel survey.  I think it will take a while for a JV to take place with this company now and has become a long term investment.  At least it gets rid of the day traders out of the stock.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Beethoven said:
			
		

> JMS hasnt release any sensitive news for a while and thats probably why the share price is decreasing slightly.  Now all we are waiting for is news on the nickel survey.  I think it will take a while for a JV to take place with this company now and has become a long term investment.  At least it gets rid of the day traders out of the stock.




Well its interesting to see most resources stocks are lit up green and JMS is still consulting the pit crew. Not knocking the share but trying to see where the chequered flag is. :1zhelp:


----------



## Beethoven

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> Well its interesting to see most resources stocks are lit up green and JMS is still consulting the pit crew. Not knocking the share but trying to see where the chequered flag is. :1zhelp:




Hmm most of the speculative stocks that are on my watchlist for uranium and nickel are mostly down.  So to see this go down with them didnt really phase me.  Nickel prices are going up and there is a low supply of nickel.  What i find strange is that most of the nickel speccy stocks are not performing as well as they should.


----------



## Beethoven

well i think i might of found a company that might have roughly the same potential than jms  .  It is estimating almost roughly the same grades of iron as jms at 62% with 19mt and 100mt at 60%+ iron.  The are estimating slightly lower grades than jms but they are estimating more tonnage.  They also have tennemants next to bhp.  UKD anyone have any thoughts???  YT??


----------



## Beethoven

Hi YT i was wondering what your opinion on JMS is atm because imho i think they are screwing the investors around with the agm.  The directors are issuing themselves options and some of the directors of JMS are directors of other companies and they are issuing shares to that company.  I hate this company and management are a bunch of FU*K WITS. Well i'm out because management don't care about the investors.  Good luck to those who hold.


----------



## Kipp

Hmmm... dipped to 12c briefly... I was 6 month support at 13 hold true.
Vol still low... so maybe no cause for concern just yet.  But Its a bad sign when the market is bullish (esp commodities) and JMS isn't going anywhere but down.


----------



## Sean K

Kipp said:
			
		

> Hmmm... dipped to 12c briefly... I was 6 month support at 13 hold true.
> Vol still low... so maybe no cause for concern just yet.  But Its a bad sign when the market is bullish (esp commodities) and JMS isn't going anywhere but down.




Yeah Kipp, $0.13 looked to be important support.....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Great projects, very promissing, but as I have said early poor management,
I think they ****ed up when they refused to sign a JV with Sino and then started doing 'placements' to the Wilson HTM bunch, finally though they did a placement with Pato's

I'm still in, projects are amazing,

Most of the share issues to companies are payment for projects, 'Beasley River', 'Mt Mason', 'Mt Ida', 'Mt Hope' etc etc 

As for the Director Options, so long as exercise price is 20c I'm not fussed

All that said, my intial point great projects and tiny market cap so I'm still in


----------



## moses

this stock has simply gone to sleep


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

moses said:
			
		

> this stock has simply gone to sleep




You mean a "COMA"


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

If there Nickel survey results are positive and if stock rallies maybe look to sell into it?

I know that those are 2 big if's, but given that MCR's operations are so clsoe and JMS has already hade a very nice nickel intersection, the survey is bound to throw up some sort of spec type target, this combined with soaring Nickel prices, lots of spec day traders waiting for the next CDU/CQT/PMH/MOX to ride up supported by very strong and bullish mkt sentiment currently,

So given that we se this stock run on good news, only to fall back and as you guys rightly say go into a 'coma' if I had a decent amount of money I'd look to taking some off the table on the next rally,


----------



## spottygoose

YT maybe one of your ifs will come true. There has been some definate movement at the station in the last 2 days that we haven't seen for ages. Are there any holders left here or have you all died of boredom...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

spottygoose said:
			
		

> YT maybe one of your ifs will come true. There has been some definate movement at the station in the last 2 days that we haven't seen for ages. Are there any holders left here or have you all died of boredom...





zzzzzzzz wake up!


----------



## Ants

still ere


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Mt IDA grounds granted zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, oiy! I said Mt IDA grounds are granted zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, you lazy #$%#@%!


----------



## dubiousinfo

:sleeping: 

you mean you woke me up just for that

 :goodnight


----------



## spottygoose

sssssssssshhhh, sorry everyone - back to sleep - nothing to see here.


----------



## hypnotic

Just thought i would revive this link,

I must agree with Moses that "this stock has simply gone to sleep". Been spiralling down to 0.125 with no real signs of life.

Still trading on low volume.   

Anyone have any thoughts regarding the lastest annoucements?

26 Oct 2006 11:58 !  Beasley River Iron Ore Project  1   
20 Oct 2006 12:31 !  Mt Ida - Exploration Licence Granted for Tenement 29/560  

Hypnotic,


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

I question the validity of the directors ,perhaps they should read their Directors and Officers Liability .The days trading of today is stellar by starlight proportions ,and the share price is anchored below the plimsole line. What !despair? no this share is a nightmare.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Call the wankers and abuse them I reckon!

They had f'ing Sino Steel on their door step and thought nope its not in the companies best interests to do this deal,

Well here's what you get wankers! Nothing, another very promising company held down by ****ty management!

Why don't we see if together we all hold about 5% of JMS, call a meeting to oust management? I'm up for it, I reckon a monkey could do a better job with this company, 

Oh and where the fcuk is that Nickel Survey?


----------



## Beethoven

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Call the wankers and abuse them I reckon!
> 
> They had f'ing Sino Steel on their door step and thought nope its not in the companies best interests to do this deal,
> 
> Well here's what you get wankers! Nothing, another very promising company held down by ****ty management!
> 
> Why don't we see if together we all hold about 5% of JMS, call a meeting to oust management? I'm up for it, I reckon a monkey could do a better job with this company,
> 
> Oh and where the fcuk is that Nickel Survey?




lol YT, as soon as these guys rejected sino steel and did the placements i absolutely had it with this company and sold all my share.  What had me beat was that they were diluting the capital even more when they were buying themselves oppies.  lol so yeh bottom line i hated management and i will never touch this company ever again unless management shapes up.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Beethoven said:
			
		

> lol YT, as soon as these guys rejected sino steel and did the placements i absolutely had it with this company and sold all my share.  What had me beat was that they were diluting the capital even more when they were buying themselves oppies.  lol so yeh bottom line i hated management and i will never touch this company ever again unless management shapes up.




I wouldn't call them tossers just yet, but I must admit when companies open up and are listed especially in the resources sector I get the feeling that they have all this money and what shall they do with it next? aaaah I know plough it into drilling and more drilling .....then  get more shares issued to drill a few more. I just wish I was more positive about these fledgling companies,the goods are in the ground but are they shallow? How to get the ore out physically? Sorry if I sound negative about this share but it does drive my patience to extremes. Sometimes you have to roll your sleeves and work,and not talk.......geee what am I saying I'm late for work........................


----------



## ALFguy

Was thinking to jump in around 12c but just look at the buy depth - there isn't any!   

I'd be pretty worried holding this now, but could all turn around quickly with some good news. Appears many have lost confidence.

You might be right YT...a good old 'pitchfork' march to their offices should do the trick.


----------



## hypnotic

Looking very very bad here, there are not many buyers left here, if the last of the 65k at 12cents goes this stock is going to hit rock bottom.....

YT how many shares do we need to get to 5%,

They seriously got some explaining to do....   

Hypnotic,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Was thinking to jump in around 12c but just look at the buy depth - there isn't any!
> 
> I'd be pretty worried holding this now, but could all turn around quickly with some good news. Appears many have lost confidence.
> 
> You might be right YT...a good old 'pitchfork' march to their offices should do the trick.




Pitchforks it is!

I think 5m shares is 5% for this company, if you guys were serious about calling an EGM (Which I wasn't) you could contact the share registry and ask for a list of details for all JMS holders, then mail them regarding your proposals.

Much easier and more effective, start calling the company to ask them what the hell they are doing! Oh a pitchfork through the window might work


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Is someone waking up to the fact the mkt is roaring?


----------



## dingos

whats going on here, hmm


----------



## redandgreen

Today's ann suggest that the JV is still on the table.
news soon we hope.......


----------



## noirua

redandgreen said:
			
		

> Today's ann suggest that the JV is still on the table.
> news soon we hope.......




It does now look worthwhile considering these shares, providing, like me, you are in a gambling mood this morning.


----------



## redandgreen

an undervalued gamble methinks


----------



## Beethoven

redandgreen said:
			
		

> Today's ann suggest that the JV is still on the table.
> news soon we hope.......




I'm still not convinced atm about the JV.  They said that 3 months ago and look at what the price was yesterday with no news of JV.  I still think these guys have great projects and am rethinking to enter back into JMS but management has to shape up.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Seismic shift going on with this share .....there are 14 buyers ....what's going on ?.
Anyway beats 5 the other day!


----------



## bowser

All those still holding JMS deserve a gold star for patience.


----------



## redandgreen

Beethoven said:
			
		

> I'm still not convinced atm about the JV.  They said that 3 months ago and look at what the price was yesterday with no news of JV.  I still think these guys have great projects and am rethinking to enter back into JMS but management has to shape up.



Agree with you about  the managment, but the stock at current price, imho,  is seriously undervalued.


----------



## Rafa

bowser said:
			
		

> All those still holding JMS deserve a gold star for patience.




Thank you...     
But I will probably be selling into the next rally...


----------



## Market Cap

Large orders at 0.135c. Only a small sell parcel left at 0.14c.
Go JMS! pretty please...


----------



## redandgreen

the AGM this month should be interesting...insh'allah


----------



## hypnotic

Interesting price movement and decent volume for JMS today with no news.

Could this be the insiders that Y_T was speculating???

Let's wait for some good news, i am still holding for this one.


Hypnotic


----------



## moses

wakey wakey!


----------



## constable

bowser said:
			
		

> All those still holding JMS deserve a gold star for patience.



you should try holding atv after 18 months. Next week im on a boat to nova scotia with my own shovel. Im sure i can get the gold out quicker than they can


----------



## Out Too Soon

I've been in for 2 weeks, do I get a gold star?? : Or maybe a gold star for bravery.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> I've been in for 2 weeks, do I get a gold star?? : Or maybe a gold star for bravery.




No gold star here....But there is a good chance you might get the 'Iron cross' and if you spend some money on a makita drill with a chuck and a 10m electical lead,you too can start prospecting. :silly:


----------



## moses

Quite clearly I jinxed this stock by tipping in October's competition; first day of November and its away!   

Now watch this month's stuff up of PNN...

I'm not superstitious of course.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

moses said:
			
		

> Quite clearly I jinxed this stock by tipping in October's competition; first day of November and its away!
> 
> Now watch this month's stuff up of PNN...
> 
> I'm not superstitious of course.




Hmmmm JMS up PNN down,

So what are you going to pick next month Moses? I'll short it   


Volumes need to get back into the millions!


----------



## moses

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hmmmm JMS up PNN down,
> 
> So what are you going to pick next month Moses? I'll short it




Why not? 

Oops! JMS has gone back to sleep again :sleeping: .


----------



## redandgreen

moses said:
			
		

> Why not?
> 
> Oops! JMS has gone back to sleep again :sleeping: .




Hoping the AGM will sound the wake-up call.  

What a joke! ........not


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

redandgreen said:
			
		

> Hoping the AGM will sound the wake-up call.
> 
> What a joke! ........not




I hear Iron Maiden are playing at the AGM ,you know just to keep the punters guessing!....or should I say keeping the gentlemen honest.


----------



## moses

hullo hullo, JMS is waking up again...


----------



## spottygoose

Announcement - Update on Widgiemooltha Nickel Project

Survey recommenced "targeting massive nickel sulphides along the basal contacts and anomolies will be followed up by diamond drilling"

"Jupiter is also continuing discussions with potential JV partners to fast track discovery"

blah blah

At least it seems to have come awake of late. Decent volume today.


----------



## dingos

yeah but still piss poor on the buying side, id hate to be trying to take a profit on these,


----------



## redandgreen

dingos said:
			
		

> yeah but still piss poor on the buying side, id hate to be trying to take a profit on these,



AGM tomorrow, let's hope for something a bit more concrete regarding the JV and drilling progress.


----------



## spottygoose

Anyone had time to look at the AGM presentation?


----------



## hypnotic

spottygoose said:
			
		

> Anyone had time to look at the AGM presentation?




I had a quick glimpse at the presentation, i am no expert in mining and reading these reports, but it sounds pretty good with a few good projects up their sleeves... i just dont understand why there isn't any interest in this company? 

Can the management make that much difference????? it must!!!   

Hypnotic


----------



## spottygoose

I am no expert either and my glimpse told me the same thing. It looked pretty good to me. I actually had a buy in at .13c but cancelled just before getting picked up. It actually closed a bit stronger so perhaps tomorrow when people have had a chance to have a look we might see some interest.


----------



## saltyjones

it is like being on the slow boat to china with this crowd. excellent gold resource & they dont bother to continue drilling. excellent nickel results & no follow-up campaign. drilling for iron-ore & no results for months. and what about some news on a j/v. great prospects & no action. mind you i'm back in buying when they roll up their sleeves & start working their tenements......


----------



## noirua

Widgiemooltha Nickel Project...Discussions with potential partners...survey re-commencing:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061113/pdf/3zjznx3kycg4g.pdf


----------



## spottygoose

saltyjones said:
			
		

> it is like being on the slow boat to china with this crowd. excellent gold resource & they dont bother to continue drilling. excellent nickel results & no follow-up campaign. drilling for iron-ore & no results for months. and what about some news on a j/v. great prospects & no action. mind you i'm back in buying when they roll up their sleeves & start working their tenements......




What I have heard is that the problem with the gold drilling was a lack of machinery. They have been actively pursuing such at auctions all over OZ.


----------



## Beethoven

hypnotic said:
			
		

> I had a quick glimpse at the presentation, i am no expert in mining and reading these reports, but it sounds pretty good with a few good projects up their sleeves... i just dont understand why there isn't any interest in this company?
> 
> Can the management make that much difference????? it must!!!
> 
> Hypnotic




Sadly hynotic it does.  You think with all their excellent projects and assets that the share price for this company would be around 20 cents.  They have excellent grades of iron and they have gold, and a nickel project about to release its nickel survey.  It's cases like delays (nickel survey) and prolonging news about a JV that has turned people away from it and therefore there is barely any interest in this specy.


----------



## Out Too Soon

Is Professor Farnsworth of Planet Express also the director of this co.???   
Sorry, been watching Futurama.


----------



## dubiousinfo

If there was an award for the greatest waste of potential, the management of JMS would have get it.


----------



## spottygoose

Buyers are building...


----------



## redandgreen

at long last.....let's hope it's sustainable.


----------



## spottygoose

There has to be something in this. Announcement coming perhaps something re JV. I noticed in the last update they mentioned talking to prospective jV partners (plural) as previously it had always been singular. I took this to be negative and assumed talks had fallen through again like with Sino. Remember we were told that the Sino deal fell through because it didn't suit JMS. The delay in signing another made me think perhaps they weren't holding all the cards but hopefully I am about to be proved wrong and they were sorting through various options for a JV.


----------



## hypnotic

spottygoose said:
			
		

> There has to be something in this. Announcement coming perhaps something re JV. I noticed in the last update they mentioned talking to prospective jV partners (plural) as previously it had always been singular. I took this to be negative and assumed talks had fallen through again like with Sino. Remember we were told that the Sino deal fell through because it didn't suit JMS. The delay in signing another made me think perhaps they weren't holding all the cards but hopefully I am about to be proved wrong and they were sorting through various options for a JV.




Very unusal buying volume for JMS, it really could be annoucement coming up soon, the selling side is easing off now, pushing up to 16cents.... looks great. I would love to see a good JV annoucement pop up in the afternoon, if it does it should send this to a buying frenzy.

by the way YT, have you any news from JMS?

Hypnotic


----------



## spottygoose

pre-open!! Announcement coming.............. hold your breath!


----------



## ctp6360

Does the fact that there is increased trading volume before an announcement like this hint of insider trading? In other words, if some people have privileged information (i.e. announcement/merger coming) and they trade based on this information, isn't that illegal?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Does the fact that there is increased trading volume before an announcement like this hint of insider trading? In other words, if some people have privileged information (i.e. announcement/merger coming) and they trade based on this information, isn't that illegal?




Rumours ! just rumours................nothing illegal till you get "COURT"


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Does the fact that there is increased trading volume before an announcement like this hint of insider trading? In other words, if some people have privileged information (i.e. announcement/merger coming) and they trade based on this information, isn't that illegal?





Hey CTP,

where you been stranger? Haven't seen or heard from you in ages, hope you've been keeping well.


Re JMS, guys if you look back at my thread starter on this back in Feb (see below) you'll see the 2 main reasons I bought were 
1. Nickel Interests at Widgiemooltha
2. Iron Ore at Beasley River

The other Iron ore projects + Gold projects were really Icing on the cake and still are as far as I'm concerned, given that JMS is surveying Widgiemooltha and will soon be drill testing Beasley River we're really moving into JMS spec period, its all or nothing from here, I think there's a fair chance that both projects will return favourable results





			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Ok people this is not for the faint hearted or risk averse this one is for those people who want a chance at riding a 5x increase stock,
> 
> Very simple run down
> Code: JMS
> Name:Jupiter Mines
> Resource: Iron Ore & Nickel Explorer
> 
> Shares: 60m + 20m 31/1/07 20cent options
> 
> Very simple why I bought some in this spec sompany it has two very attractive land holdings.
> 
> 
> 1. Is called Beasley River, which has returned good grades of Iron Ore and is surrounded by AusQuest (AQD) and Rio Tinto (RIO) tennements, for those of you who don't know see what happened to AQD when RIO farmed into its area, I'm hoping for a repeat here as the JMS tennements are showing close similarities to AQD's
> 
> 2. Widgiemooltha, which has returned some excellent grades of Nickel, but more importantly is completely surrounded by Mincors (MCR) nickel deposits 'Redross' and 'Mariners' MCR has openly stated that it needs to establish new reserves, well where better to look than in a pocket of land thats showing very good similarities to 2 of your huge deposits
> 
> Point is although JMS is a tiny micro cap company with little cash left $1m, all that is required for a huge price increase is for either RIO to farm into its Iron Tennements, or MCR to farm into to its Nickel tennements, I think there is a very good chance this will happen given that these Companies have very succesful operations surrounding them.
> 
> 
> 
> For the reasons above I bought, it is a spec stock, so do your own research, happy investing


----------



## noirua

Beasley River Iron Ore Project:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061120/pdf/3znn5zv2znlsw.pdf


----------



## toc_bat

Yt

I must admit i am new to this one and have only been reading this thread for the past few days,

So what happened to the possible JV with RIO at beasly river? Fall through? Lack of significant ore deposit?

cya


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

TB,

There never was a JV with RIO, read the posts and asx anns carefully, 

I said that a JV with Rio over Beasley is the company maker, they have only now finalised everything to get RC drilling going for Beasley, Rio won't farm in until they see some results first,

The Sino JV was for their other projects known as the 'Central Yilgarn Iron Ore Projects' 

And before you ask there was no JV with MCR over Widgiemooltha, I was speculating that if JMS find something there MCR will be knocking on their door to farm-in to secure extra ore for their mines to boost mine life


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

JUPITER MINES LIMITED
ABN 51 105 991 740
Suite 1405, Level 14, 33 Bligh Street, SYDNEY NSW 2000 Tel: 02 9235 2755 Fax: 02 9235 2955
Jupiter asx JMS Nov 21 06
21st November 2006
The Manager
Company Announcements Office
Australian Stock Exchange Limited
Level 4, 20 Bridge Street
SYDNEY NSW 2000
Via ASX Online
Dear Sir,
RE: Market Update –Iron Ore
Enclosed for immediate release to the market is a notification that the company is expected to commence
confidential discussions this week in China with a leading Chinese Steel manufacturer in respect to its
potential Iron Ore output.
An update to the market will be made by the end of the week.
For and on behalf of the directors of Jupiter Mines Limited
Robert Benussi
Company Secretary


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

And to think I just bought another 250k opies @ 0.015c!!!!!


----------



## hypnotic

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> JUPITER MINES LIMITED
> ABN 51 105 991 740
> Suite 1405, Level 14, 33 Bligh Street, SYDNEY NSW 2000 Tel: 02 9235 2755 Fax: 02 9235 2955
> Jupiter asx JMS Nov 21 06
> 21st November 2006
> The Manager
> Company Announcements Office
> Australian Stock Exchange Limited
> Level 4, 20 Bridge Street
> SYDNEY NSW 2000
> Via ASX Online
> Dear Sir,
> RE: Market Update –Iron Ore
> Enclosed for immediate release to the market is a notification that the company is expected to commence
> confidential discussions this week in China with a leading Chinese Steel manufacturer in respect to its
> potential Iron Ore output.
> An update to the market will be made by the end of the week.
> For and on behalf of the directors of Jupiter Mines Limited
> Robert Benussi
> Company Secretary




Good news! Seems like JMS is going back to Sino then i guess, unless perhaps there is talk with another playing in China?? Hopefully on better terms. But i doubt it... Lets see how this all pans out...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

It will certainly be interesting to see who they are talking to this time, I doubt its Sino, at least I hope not cause the Chinese hold grudges bad for Deals that fall through, think FMG and Chinese Firms re funding deal


Anyway its surpirsing how JMS can lie dormant for a few months and then all of a sudden have so mcuh going on

1. Nickel Survey

2. Drilling @ Beasley River (surrounded by majors the likes of Hamersley and RIO)

3. Now back in JV discussions over Central Yilgarn Iron Ore



Technical chart points to watch

Support 13c (Very strong)

Support 15c (Just got through needs to hold)

Resistance 19c (Very Strong needs to break and hold for at least 1 week to confirm)

Resistance 21c Blue Sky!


----------



## redandgreen

the makings of an unlikely champion   

GO Jupiter!!!!


----------



## hypnotic

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> It will certainly be interesting to see who they are talking to this time, I doubt its Sino, at least I hope not cause the Chinese hold grudges bad for Deals that fall through, think FMG and Chinese Firms re funding deal
> 
> 
> Anyway its surpirsing how JMS can lie dormant for a few months and then all of a sudden have so mcuh going on
> 
> 1. Nickel Survey
> 
> 2. Drilling @ Beasley River (surrounded by majors the likes of Hamersley and RIO)
> 
> 3. Now back in JV discussions over Central Yilgarn Iron Ore
> 
> 
> 
> Technical chart points to watch
> 
> Support 13c (Very strong)
> 
> Support 15c (Just got through needs to hold)
> 
> Resistance 19c (Very Strong needs to break and hold for at least 1 week to confirm)
> 
> Resistance 21c Blue Sky!




Yeah i agree i doubt it's Sino, and if it is Sino then the terms would be worst for JMS in order for the chinese to consider it again. Which could be the case as the JMS sp have suffered a lot over the last few months and they may not have any better alternative to turn to. (Maybe JMS management was too optimistic in their initial discussion with the chinese and now can't find a better deal)   

In terms of the annoucement there willl be a follow up in the end of the week, this makes JMS quite attractive now to buy in. I just hope the deal will live up to expectation otherwise it's going to fall back to 12 - 13 cents level.

On the bright side, the management must have woken up to do something again. Maybe they would like a merrier Christmas  : . 

Gone through 15 cents, good support showing through 16 and 15.5 cents, attempting to hack through 16.5 cents. Hope it will close strong!!!

Hypnotic


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Come on boys lets not wet our nappies just yet ,after Chinese meal and back-handers and even then some cigarettes to be smoked,spits on the carpet will the talks really begin.  
Anybody sell me some nappysan...I think I need to be excused!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> And to think I just bought another 250k opies @ 0.015c!!!!!




I decided to have alook at the options also ..............
Here is the screen @ 15.03 hrs re JMSO

21-11-2006 01:35 PM $0.020 171000 $3,420.000   
21-11-2006 01:21 PM $0.020 29000 $580.000   
21-11-2006 01:06 PM $0.018 200000 $3,600.000   
21-11-2006 11:53 AM $0.015 31780 $476.700   
20-11-2006 03:04 PM $0.015 50000 $750.000   
20-11-2006 12:54 PM $0.015 148205 $2,223.075   
20-11-2006 12:54 PM $0.015 20015 $300.225   
20-11-2006 11:17 AM $0.015 40000 $600.000 Crossed 
15-11-2006 11:15 AM $0.006 10500 $63.000   
07-11-2006 02:46 PM $0.022 4500 $99.000 

Interesting !!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> I decided to have alook at the options also ..............
> Here is the screen @ 15.03 hrs re JMSO
> 
> 21-11-2006 01:35 PM $0.020 171000 $3,420.000
> 21-11-2006 01:21 PM $0.020 29000 $580.000
> 21-11-2006 01:06 PM $0.018 200000 $3,600.000
> 21-11-2006 11:53 AM $0.015 31780 $476.700
> 20-11-2006 03:04 PM $0.015 50000 $750.000
> 20-11-2006 12:54 PM $0.015 148205 $2,223.075
> 20-11-2006 12:54 PM $0.015 20015 $300.225
> 20-11-2006 11:17 AM $0.015 40000 $600.000 Crossed
> 15-11-2006 11:15 AM $0.006 10500 $63.000
> 07-11-2006 02:46 PM $0.022 4500 $99.000
> 
> Interesting !!!




lol you checking to make sure I wasn't telling porkie pies   

What I find very amusing is that when that trade went through at 0.006 I got an sms alert so I tried to buy at 0.007, then some bought a few at 0.015 yesterday, so I thought hmmm do I wanna bump my order up 100% ? ? ? hmmmm maybe I should wait, ahh bugger it just do it! So I did and some generous sole filled my order this morning,

Glad I didn't wait


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> lol you checking to make sure I wasn't telling porkie pies
> 
> What I find very amusing is that when that trade went through at 0.006 I got an sms alert so I tried to buy at 0.007, then some bought a few at 0.015 yesterday, so I thought hmmm do I wanna bump my order up 100% ? ? ? hmmmm maybe I should wait, ahh bugger it just do it! So I did and some generous sole filled my order this morning,
> 
> Glad I didn't wait




As you know I don't trade options as yet (but tempted) I could'nt give a damn about the porkie pies or whatever ,beleive me....I was trying to reason out if the options had any significance to when the shares shuddered after the announcement. I think i need some kind soul to hold my hand and guide me through this option labrynth.....as I said it's interesting!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

lol I was just joking re Pork pies lol lol

Anyway options are easy as piss,


Next time me and Sean meet up you should come join us and we can chew the fat ( sorry couldn't resist  : ) on options


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> lol I was just joking re Pork pies lol lol
> 
> Anyway options are easy as piss,
> 
> 
> Next time me and Sean meet up you should come join us and we can chew the fat ( sorry couldn't resist  : ) on options




Mum said I've got to be in before "Home & Away" I hope its not a full  megaphone lecture from the pulpit! haaaaaaaaa Yes sounds good to me just ping me a time and date via private mail and I'll thrash the car down to Brownswick....... I answer by the name of :axt: Choppha


----------



## hypnotic

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> As you know I don't trade options as yet (but tempted) I could'nt give a damn about the porkie pies or whatever ,beleive me....I was trying to reason out if the options had any significance to when the shares shuddered after the announcement. I think i need some kind soul to hold my hand and guide me through this option labrynth.....as I said it's interesting!




This reply should probably be in the beginners section but i too would like to know how these options are traded and how do they work. Would be great if someone can give us a brief run down of how it works.

Hypnotic


----------



## noirua

Hopefully the news on JMS's iron ore options will sit better with investors the more they think about it. I'm happy to sit and ponder as others, hopefully, pick up stock.

On traded options: If you are willing to accept every penny you have invested is lost, and be content about that loss, and happy to invest again and lose again, and then not grumble about your losses, and learn and start back at the beginning, and hopefully recover these losses or lose and start again: Then options are for you my friend.

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/warrants/news/wco_rules.htm

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/options/index.htm


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

noirua said:
			
		

> On traded options: If you are willing to accept every penny you have invested is lost, and be content about that loss, and happy to invest again and lose again, and then not grumble about your losses, and learn and start back at the beginning, and hopefully recover these losses or lose and start again: Then options are for you my friend.




Do I detect Rudyard Kipling subtly veneered in that post?


Re opies: For example I picked up another 250k @0.015 cost = $3750 + brokerage say $4k all up, so my total exposure on that trade is $4k ie max downside, however upside is unlimited, if JMS sign some huge deal stock rockets to 30c, (since opies are 20c) they get to 10c my $4k posistion is now worth $25k 

But back to JMS, good to see it now has support at 15c remember

*Technical chart points to watch*

*Support 13c * (Very strong)

*Support 15c * (Just got through but looks like its confirmed)

*Resistance 19c * (Very Strong needs to break and hold for at least 1 week to confirm)

*Resistance 21c * Blue Sky!


----------



## hypnotic

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Do I detect Rudyard Kipling subtly veneered in that post?
> 
> 
> Re opies: For example I picked up another 250k @0.015 cost = $3750 + brokerage say $4k all up, so my total exposure on that trade is $4k ie max downside, however upside is unlimited, if JMS sign some huge deal stock rockets to 30c, (since opies are 20c) they get to 10c my $4k posistion is now worth $25k
> 
> But back to JMS, good to see it now has support at 15c remember
> 
> *Technical chart points to watch*
> 
> *Support 13c * (Very strong)
> 
> *Support 15c * (Just got through but looks like its confirmed)
> 
> *Resistance 19c * (Very Strong needs to break and hold for at least 1 week to confirm)
> 
> *Resistance 21c * Blue Sky!




Thanks YT, i understand how the options work now. Basically they are like a contract for you to have the "Option" to exercise it later in the future when it reaches its exercisable price. 

When you buy the options do they tell you what the price they can exercise it in? or is it assumed?

Does this mean that there should be a huge resistance later at 20cents+ for JMS when option holders can start exercising its options and make some good money?

What usually happens when a share hits a price where people can exercise its options? 

Back to JMS looks like it will be hard to break through 19cents without a decent piece of news. Hopefully tomorrow or Friday the deals comes through.



Hypnotic


----------



## dj_420

it would depend on what people paid for the options.

say you paid 2 cents for options with strike price of 20 cents. the shareprice therefore has to get to 22 cents before it is in the money. therefore to exercise your options under 22 cents you lose money.

and as the sp gets closer to the strike price the option price will increase. so its not necessarily the fact that as soon as sp hits 20 cents then everyone will convert their options.

and then it also depends on expiry date, people would want to wait as long as possible before conversion if stock is in an uptrend and have only just entered in the money.

ive only really started learning about options but that is a couple of very general points i have picked up.


----------



## nizar

dj_420 said:
			
		

> it would depend on what people paid for the options.
> 
> say you paid 2 cents for options with strike price of 20 cents. the shareprice therefore has to get to 22 cents before it is in the money. therefore to exercise your options under 22 cents you lose money.
> 
> and as the sp gets closer to the strike price the option price will increase. so its not necessarily the fact that as soon as sp hits 20 cents then everyone will convert their options.
> 
> and then it also depends on expiry date, people would want to wait as long as possible before conversion if stock is in an uptrend and have only just entered in the money.
> 
> ive only really started learning about options but that is a couple of very general points i have picked up.




The spread on these oppies is almost criminal!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I think there is ann about to come out,

Its showing as open pre open on PT, then again PT could be broken


----------



## spottygoose

I'm seeing it too.....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Anamoly Identified at Widgie!


----------



## hypnotic

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Anamoly Identified at Widgie!




RE: NEW TEM ANOMALLY IDENTIFIED AT WIDGIEMOOLTHA
Jupiter Mines has delineated a discrete bed rock conductor on its Widgiemooltha Project south of
Kalgoorlie. The project area covers 215 square km of prospective ground for Nickel. The project sits
between the structurally significant Widgiemooltha Dome and Pioneer Dome and approximately five
kilometers to the south of the Redross Ni Mine. The anomaly sits on the Basal ultra mafic contact.
The TEM SQUID survey over the project is still being completed and scheduled to finish before
Christmas. Preliminary work indicates the anomaly is under shallow cover and worthy of further
work. An EM survey and drilling program is planned for all delineated anomalies in the next phase
of exploration once the TEM survey is completed.

Here it is!!

They really want their christmas bonus don't they...

Everything happening at once....


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Hypnotic FANTASTIC cut and paste just sold Caltex decided to see what's happening to JMS geee suspended! or trading halt ? But thanx for the positive news .......Champagne tonite, and come midnight back of the diesel fuel!


----------



## noirua

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Do I detect Rudyard Kipling subtly veneered in that post?




Many a Prime minister has Rudyard Kipling's " IF " inplanted in their minds, and now on  ASF:  http://www.kipling.org.uk/poems_if.htm

JMS are looking good, bought the shares and not the options, good, but not as good as it could have been.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

noirua said:
			
		

> Many a Prime minister has Rudyard Kipling's " IF " inplanted in their minds, and now on  ASF:  http://www.kipling.org.uk/poems_if.htm
> 
> JMS are looking good, bought the shares and not the options, good, but not as good as it could have been.




I almost bankrupted myself 4 yrs ago when I was 18 yrs old and the words of that poem will stay with me forever, 

JMS is forming good support at 15c-16c,

If it edges up towards 19c pre Chinese ann which they said they would release an update by tomorrow it should re-test all time high.

Perfect timing for that survey report, almost too perfect


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Well its Friday and JMS promised a mkt update re Chinese JV and now they've gone into a trading halt!


Has it come through finally?

The trading halt was requested by the company until Tuesday, can't wait to see what the news is


----------



## redandgreen

the suspense is unbearable!!!!


----------



## blueroo

Having missed selling on the spike on August 3, I certainly hope that we get a sustainable result from this ann. There has only been slight see-sawing for the last 6 months


----------



## redandgreen

blueroo said:
			
		

> Having missed selling on the spike on August 3, I certainly hope that we get a sustainable result from this ann. There has only been slight see-sawing for the last 6 months



that is what we are all hoping.
JMS has really tried our patience in these last six months.
"all things come to he who waits........ "   blah blah blah  (we hope)


----------



## ALFguy

Jumped back on this last week after seeing the increase in volume.
After all the criticism of management, they go and bombard the market with a number of good announcements. All seemed perfectly timed for this trading halt.

Very interested to hear what this is......VERY.


----------



## noirua

The iron ore sector is a big bucks development and JMS cannot go it alone.


----------



## Caliente

I'm popping a vessel! I bought these guys just a week before the spate of announcements and dumped it.   

Anyway... best of luck to all the *patient* holders of JMS


----------



## noirua

Caliente said:
			
		

> I'm popping a vessel! I bought these guys just a week before the spate of announcements and dumped it.
> 
> Anyway... best of luck to all the *patient* holders of JMS




You may yet get another chance to buy back in, but will you have the guts to do it, as it takes some thinking about to get back into a stock or even be prepared to jump in directly after a trading halt.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Whatever the the disclosure I'm banking on the fact 51% chance for good news .....if thats the case who knows time to buy? I'm assuming and presuming (grrrr hate those words) the share is waiting for the lift in the foyer.


----------



## markrmau

What is the catch here?

Reviewing the sept quaterly, this puppy should be trading well over 50c.

1.8Mt iron ore in just one project. 300,000oz gold at klondyke (though i'm not interested in gold at 800m unless there is a massive intersection). Looks like there may be commercial quantity of nickel but will have to see depth and grades.

12M market cap???? Where's the catch?

There will be some dilution in either resource or shares from the chinese JV being worked on.


----------



## noirua

markrmau said:
			
		

> What is the catch here?
> 
> Reviewing the sept quaterly, this puppy should be trading well over 50c.
> 
> 1.8Mt iron ore in just one project. 300,000oz gold at klondyke (though i'm not interested in gold at 800m unless there is a massive intersection). Looks like there may be commercial quantity of nickel but will have to see depth and grades.
> 
> 12M market cap???? Where's the catch?
> 
> There will be some dilution in either resource or shares from the chinese JV being worked on.




An open-cut iron ore mine costs around $40 - $50 million to develop and an underground or longwall mine nearer $70 - $90 million. There are royalties to be paid on production value, not on profitability. 
Without a cashed up partner or one that can back a big loan, the iron ore stays in the ground.

One good thing, there are lots of Japanese, Korean and European companies wanting a stake in Aussie mines.


----------



## ALFguy

Is it possible they could make the announcement today, or when they state a date in the Trading Halt notice, do they have to stick to it?

This is the only stock I need to keep an eye on, but really need to leave the computer today


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I always go by what the actual company requested

RE: Request for Trading Halt : JMS -JMSO
Jupiter Mines Limited (“Company”) hereby requests a trading halt to its securities under ASX listing rule 17.1
*until commencement of trading on Tuesday, 28th November 2006* –pending release of an Announcement.

This would indicate will be in trading halt until tomoz morn

Hope this helps Alf


----------



## ALFguy

Thanks YT, I did think that but the actual ASX notice says "or when the announcement is released to the market" which got me wondering.

I'm guessing that's the standard form these ann's take so I'll go with the company one as you say. 

Looking forward to hearing who they're in discussions with tomorrow! Hopefully it's not simply relating to who's going to buy their ore - ie pre orders etc. They really need a JV with good financial backing.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I always go by what the actual company requested
> 
> RE: Request for Trading Halt : JMS -JMSO
> Jupiter Mines Limited (“Company”) hereby requests a trading halt to its securities under ASX listing rule 17.1
> *until commencement of trading on Tuesday, 28th November 2006* –pending release of an Announcement.
> 
> This would indicate will be in trading halt until tomoz morn
> 
> Hope this helps Alf




Actually what is rule 17.1? any suggestions  plse put it in the box as you walk out! 
Geee I feel its going to be a bonza annoucement haaaaaaaaaaaaaa like they have'nt found Fe but a Smorgons rubbish tip!


----------



## toc_bat

I am wondering if this ann will come out before the end of trading today, not long to find out really I guess. A bit a of pointless post this one I am afraid.


----------



## spottygoose

toc_bat said:
			
		

> I am wondering if this ann will come out before the end of trading today, not long to find out really I guess. A bit a of pointless post this one I am afraid.




Lol, no not really you are just saying what we are all thinking/hoping! I guess there is a chance that it could or perhaps after close, otherwise hopefully not too late into tomorrow. There are a lot of patient investors who are hanging out for some news that will get JMS the attention it warrants.


----------



## Duckman#72

Good luck for tomorrow JMS holders!!!

Hope you all said your prayers.

Duckman


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Good luck for tomorrow JMS holders!!!
> 
> Hope you all said your prayers.
> 
> Duckman




Many thanks, but I will not be suprised if they offer a rights issue........


----------



## toc_bat

they really are taking their time with this ann, releasing it a few minutes or even an hour prior to trading is almost pointless, it will still rule out those not online traders who the trading halt is suposed to protect, wont it?


----------



## toc_bat

the ann sounds pretty ghood doesnt it?!?

(poor disguised plea for one of the more experienced members to quickly appraise the news before trading)


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

toc_bat said:
			
		

> the ann sounds pretty ghood doesnt it?!?
> 
> (poor disguised plea for one of the more experienced members to quickly appraise the news before trading)




Sorry still asleep ....has there been an announcement?....if so cut/paste plse


----------



## spottygoose

Announcement - Market update on - Chinese Iron Ore agreement

JMS has entered into a MOU with Wuhan Giant Economic Development Co ltd to market it's potential iron ore production from Central Yilgarn or any of the company's other iron ore tenements with initial target of up to 1-3 million tonnes P.A.

WGED Co ltd are a Chinese trading company with authority to procure commodities for a major chinese steel manufacturer, due to regulatory requirements, the identity of the major chinese steel manufacturer cannot be published without official consent from the central Chinese Government and the manufacturer.

Both parties intend to form a strategic allience in the form of a joint ventures/ capital investment in sourcing iron ore from both Australia and overseas.

This is an important milestone for JMS in progressing it's ambition towards economic development of it's iron ore assests.

Proper consent is expectd to be obtained within 30 days of this announcement.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

spottygoose!!! your a Trojan many thanks ....just read the script on asx.com........ Well all I will say ......is that it's POSITIVE news indeed! On days like this you wished you topped up @13cents! pure unadultered greed.....now lets see this share nudge past 17cents! haaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## spottygoose

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> spottygoose!!! your a Trojan many thanks ....just read the script on asx.com........ Well all I will say ......is that it's POSITIVE news indeed! On days like this you wished you topped up @13cents! pure unadultered greed.....now lets see this share nudge past 17cents! haaaaaaaaaaaaa





Your welcome, as a mining guru I make a good typist!

Good luck all, a great reward for the faithful ........


----------



## toc_bat

well im not one of the faithfull, instead i am looking at getting in for the frist time this morning, and being pretty new it all am wondering, should i back off for a few minutes and wait and see? there is usually a bit of a spike with these things ive noticed, then a bounce back down and then if it ockets it goes from there,

or i dive in first thing? any hints from the wise?

oh and yes good luck and best wishes to the early birds who spotted this a while back,

bye


----------



## spottygoose

toc_bat said:
			
		

> well im not one of the faithfull, instead i am looking at getting in for the frist time this morning, and being pretty new it all am wondering, should i back off for a few minutes and wait and see? there is usually a bit of a spike with these things ive noticed, then a bounce back down and then if it ockets it goes from there,
> 
> or i dive in first thing? any hints from the wise?
> 
> oh and yes good luck and best wishes to the early birds who spotted this a while back,
> 
> bye




SOmetimes best to sit back and wait for a dip, however having said that there is strangely still (I assuming unaware of the announcement) some sellers sitting in the teens. Might be worth trying to pick off some of these before orders are taken up or pulled....... just my opinion.


----------



## spottygoose

spottygoose said:
			
		

> SOmetimes best to sit back and wait for a dip, however having said that there is strangely still (I assuming unaware of the announcement) some sellers sitting in the teens. Might be worth trying to pick off some of these before orders are taken up or pulled....... just my opinion.





I'm talking about Mr .165 and the .17's.


----------



## toc_bat

does that mean i would have to put in a highest bid order, above mr. 23c?


----------



## Raging Bull

Hi,

now I am no expert, also just starting out... but if you look at the chart attached it suggests we may see a spike up to 21c and then settle down below old resistance at 18.5c.. unless this news is outstanding and warrants a decent breakout.. ??


----------



## Duckman#72

spottygoose said:
			
		

> SOmetimes best to sit back and wait for a dip, however having said that there is strangely still (I assuming unaware of the announcement) some sellers sitting in the teens. Might be worth trying to pick off some of these before orders are taken up or pulled....... just my opinion.




Yes - this is NOT a word from the wise - merely Duckman. But in my experience of doing things wrong, I have often jumped in at the sign of perceived good news only to find that had I waited a day or a week I would have been far better off. Just remember your emotions are telling you that "you have to get in" - but there is still a long way to go with this share before it starts production so - its not do or die today.

As a holder I might sell if there is a reasonable jump and look at getting back in if/when the price falls in a few weeks maybe.

Regards

Duckman


----------



## spottygoose

toc_bat said:
			
		

> does that mean i would have to put in a highest bid order, above mr. 23c?




Mr .23 is on target to get his around at the lowest of the sell prices. You may miss that on open but there still seems to be (strangely!) more sellers in the teens than there are buyers to force the price up. The open will set the scene. you can either try and beat mr .23 or wait for a dip..... - unfortuantely there is a never a right answer. From experience when I jump right in I usually wish I had waited and when I don't jump right in I usually wish I had. These days I prefer to sit and wait for the dust to settle. One thing in your favour with this share is there is PLENTY of UPSIDE. 30 - 50c is not a dream.


----------



## dj_420

prob a bad day for a good ann, market is down following the dow and resources have lost some steam.

im thinking about jumping in while the market hasnt appreciated this ann.


----------



## toc_bat

well i jumped in and got em ofr a premium so far at .175c hmmmmmm, should ve waited now eh?


----------



## spottygoose

toc_bat said:
			
		

> well i jumped in and got em ofr a premium so far at .175c hmmmmmm, should ve waited now eh?





It is a strange day - market is down and there are obviously a few stale sellers to get rid of. Once the annoucement reaches the radars you will be ok - unbelievably cheap at these prices.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Well when all things are positive for JMS the market shudders! what a day to announce the JV..........


----------



## Beethoven

i've been following this stock for a while and an mou is what got this stock price to around the 15-17 cent mark.  Maybe the market thinks the mou is worth around this price.  Its only news of an actual JV that would send this stock skyrocketing.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

toc_bat said:
			
		

> well i jumped in and got em ofr a premium so far at .175c hmmmmmm, should ve waited now eh?




I personally would'nt be too pertubed by 17.5 cents......you got to be in it to suffer the the pain and frills............The market seems to be hammered today strange day but totally expected .Ok I'm off.............to do some real work!


----------



## spottygoose

Beethoven said:
			
		

> i've been following this stock for a while and an mou is what got this stock price to around the 15-17 cent mark.  Maybe the market thinks the mou is worth around this price.  Its only news of an actual JV that would send this stock skyrocketing.





I was thinking the same thing. People may remember the MOU with Sino that didn't eventuate into a JV. Perhaps there was a bit of buy on rumour sell on fact or people are just waiting for the JV. Also, the market is way down today and there are a few people who will need to take their profits from the last week or so's trading.  

It is always a bummer to not pick the low but as I said there is way more upside.


----------



## toc_bat

well im thinking of cutting my losses today, thers a good chance it will go down even lower over the next 30 days until the proper consent,

by the way is proper consent another term for JV???


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

You guys have it right, until mkt see's a SIGNED SEALLED AND DELIVERED JV agreement there won't be too much price action,

Also as many have said a very poor day to release the ann


What I found interesting is that this agreement should only cover the 'Central Yilgarn Iron Deposits' yet they have included Beasley river in there, 


Lets see what happens


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

toc_bat said:
			
		

> well im thinking of cutting my losses today, thers a good chance it will go down even lower over the next 30 days until the proper consent,




That sounds like some emotional investing there,

Jumped in on open only to see it follow the 'buy the rumour sell the fact' scenario and now want to "Cut your loses" after 30mins of being in? ? ?


----------



## toc_bat

well i guess i am pretty emotional atm, which is why im bouncing ideas off u guys,

just not sure i can afford to leave my money here for one month with the possibility of no JV, anyway last time i did something like this i then saw the stock rise to a higher level than my buy price 3 days later, so yeah u r right YT i should wait longer than 30 minutes,

thx 4 the advice


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Toc,

No worries, remember thats just my opinion, I could be wrong,

The way I look at it, is if a company makes a good ann (not sure how good you can classify this MOU as, probably 6/10, if it were JV then 100/10 lol) and the SP falls because of poor mkt sentiment etc then you should really be looking to buy at the lower levels

Again just my thoughts, 


damn PT is down!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toc_bat

YT

indeed buy at lower levels, i guess the lesson I have learned here is that a JV and an MOU are not the same thing! silly me.

so does Proper Consent mean JV? Is that what they meant, that if all goes according to plan a JV will be the outcome in 30 days? 

maybe there is rumour left in her yet, LOL


----------



## toc_bat

could someone tell me what jms is doing today? etrade is down, again, this thread has gone quiet, have you guys all sold it off? ha


----------



## redandgreen

toc_bat said:
			
		

> could someone tell me what jms is doing today? etrade is down, again, this thread has gone quiet, have you guys all sold it off? ha



not doing much today (down) bid @15c
for my part, I will continue to hold,  as a LT investor ( JMS is not really a trading stock it seems)


----------



## spottygoose

toc_bat said:
			
		

> could someone tell me what jms is doing today? etrade is down, again, this thread has gone quiet, have you guys all sold it off? ha




I am topping up at these levels as I have faith that the JV will go ahead. We just have a lot of sellers who have been waiting a while to take some profits. With the market down overall again people need to take profits whereever they can. I am assuming once they are gone we will see a bit more action. Many obviously bought in on the assumption that the JV would be a done deal. I am more than happy to hold and still see PLENTY of upside. I hope you can be patient toc_bat.


----------



## toc_bat

spottygoose

im thinking of selling, at 16c ive looks like itll slide for a few days still, i can always get in cheaper,

ps i am still not sure what the term "proper consent" means, is it another way of saying JV?


----------



## spottygoose

toc_bat said:
			
		

> spottygoose
> 
> im thinking of selling, at 16c ive looks like itll slide for a few days still, i can always get in cheaper,
> 
> ps i am still not sure what the term "proper consent" means, is it another way of saying JV?




I really don't know, thought perhaps it did but could also mean consent to publish the name of the major chinese manufacturer.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

toc_bat said:
			
		

> spottygoose
> 
> im thinking of selling, at 16c ive looks like itll slide for a few days still, i can always get in cheaper,
> 
> ps i am still not sure what the term "proper consent" means, is it another way of saying JV?





Toc,

You really need to write down a plan before you enter a trade/investment and stick with it,

ie if your plan was to day trade JMS you should have stuck to it,

If it was to ride the spec wave after the ann you should have done that,

You may be able to get in cheaper, you may not, NOTHING IS CERTAIN!
I just wouldn't want to see you sell and wait to get in only to see the SP rise and then you jump in at a higher price, you really have to make a plan/decision and then stick to it


Re their ann, basically due to Chinese Laws they cannot ann who the JV partner is yet, but will as soon as the Chinese Govt gives consent and so far only an MOU or LOI has been entered into, no binding JV yet


----------



## toc_bat

YT

you are very right,

so far i have been doing this for 3 months, a very quick initial profit of 50% got me excited, and no doubt fooled me into thinking how easy this was, im now down 30% a few months later, not from my inital high but from all out start.

my plan, or idea really was to ride the wave, the big mistake i made here with JMS is not so much holding, as i almost sold at 17 after buying at 17.5c, which in hindsight would have been a good loss limiting measure, anyway my big mistake is thinking an MOU = JV, perhaps if they released the ann the day before and not 45 minutes before i could have gained form your collective experience and not been so eager to be there at the very start.

so now my plan to ride the wave has gone bust and i have to reasses what im going to do with these guys.

see ya


----------



## petee

toc_bat said:
			
		

> YT
> 
> you are very right,
> 
> so far i have been doing this for 3 months, a very quick initial profit of 50% got me excited, and no doubt fooled me into thinking how easy this was, im now down 30% a few months later, not from my inital high but from all out start.
> 
> my plan, or idea really was to ride the wave, the big mistake i made here with JMS is not so much holding, as i almost sold at 17 after buying at 17.5c, which in hindsight would have been a good loss limiting measure, anyway my big mistake is thinking an MOU = JV, perhaps if they released the ann the day before and not 45 minutes before i could have gained form your collective experience and not been so eager to be there at the very start.
> 
> so now my plan to ride the wave has gone bust and i have to reasses what im going to do with these guys.
> 
> see ya



yea i wouldnt worry to much if u bought JMS on the merits of the company..having said that tho its all relative and what can be a dog one day is a dream the next and vice versa...cheers


----------



## toc_bat

> Re their ann, basically due to Chinese Laws they cannot ann who the JV partner is yet, but will as soon as the Chinese Govt gives consent and so far only an MOU or LOI has been entered into, no binding JV yet




so to pick your collective experiences brain,

so far they have an MOU, proper consent is apparently 30 days away,

I am wondering if proper consent simply means consent to release the Steel partners name in the MOU or consent to relese the name of a partner in a JV. Hence in the former the name might be relesed but a JV could still be months in the pipeline. Or the latter a JV could be 30 days away.

Another way of looking at it, how long do JVs tend to take with the Chinese? Is 30 days feasible? Or is it a question of many more months?

bey all, thanx for your inputs


----------



## spottygoose

Another announcement!

Further discoveries at Widgie...



> RE: Widgiemooltha Nickel Project TEM survey discovers further conductors.
> 
> Jupiter is pleased to announce the new discovery of three additional conductor zones within the company’s Widgiemooltha Nickel Project (E15/625).
> 
> Recently received TEM magnetic data has discovered further conductors south from Cassini nickel zone. This continued success gives Jupiter confidence and demonstrates that the basal contacts located within E15/625 are highly prospective for nickel sulphide deposits, as seen elsewhere (See other Widgiemooltha nickel explorers Mincor and Consolidated Minerals) around the Widgiemooltha Dome.
> 
> Jupiter is exploring for the classic Kambalda style basal contact-hosted massive nickel sulphide developed at the base of a channel facies komatiite.
> 
> Due to the success the TEM Squid survey has been extended to the west as new conductors are located at the western edge of the original survey program.
> 
> Once the moving loop program is complete, follow up work will be done using fixed loop to confirm the depth, dip and extent of the conductors. Conductor A is currently modeled at 400m long by 400m wide, dipping to the east and starting at approximately 80m below surface. It is too early at present to model the other conductors.
> 
> Testing of the anomalies (conductors) using RC drilling is planned to commence once the fixed loop TEM survey program has been completed and modeled.
> 
> The TEM program is continuing and the market will be informed as things progress.
> 
> For and on behalf of the directors of Jupiter Mines Limited.


----------



## noirua

spottygoose said:
			
		

> Another announcement!
> 
> Further discoveries at Widgie...




The build up of news should help push this one on, as 20 cents beckons.


----------



## Duckman#72

noirua said:
			
		

> The build up of news should help push this one on, as 20 cents beckons.




Sorry guys - I think I am the curse. 

JMS are now level with my other resource hopeful - Bemax (BMX) on the "market couldn't care less" factor. I have successfully managed to keep the BMX share price from rising in a buoyant resource market and it looks like I am now doing the same to JMS.

Just to let you know what you are in for - good announcement will follow good announcement and yet the share price merely yawns at the activity.

Save yourselves from the boredom while you can.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Currently in Channel of 15c-19c,

Would be good to see it slowly move towards 19c level pre JV ann,

Consolidation is good as it shakes out day trades and weak hands, most of whom will jump back in at higher prices on momentum


Hmmm Widgie is certainly looking interesting, I wonder if MCR is paying attention, after all it is only over the fence from their Redross Mine


----------



## spottygoose

Glad to be rid of the stale sellers. Onward and upward from here - let's keep the news coming. 

Toc-Bat r u still with us?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> You may be able to get in cheaper, you may not, NOTHING IS CERTAIN!
> I just wouldn't want to see you sell and wait to get in only to see the SP rise and then you jump in at a higher price, you really have to make a plan/decision and then stick to it




Toc today its at 17.5c so if you were looking for an exit because you didn't want to hold well here it is.


For those of us along for the ride,

With so much news flow over the next few weeks, I'd expect a testing of 19c soon


----------



## redandgreen

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Toc today its at 17.5c so if you were looking for an exit because you didn't want to hold well here it is.
> 
> 
> For those of us along for the ride,
> 
> With so much news flow over the next few weeks, I'd expect a testing of 19c soon



Y.T. you might be right on this , considering  trading this afternoon we've just cracked 18.5c
Finally a bit of long-awaited  action.....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hmmmm 18c now,


That better not be you buying it up Toc  : 

Seriously though, sp sugggests somethings in the wind!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> For those of us along for the ride,
> 
> With so much news flow over the next few weeks, I'd expect a testing of 19c soon




Wasn't expecting it to try and test 19c resistance so soon but looks like it may today.


----------



## spottygoose

toc_bat said:
			
		

> spottygoose
> 
> im thinking of selling, at 16c ive looks like itll slide for a few days still, i can always get in cheaper,




Toc_bat - tell me you didn't.....


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Somehow I think too many of us where anxious for the ballistic report a few days ago re:trading halt /JV disclosure....just shows you how long micro-caps take to perculate down the chain for this share to show what cream there is.
I've said all along 'patience' is the game here ....and it is a game! 
As for Toc_bat if you sold then you learn't again,from an acorn grows an oak....if you held the acorn still grows.........back to the vanilla ice cream G'nite fellow Jupiters!


----------



## Duckman#72

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> ........back to the vanilla ice cream G'nite fellow Jupiters!




BMX and JMS both up slightly and with some volume! 

.....3 veiws - I might just allow myself to sprinkle some Hundreds and Thousands over my vanilla ice cream tonight.


----------



## spottygoose

YT

Heard on another site this arvo "there is a massive rumour of JMS being taken over. The take over price is north of .30c" reportedly from a "reliable source". They attributed this rumour to the SP surge today.

Any thoughts? I imagine JMS would be a take-over target but I would think it would have to be well north of .30c.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Heard nothing of that, but I'd be surprised if this were true, 


Be interested to see what happens 30c = $33m Mkt Cap so not too expensive but then not too cheap either given its spent most of its life around 15c mark,

I'll check my Pato's grape vine as they put Insto's on  the registry at 13-14c placement a few months back

Where exactly did this reliable rumour emerge from?


----------



## spottygoose

Someone posted it on sharescene.com - as to who their reliable source is, I have no idea. For such a "massive rumour" I certainly hadn't heard it. Still, I am going to suss it out a bit too.


----------



## dj_420

could be just talk, 

on many of these sites people love talking about takeovers as soon as a sp gets moving. i think many people believe a sp cannot increase without takeover talks, least of all been undervalued!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Is this person a reliable poster like say Kennas or are they a **** talker like say (well there are a few on here)

Something was up in the last hour of trading

I was thinking more along the lines of news flow re 

- Chinese JV

- Widgie Nickel

- Iron Ore exploration

Suss it out mate and let us know

Cheers


----------



## spottygoose

Had a quick look through their posts - could well be a ramp. I will see what i can find out. I hadn't heard a whisper of a take over so it would be a surprise to me.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Re: 'Possible Takeover' this is a classic attempt for a RAMP!!!! 
Spottygoose time will tell but dont let BS baffle brains......   :bs: 
It's just not cricket is it?!


----------



## toc_bat

hi everyone, 

yes i was silly enought to sell, at 16c after buying at 17,5c so a 10% loss.

hopefully i will learn from this. I based my decisionon the chart, as you can see it hung around the 12-14c mark for a while, i thought it would come back to there.

So how come you guys knew better? I guess it was because you know the stock well and have been following the company fortunes. I was a new comer to it. Im a new comer to the market in general. 

Seriously though what would have been a reasonable stop on my initial 17.5c buy?

Bye


----------



## noobs

As long as you follow your trading plan you can't get down about being stopped out as it will save your bacon on numerous occasions!


----------



## spottygoose

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> Re: 'Possible Takeover' this is a classic attempt for a RAMP!!!!
> Spottygoose time will tell but dont let BS baffle brains......   :bs:
> It's just not cricket is it?!





Yeah I think you might be right... just thought i would mention what was said. I still can't get used to this ramping thing - can't believe people make up blatent BS! The make jokes about lawyers, real estate agents and politicians - they should add traders to that list!!


----------



## toc_bat

noobs said:
			
		

> As long as you follow your trading plan you can't get down about being stopped out as it will save your bacon on numerous occasions!



noobs i admit it i didnt have a trading plan, but i had a stop in mind and since my eyes were glued to the screen i didnt have to put in an order to sell, you see my sell order was taken out by buyers responding to the latest announcement,

anyway its all history, but what is a reasonable stop?


----------



## noobs

No one can really tell you what stop you should have used because it comes back too how much you are prepared to risk on that particluar trade.


----------



## toc_bat

all true, but as a general rule, what sort of losses do people accept before they jump off?


----------



## noobs

I am new to the game Toc - personally my trading style does'nt involve stop losses much as I try to make my decisions on what the market is doing at the time eg. demand, volume etc. When you can see that sellers are dominating and the price isn't continueing northwards I get out.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Volume is far to low for any possible T/O rumour,

However does seem to be steady and firming so far,

If it breaks 19c and moves up to 20c then something is up, however wouldn't hold our breath for that just yet


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Is this person a reliable poster like say Kennas or are they a **** talker like say (well there are a few on here)
> 
> Something was up in the last hour of trading
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of news flow re
> 
> - Chinese JV
> 
> - Widgie Nickel
> 
> - Iron Ore exploration
> 
> Suss it out mate and let us know
> 
> Cheers




Looks like it was number 3. Iron Ore exploration = Beasley River update,

I can't wait for RC testing of this area, thats what got me onto JMS to begin with, I think Rio will be watchin as well, as they were with AQD


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Strong close on good volume today,

Its only 1c off all time highs of 21c,

After that its on to Blue Skies,

It would appear something is up


----------



## Sean K

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Strong close on good volume today,
> 
> Its only 1c off all time highs of 21c,
> 
> After that its on to Blue Skies,
> 
> It would appear something is up



Back in YT?

I think $0.185 was actually the trigger on this one. More resistance there. Because the peaks at $0.21/21 are so peaky, there would have only been a couple of buyers at those points there. Now, more just a psychological barrier. Perhaps it's going to do the same thing again? 

Looking good otherwise. Finishing on the high is very good.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

kennas said:
			
		

> Back in YT?
> 
> I think $0.185 was actually the trigger on this one. More resistance there. Because the peaks at $0.21/21 are so peaky, there would have only been a couple of buyers at those points there. Now, more just a psychological barrier. Perhaps it's going to do the same thing again?
> 
> Looking good otherwise. Finishing on the high is very good.




Never left it Sean,

Will be interesting, if its gonna move like this, the JV ann surely will see it test 30c,

Not holding my breath though


----------



## noirua

Average Iron Ore Grades at Beasley River are around 55% which is good but not great; It depends on the variations throughout the Tenement as 65% is nearer the high grade we are looking for. JMS are priced at bottom Dollar still and many may clamber on board as all news is good news at present.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

To avoid any future confusion and to remind anyone here is exactly what JMS has going for it

*
1. Iron Ore projects * 
a) Beasley River/ Brockman  near Rio and AQD(where Rio farmed in, AQD  similar capital to JMS, sent AQD from 8c to 50c) avg grades here from surface samples have been 55%-60%Fe

b) Central Yilgarn  High grade DSO Fe operation 60%+ Fe Currently in JV talks with the Chinese for development, JORC 1.8Mt @ 61% Fe at a very low EV of say $5.50/t = $10m, remember this is only a FIRST PHASE JORC at Central Yilgarn which is Greensfield (ie never explored before) and hence almost certain of JORC upgrade
*
2. Nickel*Widgiemooltha, which has returned some excellent grades of Nickel, but more importantly is completely surrounded by Mincors (MCR) nickel deposits 'Redross' and 'Mariners' MCR has openly stated that it needs to establish new reserves, well where better to look than in a pocket of land thats showing very good similarities to 2 of your huge deposits, recent Survey results show some very interesting anamolies
*
3. Gold* A 300k oz JORC gold deposit, Klondyke  which is JORC 4.3Mt @ 2.1 g/t = 291,000 oz's Gold, @ Low EV of $25 per oz = $7.5m 
@ Avg EV of $50 per oz = $15m 

*
VALUATION/NTA*
The gold deposit alone at a low EV of $25oz adds $7.5m to JMS, when we add in the JORC Yilgarn Iron adds another $10m to JMS

*So current asset backing is $7.5 + $10m + cash($2.5m) = $20m*

(JMS has 75m shares + 35m 20c options which if exercised would raise $7m)

*So Total asset backing would be $20m + $7m =  $27m
 with a fully dilluted issue of 110m Shares*

*110m shares with net assets $25m (less say $2m for exploration) Gives an NTA 22.5c ($25m/110m = 22.5c per share)*

So we're getting Beasley/Brockman exploration potential (which I reckon is huge) + Widgie Nickel (again could be big) and finally any JORC upgrades to Central Yilgarn (almost a given) for free at prices under 22c!

Thoughts?


----------



## Sean K

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> To avoid any future confusion and to remind anyone here is exactly what JMS has going for it
> 
> *
> 1. Iron Ore projects *
> a) Beasley River/ Brockman  near Rio and AQD(where Rio farmed in, AQD  similar capital to JMS, sent AQD from 8c to 50c) avg grades here from surface samples have been 55%-60%Fe
> 
> b) Central Yilgarn  High grade DSO Fe operation 60%+ Fe Currently in JV talks with the Chinese for development, JORC 1.8Mt @ 61% Fe at a very low EV of say $5.50/t = $10m, remember this is only a FIRST PHASE JORC at Central Yilgarn which is Greensfield (ie never explored before) and hence almost certain of JORC upgrade
> *
> 2. Nickel*Widgiemooltha, which has returned some excellent grades of Nickel, but more importantly is completely surrounded by Mincors (MCR) nickel deposits 'Redross' and 'Mariners' MCR has openly stated that it needs to establish new reserves, well where better to look than in a pocket of land thats showing very good similarities to 2 of your huge deposits, recent Survey results show some very interesting anamolies
> *
> 3. Gold* A 300k oz JORC gold deposit, Klondyke  which is JORC 4.3Mt @ 2.1 g/t = 291,000 oz's Gold, @ Low EV of $25 per oz = $7.5m
> @ Avg EV of $50 per oz = $15m
> 
> *
> VALUATION/NTA*
> The gold deposit alone at a low EV of $25oz adds $7.5m to JMS, when we add in the JORC Yilgarn Iron adds another $10m to JMS
> 
> *So current asset backing is $7.5 + $10m + cash($2.5m) = $20m*
> 
> (JMS has 75m shares + 35m 20c options which if exercised would raise $7m)
> 
> *So Total asset backing would be $20m + $7m =  $27m
> with a fully dilluted issue of 110m Shares*
> 
> *110m shares with net assets $25m (less say $2m for exploration) Gives an NTA 22.5c ($25m/110m = 22.5c per share)*
> 
> So we're getting Beasley/Brockman exploration potential (which I reckon is huge) + Widgie Nickel (again could be big) and finally any JORC upgrades to Central Yilgarn (almost a given) for free at prices under 22c!
> 
> Thoughts?



Thanks for your analysis once again YT. Looks to have room to move doesn't it.

Any idea on management?


----------



## exberliner1

Youngtrader.....I agree with all you wrote re JMS....last week I  bought a decent size holding of JMSO sub 3c.....There is another 8 weeks to go until maturity of these.

Only 14mn options mature in january 2007 the rest are later dated to there is an argument for working out the asset backing pershare on 72mn + 14mn shares for the short term.

Throwing in a bit of a premium for the obvious quality of the JMS assets and looking at the depth Bid to offer is was about 4 to 1 in favour of bids on Friday.

I would expect JMS to move up quite quickly next week - a trading range of 25c - 30c seems realistic to me in the short term with more to follow once the various JORCs are upgraded...

Good luck to holders..... we are  quite obviously onto a winner with this one.

EB


----------



## toc_bat

hi guys

firstly, YT you mention "Low EV of $25 per oz = $7.5m" soemthing I am missing here, isnt the price of gold around $450US? so why the $25 figure? are you saying $25 net, after all production expenses are taken ino account.

Also, some of you are aware of my silly move, i bought these immediately after open after trading halt at 17,5c only to watchem slide to 15c and so sold them at 16c, only now to see them at 20c. ay ya yay. anyway i invested in INL and am kinda where i would be had i stuck to JMS. Nevertheless I still think JMS is a great potential, esp if a JV is announced with the chinese partner. So i am still looking to buy back in. but do i get in now? at 20c only to see them possibly bounce back from their historical 21c ceiling? and make the same mistake? or would you guys wait for confirmation, see if it breaks say 22 or 23c barrier.


bye all


----------



## exberliner1

toc bat......they buy side is increasing and the sell side disappearing atm...keep an eye on the oppies...leverage is 6X - you can always convert them in january if you want to hold long term.

But be quick.....JMS should fly this morning imo

EB


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Toc

All I can say is JMS has passed 21c which is a new all time high

22-23c will be an outstanding breakout alert

Something is up!


----------



## RickG

Yea.. and thanks Young Trader.  I jumped on this when you first mentioned it way back when.  First bought at 18 cents, and then topped up several times under 15 cents.   So I now hold a handy few (for me anyway).

I have been trying not to get too excited because last time I did it fell from around 19 cents back down to around 12 cents.  I have nearly sold my holding a few times now, so glad I didnt.

Anyway  thanks YT, looks like JMS is finally coming through.


----------



## toc_bat

hola crapola 23c

im going downstairs to clean the omelette off my face


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Unless an Ann comes out today or vol goes crazy (which its not)

I'd expect to see it fall back and find support around 21c

Be interesting to see whats driving the SP


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Looks like someone else like those opies too, 1M bid at 4c with a 500k sell at 5c


----------



## Sean K

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Looks like someone else like those opies too, 1M bid at 4c with a 500k sell at 5c



What did you buy yours for? $0.001?


----------



## exberliner1

got my oppies at 2c......interesting to see how many 100k and 50k bids are going through.....I wonder if that is all from our accumulator????

EB


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

kennas said:
			
		

> What did you buy yours for? $0.001?




lol I wish (thats GGPO)

I got my JMSO at 1c and recently 1.5c so say 1.2c Avg

500K @ 5C JUST GOT BOUGHT

And now there's 2m buying @ 4c ????????


----------



## toc_bat

5,6c 

wow YT a 450% odd gain, well done indeed


----------



## nizar

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> lol I wish (thats GGPO)
> 
> I got my JMSO at 1c and recently 1.5c so say 1.2c Avg
> 
> 500K @ 5C JUST GOT BOUGHT
> 
> And now there's 2m buying @ 4c ????????





YT nice one yet again!
Champion   

Hey are those 20c oppies?
The heads will run 2mrw i think.

Disc: i picked some up at 22c this morning.


----------



## toc_bat

nizar said:
			
		

> YT nice one yet again!
> Champion
> 
> Hey are those 20c oppies?
> The heads will run 2mrw i think.
> 
> Disc: i picked some up at 22c this morning.




nizar what do you maen by heads? as in the base stock?


----------



## nizar

toc_bat said:
			
		

> nizar what do you maen by heads? as in the base stock?




Yeh the fully paids.


----------



## toc_bat

why not get the options nizar? given YTs success with them so far, are they considered too volatile? unliquid?

thx


----------



## nizar

toc_bat said:
			
		

> why not get the options nizar? given YTs success with them so far, are they considered too volatile? unliquid?
> 
> thx




The spreads are criminal, seriously.
Bid at 5/Ask at 6.2


----------



## dj_420

yeah im in at 22 cents. i can see this one running far and hard on a jv ann. as well as nickel exp. when should we expect a jv ann yt??


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

dj_420 said:
			
		

> when should we expect a jv ann yt??




Checking Crystal Ball, quite everyone, hmmmmmm, hummmmm, hmmmm, hummmm  : 

Given SP action I'd say something is due to come out soon,

Toc, money ain't in the Bank yet


----------



## ctp6360

I just sold half my shares @ 23c this is a good gain on what I bought for originally and I still have half my holding in case this **** goes wild this week, oh yeah!


----------



## toc_bat

"Given SP action I'd say something is due to come out soon,"

YT are you saying insider trading is happening here?

also didnt the MOU ann say Proper Consent should be given in 30 days?


----------



## tech/a

Nice breakout bought a few myself.


----------



## noirua

Looking good as buyers pile in, let's hope that we are in for a quick uphill ride.


----------



## SevenFX

Tech/A

Would you say that critical range is 22.5-23.5c and it's a bit of a struggle early arvo to break outside of that upper range with sellers uncertain of breakthrough, hence building up...???

EDIT: Nothing really sustained above 23.5 as *YET...???*

Just IMO.
SevenFX


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Why do I get the feeling that someone is trying to keep a lid on the SP?


----------



## nizar

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Why do I get the feeling that someone is trying to keep a lid on the SP?




Doesnt matter, its better if it closes at these levels.
A close at 23-23.5 would make it looking prime for a rally 2mrw.

If it rallies today to like 30c+ (arvo run is possible), then 2mrw a sell off.

In my opinion.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Notice recieved............................


Speeding ticket?

Ann?

We will soon know!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Heading reads 


Massive Haematite at Brockman


Thats the grounds near RIO and BHP up North!!!!!!!!


----------



## nizar

IN trading halt it seems.


----------



## Snakey

on @ avg .2325 while i was sleeping
awaken to very good news


----------



## toc_bat

when this happens how long do they tend to stay in suspension?


----------



## Ants

It is normal again, could someone please try and explain what could be going on? re pre-open and the normal trading status within 2 minutes?


Thankyou


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Amazing


In the last month they have done more work on their projects

1. Widgie - Survey

2. Central Yilgarn Mt Ida/ Mt Hope - Chinese JV

3. Beasley River - Getting Ready to Drill Test

4. Brockman- Massive Haematite!


----------



## nizar

toc_bat said:
			
		

> when this happens how long do they tend to stay in suspension?




Back trading.
26c the bid.
26c last.
10mil plus volume


----------



## Ants

> when this happens how long do they tend to stay in suspension?



 um 2mins, LOL?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Its going crazy,

I was caught off guard with Brockman,

a 4km long by 300m wide target is quite large and its very close to RIO's Brockman


So much activity,

Over next 4 weeks we can expect updates re

1. Brockman- Assays from this target

2. Widgie - Survey

3. Central Yilgarn Mt Ida/ Mt Hope - Chinese JV

4. Beasley River - Drilling


----------



## Alien

Guys....What are your thought of the iron ore find? 4km long & 300m wide? 

This is outside my circle of competence so any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Snakey

Alien said:
			
		

> Guys....What are your thought of the iron ore find? 4km long & 300m wide?
> 
> This is outside my circle of competence so any guidance would be appreciated.




impressive


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Grades and Impurities are the key for Iron Ore Deposits,

Size is also important (lol I know I know) but Grade is the key 


However given that this is now only 1 of 4 very promissing developments on the Horizon, I think constant news flow will help support SP


----------



## nizar

Some really nice share price action the last few minutes.
Just made new highs for the day and looking like a strong close.
Gotta love those off-screen buyers


----------



## tech/a

Owe you a Beer Nizar thanks for the heads up.

Anyway have added again 
this is a tick chart showing todays price action.
Strong buy volume as you can see Red is sell ticks and Green buy ticks.
If price stays stat then it will show as green.


----------



## Snakey

sellers wanted


----------



## nizar

Snakey said:
			
		

> sellers wanted




Out at 34c.
70% a bit much for one day.
tech no worries i owe you much more than that.

JMS thanks for the ride


----------



## tech/a

Man you beat me to it out at 33c


----------



## noobs

A big thankyou to YT for his posts on this stock late last week!

Look at those oppies go go go - 300% increase in a day!!!


----------



## toc_bat

well i just managed to get in on some options at 6,2c and just didnt buy more cos i thought 6,6 was too much,

bloody hell i sold this for a 1,5c loss last week at 16c, kikn myself


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Time for a Porsche guys! I just cleared $50k on this trade


----------



## Sean K

Up 75% on surface sampling results.   

Do I need to go to the 'irrational exhuberance' thread, or is this just another day at the office??


----------



## Snakey

out at .3325
for tidy 20k profit
thank you jms or what ever your name is


----------



## tech/a

just another day at the office!!


----------



## dj_420

yeah i agree with you guys, im out at 33.5 and ill look at getting back in on the retracement when there is the panic sell down!! prob on open tomorrow!

too tempting to take profits on 50% plus increase in one day.


----------



## Sean K

tech/a said:
			
		

> just another day at the office!!



I've sat on my couch with the lap top all day watching the cricket and this go up and up and up. I was out at about $0.26 thinking I was real smart.   Time to crack a vino.


----------



## juddy

Another great pick YT. Well done.


----------



## noobs

Whos got tomorrows breakout then? 

My money is on OMC coming out of their trading halt!


----------



## Joe Blow

noobs said:
			
		

> Whos got tomorrows breakout then?
> 
> My money is on OMC coming out of their trading halt!




Noobs, lets keep this thread for discussion of JMS only. Thanks!


----------



## Sean K

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Ok people this is not for the faint hearted or risk averse this one is for those people who want a chance at riding a 5x increase stock,
> 
> Very simple run down
> Code: JMS
> Name:Jupiter Mines
> Resource: Iron Ore & Nickel Explorer
> 
> Shares: 60m + 20m 31/1/07 20cent options
> 
> Very simple why I bought some in this spec sompany it has two very attractive land holdings.
> 
> 
> 1. Is called Beasley River, which has returned good grades of Iron Ore and is surrounded by AusQuest (AQD) and Rio Tinto (RIO) tennements, for those of you who don't know see what happened to AQD when RIO farmed into its area, I'm hoping for a repeat here as the JMS tennements are showing close similarities to AQD's
> 
> 2. Widgiemooltha, which has returned some excellent grades of Nickel, but more importantly is completely surrounded by Mincors (MCR) nickel deposits 'Redross' and 'Mariners' MCR has openly stated that it needs to establish new reserves, well where better to look than in a pocket of land thats showing very good similarities to 2 of your huge deposits
> 
> Point is although JMS is a tiny micro cap company with little cash left $1m, all that is required for a huge price increase is for either RIO to farm into its Iron Tennements, or MCR to farm into to its Nickel tennements, I think there is a very good chance this will happen given that these Companies have very succesful operations surrounding them.
> 
> For the reasons above I bought, it is a spec stock, so do your own research, happy investing




First post on this.

Bloody hell YT, this was in Feb. This has taken way to long to move. You're hopeless. Go back to law mate! ha ha


----------



## spottygoose

Yeah, way to go YT. I have the person who first brought my attention to JMS to thank and then YT for keeping the quality analysis coming. Cheers Mate!!

Oh and god help me, I'm still in


----------



## Gspot

I'm still holding all my shares in JMS. Been just watching, thinking what do i do? Who's still holding and is .50 gettable? Soon!


----------



## redandgreen

Gspot said:
			
		

> I'm still holding all my shares in JMS. Been just watching, thinking what do i do? Who's still holding and is .50 gettable? Soon!



I am in the same boat, still holding, wondering what to do?.  
I think I will continue to hold but probably keep a close eye on the action, if buyers start thinning I will probably take part profit.   
I still think the potential is huge but what would I know?


----------



## Morgan

Go JUPITER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :alcohol:

What???...oh......Jupiter MINES, not Jupiter ENERGY?????  :swear:


disc:  hold JMS also (  )


----------



## tarnor

26 - 245
25- 34
33 - 34

bad trade first up glad i had another crack at it :/

wasn't game to hold it overnight but might be another trade in it tommorow

some good hype value don't forget the massive rises of IOH last year,  AQD, CAZ etc


----------



## Bronte

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Time for a Porsche guys! I just cleared $50k on this trade



Very well done lads  
Interesting that nobody has JMS in the December Stock Tipping Competition.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I should clarify that this wasn't really a trade,

My first 500k parcel of opies was bought way back in Feb-Mar this year @ 0.01,

I topped up another 250k opies at 1.5c 2 weeks ago


I got out today from 6-12.5c on the way, majority at the lower end of that scale, but still what a proift,

IMO has run way too hard waay too fast,

Good luck to all holding

Now to find the next JMS


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Well patience was required with this share and I must admit a substantial amount got sold from my portfolio.....
I think I will be keen to try and re-enter asap,the pending question is at what price? Kennas and words of wisdom would be appreciated?
Definitely had trouble keeping my eyes on other stocks today but I suspect there is more steriods in this share then what we saw today. Also the directors have a powerful case to present to the Chinese with todays announcement. I guess we are not bargaining at the mercy of wonton soup with flied rice,but caviar and the toast of Champagne.
Congratulations Young Trader, after buying 375K shares (now stuck with 28K) you sure do deserve a few drinks at my expense! Maybe a bowl of caviar! haaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Bronte said:
			
		

> Very well done lads
> Interesting that nobody has JMS in the December Stock Tipping Competition.




I think that Batman photo had something to do with it! haaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## eyst

Should've placed a Sell order at 30 cents, market was closed by the time I got home.

To sell or not to sell tommorow


----------



## exberliner1

More to come tomorrow imo.....at 30c it's worth about $26mn diluted with the Jan oppies....

Rio is the key here.....I am banking on an imminent Substantial holder ann....still with all the other projects JMS has there are many reasons to hold...and still more to buy

EB


----------



## Wilson!

Well done to all holders!
Geez, I missed this one, so upset.   

The oppies were a good buy today. 
A good trade tomorrow perhaps?


----------



## tech/a

Bronte said:
			
		

> Very well done lads
> Interesting that nobody has JMS in the December Stock Tipping Competition.




*Not at all.*

These trades come on and off the radar in a day or so.
Thats the difference between trading and competitions.
Some who day traded this picked up 50% plus.That would win most of the ASF comps.
Chances are this will test the current high again---when dont know.
Price will tell the story. Looked very weak on close.


----------



## Wilson!

Geez, what to do tomorrow.
To trade it or not to trade it, that's the question

tech/a, what you trading tmrw?


----------



## Ants

Could someone please tell me how I can convert my options so I can sell them on the market tomorrow morning, pleeeaase!


----------



## exberliner1

Wilson.....looks good for 40c+ to me......I am holding and will trade tomorrow on that basis...

EB


----------



## CanOz

tech/a said:
			
		

> *Not at all.*
> 
> These trades come on and off the radar in a day or so.
> Thats the difference between trading and competitions.
> Some who day traded this picked up 50% plus.That would win most of the ASF comps.
> Chances are this will test the current high again---when dont know.
> Price will tell the story. Looked very weak on close.




The stock comp is luck, pure and simple. Its one thing to have the skill to pick a breakout, i accept that, but its luck if it doesn't do a typical retracement before the end of the comp!

Cheers,


----------



## hypnotic

exberliner1 said:
			
		

> Wilson.....looks good for 40c+ to me......I am holding and will trade tomorrow on that basis...
> 
> EB




I am still holding too, but terribly tempting to sell now for a tidy profit...

And thank you YT for letting us know about this stock. I believed you that this one had goodies.... and I trust that this has one more leg to run...

See how it goes tomorrow, will be happy anyway.

Hypnotic


----------



## Wilson!

Ants, call compushare, or whoever holds the share registry for JMS
They'll know

40c, hope you're right, see how it goes
Hopefully it gets some good press tonight/tomorrow


----------



## Ants

Thankyou Wilson!


----------



## tech/a

Wilson! said:
			
		

> Geez, what to do tomorrow.
> To trade it or not to trade it, that's the question
> 
> tech/a, what you trading tmrw?




*The market.* 

I cannot and will not post leading info on what I'm trading.
If I'm in it I will give an opinion or alert that I am trading it only for the use in explanation as to future possible comments I'll make from a technical view point.


----------



## Sean K

tech/a said:
			
		

> I cannot and will not post leading info on what I'm trading.




You seem to be doing that quite a bit tech. What are you talking about?


----------



## nizar

tech/a said:
			
		

> *The market.*
> 
> I cannot and will not post leading info on what I'm trading.
> If I'm in it I will give an opinion or alert that I am trading it only for the use in explanation as to future possible comments I'll make from a technical view point.




Agree with tech.
Cannot being the key word more than will not.

I cant speak 4 others but i can speak 4 myself when i say that *i dont know what ill be trading 2mrw until 2mrw.*

Maybe i got a few that closed nicely and are in the back of my mind, but the opening action will dictate what i buy and what i do not buy.

And tech/a, i appreciate your comments. Whether u hold or do not hold is irrelevant to me. Some we ride 2gether, some we dont.


----------



## Sean K

nizar said:
			
		

> Agree with tech.
> Cannot being the key word more than will not.
> 
> I cant speak 4 others but i can speak 4 myself when i say that *i dont know what ill be trading 2mrw until 2mrw.*
> 
> Maybe i got a few that closed nicely and are in the back of my mind, but the opening action will dictate what i buy and what i do not buy.
> 
> And tech/a, i appreciate your comments. Whether u hold or do not hold is irrelevant to me. Some we ride 2gether, some we dont.



Maybe I'm not trading like you guys, but I have found it quite easy to post a comment saying 'I am going to buy such and such', and do it. I suppose I'm just trading different to you guys. The day trades move so fast that you need to be watching to sp every second, and I don't do that as much as you guys perhaps. Anyway, I'm quite happy to post when I am going to, and do, buy something, and if it goes up, or down, who knows. Maybe I'm just not a day trader.


----------



## nizar

kennas said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm not trading like you guys, but I have found it quite easy to post a comment saying 'I am going to buy such and such', and do it. I suppose I'm just trading different to you guys. The day trades move so fast that you need to be watching to sp every second, and I don't do that as much as you guys perhaps. Anyway, I'm quite happy to post when I am going to, and do, buy something, and if it goes up, or down, who knows. Maybe I'm just not a day trader.




Maybe you did not understand.
I cannot do this (post what i will buy) because I dont know what I will buy.
I didnt know there was a code called JMS before this morning.
MLS I had no idea before I saw the nice set-up.
WMT - never heard of it until the morning it moved.

I never know what im going to buy until I buy it.


----------



## Sean K

nizar said:
			
		

> Maybe you did not understand.
> I cannot do this (post what i will buy) because I dont know what I will buy.
> I didnt know there was a code called JMS before this morning.
> MLS I had no idea before I saw the nice set-up.
> WMT - never heard of it until the morning it moved.
> 
> I never know what im going to buy until I buy it.



Yep, I have rarely done that. I do quite a bit of research before I buy a stock, even when trading it short term. The only times I have day traded I lost money, so I'll stick with analysis for the minute. Perhaps I'm missing out? Having said that, I've been following JMS for 6 months and bought yesterday and sold today for a small profit. It's only because I have things on my watch list and have studied their price movements and understand the company that I buy or sell now. I'm just learning.


----------



## dj_420

i hear you kennas

IMO this stock ran very hard and very fast, much much too fast for my liking. thats why i was out at 33.5, if it had been a more steady sustained increase i would still be holding.

from all the recent ann it shows that JMS has some prospective tennements for exp and has only got surface samples for all these new areas (someone correct me if im wrong) 1.8 million tonnes JORC fe and a probable JV with a chinese steel mill.

i believe there will eventually be more in the tank when jv is announced but not such a rapid increase as was shown today. 

on the chart shows that we closed well off the highs made from afternoon session of buying. not overly bullish. means that sellers were quite willing to take profits at these heady levels and push sp back down. the next level of significant buying support i see is at 25 cents with bid for 750 000 shares.

i would like to see a retrace to around 25 cents to make this a significant buy again. just my opinion.


----------



## nizar

dj_420 said:
			
		

> IMO this stock ran very hard and very fast, much much too fast for my liking. thats why i was out at 33.5, *if it had been a more steady sustained increase i would still be holding.*




Agree.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit

kennas said:
			
		

> It's only because I have things on my watch list and have studied their price movements and understand the company that I buy or sell now.




A rare simple gem. .


----------



## exberliner1

I have the opposite viewpoint to some of you.....today's movement was on huge volume and I did not see much selling at the end.....look at the course of sales....lots of big purchases were made that did not hit the market by the close.

Either a stake is being built.....or the market thinks this has further to go.

I believe we will see 40c by Wednesday....

The company is only valued at about $25mn with the Jan oppies added in...

Even 40c would only make a value of about $33mn.

Either way I am not to worried as I got on board with the oppies last week when they were very cheap.

Let's see what happens......good luck to those who get back on board tomorrow.

EB


----------



## dj_420

the reason it closed well off the high is because sellers outnumbered the buyers, the demand had reduced by close. 

now if we had a close at the high that is a bullish sign that means buyers  have more demand right until close.

i think smaller speculators ran the sp further than it should have gone.

talking about market cap there are plenty of small explorers with substantial exp tennements with similar market caps.

i just dont think recent ann warranted such a large breakout today. we will see tomorrow. my two cents.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit

I would like to know what explorers with a market cap like JMS hold a large (undefined) hematite deposit adjacent to a bluechip like RIO? 

Just before you beat me to it, I know it is still to be drilled,defined and JORC'd etc. On speculation alone this deposit warrants some interest, let alone JMS's other holdings.


----------



## tarnor

Not holding atm but tend to agree with EB..

This stock has crept up the last few trading days possibly insiders?  a little bit of selling on the fact which dryed up very quick. Not convinced the stampede was solely day traders although the weakness on close looked to be locking in short term profits..  could very well have more in it tomorrow didnt have the obvious pumping manipulation that INL had last friday where some big holders obviously loaded up the day traders.  I think this is still relatively tight so a second day run is quite a possibility! Still meat on the carcass me thinks..  

My guess is it will open about 32.5 before quickly testing todays high, plenty will be watching this..  all guesses tho play the ball etc...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hi guys just got back from the Casino, Black Jack wasn't as profitable as JMSO   

I thought I should just share my views on future for JMS,

I have folllowed this stock since Feb, as would have a few around here and as you most will remember JMS has spent alot of time around the 12-16c mark with alot of placements at 10c and 14c,

Todays volume was day traders

There is no way that RIO would be buying as someone suggested,

Also today's ann was re surface samples and a survey, No Grades yet so don't get too excited,

My view was and still is that its run, lets now move on ot the next one,

I won't be returning back to JMS for awhile sniff sniff, so long


----------



## tech/a

> My guess is it will open about 32.5 before quickly testing todays high, plenty will be watching this.. all guesses tho play the ball etc...




Agree, but will then come off around 36/37c tops.


----------



## exberliner1

*Australian paper*

The Australian is a National paper.....this morning the whole country will read this.....

CRITERION
Jupiter Mines (JMS) 31c

JUST as the Australian cricketers needed a Ricky Ponting innings to restore their fortunes, Criterion has been relying on a speccy mining tip to bolster his flagging averages.

Pilbara iron ore hopeful Jupiter has done just that, yesterday confirming "massive haematite mineralisation" at its Brockman project near Mt Tom Price.

According to Jupiter, "surveying and surface sampling" has confirmed a haematite zone more than 4km long and at least 300m wide.

That makes the deposit richer and thicker than Rio Tinto's Brockman 3 deposit mine next door.

Assay results of the surface sampling are expected next week. While it's early days, investors happily pushed the stock up 11c or 55 per cent.

Criterion rated Jupiter a SPECULATIVE BUY at 17c in early September, admittedly on the more immediate production prospects of Jupiter's Chinese-backed Central Yilgarn project.

We retain the call. Jupiter has also reported promising results at its Widgiemooltha sulphide nickel project near Kambalda, and nickel's the new gold at the moment.

mailto:borehamt@theaustralian.com.

Ends.....


Should make for another good JMS day

EB


----------



## tarnor

damn going to open pretty high .. should have brougth on close *sniff*


edit: iap price? match out is currently 33 7000 on the bid  hope thats what u ment


----------



## Wilson!

Tarnor, was thinking the same


----------



## toc_bat

what is the IAP of jms atm? my basic etrade doesnt show it


----------



## nizar

toc_bat said:
			
		

> what is the IAP of jms atm? my basic etrade doesnt show it





IAP = ???


----------



## tarnor

tech on the money, stalling on 37


edit: very persistent itchy fingers


edit: mmm big propping to dicey for me


----------



## tech/a

Hmmm

Its being persistant.


----------



## nizar

tech/a said:
			
		

> Hmmm
> 
> Its being persistant.




Oh so very close to signalling re-entry 4 me...


----------



## Snakey

nizar said:
			
		

> Oh so very close to signalling re-entry 4 me...



sorry i am not falling for it
will wait for rebound
also i have a no double dipping inside 3 days rule


----------



## SevenFX

exceptionally tight range bt .365(2.3m) to 37c(2.1m) where most b/s is going on in first few mins.


----------



## nizar

SevenFX said:
			
		

> exceptionally tight range bt .365(2.3m) to 37c(2.1m) where most b/s is going on in first few mins.




Tek,
which software/program do you use to tell you how much volume occured at what price?

Thanks.


----------



## tech/a

Snakey said:
			
		

> sorry i am not falling for it
> will wait for rebound
> also i have a no double dipping inside 3 days rule




Wise.


----------



## SevenFX

nizar said:
			
		

> Tek,
> which software/program do you use to tell you how much volume occured at what price?
> 
> Thanks.




Not recommended it, because of all it's probs eveytime they release new ver, but Commsec protrader2 (trade anlysis) by VOL or TIME. free is you trade 1 option a qtr.

EDIT: I have westpac acct, but dont use bcause of no trading tool, unles you buy your own.

Nothing special but does the job, which can also see into chart if look deep enough I guess...


----------



## tech/a

Market tools which works only with Market cast or Bourse.

Here is a 1 min chart.


----------



## nizar

tech/a said:
			
		

> Wise.




Tech wouldnt you agree that a stock breaking out is a stock breaking out regardless of whether or not you have traded it in the past?


----------



## SevenFX

Certainly is alot of strong Sell order right up to .40c


----------



## Snakey

nizar said:
			
		

> Tech wouldnt you agree that a stock breaking out is a stock breaking out regardless of whether or not you have traded it in the past?



do you think it is going to do 50% every day????


----------



## nizar

Snakey said:
			
		

> do you think it is going to do 50% every day????




No.
But doesnt mean it cannot.

My point is, if stock HUY breaks out 2day and u trade it. Another stock breaks out 2mrw, whether OR NOT the code is HUY or JUA it doesnt matter, trade it unemotionally.

Look at all the previous breakouts: DYL, AUZ, AIM, WMT, MLS. All lasted more than 1 day. MLS personally i was in or out a few times. Your 3 day rule wouldve cost me.

Just my opinion. Keep in mind that Im just a beginner and u are much more pro than me.


----------



## SevenFX

nizar said:
			
		

> No.
> Look at all the previous breakouts: DYL, AUZ, AIM, WMT, MLS. All lasted more than 1 day. MLS personally i was in or out a few times.
> 
> Your 3 day rule wouldve cost me.
> 
> Just my opinion. Keep in mind that Im just a beginner and u are much more pro than me.




Not to mention PMH, GDN, MOX...   

I don't have a 3 day rule either and call it as it unfolds intraday...

Were all just beginners, even Tech/A just a lot more experienced *BIG*inner than us.

EDIT *MLS* MAY be running again....


----------



## Snakey

nizar said:
			
		

> No.
> But doesnt mean it cannot.
> 
> My point is, if stock HUY breaks out 2day and u trade it. Another stock breaks out 2mrw, whether OR NOT the code is HUY or JUA it doesnt matter, trade it unemotionally.
> 
> Look at all the previous breakouts: DYL, AUZ, AIM, WMT, MLS. All lasted more than 1 day. MLS personally i was in or out a few times. Your 3 day rule wouldve cost me.
> 
> Just my opinion. Keep in mind that Im just a beginner and u are much more pro than me.




i am doing mostly multi day trading as these are easier to predict
i have been burnt serverly by double dipping in the early days and have found it to be extremly dangerous. hence the rule for myself


----------



## SevenFX

Snakey said:
			
		

> i am doing mostly multi day trading as these are easier to predict
> i have been burnt serverly by double dipping in the early days and have found it to be extremly dangerous. hence the rule for myself




Power tools are dangerous to in the inexperienced hands, but agree that your safer trading over time (days, weeks) than intraday....till your more experienced/comfortable.

OR have a big enough acct, to carry you through   whilst your experience is growing, and your acct is shrinking...   

You will have to change your "Day Trader" to "Multi Day Trader"...sorry just teasing..


----------



## blobbob

$1.4m placement to talbot @ 28c


----------



## nizar

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Power tools are dangerous to in the inexperienced hands, but agree that your safer trading over time (days, weeks) than intraday....till your more experienced/comfortable.
> 
> You will have to change your "Day Trader" to "Multi Day Trader"...sorry just teasing..




To be honest, i never wanted to day trade.
MLS if it were to give me 10% a week like EWC i would ride it for several months.

Same with INL, i seriously wanted to ride the long term trend.

Yesterday JMS i wanted to ride the long term trend, when i entered volume was average, i had no reason to think it would explode.

But then they explode 30-50%+ in 1-2 days, and i say thank you very much.


----------



## tech/a

nizar said:
			
		

> Tech wouldnt you agree that a stock breaking out is a stock breaking out regardless of whether or not you have traded it in the past?





*Yes BUT.*

Look at where its breaking out from (For short term trading).
A break from consolidation (The longer the better) indicates that you'll have a strong INITIAL push.

It will pause and consolidate again if its any good.
Then it will have the added factor of having to push through zones of higher price action.

Trading breakouts from periods of consolidation are great to trade and great trends are made of these.
Breaks above a high arent a breakout as such without periods of consolidation its just a new high.

The faster and greater an initial move (generally) the deeper and longer that pause is going to be before a stock will be able to MAINTAIN new highs.

Your choice is sit and wait and put up with the pullback for as long as it takes (If it does at all!) or move on.
With the size positions I take I cant make the NUMBERS work sitting in them,too much tied up for to long and NO guarentees.

Make sense.??


----------



## nizar

tech/a said:
			
		

> *Yes BUT.*
> 
> Look at where its breaking out from (For short term trading).
> A break from consolidation (The longer the better) indicates that you'll have a strong INITIAL push.
> 
> It will pause and consolidate again if its any good.
> Then it will have the added factor of having to push through zones of higher price action.
> 
> Trading breakouts from periods of consolidation are great to trade and great trends are made of these.
> Breaks above a high arent a breakout as such without periods of consolidation its just a new high.
> 
> The faster and greater an initial move (generally) the deeper and longer that pause is going to be before a stock will be able to MAINTAIN new highs.
> 
> Your choice is sit and wait and put up with the pullback for as long as it takes (If it does at all!) or move on.
> With the size positions I take I cant make the NUMBERS work sitting in them,too much tied up for to long and NO guarentees.
> 
> Make sense.??




Yes thanks for the explanation.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

*Re: Australian paper*



			
				exberliner1 said:
			
		

> According to Jupiter, "surveying and surface sampling" has confirmed a haematite zone more than 4km long and at least 300m wide.
> 
> That makes the deposit richer and thicker than Rio Tinto's Brockman 3 deposit mine next door.
> 
> Assay results of the surface sampling are expected next week. While it's early days, investors happily pushed the stock up 11c or 55 per cent.





Thicker and Richer than RIOs deposit? roflmao thats a bit Rich given they haven't even got any assays back

Meanwhile I've already found my next JMS, just accumulating enough of a position before I post up on it


----------



## Novski

nizar said:
			
		

> To be honest, i never wanted to day trade.
> MLS if it were to give me 10% a week like EWC i would ride it for several months.
> 
> Same with INL, i seriously wanted to ride the long term trend.
> 
> Yesterday JMS i wanted to ride the long term trend, when i entered volume was average, i had no reason to think it would explode.
> 
> But then they explode 30-50%+ in 1-2 days, and i say thank you very much.




I'm finding myself leaning towards this kind of approach myself lately. I'm not sure what it means, maybe just because i have some more time to trade.


----------



## Snakey

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Power tools are dangerous to in the inexperienced hands, but agree that your safer trading over time (days, weeks) than intraday....till your more experienced/comfortable.
> 
> OR have a big enough acct, to carry you through   whilst your experience is growing, and your acct is shrinking...
> 
> You will have to change your "Day Trader" to "Multi Day Trader"...sorry just teasing..




  
do not under estimate the power of multi day trading though tekmann
taken more than 100k in 5 weeks from just 35000 starting money...
i will be looking very close at jms in three days


----------



## spottygoose

*Re: Australian paper*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Meanwhile I've already found my next JMS, just accumulating enough of a position before I post up on it




Make sure you post it under JMS too, YT. You're the man!


----------



## noirua

I'm happy with a 180% profit in a very short time. Hope this one runs and runs for the next guy. Thanks everyone - goodbye on this thread - noirua

PS. Thanks Y_T, I followed you on this one, change your name to Hawkeye.


----------



## Wilson!

come on yt, what is it?
We won't tell


----------



## tarnor

looks like it will test the high... one more trade then im gone :/

edit : argh stuff it wheres the next one, cmon yt


----------



## SevenFX

Snakey said:
			
		

> do not under estimate the power of multi day trading though tekmann
> taken more than 100k in 5 weeks from just 35000 starting money...
> i will be looking very close at jms in three days




Definely agree, hence a balance of both would be good, not necessarly equal %, based on r/m & m/m.


----------



## Wilson!

Why do you say that?

I hope it does. 
Stand off now with buyers and sellers, will only need a few orders to get it going, and if it breaches 37c it could run.


----------



## Snakey

Wilson! said:
			
		

> Why do you say that?
> 
> I hope it does.
> Stand off now with buyers and sellers, will only need a few orders to get it going, and if it breaches 37c it could run.




The only place this stock will run in the next few days is downhill


----------



## tarnor

Snakey said:
			
		

> The only place this stock will run in the next few days is downhill




hehe pretty bold statement.. Still looks to have some bigger players picking up shares. maybe 1.5m at 28c wasn't enough.. i don't think we will see it under 30c in a hurry maybe some consolidation..  i think it will stay pretty tight


----------



## tech/a

Hmm there could be some value in longer term holding this.

Here is an hrly chart which clearly shows volume during today and the breakout.
The biggest selloff was yesterday nothing of any real significance today.

So you can see clearly more buying and aparently not a great deal of selling.
Perhaps time to change hats from short to medium longer term.


----------



## tarnor

think you could be on the money.. guessing many traders are out for the moment given thier shares to the accumulater/s will be back when they realise its not going to retrace.. watching closely, might have another run this afternoon if it holds strong.


----------



## MiningGuru

Now has powered through the .34 to .36 level and is now at .375.

Signs are that it has broken out. Could push on further


----------



## tarnor

testing high now :O)


tech: in 2 tech think u will be right


----------



## tech/a

Just bought at 37.5c 

Now Snake watch me get bitten!!


----------



## SevenFX

tech/a said:
			
		

> Just bought at 37.5c
> 
> Now Snake watch me get bitten!!




Whats your thinking buying here T/A...????


----------



## Snakey

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Whats your thinking buying here T/A...????



risky buy tech
maybe swimming with sharks
i have today as last day in green for this one
for at least the next two days


----------



## tarnor

i reckon sharks are taking your shares  :/  my entries pretty safe atm will be my stop


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Pato's Insto's got set at 14c about 2 months ago


----------



## Wilson!

in 36c
out 37.5

will watch for re-entry


----------



## Snakey

50% one day usually means at least 20% the next and then its done for the time being.


----------



## tech/a

Snakey said:
			
		

> risky buy tech
> maybe swimming with sharks
> i have today as last day in green for this one
> for at least the next two days





The chart above is the reason.
Ive bought a small parcel So can give it a bit more room than usual.
If it does break above 40c I may well hold it for a while.
33.5 I'll dump it and remember my own and Snakeys words!!



> 50% one day usually means at least 20% the next and then its done for the time being




Yeh Id have to agree its a low probability trade.


----------



## nizar

Tech wats your view on HCY?


----------



## dj_420

tempting to jump back in but looks like a knife and could go either way. as soon as sellers come on then buyers start pulling their bids and vica versa.

i just dont wanna get burnt and lose profits already made.

hmmm, one to watch, i wonder when it will start to retrace?


----------



## Joe Blow

nizar said:
			
		

> Tech wats your view on HCY?




Would be best to broach that subject in the HCY thread, nizar!


----------



## SevenFX

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Pato's Insto's got set at 14c about 2 months ago




Can someone pls decrypt... what's "pato's" and "set"...???


----------



## nizar

dj_420 said:
			
		

> hmmm, one to watch, i wonder when it will start to retrace?




Maybe after it hits a buck?


----------



## nizar

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Would be best to broach that subject in the HCY thread, nizar!




LOL.
Do you read every single post Joe?


----------



## tarnor

patersens

http://www.psl.com.au/go.cfm?path=/go/about-us&



big stall in last 30 minutes but no reversal.. yay


----------



## Joe Blow

nizar said:
			
		

> LOL.
> Do you read every single post Joe?




LOL.... not every one, but up until yesterday I was a holder of JMS. Am still following its progress today and have been reading this thread.  

Oh, and thanks YT!


----------



## SevenFX

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Would be best to broach that subject in the HCY thread, nizar!




Sorry N,

I glad tis not just me gettin in trouble round here....damm Joe's quick...  

He's got me removing my posts, sometimes soon after I posted them...


----------



## redandgreen

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Can someone pls decrypt... what's "pato's" and "set"...???



Placement through Patersons 2 months ago @14.5c


----------



## SevenFX

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> but up until yesterday I was a holder of JMS. Am still following its progress today and have been reading this thread.




Hey Joe,

Would love to hear your take on things 2, so us newones can get different POV (point of views).

EDIT: and here I was thinkin you had a office job somewhere...??


----------



## SevenFX

redandgreen said:
			
		

> Placement through Patersons 2 months ago @14.5c




Thanks R&G,

apprec that, is it significant now, or just walk down memory lane...???


----------



## nizar

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Thanks R&G,
> 
> apprec that, is it significant now, or just walk down memory lane...???




Significant in that those guys may be the ones doing the selling.


----------



## SevenFX

nizar said:
			
		

> Significant in that those guys may be the ones doing the selling.




Sure, but there a lot of holders out there, and there's no real big selloff (to my suprise) if at all...

Actually think the day has gone well...even of close around 35c.


----------



## Joe Blow

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Hey Joe,
> 
> Would love to hear your take on things 2, so us newones can get different POV (point of views).
> 
> EDIT: and here I was thinkin you had a office job somewhere...??




Unfortunately I can't really offer anything more to the excellent commentary in this thread. 

I sold out yesterday, after having ridden it from 16c, and felt the momentum slipping towards the end of the day. I had anticipated some kind of retrace today as JMS has had a habit of retracing in the past after little spikes and I wanted to lock in my profits.

I don't really have much of a view on its short term prospects as there may be more news in the wings.. or there may not. I may look at it again if it retraces back to the mid 20's.

Best of of luck to all holders.


----------



## Ants

Thanks YT.


----------



## Snakey

my sell light just lit up
lucky i am not holding


----------



## tarnor

here we go about to find out if that 1m at 40c back of the queue is real... could see low 40s very soon.

edit : sorry to sound rampy mods :/  imho


----------



## finnsk

wow raced from 37c to 39c in 10 sec


----------



## nizar

Snakey said:
			
		

> my sell light just lit up
> lucky i am not holding




New highs now.


----------



## Snakey

stupid weblink stopped working then updated to see big surprise


----------



## SevenFX

Snakey said:
			
		

> stupid weblink stopped working then updated to see big surprise




NO, thats just how QUICK the trade went....but your sell light needs fixing...


----------



## Snakey

SevenFX said:
			
		

> NO, thats just how QUICK the trade went....but your sell light needs fixing...



 

Is anyone betting their money that this will break 40c?


----------



## SevenFX

Snakey said:
			
		

> Is anyone betting their money that this will break 40c?




prob few otherwise sellers would be flodding in...creating lots of resistance...


----------



## tarnor

yep even broke my rule of reducing parcel size on second day runs :/


i know its run hard but if you watched todays action alone on any other share and didnt have the - this ran from 24c yesterday in the back of your mind.. you would struggle to of seen an exit sign.


----------



## nizar

Snakey said:
			
		

> Is anyone betting their money that this will break 40c?




If this breaks 40c it will run run run


----------



## noobs

It was around 2.50 - 3pm when this one really started to run yesterday - Will we see a similar rally today perhaps?


----------



## Wilson!

thinking of entering again, hmmmm
nearly bought at 37c doh

already made a few quid on it today


----------



## Snakey

looks like afternoon rally has finished
after five days in a row increase i think we have found the high

grab those profits tech


----------



## tarnor

still don't see how you can call it over.. are we looking at the same share :/


edit: fml migth be one to watch


----------



## Snakey

done done done
look at them run

sellers building strength


----------



## SevenFX

Do you think this will be a strong close Snakey...????


----------



## Joe Blow

Guys just a reminder that this is not a competition to see who can post the most often.

Lets try and add a little more content to those posts and try and place less of a emphasis on small price movements.


----------



## Snakey

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Do you think this will be a strong close Snakey...????



red tomorrow tekmann
sellers will start taking profit today if price increases again


----------



## Snakey

sell light flashing and beeping now
sorry joe last one


----------



## nizar

Snakey said:
			
		

> sell light flashing and beeping now
> sorry joe last one




Snakey remember yesterday 28c to 35c in the last half an hour   
Chances of repeating that feat?
I agree very low. But still a chance.


----------



## SevenFX

Snakey said:
			
		

> sell light flashing and beeping now
> *sorry joe last one*




Seriously Snakey prob right on the money, as it has been running for five *5 *days straight, and has passes most of our expectations, hence follows one of the oldest law's out there *"BALANCE"*


----------



## nizar

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Seriously Snakey prob right on the money, as it has been running for five *5 *days straight, and has passes most of our expectations, hence follows one of the oldest law's out there *"BALANCE"*




Yeh luckily we didnt follow that law yesterday after 4 days running.


----------



## SevenFX

nizar said:
			
		

> Yeh luckily we didnt follow that law yesterday after 4 days running.




The law of *LUCK....* well that's for another day...


----------



## nizar

SevenFX said:
			
		

> The law of *LUCK....* well that's for another day...




So true.
It may not be over for this stock.
But 2mrw breather no doubt in my opinion.
DYL, AIM, AUZ, MLS, etc, etc, all had pullbacks in their uptrends.
Close to 100% in 2 days is a bit much.

In my opinion.


----------



## tarnor

last post for me.. i exited afetr the capper dissapeared. have a feeling they were probably the buyer .. expect the caps to be back tommorow and maybe a bit of a panick sell down on open followed by the strong buying again...  will look for an entry then

cheers


----------



## SevenFX

nizar said:
			
		

> .DYL, AIM, AUZ, MLS, etc, etc, all had pullbacks in their uptrends.




This JMS share behaviour is definetly *NOT* the norm, and at best the ones above had 3 day straight runs.

Todays close suggests it's still in a uptrend, but JMS is on the 5th day....and I'm definetly OUT.


----------



## Snakey

agreed tekmann

i will look for re-entry after completion of retrace


----------



## tech/a

Well that depends on the depth of the retracement.
At 50% or more then this could languish forever during its corrective phase.
At less 23-35% then it could well go further.

this would be seen as the first wave of a trend Elliot wave 1
if so (Wherever that ends) then there is likely to be a 3-5 wave correction followed by Wave 3 which is normally 1 to 1.618 or so of the length of wave 1.

So if taking a short term view than many here are taking the right track--it wont rise vertically forever.

While its taking out highs neither wave 1 or the corrective wave 2 have been established.

Longterm then there are options of how you play it.


----------



## chicken

Wilson! said:
			
		

> thinking of entering again, hmmmm
> nearly bought at 37c doh
> 
> already made a few quid on it today



Even the chicken got in and out with a handsome profit...might try again tomorow....buy at 35c.....sell at 38cents....


----------



## Wilson!

Nice one chicken
Sure was a good trading day
Wonder if she'll be safe for a dip tmrw, could be a settling down though, unless we buy on a dip

I was gonna buy JMSO on open, dohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Normal parcel I buy would have been around $4k profit
 

Double doh


----------



## exberliner1

*Proof of accumulation*

I have just been checking through the course of sales today for JMS.....at 14:50:42 today someone bought 1mn at 39.5 - there are many other 500k buys in there as well....but it is this one that I find exciting - 1mn at 39.5 - has to be corporate.....

Remember you only need to have 3.6mn to reach the 5% notification threshold...

The question therefore is not is someone accumulating - but who is accumulating....

Simple really - just do not sell until we know.

Have fun tomorrow JMS holders.

EB


----------



## tarnor

shares available under 40c are going to be a lot more scarce today.. good chance it will break 40 today.. capper is back early


----------



## SevenFX

Why cant we short these little suckers


----------



## Snakey

morning all

looks like pre-open pigs got slaughtered


----------



## Old Man

Fear is beating greed this morning


----------



## SevenFX

Snakey said:
			
		

> morning all
> 
> looks like pre-open pigs got slaughtered




This is exceptionally holding strong, all RISES considered...

Queit different behaviour, UP 5days 1 weak down day so far.


----------



## spottygoose

Old Man said:
			
		

> Fear is beating greed this morning




Fear is beating good old common sense.


----------



## tarnor

got some on the stall should have another run soemtime today sellers growing weak..


edit: i think we really need a day traders chatter thread or soemthing :/


----------



## spottygoose

tarnor said:
			
		

> got some on the stall should have another run soemtime today sellers growing weak..




Look at those buys that just went through, someone wants this now. Here comes the run.


----------



## Snakey

in @ .355
medium parcel


----------



## Snakey

data frozen
no idea of current price


----------



## spottygoose

Snakey said:
			
		

> data frozen
> no idea of current price




Last 36c vol 8m+


----------



## SevenFX

last 3 small trades went through at .36c


----------



## tech/a

Just back in the office.
Left instructions with broker to sell if it traded at 36.5.

Good or bad I'm leaving this alone until its crystal clear.

Whole market is dead I note (from scans),nothing of much interest so time to do some real work!


----------



## exberliner1

For those of you who haven't had a look go to the ann. of 28th November...... The Chinese JV ann. - look on page 4 at that nice photo showing the JMS Beasley River project which is a JV with RIO. The photo shows the JMS tennement and its relation to RIO's.

Then look at that Brockman ann. from 4th Dec.....also next door to RIO ....literally next door.

If you were RIO - and cashed up as RIO is......what would you do??? - especially when you could buy the whole of JMS for the corporate equivalent of loose change...why be in a JV....when you can have the whole pie......why wait for Brockman to be quantified with the subsequent SP rise when you could buy the whole thing now - cheaper...

Any opinions??

I really would not sell JMS atm.

EB


----------



## Gspot

HMMM! Rio wanting in??  What a lovely thought. I've held through the last week, purely on this kind of thinking. 50c for me please!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

exberliner1 said:
			
		

> I really would not sell JMS atm.
> 
> EB




 

Then you really should have been buying when it was 14c, projects haven't changed one bit since then!

Mate I'm gonna say this one last time, they haven't recieved assays yet for the surface samples, you really must not know the Iron Ore Game, if you did you wouldn't be so Bullish untill you knew for sure that the Avg fe Grade was at or close to 60% and it had low Impurity levels such as Silicone and Phosphorus,

If your trading it, then trade it,

But if your talking fundamentals re the Deposit well then its different!

Also the Beasley JV has nothing to do with JMS, its a JV involving a few miners and RIO,

Last time I'll post on JMS for a bit,

I just don't want to see newbies get sucked into the momentum of this stock and burnt,

Guys its was an amazing stock at 7c when I first noticed it,

Still great at 14c 

Was good value up to 25c

But 35c+ with no assays yet is not value territory for me

Good luck


----------



## pussycat2005

The secret capper /buyer is probably Talbot

Anchor man

Jupiter mines jumped more than 20 per cent on news QLD mining magnate Ken Talbot took 5 million Jms shares at 28 cents through his private investment vehicle Talbot Group Holdings


----------



## Snakey

topped up @ .35
for tommorrow


----------



## exberliner1

YT I may be a newbiw on this forum but I have posted about 1,700 times under this nic over on HC.....I bought JMSO between 2 and 3 c and am now completely free carried on 150k oppies.

Obviously a very lucky newbie ;-)

I do not believe all this buying recently was just extremely rich day traders splashing their cash around.

EB


----------



## pussycat2005

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Guys its was an amazing stock at 7c when I first noticed it,
> 
> Still great at 14c
> 
> Was good value up to 25c
> 
> But 35c+ with no assays yet is not value territory for me
> 
> Good luck



YT why would a mining magnate buy 5 million shares at 28 cents.... if there was no value... 

also assay results are due in 2 -3 weeks time or sooner...

if they are remotely good... i have a figure what the sp could hit...

you did well  - what price did you sell and at what price have you got a bid lol  you can't be THAT greedy...


----------



## spottygoose

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Was good value up to 25c Good luck




YT, you posted this on the day the SP close at 31c - 

Its going crazy,

I was caught off guard with Brockman,

a 4km long by 300m wide target is quite large and its very close to RIO's Brockman


So much activity,

Over next 4 weeks we can expect updates re

1. Brockman- Assays from this target

2. Widgie - Survey

3. Central Yilgarn Mt Ida/ Mt Hope - Chinese JV

4. Beasley River - Drilling


Are you lining up for another go?    I still think we have plenty of upside....


----------



## Snakey

out at open
gamble didnt pay off
will wait for completion of re trace


----------



## SevenFX

Snakey said:
			
		

> out at open
> gamble didnt pay off
> will wait for completion of re trace




Snakey, So where do you see the retracement as complete.


----------



## MiningGuru

I won't re-enter this share until it gets to around 25c

I think it will steadily decline now that the initial excitement is over


----------



## CanOz

I would be suprised if 30c got broken, assuming commod. sentiment remains strong. Thats a 50% retrace, pretty normal.


----------



## MiningGuru

30c has now been broken.

Closed at 29.5.

I can see this falling to the mid 20s next week.

It just rose too high too soon.


----------



## dj_420

i agree, 30 cents mark was a physcological support as well as the 28 cents mark with that large placement. if it breaks 28 cents its heading back to low 20's IMO. i wanted to look at re-entry around 25 cents.


----------



## redandgreen

dj_420 said:
			
		

> i agree, 30 cents mark was a physcological support as well as the 28 cents mark with that large placement. if it breaks 28 cents its heading back to low 20's IMO. i wanted to look at re-entry around 25 cents.



why would the price drift lower with so many developments i.e. assays from Brockman,  anticipated JVs  expected in the short term?
I would expect most punters  would continue  to hold  for at least the next few weeks or  until there is further news.


----------



## dj_420

well to start with its retracing from a huge run which is perfectly normal. every day this week people have been stating, JMS is about to run again, it cant drop any lower, well i bet nobody was betting it would break 30 cents.

the stock is going to face some resistance, after such a big run many people who are still holding will now be facing losses.

i see this stock as good value at 25 cents. if the sp breaks the 28 cent mark this may well get dumped to low 20's. why?? because this is the price of the last placement, people will see this as a floor and if it breaks it will drop.

im not saying this is a bad stock, quite the opposite, i will be re-entering this stock when i see it as fair value which is mid 20's. 

i caught the first run up and jumped off before the re-trace. one thing i have learnt that if you chase a stock on a run you can get burnt. and if you bought at 40 cents then i would dare say you were chasing a stock on a run.


----------



## dj_420

look at SMM, sp ran up to almost 3.00 then retraced to 2.25, why would that stock get sold down on the fact that JORC results were due?

because it ran hard, maybe to hard. stocks tend to follow a pattern or sorts.

anyways closing on the low of the day is very bearish and we could see further weakness before a turnaround. just my opinion.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

dj_420 said:
			
		

> look at SMM, sp ran up to almost 3.00 then retraced to 2.25, why would that stock get sold down on the fact that JORC results were due?
> 
> because it ran hard, maybe to hard. stocks tend to follow a pattern or sorts.
> 
> anyways closing on the low of the day is very bearish and we could see further weakness before a turnaround. just my opinion.




....and whilst everybody hedges on their possible theories ...the pending or not so pending JV beckons. GASP


----------



## spottygoose

Commiserations to those who were hoping to buy at .25c.

Great update for Widgie Nickel, assays to come for Brockman, Chinese JV around the corner.

8 mill + traded today, current SP .35. There might be a dip here or there but I think we are starting the next up hill run.


----------



## dj_420

yeah i decided to up my bid, got in this morning at 29.5 on open, so im happy with that. seems like 29.5 was the bottom of the retrace.

i was going to hold out but buyers starting appearing and it seems that the talbot placement has set a nice floor for the sp.

should see some great ann coming over next couple of weeks.


----------



## spottygoose

dj_420 said:
			
		

> yeah i decided to up my bid, got in this morning at 29.5 on open, so im happy with that. seems like 29.5 was the bottom of the retrace.
> 
> i was going to hold out but buyers starting appearing and it seems that the talbot placement has set a nice floor for the sp.
> 
> should see some great ann coming over next couple of weeks.




And a great call. The depth is awesome, we should see a great close this afternoon.


----------



## tarnor

be nice if it could hold above 40 today.. volume is great.. but looks a bit proppy


----------



## dj_420

i actually think its looking really good. there was over 1 000 000 on 40 cents and that got taken out, very quickly there are now another 1 000 000 on 40 cents again. not charging right past 40 cents but people are happy to accummulate on this price and continue supporting sp.

i would like to see this one close above 40 cents today, create some new support and pending JV ann should help push further.


----------



## nizar

Good call with the 29.5c bottom DJ, thats some nice profits on paper.
I got on today once the 37c previous high was taken out.
Blue skies once again for this one.


----------



## hypnotic

nizar said:
			
		

> Good call with the 29.5c bottom DJ, thats some nice profits on paper.
> I got on today once the 37c previous high was taken out.
> Blue skies once again for this one.




Yeah very good call DJ congrats....

I finally got out today at 42cents... can't resist the profit.   

But it does look very good..... i am still looking for a chance to jump in,

Hm.. has it been 2 weeks since the MOU?? the news may come out soon, i hope i can get back in tomorrow at a good price..

Good luck to all still holding

Hypnotic


----------



## stiger

Small cap very cheap,what more do you want?dyor I did.cheers


----------



## Wilson!

Guys

Most days of late JMS and JMSO have been a great opening buy, as it always seems to run up a few cents from the open price

As we all know, buying on open can go either way. 

I am wondering if it will do it again today...hmmm


 :evilburn:


----------



## dj_420

originally when i bought in i wanted to hold this company long term but when it broke out i felt it ran to hard and took profits. got back in on retrace now i intend on holding for at least medium term.

it would be great for the sp to hold 40 cents and form some decent support. if it retraces from here should find great buying support around 35-37 cents, as nizar pointed out usually previous highs once broken will form new support.


----------



## dj_420

looks like sp may retrace again, judging by chart we may see sp pull back again now. sellers pushed sp down today, failed to make higher highs. i took an exit today with the fact that there should be further short term weakness.

looking for a cheaper re-entry again. i think we may see it test 30 cents again.


----------



## dj_420

buyers are starting to break up and retract bids now.


----------



## nizar

dj_420 said:
			
		

> looks like sp may retrace again, judging by chart we may see sp pull back again now. sellers pushed sp down today, failed to make higher highs. i took an exit today with the fact that there should be further short term weakness.
> 
> looking for a cheaper re-entry again. i think we may see it test 30 cents again.




Hard to say.
Could well be a rebound tomorrow. 37c held well, looks like the previous high is now providing the new support.
Volume was half of yesterdays.


----------



## dj_420

closed at 36 cents, 37 cents support broken, could run right back down again i think. what are some other peoples opinions??


----------



## Sean K

dj_420 said:
			
		

> closed at 36 cents, 37 cents support broken, could run right back down again i think. what are some other peoples opinions??



Could be support between $0.35 and $0.30. Depends on what anns they bring out. Could crumble under $0.30....Hopefully for holders it consolidates for a few days to form a decent base. It's all very short term support atm, imo.


----------



## Wilson!

To be honest, I don't think people saw enough in todays announcement. 
Rock surface details, and no drilling until the new year

Think traders moved onto other pastures.
I would be buying over the next few weeks, with a tight stop, to see either my stop hit in january or a nice reward when they bring our results from drilling. 

Then again, hope im wrong as its a great trading stock atm, and the potential results could see the price stabilise and move up...


----------



## spottygoose

Pre- open - could be a trading halt. Hoping it is good news re JV or assay results that are due. Volume hasn't been high as it has been with prior to previous announcements which is a worry - hoping that it is just xmas holiday malaise.


----------



## spottygoose

nah 


JUPITER MINES LIMITED
ABN 51 105 991 740
Suite 1405, Level 14, 33 Bligh Street, SYDNEY NSW 2000 Tel: 02 9235 2755 Fax: 02 9235 2955
Jupiter asx JMS 3-1-07 Sonia
ASX Announcement
3rd January 2007
Option Expiry Underwriting Agreement
The Directors of Jupiter Mines Limited are pleased to advise that the Company has entered into an
underwriting agreement with Findlay & Co Stockbrokers with respect to the Company’s outstanding
Listed (JMSO) 31st January 2007 twenty cent options and January 31st 07 twenty cent Unlisted
options .
The total number of Listed (JMSO) outstanding options is 14,354,116 and unlisted options are
4,750,000 totalling 19,104,116 options, the total underwritten amount is $3,820,823.20. The
underwriter will receive a fee totalling 4.0% of the underwritten amount and 750,000 unlisted
options at an exercise price of $0.50cents expiring twelve months from issue.
Quotation of the 31st January 2007 options (JMSO) will cease trading on 23rd January 2007 that
is 5 business days before 31st January 2007.
The capital raised from the option exercise will be applied to further advance the Company’s
existing projects, including ongoing development of its Iron Projects and commencement of RC and
Diamond drilling at Central Yilgarn Iron, Beasley River and Brockman Iron Projects.
The company will continue its feasibility studies and drilling programs at Jupiter’s Widgiemooltha
Nickel Project after the recent discovery of three additional conductor zones and ongoing
exploration programs at the company’s projects in WA.
Company Secretary
Sydney, 3rd January 2007
For and on behalf of the directors of Jupiter Mines Limited


----------



## stiger

spottygoose said:
			
		

> Pre- open - could be a trading halt. Hoping it is good news re JV or assay results that are due. Volume hasn't been high as it has been with prior to previous announcements which is a worry - hoping that it is just xmas holiday malaise.



There is a lot in this stock to come yet,as of tonight off watch list and into bottom drawer for xmas hol next year.cheers imho will be worth lots.


----------



## spottygoose

5 million oppies converted ...


----------



## stiger

spottygoose said:
			
		

> 5 million oppies converted ...



Don't sell is my philosophy.imho cheers


----------



## spottygoose

stiger said:
			
		

> Don't sell is my philosophy.imho cheers




Bought more today. Assay results may be out tomorrow.


----------



## SevenFX

Looks Like Good News 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070109/pdf/310ftd79x9rkb6.pdf


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Assay results are out and they're actually good yet no one seems to care......... yet


----------



## SevenFX

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> yet no one seems to care......... yet




How's 480k @ 35c for someone


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

SevenFX said:
			
		

> How's 480k @ 35c for someone




I did say ...... yet.

But surprised that the buy order didn't just chomp up 35-36c resistance, that would have got the stock going


----------



## SevenFX

Not a great deal of resistance there, though no movement as YET.

NEWS IS Good, esp on this UP day.


----------



## dj_420

i think that talbot knew of greater things happening here. MTN first and now JMS. some great results but now we need some drill results to give us an indication of the depth of the resource. i would like to see those results extended over the 2.5 km zone. 

slowly moving up. i think once market clicks on again we will start to see some movement.


----------



## SevenFX

dj_420 said:
			
		

> slowly moving up. i think once market clicks on again we will start to see some movement.




Ahhh...think they've finally heard you DJ....as resistance dissapears...

*EDIT: SEE the Buyers building up from 1.5m on news to 2.6m now... All GOOD  : *


----------



## toc_bat

i was under the impression that the KEY piece of news the market was waiting on this one was the ann of the Chinese JV,

which by previous ann in late Nov was due b4 xmas, still no news on that tho, maybe that is the brake holding this one back.

any thoughts - comments - analysis?


----------



## spottygoose

toc_bat said:
			
		

> i was under the impression that the KEY piece of news the market was waiting on this one was the ann of the Chinese JV,
> 
> which by previous ann in late Nov was due b4 xmas, still no news on that tho, maybe that is the brake holding this one back.
> 
> any thoughts - comments - analysis?




I think that is exactly what is holding the market back. I was thinking this last week or so that we have drifted back that people we getting impatient with the updates on both the assays and the JV.

Once bitten twice shy after the Sino deal fell through. The chinese are notorious for moving slowly so am hoping it is just the red tape that is holding up an update on this.

The volume over that last week or so had me concerned as most JMS annoucements recently seem to have been proceeded by good volume. HOwerver, the assay results have proved me wrong on that. GOod results.

Still the deafening silence on the JV is a concern but even if it does fall through there will be someone else waiting in the wings. Remember it seems that JMS were happy to have that sino deal lapse as they were "negotiating much better terms". 

Lets hope we get an annoucement soon and we can continue the run north.


----------



## SevenFX

Bit of a quiet day, but buyers are not fleeing, and seem to be holding ground.

Expected a bit more today....though were not going south at least.

Strong Sales at 35-35.5c


----------



## SevenFX

Looks like our bullish 480k friend (now 477k) is will to may more, and hopefully this will stimilate to flow... breaking the standoff

Perhaps strong close...at current retracement.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Large 4m order cross traded through, approx $1.3m

Wonder who it was, Talbot selling to someone?

Actually is probably Talbot buying off someone, he's been buying JMS at 35c on market recently


----------



## spottygoose

Hmmm Yes i saw that one. Hope it is a good sign. The silence on this JV and the lack of reaction to the assay results is curious...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Ummm what the?????????


Did anyone else see a 57m buy order pop up on the opies at 12c?????    

Its gone now but was up there for a good few mins


----------



## spottygoose

http://www.brr.com.au/JMS

Jeremy Snaith on boardroom radio - all sounds very encouraging... link above if anyone is interested.


----------



## toc_bat

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Actually is probably Talbot buying off someone, he's been buying JMS at 35c on market recently




YT, educate me, .... how do you know something so specific, or is Talbot so transparent he or she publishes this sorta stuff somewhere on their website?

cya

edit: 57m buy order on JMSO? there arent even that many are there? only 20m???


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey Toc,

As a substanital share holder Talbot has to disclose his transactions within a reasonable period ie 1-2 weeks,

If you check last couple of ann they showed him buying on mkt at 35c level


I was speculating as to who the buyer was who bought som much off market yesterday 

I think somethings up, lots of big buying soaking up sells around 35c, so I'm again sepculating/assuming its Talbot


Almost forgot, re that Option but, I have no idea wht was going on, its was up there for a min or so and then it was gone, but it was definately 57m @ 12c


----------



## dj_420

maybe a typo when someone was entering the order? got a little excited and hit a couple of extra zeros   

anyway, looks good for ann, am waiting very patiently for this one. if its not talbot buying then some other big boy is taking them just as quick as people can sell them. 

some one has been taking enough shares off market so that sellers havent been able to influence sp today.


----------



## toc_bat

thanks YT and DJ

in your collective experiences, when you see this sort of activity which makes you say something is up, is generally something up?

i mean it would be quite a gamble to think that this sort of buying is confirmation of an insiders knowledge of say a positive development on the expected JV.

would any of you take such a gamble and buy in? if the JV falls through it could easily drop to the 20s i think ...

anyway out of cash so just foolin round, paper trading,


----------



## toc_bat

i have re read many of JMS anns just now, couple of Qs, 

ok what does CID stand for? did a few google searches but kept coming up with criminal investigations department

second, there is a difference between Beasley river and Brockman right? They do however mention both of these in a couple of anns, leads me thinking that maybe Brockman is the formation name at Beasley, which is the location.

anyone...?

thx in advance

edit: ok beasley and brockman are seperate,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

CID = Channel Iron Deposit

Brockman and Beasley seperate areas, both very prospective for Iron Ore


----------



## toc_bat

thanks YT


----------



## dj_420

interest starting to pick up again. possibly as drilling campaigns begin on each project. JMS will also try an expand on their 300 000 ounce gold resource also.

anyway from charts JMS was in short term descending triangle and has found support at 33.5 cents mark. possible breakout today from descending triangle pattern.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

An ann maybe about to come out going off buying and volume of last 2 days

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

lol DJ great minds think alike and in our case at the same time, lol both of us posted at 1.52pm


----------



## dj_420

lol, nice work yt.

yes i think maybe ann is due, and by looks of things could be good!

now we play the waiting game.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

DJ this maybe a breakout going from your descending triangle graph

It'll be outstanding if it breaks 42c

Its unbelievable timing for me as I took my $15k profit from BCN and bought 100k JMSO at 15c today, I suppose the lesson here is a bird in the hand is worth twice in the bush, or rather a profit taken and reinvested somewhere else can generate even more profit, rather than just holding on to the original play


----------



## stockmaster

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> DJ this maybe a breakout going from your descending triangle graph
> 
> It'll be outstanding if it breaks 42c
> 
> Its unbelievable timing for me as I took my $15k profit from BCN and bought 100k JMSO at 15c today, I suppose the lesson here is a bird in the hand is worth twice in the bush, or rather a profit taken and reinvested somewhere else can generate even more profit, rather than just holding on to the original play





Blue sky? not quite i fink, i see a lot of resistance...but does have potential...i want to see the volume to pick up!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

From a technical point of view, once a stock clears previous highs and moves to all time highs I call it blus sky as technically there's no more pre-established resistance levels,

Majority of the time when a stock clears to these blue sky levels it can run quite hard.

Thats what I meant with Blue skies after 42-43c as 42.5c was previous all time high,

Would need to get to say 45c to confirm on volume


----------



## stockmaster

True, shall keep an eye on it!


----------



## SevenFX

Large no of trades in at 42c totalling 1.8m so far.

Strong support if jms trades above 42c with potential run up to 55c if sustained trading above 43c.

However high probabality of failure around the 42c mark. IMO

SevenFX


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Tek can you explain a wee bit further the fialure probability at 42c, I'm always eager to learn as my Tech analysis is no where near as strong as my fund analysis


I would have thought that by the sheer amount of volume plenty of traders are in, so if all time highes of 43c+ are so close I would have thought they'd take it out tonight to close at say 43c so that tomoz will open very strong

Just my thoughts, we'll know in about an hour though


----------



## dj_420

yeah if it gets above 43 cents for close i think that will set the tone for great day tomorrow. maybe everyone realised that JMS also has gold deposit.

anyway i think if it clears 43 then i may buy more as there will be no overhead resistance as YT has pointed out.


----------



## SevenFX

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Tek can you explain a wee bit further the fialure probability at 42c,




Roughly 80% of trades fail at the 50% mark, hence where it's spent the last 1 1/2 hrs struggling.

Should trading be sustained above 43c safe profit would be around 48c with full retracement at 55c.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Roughly 80% of trades fail at the 50% mark, hence where it's spent the last 1 1/2 hrs struggling.
> 
> Should trading be sustained above 43c safe profit would be around 48c with full retracement at 55c.




Tek,

So if close above 43c (which is what I'm hoping for) you reckon it'll get to 48c very easily? "safe profit" ??

Not sure I get the "full retracement to 55c" though, isn't a retracement when somethings goes backwards or in the case of stocks down????

Also whats the 50% mark? ? ?

Sorry mate I ain't the best tech going around so if you could explain it would be great


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Tek had a look at chart,

Are u saying breakout was 36c and target was 48c (safe profit) so may fail at 42c since this is the 50% mark? ? ?

How did you get 55c target, the full length of the flag pole added on to where? breakout point? so 36c + 19c ? ? ? ?


----------



## SevenFX

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Tek had a look at chart,
> 
> Are u saying breakout was 36c and target was 48c (safe profit) so may fail at 42c since this is the 50% mark? ? ?
> 
> How did you get 55c target, the full length of the flag pole added on to where? breakout point? so 36c + 19c ? ? ? ?




YT,
Breakout occured at .15c, 
Retracement reversed at 29.5c 
Flagpoll =25c

25c from retracement (29.5c) = 54.5c
50% from retracement (29.5c) =12.5c
75% from retracement = .48c
29.5c+12.5c=42c

Hope this is more clear or can explain another way...

SevenFX


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

SevenFX said:
			
		

> YT,
> Breakout occured at .15c,
> Retracement reversed at 29.5c
> Flagpoll =25c
> 
> 25c from retracement (29.5c) = 54.5c
> 50% from retracement (29.5c) =12.5c
> 29.5c+12.5c=42c
> 
> Hope this is more clear or can explain another way...
> 
> SevenFX





Cheers,

Didn't have the close I imagined it would, at the least should get a speeding ticket,

I wonder if todays action was tech based I charts/breakout etc, or fundamental in the form of an ann coming out?

Looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## SevenFX

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I wonder if todays action was tech based I charts/breakout etc, or fundamental in the form of an ann coming out?




They say charts never Lie, and everything is factored into the charts. 

JMS hasn't failed yet, so perhaps 2morrow above ave volume like 2day.

Note: Small amendment 2 previous post.

Cheers
Good Luck. (Not that luck has much to do with it.)
SevenFX


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Looks like it stalled on open,


----------



## Novski

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Looks like it stalled on open,




Do you mind if i ask what you think it was stalled by YT... Are you simply suggesting that a positive start results in an entire positive day...

Novski


----------



## dj_420

very interesting ann, talbot has purchased another 5 million shares on market. thats why we saw such a big run yesterday.

now although that is all very speculative talbot has been buying up really big in JMS lately. and the last couple of times have been on market transactions also.

i dont know what other people may read into this but i think it is a good sign.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Yeah but unless I calculated wrong most of his buying was at 33c, although I didn't think he SP was down there,

Also the spate of directors selling to fund their option conversions was huge,

I think somewhere in there the directors where doing cross trades selling to Talbot at discount (ie 33c) so they could fund conversion of their 20c opies

Anyone else care to have a look at the ann's and comment?


----------



## hypnotic

I had a good look at all those change of director's interest and change in substantial holdings notices. 

Talbot looks like he got in on the 15th...2 days ago. So they might have got in around the 35 cent mark unless they had some deal with the directors. So now is the question who is buying up the shares today?? Unusally high volume yesterday and high number of trades than normal. I am leaning towards good news coming and some insider knowledge on soon to be annoucements. I am not surprised to see an announcement for tomorrow about Widgie.. but ultimately I hope its about something to do with their iron deposits.

But then again we could see it going weaker with people selling out for locking in profit. Chart wise looks good, MACD turning, if it holds up at 40 cents level and consolidate I could see this go to 50 cents with strong iron deals now going, maybe they have struck a JV deal or something is on the table?? Any other thoughts??


----------



## Roscoe

I had a look at the change of interest filings and see that Dennis Wood was appointed a non-exec Director of JMS in late dec and he's also a Director of Talbot.  Of the 5,050,000 shares picked up by Talbot recently, 
500,000 were from Broome (JMS Chairman) at 35 cents (after he exercised options) on December 28
1,500,000 were from Evans (JMS MD) at 33cents on Jan-10
1,100,000 from Murray (JMS Dep Chairman) at 33cents on Jan-10
1,300,000 from Snaith (JMS Director) at 33 cents on Jan-10
The rest were picked up in the market on dec 28 and 29, so most of them were for director financing of option premiums and traded off market.

So the 9mm shares traded in the market on 15th were NOT Talbot.

Something else brewing methinks


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Yeah but unless I calculated wrong most of his buying was at 33c, although I didn't think he SP was down there,
> 
> Also the spate of directors selling to fund their option conversions was huge,
> 
> *I think somewhere in there the directors where doing cross trades selling to Talbot at discount (ie 33c) so they could fund conversion of their 20c opies*
> 
> Anyone else care to have a look at the ann's and comment?




Thanks Roscoe, thats what I thought,

Anyway I took my profits on JMSO, my experience tells me that options trade at a substantial discount in the few days prior to de-list which is 23rd if I''m not mistaken, ie even if stock is around 45c opies may only go as high as 20c, don't ask me why but it usually always happens, this isn't a recommnedation, rather just a comment based on a  few years of observations


Good luck to all


----------



## Profitseeker

Any thoughts on the latest announcement. I'm thinking it might mean that they will have better news then the chinesse venture. It seem to be supporting the share price any way.


----------



## dj_420

im hoping that its a ann for JV with one of the majors. but thats just speculation.

but yes the ann has seemed to keep sp propped up today. anyway im waiting very patiently for the next ann.


----------



## dj_420

sp seems to have increased in last couple of days on low volume. sign that sellers are not willing to push sp down.

not sure whats happening. seems smaller traders have pushed sp right back up.


----------



## dj_420

had been pushed up on thin legs, however now buyers have filled the gaps. some decent support shown again for this stock. 

possible news in qtrly re JV? 

sp has made a number of attempts to break out. some solid resistance around that 43 cent mark. shown good support.

IMO has also formed long ascending triangle.


----------



## Profitseeker

I think it is looking good. Maybe news is round the corner.


----------



## speves

Almost tempted to place this one in the potential breakout thread.  Not just because of the chart pennant but also because of that last ann......"However, the company is currently considering other opportunities......................"

In hindsight obvious clues are...well..obvious......or am I just hullucinating here!!


----------



## Profitseeker

Yes. They have made it extremely obvious haven't they!


----------



## toc_bat

well late november they were making much more obvious statements that they should be anning a chinese JV within 30 days, its a good 75 days and so far nothing, oh well, trying to second guess or read in between the lines can be dangerous


----------



## barney

Hey DJ and YT, You guys seem to have a pretty good handle on this stock ... any thoughts on todays late sell off??  Not huge volume, but enough to consider ?? .......  This is the first time in over 2 months JMS has been under the 30 day MA ..........   Any fundamentals changed that you guys know about?   Cheers, Barney.


----------



## Halba

imma gonna hold till nickel drilling

their properties are good


----------



## saltyjones

Halba said:
			
		

> imma gonna hold till nickel drilling
> 
> their properties are good



i sold some today @ .37  though i cannot overlook their bright Ni & Fe prospects with gold results coming out in several weeks. its a great story in my mind.


----------



## dj_420

nothing about their story has changed. still have great fundamentals, nickel, gold, ore.

i think a few holders have got sick of waiting for the pending JV announcement thats all.

ill post up a chart on the action shortly.


----------



## dj_420

ok so JMS has been trading within this channel since the breakout with brockman ann. the sp has found support at the 33.5 level in the past and has been tested on a number of occasions.

a break of the 33 cent support and the next level down is 29.5 where the sp found strong support on retracement of the original breakout.

although a down day it was on lower volume so not a huge time to panick in my opinion. however i want to see that critical level of 33 cents mark hold and see a white candle tomorrow.


----------



## barney

although a down day it was on lower volume so not a huge time to panick in my opinion. however i want to see that critical level of 33 cents mark hold and see a white candle tomorrow.[/QUOTE]

I agree re looking for a white candle  ......... I am still curious/unsure about the volume in relation to the time frame though......  

The slide in the sp only started at just before 3 o clock when a cross trade of one million shares went through at 36.5 cents, followed by almost another million shares (total) between 3 and 4 o clock  That was nearly the whole days trading in one hour before close ..........  thoughts anyone??


----------



## hypnotic

dj_420 said:
			
		

> ok so JMS has been trading within this channel since the breakout with brockman ann. the sp has found support at the 33.5 level in the past and has been tested on a number of occasions.
> 
> a break of the 33 cent support and the next level down is 29.5 where the sp found strong support on retracement of the original breakout.
> 
> although a down day it was on lower volume so not a huge time to panick in my opinion. however i want to see that critical level of 33 cents mark hold and see a white candle tomorrow.




Great posting DJ, i love your charts very clear to read   !

Definitely agree with the technical analysis there. I bought back in after selling at the high and now holding and waiting for the illusive JV. 

My gut feeling is that people are getting out of this one just taking some profit for other opportunities after the big leap. Judging by the low volume it looks like people are not interested on this one for the short term until some news come out.

Also there are lots of strong share holders every time it dips to around 33.5 cent mark support brings this share back up. Looks like it is consolidating really well around these level. The share price is now sitting at the averages indicates to me it wont be long till people come back in finding fair value in the stock.

However, if the sp breaks through the 30 cent mark then momentum traders on this share will start selling out, bringing the share price down.

Like DJ have said I don;t believe fundamentals have changed, in fact it looks even better now. 

With that said we do need some postive news here. I will hold this one long though really like the projects in the company, dunno about the directors though.

(please do your own research these are my views on this only)  : 

Cheers,

Hypnotic


----------



## dj_420

this one tends to move very quickly at times. stock showed strong buying support at these levels this morning. 

with news imminent on a number of projects i dont see this one been dumped too hard. sp has actually picked up this morning of yesterdays low.

technically seems to have found strong support at 33 cents mark.


we have news due on

- gold upgrade
- iron ore 
- nickel to start drilling

once the tenements at brockman go live we could see interest pick up from RIO (adjoining tenement). 

and also remember we have a lot of exciting times ahead with brockman, 2.5 km strike zone 3-400 metres wide, if we see some depth this will be a substantial resource.


----------



## Profitseeker

if brockmann is that promising i think rio will try and get set before the results of the drilling.


----------



## spottygoose

Chinese look at iron ore projects
Source: SMH
February 14, 2007

BAOSTEEL Group, China's largest steelmaker, and rival Wuhan Iron & Steel are seeking to invest in iron ore projects in Australia to secure supplies to meet rising demand.

"We are looking closely at potential iron ore projects," Zhang Yong, Baosteel's Australian investment manager, said in an interview before a mining conference that began in Perth this week. Wuhan is in talks to take a stake in a $2.6 billion iron ore project, said its manager for iron ore purchases, Dai Jianqiu.

Demand for steel in China, the world's largest producer of the alloy, is forecast to grow 8.4 per cent a year until 2010 as the nation builds more skyscrapers, cars and home appliances. Australia last quarter had about $5.95 billion of iron ore projects approved or under construction.

"Chinese steel producers are investing in Australian iron ore mines in order to secure supplies for their rapidly growing steel industry," said Rohan Kendall, an analyst at the Australian Bureau of Agriculture and Resource Economics.

Chinese companies are studying more than 15 minerals and energy projects in Australia worth $10 billion, Henry Wang, a senior investment commissioner at the Australian consulate-general in Shanghai, said last week.

The Australian Government wants Chinese companies to build ports and processing plants in Australia, not just invest in mines, Mr Wang said.

Five straight years of price increases have driven Chinese companies to seek to bankroll alternative suppliers in Australia, which shipped $7.3 billion of the ore to China last year.


----------



## Profitseeker

Ha. Should be good next week.


----------



## Pat

JMS has broken support @ 0.33 cents. Where will she go from here?

I'd say its still in it's sideway trend however if it breaks 30 cents it could be a precursor before a downtrend occurs...

MACD is looking a little sick along with Stochastics. Needs buyers obviously!
This is divergence right?

The stock is trading along the bottom bollinger band, slowly stretching it out and widening and is now trading below its MA's.

Any thoughts on this and why its in such a slump now?


----------



## Profitseeker

I think it slumping as people are getting bored/worried about the lack of announcement.


----------



## barney

The management were very up beat in their radio announcement a few weeks back, mentioning some "exciting" times coming up over the next two months (that would be about a month now), so assuming the management were being fair dinkum, and there is no reason to believe otherwise at this stage, those punters selling at the current sp may regret their "boredom" in a few weeks or so, imo. Tempting to top up considering the closeness of the anns. Director aquiring half a million unlisted options certainly doesn't appear to be bad news either .  Good luck to holders.


----------



## HRL

Profitseeker said:
			
		

> I think it slumping as people are getting bored/worried about the lack of annoucement.



  I hear you and I think this one will reward the patient holders out there... I should know as I held a big chunk for a longtime last year and got tired of the complete lack of communication so eventually sold up and moved on... then three weeks later out of nowhere they made their announcement and exploded from 14.5c to 40c !!       Basically a good company and are heading in the right direction IMO.  Though a crash course in investor relations wouldn't hurt.


----------



## barney

Couple of nice buy orders went through today.... 100,000 @ 31 ....  60,000 @ 30.5  .... and 50,000 and 30,000 @ 31

Not huge money, but enough to warrant attention for a small spec stock in a downtrend    ............. It was enough to convince me to top up


----------



## stiger

barney said:
			
		

> Couple of nice buy orders went through today.... 100,000 @ 31 ....  60,000 @ 30.5  .... and 50,000 and 30,000 @ 31
> 
> Not huge money, but enough to warrant attention for a small spec stock in a downtrend    ............. It was enough to convince me to top up



So Barney do you see a bottom is close or do we have a way to go yet? Cheers


----------



## barney

stiger said:
			
		

> So Barney do you see a bottom is close or do we have a way to go yet? Cheers




Howdy S, The chart is not pretty (it looks like it may test the 29-30 cent support line), but there are some initial signs that the slide is weakening imo. There is divergance on the chaikin osc. Even the momentum from 15th-20th showing early signs of divergance. RSI is still weak, but that is to be expected ....... 
All the punters from 4th december are still in profit, so if it consolidates at the current sp, that would be a good sign.  As the lads said above, "boredom", or probably impatience is the main reason for the decline ............. We all like to see action on our stocks ........... I think patience will be rewarded with this one, but there is no guarantee of what the sp will do ..............  The last of the impatient sellers may drive the sp a bit lower, but the fact that the larger orders yesterday were buy orders gives some longer term confidence ........... All the best.


----------



## Halba

this is looking bad. why can't the company release some positive info?


----------



## coladuna

tell me about it. was sitting on 145% profit and now it has dwindled down to 70% in a matter of a month or two. Not happy at all


----------



## Halba

well its okay its only february. most of the news on mining is not there dec-jan. so its only 1 month in the yr.


----------



## hypnotic

It has broken through the 30 cents mark,

Looks like no turning back for a while unless there is some new released soon. 

The buying volume on this one has been very low. Looks like most people have moved on from this share after the price hikes. The MACD is on a downward trend since Dec and had crossed the 0 line a few days ago. 
The share price is now down at the EMAs, maybe a sign that it is over sold or this stock is being overlooked.

I still believe in the fundamentals on this one, but looks like the company has taken a long holiday since its series of annoucements before Christmas.

Hope they'll pull their socks up soon.

Hypnotic


----------



## Halba

the last good news was the audio broadcast. that gave a strong impression as does brockman and anything to do with iron ore in general

will continue to hold   even  if i suffer large financial loss!

even in bull mkt not easy is it!!


----------



## speves

In the absence of much discussion on this stock lately i will post these comments taken from another forum.  I stress that these are not my words and the forum does not have the antiramping policing that ASF does but nevertheless I think there may be some merit in them...

Aplogies to original authors...but as holders I'm sure they won't mind me spreading the word.

_Just rang the company again and news sounds better and better. Board meeting friday (rather not reveal his name as MORE than helpful) from which some big positive announcements are going to be revealed. More than one I have been told (multiple). In addition it was stated that this wouldn't be all the positive news as alot more was due shortly (any day now in addition to the board meeting announcements). In fact its hinted we could see a string of reports and news all very good over the next couple of weeks.

This is all subject to the company having been honest but I definately believe them more than ever!!!_

and

_I have not posted for a lot of years so take it or leave it.
I spoke with one of the directors this morning. He pretty much confirmed what B has been saying but he was fairly careful about what he said. He is very bullish re Jupiter and is a bit surprised at how far the SP has sunk. He confirmed that the discussions with the Chinese were continuing and they are looking at other possibilities re JV. Nothing has changed from the news release. Announcements will be forthcoming re drilling and I asked when. He suggested within a week. I asked him if Talbot was selling and he replied not to his knowledge and reminded me that his man Denis Wood is a director.

_

Make give a few dejected holders some hope....hopefully not false hope....


----------



## moses

might make a nice bottom pick soon...

fwiw the SMA agrees with the above posts...


----------



## Riesling

Up today on the promise of good news to be announced after today's board meeting.  I've topped up, Monday should be interesting.


----------



## Profitseeker

Yep looks like it could have turned.


----------



## speves

I think the coming week will provide good returns for the JMS faithful.  Boardroom meeting was held today ahead of some long expected announcments.  Board meetings are seldom watertight and today's price rise would tend to indicate that the news was good.......


----------



## Halba

its bottomed

done

plenty of good projects, BLUE SKY!


----------



## stiger

Halba said:
			
		

> its bottomed
> 
> done
> 
> plenty of good projects, BLUE SKY!



Yes I feel you may be right,a pretty solid day today.cheers


----------



## redandgreen

the only stock in my portfolio that is green today....
very promising,..... looks like things might be happening soon........inshallah


----------



## speves

redandgreen said:
			
		

> the only stock in my portfolio that is green today....
> very promising,..... looks like things might be happening soon........inshallah



Same here...the only green in a sea of red.

Expectations of announcements tomorrow.


----------



## marc1

redandgreen said:
			
		

> the only stock in my portfolio that is green today....
> very promising,..... looks like things might be happening soon........inshallah




Not only green today guys which in its self is a great sign , but managed to turn 

around a 20% + loss @ opening to 6% + gain @ the close today, a sterling 

performance in anyones language.

Good luck to all holders, a ray of light on a gloomy day.

Go JMS


----------



## Halba

Yeah thats bloody good. It does have good iron ore assets, and a promising gold asset(Rio said Klondyke could hold 3 million ounces of gold) as well as nickel near Mincor Resources(MCR). So all the booming mkts. its up to the managment now to get things moving, so we can get reasonable timeframes for resources development.


----------



## eMark

Was the announcement yesterday the one everyone was waiting for? I think not?


----------



## Halba

I dumped 1/2 of my stake for breakeven. Will sell the rest on remaining news.


----------



## eMark

Halba said:
			
		

> I dumped 1/2 of my stake for breakeven. Will sell the rest on remaining news.




Do you think we will see a further rise today on such low volume? It seems anything could happen.


----------



## Halba

I wouldn't mind, I'll sell into it if its high 30s.


----------



## eMark

Any further comments regarding this stock from holders? This was s'post to be the week some 'fun' came back into the stock. But of course we had 'that' correction... I hold around 0.3455, I'm trying to keep the faith. Hoping for some major news soon.

Cheers


----------



## spottygoose

Update on BRR today:

Beasley River (iron-ore) first round drilling completed; waiting on results which are expected this week or next.

Nickle Assays from Widgie are pending.

Brockman (this is THE big one IMO) - Application pending, approval expected in March with drilling planned for April

Central Yilgarn - drilling expected to start soon after Govt. approval.

No mention of Klondyke which I think (hope) means the results are due any day now.
Mentioned they are cashed up (especially since taking Talbot group on board as an investor) and are focuing on their exploration campaign. 

So the upshot is we have a definate Beasly update on the way, possibly a klondyke, hopefully soon after something from Widgie.

If we are really lucky maybe we will finally get an update on the chinese iron ore agreement. There was no mention of this in the interview but rumours have been swirling of some big announcements this week but then hey we have been expecting news for so long so who knows....


----------



## noirua

Interesting to see the chart and the next resistance point of 28 cents. After that there is a fall to the next support level at about 20 cents.


----------



## nizar

noirua said:
			
		

> Interesting to see the chart and the next resistance point of 28 cents. After that there is a fall to the next support level at about 20 cents.




So sad.
And to think that this beautiful stock once did 22c to 35c in one day for me.
So glad im not one of those long term fundamental types.


----------



## spottygoose

nizar said:
			
		

> So sad.
> And to think that this beautiful stock once did 22c to 35c in one day for me.
> So glad im not one of those long term fundamental types.




JMS has been very kind to me. Am annoyed I have missed a couple of extra trading opportunties by holding on waiting for this news. Still I think i will be rewarded again and maybe again....


----------



## spottygoose

Looks like something could be happening, up 10%. Klondyke or Beasley River results appear to be the most likely. I have asked this on other sites to no avail but can anyone help with what gold and iron grades we should be looking for out of these results? Cheers.


----------



## eMark

spottygoose said:
			
		

> Looks like something could be happening, up 10%. Klondyke or Beasley River results appear to be the most likely. I have asked this on other sites to no avail but can anyone help with what gold and iron grades we should be looking for out of these results? Cheers.




Actually ended up 15%. Pity it's only reached where I hold (poor me). I'm sorry I don't have the answers your looking for. But it does appear that this latest increase lends itself to specualation that something is coming...(yawn) : 

Realisticaly if any 'good' news does come out soon, where do holders believe the stock price will move too? It's reached a high of 0.42c...

Not that this is directly related, but it should be noted. DOW was steady on Friday, but metals were down.


----------



## Riesling

Announcement - finally!  Drill program confirms gold at Klondyke.


----------



## eMark

Riesling said:
			
		

> Announcement - finally!  Drill program confirms gold at Klondyke.




A good announcement, but a disapointing finish


----------



## borat

Anyone have an idea whats happening with this Stock? Has been sitting still on very low too no volume the last 2 days...

B.


----------



## Profitseeker

I think the daytraders are out and the investors are just sitting patient for the announcements. Hence little volume or price movement. On a broadcast the CEO told us that we would have announcements this week. Hopefully they will come early next week now. Price does normally run about a day prior to an announcement so look for that as a sign.


----------



## spottygoose

http://www.brr.com.au

See BRR for an an interview conducted on Wednesday with Jeremy Snaith re Klondyke. 

Sounds positive for a gold operation out of Klondyke in a couple of years time. They have a continuous gold zone over 3 kms.

They are re-doing resource calculations and undertaking a new scoping study and hope to start a new drilling program in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Halba

This company is a DOG people. Just a joke really. When will they get their act together, this millenia?


----------



## eMark

Halba said:
			
		

> This company is a DOG people. Just a joke really. When will they get their act together, this millenia?




On what basis are you calling this a DOG? I for one hope it isn't, as I have money in it.


----------



## Joe Blow

Halba said:
			
		

> This company is a DOG people. Just a joke really. When will they get their act together, this millenia?




Halba, just saying a company is a dog isn't enough I'm afraid. If you're going to make a statement like that, I expect you to explain yourself in a little more detail.


----------



## Fodder

eMark said:
			
		

> On what basis are you calling this a DOG? I for one hope it isn't, as I have money in it.




He's calling it a DOG on the basis of being a disgruntled holder whose sick of waiting on expected announcements that have been falsely timetabled by the directors and has now copped a loss to get out of it.   

This company is not a DOG, it has some highly prospective ground in some very classy neighborhoods. But the management has to be a concern. What's happened to the Chinese MOU (NOV 28) and what's happened to the Beasley results (MAR 9, Snaith on BRR). The directors tardiness with keeping the market informed is creating a lot of negative sentiment with this stock and not to mention a fair degree of cynicism...it has been noted how well (and quickly) informed the market was in DEC 2006 when the Company needed to ensure the heads hit the strike price for the oppies...


----------



## Halba

My post referred to the inability of mngmt to get their act together. "this millenia" >> refers to my annoyance and anger in the mngmt. It is a dog. Even though they have good ground I don't see them getting anything into production this century. 

Theres too many speculative stocks like this on the market, that will never ever achieve anything. A quick look at the minerals sector and you can see all the junk/froth in the sector, about 98% junk. Pity we get caught on these from time to time. 

As for being a holder I am an EX holder. Exited above 34c.

Klondyke - 







			
				Spottygoose said:
			
		

> They have a continuous gold zone over 3 kms.




At 1 gram a tone? How is that economic!! And considering they took 1 year to get us 1 batch of drill results, when will they mine?

Back to 10-15c where she belongs.


----------



## Fodder

It always amuses me how former holders still follow threads on their former holdings, even though they now think it is such a DOG, and only now make a post to tell all the current holders what a DOG they have...I mean really what is that about? Maybe it gives them a release for their frustration with the stock...I dunno, seems a bit   _strange_ to me... (makes me wonder why it's suddenly a DOG now and wasn't when they bought it, probably bought it while everyone else was buying it and I guess when your in the middle of a flock of sheep you can't really see the DOG).


----------



## Sean K

Halba said:
			
		

> My post referred to the inability of mngmt to get their act together. "this millenia" >> refers to my annoyance and anger in the mngmt. It is a dog. Even though they have good ground I don't see them getting anything into production this century.
> Back to 10-15c where she belongs.



Seems management are the main source of your angst here Halba. I don't know management well enough to comment, but I see others are a little disturbed also. Anyone got anything positive to say about them? Not sure how that equates to 10-15 cents a share though. Seems a tad dramatic to me. How do you value them at this?   I've had a look through their projects and they seem to have some pretty prospective projects. Has Iron, Nickel, Gold, Copper. Decent mix. Discussions with the Chinese look touchy though. I don't think you've really satisfied Joe's request for a reasonable answer.


----------



## Riesling

*JMS - Mining News article*

www.miningnews.net



> *Jupiter set to make its mark*
> 
> Monday, 19 March 2007
> 
> THE first two months of 2007 will define Jupiter Mines, not just for the year but for its aspirations to become a serious and successful diversified mid-tier miner in Western Australia. By Charles Amery - RESOURCESTOCKS*
> 
> Jupiter Mines' landsat image of its Brockman iron project
> 
> It moves into its third full year since ASX listing on a roll.
> 
> In November/December 2006 its share price surged ahead; it signed a joint venture with the Chinese Wuhan Giant Economic Development Company; it confirmed "massive haematite mineralisation" at its Brockman Pilbara project; and it set down an all-encompassing drill program on its iron ore, gold and nickel projects all due to begin this month.
> 
> The results will set the future timetable and consolidate priorities.
> 
> Sydney-based but with all its current eggs in a WA basket of resources, from the Central Yilgarn to the Goldfields and Pilbara, Jupiter last year consolidated its potential, underpinned investor interest and shareholder belief, and saw its focus veer strongly towards its iron ore interests.
> 
> In late 2004 former GIO fund manager Warren Staude and ex-managing director of Titan Resources Bill Ryan teamed up with Austmine chairman Alan Broome to list Jupiter Mines.
> 
> It had acquired three advanced projects: Klondyke Gold in the Pilbara, the Widgiemooltha nickel project, and gold prospects in Leonora.
> 
> Its second full year of operation in 2006 marked a move in focus, priorities, management structure, directors and direction.
> 
> Changes saw founding shareholder David Evans call an emergency general meeting to remove Staude as CEO and the company began to turn around.
> 
> Ryan also left and the new executives, with Broome in the chair, began looking at the possibility of making Jupiter a pure iron ore entity and setting up a separate company in which to hold their other assets ? gold and nickel.
> 
> Iron ore is now the company vision, the emerging cash provider for its ongoing exploration activities and the value driver for shareholders.
> 
> "We are seen by the market as a diversified miner and somewhat see ourselves that way. Jupiter has an iron ore focus but we are not going to write off other projects," executive director of Exploration Jeremy Snaith told ResourceStocks.
> 
> "We are not afraid of tackling projects simultaneously. January and February will be defining months to know which way we are going. We have the money and we have four separate drill programs in place ? iron ore [two], gold and nickel.
> 
> "The whole reason for setting up the company was to get out there and start exploring. For that you need money. If you get low you need to raise more. We get out there and are reasonably aggressive in our exploration, not afraid of raising money and not afraid of spending it.
> 
> "The December 2004 float was mainly based on the Klondyke gold resource with approximately 300,000 ounces south of Marble Bar, and the Widgiemooltha nickel project next door to Mincor and Consolidated Minerals. There were also gold tenements in Leonora."
> 
> Jupiter is doing a diamond drilling program at Klondyke this month, going down 700-800m to test the ex-Rio Tinto project at depth. It has a well-known geological structure and if Jupiter hits something at depth Snaith doesn't rule out feeling the waters for a joint venture partner.
> 
> Snaith, also a founding shareholder, said the company was not giving up on gold or nickel. After the float, work at Widgiemooltha discovered some massive nickel sulphides that gave it the confidence to explore.







> *Jupiter set to make its mark - Part 2*
> 
> Monday, 19 March 2007
> 
> NOW with some encouraging conductors using TEM surveys, drilling plans are also being put in place in the region this month, with the upbeat Snaith commenting that the company may even look at acquiring other nickel properties.
> 
> Jupiter Mines' landsat image of its Brockman iron project
> 
> But 2006 was the year of the iron ore push for the company and the two men who have turned Jupiter around and given it focus and teeth are hardworking and driven bachelor boys Snaith and corporate executive director David Evans.
> 
> It is turning into the Jupiter shareholders' equivalent of the "dream team" as shares climbed from a low of 7.5c to a high of 40c in early December before settling around the low 30s amid massive early December turnover, which included 120 million shares in the week ending December 8.
> 
> "In 2006 we did a couple of capital raisings and took an option over the Mt Mason haematite iron ore deposits 90 kilometres west of Menzies, which BHP Billiton last drilled, and then not seriously, in 1980," Snaith said.
> 
> "We did a first round of nine drill holes to see what was there, what grades and thickness, and did a small initial resource calculation. There were encouraging results with 29m of 63% iron, low phosphorous, which gave us confidence to take an option over Mt Ida to the south.
> 
> "Mt Mason is only a kilometre on zone and buying Mt Ida gave us 13km of strike. Mapping and sampling proved up three new haematite pods and also a narrower eastern site."
> 
> The initial JORC compliant inferred resource for a small portion (170m) of the Mt Mason haematite zone estimated it at 1.8mt at 60.3% Fe and the company's first priority is now to prove up Mt Mason and Mt Ida.
> 
> "We think we can get enough tonnage to go into production with the key to the project being just 90km from Menzies with its existing rail line to the Port of Esperance," Snaith said.
> 
> The RC drill program, calculation of resources/reserves, updating the scoping study, and mill construction and installation are all flagged for this year.
> 
> "We want to prove up 10 million tonnes in stage one and more after that. We are looking at acquisitions in the area to enable us to increase tonnage. Our aim is to export a million tonnes a year, not huge but good money to use for new acquisitions and increased exploration.
> 
> "We are looking at being in production early in 2008."
> 
> Snaith and Evans returned from China in December after talks with new partner Chinese trading company Wuhan, which will market its potential iron ore production from the Central Yilgarn after Sinosteel backed out.
> 
> Snaith believes the agreement with Wuhan will help it solidify the company and allow it access to Chinese funds.
> 
> The second arrow to the group's iron ore bow in WA is in the Pilbara, about 60km from Tom Price and part of their "be close" philosophy when it comes to mining infrastructure.
> 
> The Beasley River project ? which Jupiter now owns 100% ? is a continuation of and directly along strike from Rio Tinto's 400Mt Beasley River Channel Iron Deposit (CID) iron ore resource and the company is looking to prove up to 100mt of CID there.
> 
> After buying Beasley ? and before the blanket pegging by Fortescue Metals ? Jupiter "stumbled" on a zone at Brockman and recently confirmed "massive haematite mineralisation" with a zone more than 4km long and at least 300m wide.
> 
> This month it will explore the iron ore potential of Channel Iron Deposits in the project area with RC drilling programs initially targeting three zones and a total program that will explore about 15sq.km of potential material for iron ore grade CIDs.
> 
> "Initial results have been exciting but we have to drill to confirm or else we are just dreaming a bit. We are planning on doing up to 6000m of RC drilling and want at least 50mt or hopefully 100mt resource estimate," Snaith said.
> 
> "We could be on a winner and end up having both haematite ore and channel iron ore close together which might, and I emphasise might, put us in a position to interest one of the majors."
> 
> Having recently raised about $1.3 million through a placement by Queensland's Talbot Holdings ? incidentally the first institutional investor in a very private company shareholding structure ? Jupiter is also looking at underwriting the options issue to add to its cash position.
> 
> "We won't do any more dilutionary placements, which will be good for the market, and we are in a strong cash position with no need to raise further money. In 2007 I want to see Yilgarn closer to production and fruition, a strengthening of our Chinese partnership and possible acquisitions to grow our iron ore resource base," Snaith said.
> 
> Firmly based in WA but without an office there, 2007 may also see the confident miner moving into Asia where it has an option on an Aries Mining permit in Laos, waiting for an exploration licence in an area considered highly prospective to copper, gold and silver.


----------



## Profitseeker

This sounds good but now we just need the action. We have been in the blocks for a while now. Volume looked decent today though but it was just like watching people try to swim through cement.


----------



## spottygoose

One thing that should be noted about that report is that it was "commissioned by Jupiter Mines"....


----------



## eMark

Holding steady. It just feels like it's teetering on the edge at the moment. Clearly no day traders in there, just the faithful. Considering topping up in order to reduce my average. Any like minded?


----------



## Halba

emark people can't possibly advise you re: investment decisions...but consider some risk mngmt if you are already in loss.


----------



## Sean K

eMark said:
			
		

> Holding steady. It just feels like it's teetering on the edge at the moment. Clearly no day traders in there, just the faithful. Considering topping up in order to reduce my average. Any like minded?



Topping up during dips can be a good play for a long term investment in a good quality company with solid revenue growth. Not sure if JMS fits that mould though. Averaging down on juniors can be a bit risky. Most short term traders would never recommend averaging down I believe, although I know some do. The usually tactic is to cut your losses and move the money into something that is going up. So, depends on the quality of the company and your trading plan really. Good luck.


----------



## Novski

This has closed at 28c today; below what appears to have been a horizontal support of 29c. Not a good sign IMO as it could go on a slippery slide from here...

What do technical analysts think?.. Anyone see any supports below 29c? above 20c?


----------



## Sean K

Novski said:
			
		

> This has closed at 28c today; below what appears to have been a horizontal support of 29c. Not a good sign IMO as it could go on a slippery slide from here...
> 
> What do technical analysts think?.. Anyone see any supports below 29c? above 20c?



Doesn't look pretty mate. Next support at about 15 cents. I'm not sure if support lines work here. That was a big jump up...


----------



## Profitseeker

Big volume today. I just can not work this stock out. I think it has bottomed for the moment.


----------



## powerkoala

looking at the sp today seems quite nice.
maybe jms will get its turn to go north.
support quite strong at 25-27c area.
other iron sp (such as umc, cfe) have bounce strongly.
just be patient and wait.


----------



## Profitseeker

New is so overdue. When it comes hopefully it will be big


----------



## Riesling

Maybe some news late today or tomorrow, given that there is a board meeting today, and the buying volume has increased.


----------



## Profitseeker

Volume has increased but if anything it looks like going down. No one is pushing it up. Hope i'm wrong.


----------



## Riesling

The majority of trade today has been at 26c - every time it gets chewed up someone offers another 100,000 or so at 26.   Once or twice it has dipped up or down 0.5c.


----------



## Profitseeker

Agreed but who are these sellers?


----------



## ALFguy

Never thought I'd see JMS trading at 24c again  

Mkt Cap of $30m

I suspect bargain hunters are just waiting to pounce.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Well 23.5 cents now its interesting, why did it take so long?


----------



## coladuna

What a joke it has been to see it fall from 43 cents down to 23 cents in less than 3 months without any negative announcements. I've seen shares that do better than JMS even with some disastrous announcement.
Really losing my patience with JMS and the rumours of soon-to-be released announcements, which never eventuates.


----------



## spottygoose

coladuna said:


> Really losing my patience with JMS and the rumours of soon-to-be released announcements, which never eventuates.




Coladuna I understand your frustration but in all fairness the "soon to be released announcements" weren't just rumours. Jeremy Snaith gives an interview on board room radio stating that the announcements were soon to be released. Seems even the horses mouth got it wrong so you can't blame us mere punters.


----------



## dj_420

probably one of my biggest mistakes now holding JMS. should have set a stop, fell in love with the company which was a big mistake. every other iron ore company on the stock exchange rockets and JMS drops like it has concrete boots.

perhaps shareholders could launch a class action. Mr jeremy snaith claiming they were releasing ann when nothing is ever released.

completely dissapointed in myself for holding this stock. prob now one of the dogs of the asx. i bet even talbot is cursing the fact that he bought into this one he would probably be facing some few hundred thousand dollar losses now. i think talbot should oust mgt and step in himself.

the best thing i can think about for JMS is that i can sell and buy back in and claim some large losses for tax. offset my gains. every other company ive buoght into has gone really well, JMS been the exception. oh well lesson learnt: dont fall in love with a company, set stops, never trust mgt (especially when they claim to be releasing an ann, THEN 4 months later still have not released anything).

well on this one im only 2 and half k down. i laugh when i think of how many shares the directors have and how much money they would have lost since the highs of the year. maybe THAT would be some vested inspiration for them to pick up their act.

can shareholders oust mgt for p** poor performance?


----------



## Pat

DJ is cranky!


----------



## eMark

Hmmm, don't quite know what to say. There has got to be quite a few stock holders out there (the ones that are still holding on), that are hurting, including me. 

I'm miffed because I bought more a couple of weeks ago, when I actually meant to sell at a profit (always review order before submitting it), effectively doubling my holdings, and watching the stock price dwindle ever since (see thread about "Typing in the wrong code & other stupid moves")  https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6122

Are the faithful still holding? Even a major jump in the stock price any time soon is a long way away from a lot of holders break even, with the stock price now at 23.5 Anyway I'm now mumbling, pure despondence. 

I'm just hope this is just a 'BAD RUN' and that there isn't something dark & murky that hasn't yet been revealed.


----------



## dj_420

Pat said:


> DJ is cranky!




hahahah damn straight im cranky. cranky at poor mgt thats what!

yt was right they were good at 15 cents and in the low twenties but not in the thirties. mgt has not done anything to prove their worth.


----------



## redandgreen

eMark said:


> Hmmm, don't quite know what to say. There has got to be quite a few stock holders out there (the ones that are still holding on), that are hurting, including me.
> 
> I'm miffed because I bought more a couple of weeks ago, when I actually meant to sell at a profit (always review order before submitting it), effectively doubling my holdings, and watching the stock price dwindle ever since (see thread about "Typing in the wrong code & other stupid moves")  https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6122
> 
> Are the faithful still holding? Even a major jump in the stock price any time soon is a long way away from a lot of holders break even, with the stock price now at 23.5 Anyway I'm now mumbling, pure despondence.
> 
> I'm just hope this is just a 'BAD RUN' and that there isn't something dark & murky that hasn't yet been revealed.



Keep the faith, I sincerely believe that this is not a dud stock. I don't believe that there is anything dark or murky lurking, simply a tranfer of wealth from trader to investor...that's all.


----------



## Halba

I warned people regarding mngmt a few weeks ago. See my posts.



> 16th-March-2007, 06:53 PM
> Halba     Join Date: Apr 2006
> Posts: 794
> 
> Re: JMS - Jupiter Mines
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This company is a DOG people. Just a joke really. When will they get their act together, this millenia?






> My post referred to the inability of mngmt to get their act together. "this millenia" >> refers to my annoyance and anger in the mngmt. It is a dog. Even though they have good ground I don't see them getting anything into production this century.
> 
> Theres too many speculative stocks like this on the market, that will never ever achieve anything. A quick look at the minerals sector and you can see all the junk/froth in the sector, about 98% junk. Pity we get caught on these from time to time.
> 
> As for being a holder I am an EX holder. Exited above 34c.



And I got warned by Joe Blow. However my warning was just that - a warning to people to get out.


----------



## redandgreen

Worth reminding ourselves as well that  20c options expired in January creating further selling pressure.
Lack of news plus the recent exercise of listed options.......traders bailing now may well live to regret their impetuousity....
Time will tell.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Halba carries my sentiments :
"Theres too many speculative stocks like this on the market, that will never ever achieve anything. A quick look at the minerals sector and you can see all the junk/froth in the sector, about 98% junk. Pity we get caught on these from time to time."

Lastly don't get emotional because you didn't sell when it was 40 cents ......get logical when it hits low 20's........


----------



## Halba

Yep prudent risk management saved me in the end. My loss wasn't that significant, a few hundred dollars only. It would be if I held.


----------



## Riesling

A few better buys in this morning - maybe time for a turnaround - or maybe a little leak somewhere?


----------



## coladuna

What a disaster. Buyers have totally dried up.


----------



## Riesling

Looked like one massive on market seller at open, so much volume so quickly.


----------



## spottygoose

Here are some rambling thoughts I just posted elsewhere -

This morning I have replaced the third of my holding I sold last week and am more than happy to ride out the storm.

Unless there is something major we don't know of then fundamentally JMS is way undervalued at these levels. I don't think there is any major bad news on the horizon. The worst case scenario in my opinion is average Beasley results - who cares this is one of the small strings in their bow. Even if there is no Chinese JV in sight -potential is still there for there to be someone else interested once more drilling is completed. We know the potential is there.

On that note, hidden away in the business "city beat" gossip section of the Courier Mail there was a couple of lines about Ken Talbot. It said: "This week Ken Talbot has been enjoying a spot of curry that only India can offer. he has been meeting with global steel magnates in Delhi for a major steel conference"..... He would be mad if he wasn't talking up the JMS iron ore now wouldn't he?

My gut feeling is we will get some sort of market update soon as directors are going to now there are alot of P*ssed off shareholders out there. Even if we get some average news I don't think the SP will be punished too much further - the nervous have gone now. 

My hope is that if they have been holding off on releasing the Beasely results to release another bigger ann.at the same time they will now get their finger out and get on to it.

If you have a medium to long term view IMO this is GREAT buying.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Profitseeker

Moving strong this morning.


----------



## stumo

This ones been heading in the wrong direction of late (and I've been holding for a while!). Direct link didnt work for me for the BRR but if anyones interested click on 

http://www.brr.com.au/JMS/jupiter-mines-limited

and its the top one.  Nothing new really, now sounds like maybe June (!) before anything new from Beasley River + Brockman.


----------



## Bazmate

Can anyone else get todays announcement?

"Jupiter expands its Nickel position in Widgiemooltha WA"

I can't get the announcement to load up for some reason...

cheers
Baz


----------



## Techbuy

JUPITER MINES EXPANDS ITS NICKEL POSITION IN
WIDGIEMOOLTHA, WA
The Jupiter board are pleased to inform the market that it has signed a Heads of Agreement to purchase the
Dordie South Nickel Project from Western Resources and Exploration Pty Ltd for the following consideration.
The Purchase is made up of three payments:
1. $20,000 payable to the Vendor upon signing of the Heads of Agreement
2. $50,000 payable to the Vendor after three months of signing.
3. $50,000 payable to the Vendor after six months of signing.
4. 2.5% Net Smelter Royalty
SUMMARY
The Dordie South nickel project is located 800m south-southwest of the planned Dordie North open pit and
1,200m south west of Mincor’s Miitel nickel operations.
Jupiter is about to commence a ground magnetic survey (SQUID) once the work at Jupiter’s Widgie West
nickel project has been completed.
The Dordie South nickel project is situated on the eastern limb of the Widgiemooltha Dome and contains the
nickel-endowed Widgie 3 and Dordie Rocks ultramafic contact. The contact hosts a complex of felsic
porphyritic dykes which commonly obscure nickel mineralization at the Dordie Rocks nickel prospect.
Field investigations and Landsat imagery indicate that the area consists of dominated north-northwest trending
basaltic ridges in the west and ultramafic rock exposures to the east (Figure 3). Thin (2-4m) Tertiary colluvium
covers low lying areas. The south-eastern corner of the lease is covered with thin (2-3m) lake sediments
deposited by Lake Zot.
The recent RC drilling at Widgiemooltha has been completed and although no ore grade nickel mineralisation
was encountered, numerous nickel and associated mineral haloes were intersected.
Jupiter is still waiting re-assaying of several RC drill holes and previous diamond drill core from the Cassini
nickel discovery.
Downhole EM work on the recent RC drilling has located additional off-hole responses that need following up
in the next drilling program.
JUPITER MINES LIMITED page 2
The ground TEM survey (SQUID) is almost completed, which included the main Widgiemooltha nickel
project, Widgie West nickel project and the Dordie South nickel project.
Jupiter has already started to re-assess the Cassini nickel discovery and has interpreted the nickel mineralistion
to be “serp-serp” style. Jupiter believes there is potential for the discovery of a moderate sized NiS deposit.
The geology around the massive NiS drill intersection requires diamond drill core work to further enhance the
understanding of the structural geology in this area.
The massive NiS drill intersection was in a “serp-serp” position and represents a remobilized lens of massive
NiS. We believe there is a good probability of finding NiS in the conventional basal contact position proximal
to the intersection in JWDDH003.
Information On Serp Serp Ore Styles.
The typical position of massive sulphide ore in a komatiitic nickel sulphide deposit, and in shoots and trends
within a mineralised belt, is for the sulphide to occupy the disconformity between the komatiitic lava and its
underlying substrate. This is known as contact ore.
In most cases, for instance at the type-locality Kambalda Dome, the contact ore sits upon the footwall basalt,
and is flanked by sulphidic and graphitic sediment with which it can be structurally comingled or grades
laterally into (eg; Wannaway). However, it is not unknown for basal contact ore to be developed on a basement
of felsic volcanics, as at Emily Ann and Maggie Hays, or sedimentary formations thick enough to resist the
thermal erosion of the main lava channel, an example being in the region of the Blair nickel deposit, on the
Pioneer Dome.
Other ore types, which do not sit on the basal contact include:
• Interformational sulphides; So-called serp-serp ore which is developed off a thrust pinchout, or via
remobilisation of massive sulphide along a shear surface or thrust which drags ore up off the contact
into the serpentinitised komatiite. Serp-serp ore may, in some cases, be similar to interspinifex ore, the
diagnostic spinifex textures often absent due to thermal erosion or metamorphic overprint, and can
only be determined as such by comparison of chemistry of the ultramafics above and below.
For and on behalf of the directors of Jupiter Mines Limited
Robert Benussi
Company Secretary
& CFO
Competent Person
The information in this announcement that relates to Exploration Results is based on information compiled by Mr
Jeremy Snaith who is a Member of the Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy. Jeremy Snaith has sufficient
experience which is relevant to the style of mineralisation and type of deposit under consideration and to the activity
that he is undertaking to qualify as a Competent Person as defined in the 2004 Edition of the ‘Australasian Code for
Reporting of Exploration Results, Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves’. Jeremy Snaith consents to the inclusion in
the announcement of the matters based on his information in the form and context in which it appears.


----------



## Profitseeker

What does that mean?


----------



## noirua

Having fallen to 18 cents JMS are back close to the start, bought back in again.


----------



## spottygoose

ChartChat has JMS as their chart of the week - here is what they had to say:

JMS after a powerful surge has retreated back onto support and the 200 DMA (red line). This price spike also provides us with a hint that further momentum moves are possible, JMS has developed divergence with the Stochastics (blue arrow) indicating a swing higher on a break of $0.215 is due with a possible target of $0.50.


----------



## noirua

Hopefully, that drop to 18 cents will prove to have been a great opportunity. 
The 3rd Quarter Results show impressive iron ore readings at Brockman; encouraging results from the drilling programme at Klondyke; drilling start at Beasley; and target generations at Leonora.


----------



## powerkoala

looks like 25c is the main resistance here before we see jms back to 30c area.
with other iron ore shares up (yml, umc,etc), jms will sure follow up the trail.


----------



## Kipp

powerkoala said:


> looks like 25c is the main resistance here before we see jms back to 30c area.
> with other iron ore shares up (yml, umc,etc), jms will sure follow up the trail.



you could also include PMM and MGX in there... any reason for their current rally?  (I know that the new contracts on ore prices come into effect as of April but surely thats nothing to get excited about?)


----------



## spottygoose

I'm not sure but I would imagine that the Brockman permit may not be very far away from being granted. That would be a huge boost as they were going to drill Brockman and Central Yilgarn at the same time and these are what JMS is all about.


----------



## dj_420

spottygoose said:


> I'm not sure but I would imagine that the Brockman permit may not be very far away from being granted. That would be a huge boost as they were going to drill Brockman and Central Yilgarn at the same time and these are what JMS is all about.




it did take UMC around 2 years to get there tenements granted so i wouldnt expect them anytime soon.

i dont see how fast tracking them can bypass the DOIR process which is extremely slow and infuriating


----------



## spottygoose

I agree with you DJ - however I am (probably stupidly) giving some credence to the fact that management said they expected approvals by now.


----------



## The Professor

What is going on with this company? I heard that two of their senior execuitives have been arrested in Dubai.Has anyone heard more on a MOU with any O/S interest?


----------



## jovialTrader

The Professor said:


> What is going on with this company? I heard that two of their senior execuitives have been arrested in Dubai.Has anyone heard more on a MOU with any O/S interest?




Hi Professor,

I've found the following story from another forum. I cannot verify the integrity of such news though. Let's us all hope that this will not have too much effect on the SP.


STORY

Two former Perth stockbrokers and directors of minerals explorer Jupiter mines have been locked up in the UAE after clashing with airline staff in the first class section of a flight from Sydney.

Businessman David Evans and Jeremy Snaith are understood to have been arrested by UAE police after an incident on April 26 in which the Abu-Dhabi based Etihad Airways alleges members of its staff were abused.

An Australian diplomatic official in Abu Dhabi refused to discuss the mens plight, saying it would be a breach of Federal privacy laws. The UAE consulate declined to comment.

One source said yesterday the charges included unruly and disruptive behaviour on an aircraft.

Business sources said Mr Evans, 37, was released on Wednesday after Dubai-based WA businessman Mick Shemasian put up bail money. But Mr Snaith, 39, was still in custody.

Both men were stockbrokers in Perth last decade before moving to Sydney, where they are now executive directors of Jupiter and promote its WA-focused iron ore and nickel exploration activities to investors.

Mr Snaith's brother Chris, who is managing Jupiter's HQ, did not return calls yesterday.

One source said the incidents occurred after the men put on pyjamas supplied to first class passengers on the 13 hour flight from Sydney to Abu Dhabi. Most crew on the airline are not UAE citizens and are recruited worldwide. But flights to Abu Dhabi are covered by UAE laws, a mixture of civil, criminal and Islamic Sharia laws.

An Etihad spokesman refused to discuss the charges, saying it would wait for the court decision. It treated such incidents 'extremely seriously'. The safety and security of customers and staff was top priority, he said.

END 


JT


----------



## dj_420

jovialTrader said:


> Hi Professor,
> 
> I've found the following story from another forum. I cannot verify the integrity of such news though. Let's us all hope that this will not have too much effect on the SP.
> 
> 
> STORY
> 
> Two former Perth stockbrokers and directors of minerals explorer Jupiter mines have been locked up in the UAE after clashing with airline staff in the first class section of a flight from Sydney.
> 
> Businessman David Evans and Jeremy Snaith are understood to have been arrested by UAE police after an incident on April 26 in which the Abu-Dhabi based Etihad Airways alleges members of its staff were abused.
> 
> An Australian diplomatic official in Abu Dhabi refused to discuss the mens plight, saying it would be a breach of Federal privacy laws. The UAE consulate declined to comment.
> 
> One source said yesterday the charges included unruly and disruptive behaviour on an aircraft.
> 
> Business sources said Mr Evans, 37, was released on Wednesday after Dubai-based WA businessman Mick Shemasian put up bail money. But Mr Snaith, 39, was still in custody.
> 
> Both men were stockbrokers in Perth last decade before moving to Sydney, where they are now executive directors of Jupiter and promote its WA-focused iron ore and nickel exploration activities to investors.
> 
> Mr Snaith's brother Chris, who is managing Jupiter's HQ, did not return calls yesterday.
> 
> One source said the incidents occurred after the men put on pyjamas supplied to first class passengers on the 13 hour flight from Sydney to Abu Dhabi. Most crew on the airline are not UAE citizens and are recruited worldwide. But flights to Abu Dhabi are covered by UAE laws, a mixture of civil, criminal and Islamic Sharia laws.
> 
> An Etihad spokesman refused to discuss the charges, saying it would wait for the court decision. It treated such incidents 'extremely seriously'. The safety and security of customers and staff was top priority, he said.
> 
> END
> 
> 
> JT




obviously mgt are a quality pair here. lol. i think talbot should evict these buffoons from JMS and put someone quality in


----------



## Profitseeker

This is one of the funniest things I have read in a long time. I bet they were just about to seal a deal and they messed it up again. LOL


----------



## Sean K

Another company joining the uranium hunt.

Next thing you know TLS will be applying for EPLs with potential U.



Well, at least these guys are a resource company. I wonder who their uranium specialist will be? Some old WMC has been who was retrenched by BHP probably.


----------



## MiningGuru

If Jupiter Uranium gets listed as a seperate company, there could be some good profits for current holders of Jupiter Mining.

It seems that to me that this company is way undervalued. With the Iron Ore assets and now the U, this company should be over 40c, the previously high that was reached when the Fe results came out.


----------



## noirua

Hopefully, it will be just a matter of being patient as the publicity today may bring in some more buyers before the close. May add a few more.


----------



## mambowoods

MiningGuru said:


> If Jupiter Uranium gets listed as a seperate company, there could be some good profits for current holders of Jupiter Mining.
> 
> It seems that to me that this company is way undervalued. With the Iron Ore assets and now the U, this company should be over 40c, the previously high that was reached when the Fe results came out.





some of us really need some profits. it has been a long couple of months. managment are really bad with two awol. hopefully when they are removed the company will be rerated to its assets. untill then sideways or down we go.


----------



## noirua

Jupiter have taken the option to own 100% of Mount Ida and Mount Hope Iron Ore Tenements;  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070528/pdf/312npltvx6nqdp.pdf


----------



## Dave31

Interesting news article... Jupiter Mines Directors on drug charges in the UAE
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,21811868-2,00.html


----------



## eMark

Dave31 said:


> Interesting news article... Jupiter Mines Directors on drug charges in the UAE
> http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,21811868-2,00.html




What the hell is going on? Surely JMS are going to kick these idiots outof their current positions? Sex, drug, and other charges, for goodness sake! Get them out now! Get someone else in. I do hope that this does not further affect JMS. 

Does anyone know anything further?


----------



## dj_420

eMark said:


> What the hell is going on? Surely JMS are going to kick these idiots outof their current positions? Sex, drug, and other charges, for goodness sake! Get them out now! Get someone else in. I do hope that this does not further affect JMS.
> 
> Does anyone know anything further?




reading into the ann from the other day they are looking to replace these two buffoons soon.

the thing i want to know is if this is the first time they have been caught how many other times have they been blowing shareholder funds?

i have said it before that talbot should just takeover company while it is cheap and get someone quality in there who can steer the ship


----------



## Profitseeker

Eating fermented camel. what a shocker. It will be interesting to see if these guys will start their drilling campaign while the directors are locked up or  if we have to wait for them to be back. Time will tell but that 7 mil in the bank is decreasing every second they waste.


----------



## redandgreen

the two clowns get a mention in AFR, Australian and SMH. today..I am so glad they have been sprung, hopefully now we can get back to the business of making money for the long suffering shareholders...I would doubt that they will be reinstated... we can now look forward to a brighter future for JMS .....remembering they definitely have the resource it just a question of  better management of those resources
fingers X'ed


----------



## The Professor

Listening to what is being said by the Lawyer representing these guys, I am now starting to get a more balance view on what was happening on that flight. Having worked and lived in third world countries, in different parts of the world for 5 yrs I can fully appreciate how Western's can be "hung out to dry" without the normal protocols of the justice system we take for granted. 

Sometimes you get an offical who decides to be vendictive and can turn your world into a world of S%!$ very very quickly !!. Once these guys are out of the country I am sure we will learn more about things they can not say whilst still in country.

Let us hope that Jupiter's executive management maintain the the focus for us shareholders and improve the communication on what is happening with MOU's etc with those resources they are sitting on.


----------



## speves

More bad press....Criterion report this week:-  Woe is me

Jupiter Mines (JMS) 18c

INVESTING in a junior explorer always entails taking a risk or two. But these don't usually include reputational damage flowing from allegations involving high-altitude nudity, crudity and inappropriate contact with hosties.

On a Qantas flight, it would be just another business class lavatory romp. The trouble with Jupiter lads Jeremy Snaith and David Evans is they were on an Etihad Airways flight to the United Arab Emirates, where for a month they've been enjoying the Abu Dhabi prison's cuisine.

But it appears that all's well that ends well. They were last night reportedly free after the prosecution withdrew intoxication and sexual harassment charges.

For Jupiter, though, the problems may only have begun. The duo may be free in the eyes of the UAE judiciary, but their ongoing involvement with the company is less certain.

Yesterday, chairman Alan Broome issued a statement seeking to clarify "misinformation" about the pair's role with the company.

In part, Broome noted that the pair were (and are) non-executive directors, contracted to perform executive duties for 15 hours a week. They were not in the Middle East exclusively on Jupiter business, and Jupiter was not approached "officially or formally with advice regarding the allegations of the background to the matter".

We had the impression the pair played key management roles, Snaith as exploration director. It's now up to holders - including Ken Talbot's private company - to decide whether to convene an EGM about them.

Jupiter's key assets are its Brockman iron ore project near Mount Tom Price and the Woodgiemooltha sulphide nickel project near Kambalda.

We last rated Jupiter a "speculative buy" at 17c in early September last year and the stock obliged by rallying to a peak of 43c.

Jupiter has decent ground for a junior and $7 million cash in the bank. But justly or not, it has credibility woes. SELL.


----------



## redandgreen

speves said:


> More bad press....Criterion report this week:-  Woe is me
> 
> Jupiter Mines (JMS) 18c
> 
> INVESTING in a junior explorer always entails taking a risk or two. But these don't usually include reputational damage flowing from allegations involving high-altitude nudity, crudity and inappropriate contact with hosties.
> 
> On a Qantas flight, it would be just another business class lavatory romp. The trouble with Jupiter lads Jeremy Snaith and David Evans is they were on an Etihad Airways flight to the United Arab Emirates, where for a month they've been enjoying the Abu Dhabi prison's cuisine.
> 
> But it appears that all's well that ends well. They were last night reportedly free after the prosecution withdrew intoxication and sexual harassment charges.
> 
> For Jupiter, though, the problems may only have begun. The duo may be free in the eyes of the UAE judiciary, but their ongoing involvement with the company is less certain.
> 
> Yesterday, chairman Alan Broome issued a statement seeking to clarify "misinformation" about the pair's role with the company.
> 
> In part, Broome noted that the pair were (and are) non-executive directors, contracted to perform executive duties for 15 hours a week. They were not in the Middle East exclusively on Jupiter business, and Jupiter was not approached "officially or formally with advice regarding the allegations of the background to the matter".
> 
> We had the impression the pair played key management roles, Snaith as exploration director. It's now up to holders - including Ken Talbot's private company - to decide whether to convene an EGM about them.
> 
> Jupiter's key assets are its Brockman iron ore project near Mount Tom Price and the Woodgiemooltha sulphide nickel project near Kambalda.
> 
> We last rated Jupiter a "speculative buy" at 17c in early September last year and the stock obliged by rallying to a peak of 43c.
> 
> Jupiter has decent ground for a junior and $7 million cash in the bank. But justly or not, it has credibility woes. SELL.




the problems with management will pass..."SELL" I don't think so..certainly not at the moment and btw it is never a good idea to sell in June..I prefer to pay tax  on profits than take an unneceasssary loss to offset the  CGT


----------



## spottygoose

speves said:


> More bad press....Criterion report this week:-  Woe is me
> 
> Jupiter Mines (JMS) 18c
> 
> INVESTING in a junior explorer always entails taking a risk or two. But these don't usually include reputational damage flowing from allegations involving high-altitude nudity, crudity and inappropriate contact with hosties.
> 
> On a Qantas flight, it would be just another business class lavatory romp. The trouble with Jupiter lads Jeremy Snaith and David Evans is they were on an Etihad Airways flight to the United Arab Emirates, where for a month they've been enjoying the Abu Dhabi prison's cuisine.
> 
> But it appears that all's well that ends well. They were last night reportedly free after the prosecution withdrew intoxication and sexual harassment charges.
> 
> For Jupiter, though, the problems may only have begun. The duo may be free in the eyes of the UAE judiciary, but their ongoing involvement with the company is less certain.
> 
> Yesterday, chairman Alan Broome issued a statement seeking to clarify "misinformation" about the pair's role with the company.
> 
> In part, Broome noted that the pair were (and are) non-executive directors, contracted to perform executive duties for 15 hours a week. They were not in the Middle East exclusively on Jupiter business, and Jupiter was not approached "officially or formally with advice regarding the allegations of the background to the matter".
> 
> We had the impression the pair played key management roles, Snaith as exploration director. It's now up to holders - including Ken Talbot's private company - to decide whether to convene an EGM about them.
> 
> Jupiter's key assets are its Brockman iron ore project near Mount Tom Price and the Woodgiemooltha sulphide nickel project near Kambalda.
> 
> We last rated Jupiter a "speculative buy" at 17c in early September last year and the stock obliged by rallying to a peak of 43c.
> 
> Jupiter has decent ground for a junior and $7 million cash in the bank. But justly or not, it has credibility woes. SELL.




That was written prior to today's news that Brockman permit has been granted. Tenement along side Rio's. Drilling to start soon. Finally, some really positive news.


----------



## Duckman#72

With the iron ore plays being on the boil at present should there be a re-rating of JMS? Don't forget that it hit 40c not that long ago. Maybe management is all that is holding this stock back.

Duckman


----------



## Profitseeker

Well B1 and B2 have been removed. Sacked. They will loose their director status at next general meeting as well. Let the good times begin to roll.


----------



## hypnotic

Profitseeker said:


> Well B1 and B2 have been removed. Sacked. They will loose their director status at next general meeting as well. Let the good times begin to roll.




Couldn't agree more, JMS is already picking up after the annoucement.  Just touched on 20 cents level again. Looks like they really did some serious damage to the company's reputation.

Now we need some solid results from the company. Speaking of results what is happening with their Iron projects, seems to have subsided. And their new Uranium hunt, anyone know what is going on there???


----------



## Synergy

There was a 2nd announcement this afternoon regarding an exploration licence for those who missed it.


----------



## moneymajix

SMH today.

Explorer throws out Abu Dhabi playboys
Jamie Freed
June 22, 2007

JUPITER Mines has jettisoned its consulting agreements with the so-called "bananas in pyjamas" for the second time since 2005.

The Sydney exploration company yesterday said it would immediately terminate consulting agreements with Jeremy Snaith and David Evans, the company directors who were famously arrested in Abu Dhabi after misbehaving while flying first class on Etihad Airways in April.

Other directors and some shareholders have also requested the company hold a meeting to sack Mr Snaith and Mr Evans from the Jupiter board after they were convicted of sexual harassment and intoxication by an Abu Dhabi court. Mr Snaith allegedly tested positive for cocaine and hashish and spent a month in a notorious desert prison.

Jupiter said a notice of meeting to reconstitute the board would be sent in "due course".

This isn't the first time Mr Snaith and Mr Evans have been sacked by the company.

Although they were Jupiter's original promoters, they were let go as consultants in March 2005, just three months after the listing.

When their agreements were terminated, they each received 500,000 Jupiter shares instead of a cash payment.

Later in 2005 - upset with Jupiter's languishing share price - the pair took advantage of their large shareholdings to call a meeting which led to the removal of chief executive Warren Staude. Mr Snaith and Mr Evans also joined the board as executive directors and signed new consulting agreements.

The pair managed to raise Jupiter's share price to a high of 41c this January by aggressively promoting the company's early-stage, multi-commodity exploration prospects. In December and January, Macarthur Coal founder Ken Talbot's investment vehicle, the Talbot Group, purchased 11.4 per cent of Jupiter shares and appointed Denis Wood to the board as its representative.

Mr Wood said the Talbot Group saw potential in Jupiter's greenfields iron ore projects.

But Mr Wood, who did not meet Mr Evans and Mr Snaith until his first board meeting, resigned as a director after only four months.

"There were reasons why I resigned," Mr Wood said. "Perhaps those reasons have gone away."

He noted the Talbot Group had retained its investment in Jupiter despite the publicity surrounding the arrest of Mr Snaith and Mr Evans.

"We may buy more [shares], depending on the outcome of the meeting," Mr Wood said.

When asked if he had been notified of Jupiter's decision to terminate his consulting agreement and hold a meeting to oust him from the board, Mr Evans told the Herald he was overseas and it was the middle of the night. "I'll have to check my email," he said.

----

Up to 23c


----------



## moneymajix

Up over 17% to 24c.

Looks like the market likes the idea of the B1 and B2 departure.

Talbot is still holding and looking to buy more possibly.

Lots of potential - iron ore, gold, u etc.


----------



## Lachlan6

Is (JMS) about to reverse. Looking like the beginnings of maybe a big reversal in the fortunes of JMS. Forming a very nice double bottom but importantly look at the divergence in MACD. Very positive. Also OBV has hardly been affected with the sell off from Feb this year. I am waiting however for a completion of the double bottom and will get in around 25-25.5c. If it can get through, expect major resistance at around 30c being the half way mark of the range from early this year to the bottom pattern. Again all bets are off if it falls below 17c.


----------



## hypnotic

Iron seems like the flavour of the week. They are up big time.

The market is loving the news of the directors leaving.. 1st article in the SMH webite. must be getting some good exposure or something.

Very big volume of 11million shares traded today. looking really good up 43.9% to 29.5 cents now. Seriously yesterdays Mt Goldsworthy licence being granted can;t have made that much of a difference can it? I am going to check it out. 

Agree this one still got very good potential. We might see more to come yet. Where are these buyers coming from?? Instos??

I am looking into this. 

Hypnotic


----------



## moneymajix

Article in a number of newspapers beside the SMH today.

Does anyone this there is a large buyer responsible for some of today's buying?  Could it be Talbot group?


----------



## Love Zn

moneymajix said:


> Article in a number of newspapers beside the SMH today.
> 
> Does anyone this there is a large buyer responsible for some of today's buying?  Could it be Talbot group?




Supposedly big money bought in on Friday last week.  I bought on Monday, only to watch this go down during the week and think what a mistake, sold out today close to top.  I'm sure I'll regret it Monday, but kept telling myself, buy on rumour, sell on fact


----------



## redandgreen

JMS should continue to move up now, maybe not with the same vigour as we witnessed today though.  It is a buy @28c imo
It has a lot of projects on the go and it recently acquired U interests in the N.T 
vediamo.....


----------



## Love Zn

Will probably have resistance at $0.295, but MACD on daily and weekly (zoom on left) is starting to look favourable again.  I'm still happy I sold.


----------



## moneymajix

Just an update on JMS this morning.

Currently 0.295c 

Up 0.015c 
(5.357%) 

It will be interstesting to see how the day progresses.


----------



## moneymajix

Last priced 25.5c.

Ann. out 
DRILLING TARGETS IDENTIFIED

15 New Remote sensing airborne Magnetic Targets identified
Beasley River Update
Central Yilgarn Iron Project (CYIP)
The Company recently initiated a large scale remote sensing and airborne magnetic data programme. The
collection and processing was completed over the CYIP (including Mt Mason, Mt Ida, Mt Hope and Walling
Rock tenements -Table 1) and delineated 15 target zones.
The LANDSAT 7 ETM+ (Enhanced Thermatic Mapper plus) was processed with different spectrally ratios to
highlight the Fe alternations and colour contrasts between zones. The magnetic data was processed to
delineate Banded Iron Formations (BIFs) and targets under cover.
Exploration will be fast-tracked across the target zones with a geochemical sampling program scheduled in
the current quarter. Mt Mason will also undergo a second phase of drilling to extend the existing reserve of
1.8 million tonnes @ Fe 60.3% JORC compliant deposit during this period. Additionally, in spring the
Company will undertake a full scale Department of Environment and Conversation (DEC) flora and fauna
survey which will be carried out over two stages.
Beasley River
The Board of Jupiter Mines has decided not to exercise its option to acquire the Beasley River Project under
the existing “Option to Purchase Mining Tenement Agreement”.
The decision to withdraw from this project was on the recommendation of our Exploration Manager and was
based on exploration results indicating that Beasley had little potential to become a stand-alone project, and
the costs associated with acquiring the tenement.
Strategy
Jupiter Mines has decided to focus its exploration funding and resources to generating a stand-alone project
within the CYIP area which has public rail access 80km distance from the area.
The focus of the Company will be to aggressively explore Brockman and Shay Gap (Mt Goldsworthy) two
exploration territories which have both only recently been granted exploration licences.

etc


----------



## moneymajix

Up over 14%

28c.

Makes for a bit of a change.

Wonder if anything is up? No anns.

Meeting soon to decide if B1 and B2 stay or go.


----------



## stormbringer

I've been holding jupiter since september 06, and have seen the highs along with the current lows. I'm not about to jump ship anytime soon, because they are still holding excellent tenaments, not to mention the talbot group has stayed on board. I'm just hoping they can resolve the current management issues and stick to their plan of making Brockman and Shay Gap the main priorities.


----------



## stormbringer

Another minor sell from jeremy. Every time he has sold, even though it's usually been very small numbers, the market reacts favourably. Might be a little more upside tomorrow. Bring on the gm


----------



## moneymajix

stormbringer

I am holding at a loss but expect the share price to improve. They have potential with their tenements.

The fact, Talbot is holding is very positive. He has a good track record e.g. SDL. 

I assume B1 & B2 will be given their marching orders.

LOL


----------



## stormbringer

I agree totally. Considerable upside when they are voted out. They have done alot for jupiter, and I may follow them in future adventures, who knows. 

I hope they stick to their plans to make brockman one of the main priorities. I think most investors believe that it could be the stand alone we've been waiting for. Which has been one of the criticisms I've been making of the company the last 6 months. They've got their fingers in so many pies atm, it would be nice to see them concentrate the majority of their resources on the one project. If it's proven to be a good venture, sweet, if not move onto the next most likely. Maybe a  little simplistic


----------



## stormbringer

Someone's buying as we speak, up 10% in the last 15 minutes. No news out so may be speculative or someone knows something. With this amount of support, she may break the 0.30 mark : )


----------



## eMark

Hmmm, I hope that was some honest buying and selling. There was around 819000 units asking at 0.295 a few minutes ago, and then bang share price back to 0.26, with small figures on both sides. Currently 70000 ask at 0.265.


----------



## noirua

Not sure what to do with JMS as they weaken under recent mining stock declines. To sell or not to sell, that is the question?


----------



## spottygoose

Personally, I would be waiting to see the reaction after the EGM. I think we will see the removal of B1 and B2 and see the markets appreciation of that. I hope also we will get some news on a definative direction for the company that may well please the market. Then of course, neither of these things may happen but if you are in no hurry to make a decision I would be waiting till post EGM. Cheers.


----------



## noirua

spottygoose said:


> Personally, I would be waiting to see the reaction after the EGM. I think we will see the removal of B1 and B2 and see the markets appreciation of that. I hope also we will get some news on a definative direction for the company that may well please the market. Then of course, neither of these things may happen but if you are in no hurry to make a decision I would be waiting till post EGM. Cheers.





Hi, that sounds like excellent advice. At least JMS are in a reasonable sector to weather the storm.


----------



## eMark

WARNING - JUST A RAMBLE

It's funny. A while ago, a long while ago, say back in April, May, I was real worried about this stock. Why wouldn't I be? I hold it at a loss, my break even is 0.345. But now, I seem to be growing fond of little 'ol JMS. I mean I've held it now for almost 6 months, that's half way to minimal capital gains tax (Woo hoo!). There's one positive. 

I remenber during the last correction in Feb/March, it initiallyfell heavily. But this time around even with the immense heavy churning of global markets in general, it seems to be happy to drop or gain a cent here and there. Not to bothered by it all.....yet! I'm not concentrating on the (yet) too much. But I guess it depends on the outcome of next weeks meeting, and maybe some positive news sometime soon? 

It appears comfortable in the low to mid 20's. But I just get this feeling that it wants so bad to move into the 30's range and beyond (properly this time), regardless of what is happening around the world.

Lately I'm pretty impressed with little ol' JMS.....


----------



## stormbringer

Anyone out there looking for some upside, jump on JMS tomorrow or wednesday. I believe B1 and B2 will be voted out at the EGM, and I'm expecting considerable upside. Furthermore, as has been hinted in the past by themselves, the Talbot group are likely to take a larger position in the company, and I'd suspect the drilling/exploration programme to really kick into gear if this was to occur.


----------



## Synergy

I'm pretty much in the same boat as you Emark, I can't really see this stock falling too much from where it is now. Seems to have pretty good support at 23.5c. Its just a sit and wait for me, not one i'm wasting too much energy worrying about.


----------



## eMark

Well amidst the carnage of today, the resignation of B1 & B2 prior to todays EGM kinda went unoticed. Not a surprise they have gone really, and I guess that explains the SP holding as well as it did today. I would have expected more upside on any other day or month. But I guess that would a big ask with todays general market performance.

What now?


----------



## stormbringer

Totally agree emark. I'm looking forward to things settling down, and then we'll see who's genuinely interested in this stock. Might be some time though, after viewing an interesting interview yesterday, stating that the winding down of many accounts in hedge funds might not fully register for another month or so. This alone will be keeping some downward pressure on the major indices, how much, not to sure. I'm no expert in this matter, but the fundamentals of the argument sounded convincing.


----------



## stormbringer

Jesus, someone just sold out, and I'm guessing it's B1 or B2, maybe both. I'm going to pick up what I can, great buying opportunity.


----------



## noirua

stormbringer said:


> Jesus, someone just sold out, and I'm guessing it's B1 or B2, maybe both. I'm going to pick up what I can, great buying opportunity.





Good Luck: The knife is plunging to the ground, only grab it if you really think it's worth going for. It looks as if some are panicking "Get me out at any price".  Looking cheap, but that doesn't mean it won't go lower.


----------



## eMark

stormbringer said:


> Jesus, someone just sold out, and I'm guessing it's B1 or B2, maybe both. I'm going to pick up what I can, great buying opportunity.




O.K. Hands up, who's responsible for pushing JMS down 4c today? I want someone to own up....or there will be detention for every JMS holder!


----------



## stormbringer

lol, as long as I don't have to stand in the corner emark. But seriously, does anyone else out there think what I'm thinking, that the disgraced directors are dumping their holdings? The market was expecting them to be ousted, and had showed signs of it's approval, hence the support whenever either one of them sold down their position. So fundamentally, I can't see any other reason for such a huge sell off. JMS is still a good spec stock to be on, which brings me back to my theory regarding B1 and B2. I'll acknowledge the market as a whole is in the red, and this maybe the case over the next month or so, but I don't think nerves have been behind this sell off. Let me know what u guy's think. Either way, I'll be holding and may even accumilate some more, until at least they have drilled brockman.


----------



## stormbringer

Company Update : 

Just got off the phone talking with Charles Guy, exploration manager for Jupiter. He has finalised the drilling campaign for brockman, has all the approvals and is just waiting for a drill rig to become available. Also, his team is currently at Mt Mason, mapping out the next drill campaign for that area. He expects this to be completed sometime in September.

The next quarter could see some much anticipated news being released


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

eMark said:


> Well amidst the carnage of today, the resignation of B1 & B2 prior to todays EGM kinda went unoticed. Not a surprise they have gone really, and I guess that explains the SP holding as well as it did today. I would have expected more upside on any other day or month. But I guess that would a big ask with todays general market performance.
> 
> What now?




Can anyone explain what value B1 and B2 gave to JMS apart from allegedly making gooses of themselves on the emirates flight. It seems to have not performed since they alighted from the second leg of their unfortunaate journey to the UK.

Looking at the chart it is in a trading range and could go either way.


Garpal


----------



## stormbringer

I think with the new management, we're going to get the facts as they present themselves, and little or no "make it sound good" articles regarding the potential of a particular deposit. Intersting though, a little news on the nickle front and JMS is popular again, or is there more to this sudden interest than meets the eye. As I posted a couple of weeks ago, they were heading to brockman as soon a drill rig became available, and they were well under way mapping out a drilling plan for Mt Mason. Are we finally going to see the SP rise above the +.30 mark, and will all those who've been holding at a loss some where in the .30's sell after breaking even, or stay on board and enjoy the ride?


----------



## eMark

stormbringer said:


> Are we finally going to see the SP rise above the +.30 mark, and will all those who've been holding at a loss some where in the .30's sell after breaking even, or stay on board and enjoy the ride?




For me (one of the holders in the 30's) it's going to depend on market sentiment to begin with. There will be a lot of "I've had enough" sellers looking to break even in the 30's (I will be tempted). But as long as there are more buyers than sellers (ie sentiment picks up, possible further announcements etc), this may stop me from selling to early and "enjoy the ride". It would be a real shame to "break even" and then watch it move into blue skies. I'll wait and see....


----------



## eMark

Any chartists care to comment on this stocks performance, and possible future direction? 

From what I can see is that JMS on it's attempts back up has created a new resistance of 0.28c. It has hit this price (or thereabouts) on 3 occasions, once in late June, another in late July, and most recently mid September before falling away again. I haven't checked the volumes on each decline, but it would seem when it hits 0.28c some big sellers come in? 

I would appreciate some technical analysis, and possible review on fundamentals. Thankyou.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

eMark said:


> Any chartists care to comment on this stocks performance, and possible future direction?
> 
> From what I can see is that JMS on it's attempts back up has created a new resistance of 0.28c. It has hit this price (or thereabouts) on 3 occasions, once in late June, another in late July, and most recently mid September before falling away again. I haven't checked the volumes on each decline, but it would seem when it hits 0.28c some big sellers come in?
> 
> I would appreciate some technical analysis, and possible review on fundamentals. Thankyou.





Enclosed is a chart of JMS., with 10 and 30 day moving averages, yellow and red. , 2 support lines at .20 and .12.

Its all over the place, since hitting its highs in Jan Feb 07.

The moving averages have, and the trend has,  generally been down over the last 3 months. 

There is a support ascending trendline going from the .07 mark in Feb 06, to the present,  which provided support in Oct and Nov 06., and may do so again soon.

It may find support at .20, but if it doesn't, .12c is not an impossibility. Volume has increased over the past few days and the last 2 days have closed on lows.

I would not buy into this at present on technical analysis. 

Ramadan approaches and the board will be on their best behaviour, so it may find support. I have no idea what its fundamentals are.

Trust this helps.

Garpal


----------



## noirua

Although the above chart, cheers Garpal Gumnut, shows a very strong floor at the 20 cent level, it also shows a strong 30 cent level, beckoning.

Interests: Iron Ore at Mt Mason, Gold at Mt Idar and Hope and Nickel at Pilbara, shows the promising portfolio of JMS. I'm holding, hoping for a lot more from this one.


----------



## eMark

Yes thankyou Garpal Gumnut, the chart was helpful, thanks for your efforts. I have to agree, both the 20c and 30c mark are strong in their own rights. Not that JMS is producing yet; but I found a heartening article re Iron Ore, if they can just hurry and get their production under way.

JP Morgan Joins The Iron Ore Bulls Club
FN Arena News - September 18 2007 
By Rudi Filapek-Vandyck

Commodity specialists at JP Morgan have joined their colleagues at Merrill Lynch, Deutsche Bank and GSJB Were, among others, by increasing their price expectations for iron ore over the next two years.

JP Morgan’s basic assumption the market for iron ore will remain tight with demand high and supply hindered by bottlenecks is in line with what other experts concluded earlier. And so are the new forecasts that see prices increasing for the next two years.

JP Morgan’s revised forecasts assume iron ore contract prices for lumps and fines will increase by 25% from next year April onwards, to be followed by another increase of 10%, before prices may start trending down again.

Also, the broker notes how the freight differential between shipments from Brazil and Australia to China has run up to US$40/t recently, arguing this gives producers such as BHP Billiton (BHP), Rio Tinto (RIO) and Fortescue (FMG) a big incentive to address the issue with their customers. Either that or these producers will find it attractive to offer more of their production on the spot market, JP Morgan believes.


----------



## eMark

stormbringer said:


> lol, as long as I don't have to stand in the corner emark. But seriously, does anyone else out there think what I'm thinking, that the disgraced directors are dumping their holdings? The market was expecting them to be ousted, and had showed signs of it's approval, hence the support whenever either one of them sold down their position. So fundamentally, I can't see any other reason for such a huge sell off. JMS is still a good spec stock to be on, which brings me back to my theory regarding B1 and B2. I'll acknowledge the market as a whole is in the red, and this maybe the case over the next month or so, but I don't think nerves have been behind this sell off. Let me know what u guy's think. Either way, I'll be holding and may even accumilate some more, until at least they have drilled brockman.




Current as of Friday 21 September

SELLS LIST

Still a bit of dumping going on from B1 or B2, or Hedge funds?

1 0.230 61,500 
2 0.235 60,000 
3 0.240 18,543 
4 0.245 534,500
*5 0.250 1,000,000*
6 0.255 411,200 
7 0.260 10,600
8 0.265 75,000 
9 0.270 42,000 
10 0.275 128,928


----------



## Gspot

Mt Hope/Ida/ Magnet seem to be about 300kms from Mt Gibson and the Midwest Region.
 Is it possible they could join up to this group, if their resources are upgraded, or they find another deposit between these areas????
Have I got too much time on my hands to think like this?


----------



## eMark

Nice little bit of news today. Waking up JMS from it's slumber.

Additional High Grade Hematite intercepted at Mt Mason CYIP

Last Trade: 0.245 AUD 
Trade Time: 4:10PM AEST 
Change:  0.015 (6.52%) 
Prev Close: 0.230 
Open: 0.230 
Bid: 0.240 
Ask: 0.245 
1y Target Est: N/A 

Day's Range: 0.230 - 0.260 
52wk Range: 0.120 - 0.430 
Volume: 1,964,930 
Avg Vol (3m): 830,309 
Market Cap: N/A 
P/E (ttm): N/A 
EPS (ttm): 0.000 
Div & Yield: N/A (N/A%)


----------



## noirua

Annual Report ( 78 pages):  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071004/pdf/314yl9dd6v5n1f.pdf

Trading at 24.5 cents, up from 17 cents in June, JMS should, imho, have moved on a lot further.


----------



## moneymajix

Yep. There was not much reaction to the iron ore announcment on Thursday.

Quality of the ore seems good.



> The best assay result was in hole no. MMRC110 from a shallow depth of 14m from surface to 19m with an average of 64% Fe over 5 m, see Table 1


----------



## eMark

noirua said:


> Annual Report ( 78 pages):  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071004/pdf/314yl9dd6v5n1f.pdf
> 
> Trading at 24.5 cents, up from 17 cents in June, JMS should, imho, have moved on a lot further.




Where do you place JMS then Noirua?

According to Garpal Gumnut, he was saying if it didn't hold at 20c then 12c was not out of the question, but that was a week or so ago now. It appears to be holding at/bouncing off 22c recently.


----------



## spottygoose

Personally, I can't see it going anywhere near 12c especially not after the recent iron-ore annoucement. The reaction to that was muted to say the least, however, I think that is just a cautiousness that will pervade JMS until the B1, B2 stigma wears off. 

Speaking of the bananas they did convert options recently I believe and will probably sell these on market so it might take a little time to flush them out. A couple more announcements like last weeks however and the whole debacle will be a distant memory. 

JMS have the tenements and they have had some pretty decent results we just need a bit of patience for it to return to its former highs.


----------



## moneymajix

26c

Ann.

*Mt Mason Inferred Resource Estimate increased to 2.2 Million Tonnes of High Grade Hematite Avg. 60.6% Fe - Central Yilgarn Iron Project (CYIP) *

Jupiter Mines is pleased to announce that the recently drilled High Grade Hematite intercepted at Mt Mason Prospect has added approximately 0.4 Million tons (approximately 22% to initial resource) to the inferred resource previously announced (see Inferred Resource Statement below). 

The Mt Mason mineralisation is still open to the north east and south. Further drill hole programs will be planned to test along strike extensions to the north east and the south. The southern side Mt Mason mineralisation trends back towards Jupiter Mines 100% owned Mt Ida (E29/560) tenement which is 167 square kilometres in area covering multiple BIFs horizons. 

The company is encouraged by the continued low Phosphorous results and the high quality of the mineralistion zone.


----------



## eMark

Once again the share price moves up 3c as a result of the announcemnet, and then long term sellers come in pushing it back to where it started from. Which is fine, we have all go to sell eventually. But it is frustrating when the announcements appear to be strong.

How does this stock compare to IRM? One announcemesnt yesterday, and boom, although it has come back today, it's still far above JMS.



moneymajix said:


> 26c
> 
> Ann.
> 
> *Mt Mason Inferred Resource Estimate increased to 2.2 Million Tonnes of High Grade Hematite Avg. 60.6% Fe - Central Yilgarn Iron Project (CYIP) *
> 
> Jupiter Mines is pleased to announce that the recently drilled High Grade Hematite intercepted at Mt Mason Prospect has added approximately 0.4 Million tons (approximately 22% to initial resource) to the inferred resource previously announced (see Inferred Resource Statement below).
> 
> The Mt Mason mineralisation is still open to the north east and south. Further drill hole programs will be planned to test along strike extensions to the north east and the south. The southern side Mt Mason mineralisation trends back towards Jupiter Mines 100% owned Mt Ida (E29/560) tenement which is 167 square kilometres in area covering multiple BIFs horizons.
> 
> The company is encouraged by the continued low Phosphorous results and the high quality of the mineralistion zone.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey Emark,

I thought I'd reply to your query on JMS thread,

Yes I was a big fan of JMS back in early 06, but I sold out when the share price ran to 30c-40c (and posted about my exit too)

I was looking to get back in but never did as the inflight activities of the 2 notorious directors worried me, also the company has been moving so slowly with Mt Mason its just frustrating,

Out of YML and JMS, JMS hit the exploration ground running first, yet they have stalled,

Mt Mason needs at least 10Mt's to be a stand alone operation,

That being said, JMS isn't expensive at all on a peer comparison and does offer alot of upside,

Me, I'm on the sidelines..... for now ...... 

Good luck


----------



## moneymajix

GNL goes crazy today,

IRM went really crazy the other day.

JMS is next door...

Has to be a matter of time, surely.


----------



## Red Fatboy

I am new to this forum, and to this stock(hello all!). Bought in at 26c a couple of weeks ago.Watched the price drop down to the low 20s and have wondered if recent announcements have made the right impact or not.Anyone able to enlighten me?


----------



## moneymajix

I think resistance is at 30c.

I have been a believer in this stock for some time.

Talbot Group bought into this in the 30s some time ago and, as far as I know, are still holding.
They have had a lot of success with SDL.


----------



## Red Fatboy

Announcements regarding uranium exploration approvals, made no impact on share prices except to lower them. Cant decide whether to keep and go to sleep or sell and go to hell.


----------



## brodion

*Re:cig*

I do not normally post info does anybody know more on this it would be helpful Does anybody recommend investment?


----------



## coladuna

Is JMS seriously undervalued compared to other junior iron ore players? 
They have pretty much all had a huge rally in recent times and JMS has been standing still (or gone downhill).  Surely JMS is ahead of some of the iron ore players that rocketed on pure speculation recently.


----------



## eMark

coladuna said:


> Is JMS seriously undervalued compared to other junior iron ore players?
> They have pretty much all had a huge rally in recent times and JMS has been standing still (or gone downhill).  Surely JMS is ahead of some of the iron ore players that rocketed on pure speculation recently.




You'd think so wouldn't you.... Been patiently waiting for the last 6months for this stock to move....


----------



## noirua

Jupiter Mines are standing still, but so did the larger MGX for sometime, look at the price now and the chart.
We have to do our own research in what is a high risk stock and only invest what we consider gamble cash. Then there are no worries and concerns.


----------



## mrobert38

I have been looking for an iron ore miner which has not gone through the roof just recently. JMS seemed to fit the bill. The other advantage of this stock is its exposure to gold, nickel, and now uranium. The problem seems to be that its current iron potential is only 2 million tonnes. However, it is projecting a possible 20 million tonnes on its Mount Ida licence. It has 300,000 ounces of gold resources at Klondyke. It has cash assets of $6 million and no debt, and market capital of $31 million.
Is this a frog that is going to change into a prince or a frog that is going to remain a frog?


----------



## countryboy

yes at present only have 2 milloion tonnes but ...from their website :

Recent Exploration
In May 2006, Jupiter conducted a very successful initial 9 hole, 543m drilling program originally designed to confirm previous surface rock-chip samples and as a result Jupiter has confirmed a first stage initial JORC compliant resource of 1.8Mt @ 60.3% iron. *The drilling only tested 170m of the 700m of outcropping blue haematite and subsequently the deposit remains open in all directions.* Additionally, there is an extensive Kanga developed over the down dip extension of the deposit.

Results from the first drilling program include: 29m @ 63.3 % Fe (MMRC107), 17m @ 60% Fe MMRC105), 18m @ 61.44% Fe (MMRC108), 7m @ 63.84% Fe (MMRC109), 8m @ 63.52% Fe (MMRC 106), 6m @ 60% Fe (MMRC101) and 4m @ 61.48% Fe (MMRC 103). (Assays also confirm low Phosphorous, Aluminium, Silica and Loss on Ignition (LOI) levels which are totally acceptable to current steel manufacturers.


As announced to the ASX in September ’06, Jupiter has discovered via mapping (500m east of Mt Mason) a 13km long haematite iron zone trending all the way to Jupiter’s Mt Ida iron prospect in the south. Drilling is planned once the Mt Ida licence is granted, although a portion is situated within the Mt Mason licence. This eastern zone has the potential to add 20 million tonnes to the iron ore resource.


The resource estimate was based on the mapping of Walsh (2005) which gave an aerial extent of the mineralisation and the RC drilling information. A three dimensional model of the plus 55% Fe based on a set of cross section interpretations linking the surface haematite expression was made. The 55% Fe mineralisation shape was then used in a block model which had a cell size of 10m north south, 5 metres east west and 2 metres vertically. The ore shape was used to constrain an estimate of the grades using an inverse distance to the power of 2 methods, spherical, planar search out to 60m radius. An average density of 3.5tonnes per cubic metre has been used to estimate tonnage. 

The Mt Mason Inferred Resource is estimated at 1.8 million tonnes 60.3 % Fe, 2.7% Al2O3, 8.5% SiO2 0.051% P and 2.5% LOI

The resource is still open down dip and along strike to the north and south. 

The information in this report that relates to Mineral Resources is based on information compiled by Mr David Milton, who is a Member of the Australian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy and a full time consultant. Mr David Milton has sufficient experience in the type of deposits under consideration and to the activities undertaken to qualify as a Competent Person as defined in the December 2004 Edition of the Australasian Code for reporting Exploration Results, Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves and consents to the inclusion in the report of the matters based on his information in the form and the context in which it appears.



plenty more to come!


----------



## countryboy

i too have been searching for IO that have not gone through the roof. can i suggest the following...all of which i hold 

PSP- Prosperity about 10-11c chasing 50 60 million of DSO
TRH - transit Holdings 45c approx 200 mill DSO chasing
RMI - shelved their IO and chasing Nickel  6c
CBH -Constance range 200 mill of DSO - producing miner way under value at 50c
ADY- 50c producing IO miner in Sth America 

anything else i hold is above 50c but one i am considering is MDX at 16-18 c

may have looked at these already..hope it helps


----------



## coladuna

There appears to be a renewed interest in this one in the last couple of sessions. Is it purely due to the investor presentation


----------



## eMark

coladuna said:


> There appears to be a renewed interest in this one in the last couple of sessions. Is it purely due to the investor presentation




I would say it is probably all due to the companies presentation. It will need sustained interest to push it over 30c again, something special...

This stock has moved from 20c to 28c, and back again so many times it's not funny. Also 28c has turned into a STRONG resistance. It needs to be broken.


----------



## coladuna

Just broke through 30 cents barrier.
Looking very good. It could be a start to the long overdue recovery.
Sell side appears to be thinning out too


----------



## moneymajix

Board changes yesterday at the AGM.

The Chairman, Alan Broome, resigned.

New director, W.Wang. Chinese connections!

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071114/pdf/315tnlptcpk0ss.pdf 


This may have improved market sentiment.

This company holds a number of tenements which look like they have potential.

SP - 31c, up over 10%. Been a while since it has been this high!


----------



## eMark

moneymajix said:


> SP - 31c, up over 10%. Been a while since it has been this high!




Agree 100% It was certainly nice to see it break 28c, let alone 30c today. Settled at 0.295, (slightly annoying), I would have prefered to see it close in the 30's, but at least it closed above the troublesome 28c level. 

Where to now? Onwards and upwards? Or back to 22c? Investors tend to forget about this stock just as quickly as it spikes interest (volume of 4,000,000 today)

Technical analysis?

Young Trader?


----------



## kransky

countryboy said:


> i too have been searching for IO that have not gone through the roof. can i suggest the following...all of which i hold
> 
> PSP- Prosperity about 10-11c chasing 50 60 million of DSO
> TRH - transit Holdings 45c approx 200 mill DSO chasing
> RMI - shelved their IO and chasing Nickel  6c
> CBH -Constance range 200 mill of DSO - producing miner way under value at 50c
> ADY- 50c producing IO miner in Sth America
> 
> anything else i hold is above 50c but one i am considering is MDX at 16-18 c
> 
> may have looked at these already..hope it helps




I hope your not just looking at the SP to judge if a company is undervalued or not.. look at the number of shares issued in the appendix 3B and work out its market cap... then repeat the above post.. and save me some effort


----------



## doctorj

JMS looks interesting of late - upside breakout from ascending triangle at 28cps on Thursday with 28 subsequently holding on Friday.





They have a lot of irons in the fire, but their tenement in the Brockman area in the Pilbara is quite interesting.  Below is a satellite picture of the tenement (I've drawn in their tenement - no promises of accuracy).  You can see the enscarpment where the iron ore samples were taken - up to 60% hermatite.    Also drawn in are the approximate locations of the current Brockman Rio mines (producing 8mtpa Fe) and the proposed Brockman 4 mine.  







Rail, power etc runs directly to RIO's Brockman mine just to the North.  My biggest concerns are the relatively small size of the Tenement and that all the identified outcropping is on the enscarpment which is only just in the tenement.  Drilling is about to start to identify the extent of the mineralisation, but given there are mines in every direction, it's fairly likely they'll have some decent and shallow mineralisation.  At a guess, I don't think they could develop a mine of their own here (primarily due to the size/shape of the tenement and where the current mineralisation has been identified), but I think they're drilling with a focus of making it attractive to holders of adjacent tenements (RIO, FMG).

Even less accurate is this last picture which shows JMS/RIO's Brockman tenements in relation to FMG's 1 billion tonne @ 56% Fe Serenity prospect.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

lol well Doc beat me to it,

I've been buying JMS the last few days, hold a reasonable amount at avg 29c

*I jumped back into JMS for the following reason*

1. The Brockman project which got all the excitement going back in December 2006 is being drilled, this is the project that got Talbot on board,

Back in December 2006 the company outlined a target (key word *target* ) deposit that was 4,000m's long 300m's wide and should be 150m's thick/deep based on RIO's Adacent Brockman deposit,

Now IF (Key word *IF* ) the whole area is mineralised we get a target thats 4,000x 300x 150x 3.5 (sg) = 630Mt's@60% Fe (note grade based on rock chip samples and RIO's adjacent project)

So Max Target = *630Mt's@60%Fe*

Realistic Target 25% = *160Mt's@60%Fe*

Now as Doc has pointed out and Mick found out FMG has recently announced a 1Billion Tonne deposit near JMS's Brockman, I rang the company on Friday and it was confirmed that JMS's Brockman was less than 20km's away, so this gives me confidence (based on nearology) that a 600Mt target is possible


----------



## tech/a

Doc.
Further to our private mail discussion.
Hope you dont mind a few comments here.

*In the short term*

2 Days ago clear supply.
As shown in the Chart.
Yesterday that supply hasnt yet been exhausted.
As can be seen by the close being will down and volume 
well above average.
Until Supply is absorbed/departs or is overcome by demand this is likely to suffer the same fate as it has the last 4 times it has reached this price area.
Monday will reveal more.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey Tech,

I certainly hope there's more supply at these levels as I'll be more than happy to buy more, also it will give all of ASF the chance to get in without having to pay up, so bring on the supply I say 




tech/a said:


> *In the short term*
> 
> 2 Days ago clear supply.
> As shown in the Chart.
> Yesterday that supply hasnt yet been exhausted.
> As can be seen by the close being will down and volume
> well above average.
> Until Supply is absorbed/departs or is overcome by demand this is likely to suffer the same fate as it has the last 4 times it has reached this price area.
> Monday will reveal more.


----------



## tech/a

Well its all about timing.
Back in december it was around 35c
Its spent most of the year around 20-24c.
I think it will re visit.
Buying at 20-22c is the lowest risk currently on this chart.

Personally I like trades I want to come to me on a short term basis.
Those longterm wont be fussy and wont work of the R/R I do.
For me short term 22c to 32c is a trade and a good one.

For long termers if it rises to $1 or more they wont be as fussed.
They should be though.
If I have $5000 at 22C thats 18000 shares
At 30c thats 16500. If sold at $1 $1500 diff.

On the plus side rapid up moves like those a year ago tend to take ages to correct.This has been going quite a while now.
But I still cant see any serious interest---other than you Y/T--oh and Doc!!

But each day tells more and more from the chart.
You'll have your day.


----------



## mick2006

JMS possibly the most underated iron ore stock going forward.


When YT first bought JMS to my attention a couple of days ago, I was very keen on the Brockman Iron Ore Tennements due to the fact they were so close too the currently operating RIO Brockman Iron Ore Mines and on top of that they have had some very high grade surface samples which indicate that the iron ore mineralisation is continuing right through into JMS's land holdings.

What really changed the game for JMS is what was announced at the AGM.

1. The previous management was turfed out for lack of performance (don't be fooled here people if it wasn't for the previous management JMS would be a much highly valued company, now they are out of the way watch for a serious re-rating of the stock.

2. They announced that the drilling of the Brockman iron ore tennement had begun with results due before christmas *(as YT has pointed out they have the potential to be sitting on up to 630 mt of high grade hematite iron ore)*

3. They stated they were in advanced discussions for a major JV covering one of their major project which is close to completion (as they are smack bang in iron ore elephant country it leaves RIO,FMG and the Chinese as likely suiters.)

4. Also they stated their search for a new CEO yielded a top notch candidate who has vast iron ore/nickel experience, this could yield a reaction similar to the appointment of new management at YML.

5. They appointed a new director who is a Chinese national with vast contacts back in his homeland. (this is a massive bonus in assisting with getting the chinese money machine onboard.)


Now a closer look at possibly the best short term iron ore play

*Reasons why to invest in JMS going forward*

1. With the drilling underway at the Brockman Iron Ore project expect some serious shareprice action as we head towards the results *remember as YT pointed out there is a maximum potential of 630 mt of high grade iron ore*, just look what is happening with IRM,BMY and their tennements are no where near as good as Brockman

2. With the old management now gone expect a re-rating as they were largely responsible for the shareprice underperformance (they have always had very good landholdings it was just management inaction that cost the shareprice dearly)

3. Don't forget Brockman Iron Ore is sandwiched between RIO's operating mines and *less than 20km from FMG latest 1 billion tonne discovery *(I nearly fell off my chair at 2:30 Friday morning when I discovered that) don't discount the nearology effect on JMS's shares. 

4. The prospect of a high profile experienced CEO to take the helm shortly

5. The lure of an upcoming major JV with either *RIO,FMG,Chinese*

6. The fact they are one of the few smaller iron ore prospects that acually have a JORC resource (Mt Mason)

7. The quality landholdings that JMS has amassed will lead to some very interesting targets going forward with several targets *already recording 60% plus FE hits*.  With exploration targets such as Brockman, Mt Mason, Mt Ida, Shay Gap.

*8. Rumours that the Talbot group is assuming control of the company (remember Talbot is the current largest shareholder, he certainly knows how to make money in the iron ore space and doesn't back a loser)*


Summary

*Massive upside in the Brockman Iron Ore Tennement (targeting 630 mt of High Grade Iron Ore)

The market does not know the full potential of Brockman and infact they are currently drilling with results due before Christmas.

Old management gone, expect substantial re-rating due to new management getting the company out there moving forward.

Possible major JV, Talbot Group Control

Nearology smack bang in the middle of elephant iron ore country with confirmed high grade samples.*


----------



## mick2006

for those interested below are the links to confirm the information about the Brockman deposit, all Young Trader has done is applied the mathmatics and holy crap it gives you a max target of 630 mt of high quality premium iron ore.

yes at this stage it is only a target(but they have confirmed the continuation of the RIO strike through sampling). But given the location of the tennement its a no brainer really its just a matter of time before they start churning out the drilling results to confirm what every JMS holder is hoping for and that is a massive high grade iron ore deposit.

Should be a very very merry Christmas for JMS shareholders

http://www.jupitermines.com/newsreports_files/JMS asx Dec 40th 06 Brockman.pdf

http://www.jupitermines.com/newsrep...eved from Jupiter's Brockman Iron Project.pdf


----------



## greggy

Good evening All,

JMS has well located properties prospective for iron ore (the hottest commodity at present) and impressive management to boot.  From memory they still have around $6 million cash.  Many traders will be eagerly awaiting the release of its iron ore exploration results.  
This stock is definitely on my watch list. I've been cashed up for a while and am looking for the next opportunity. It seems that over the past couple of years many iron ore explorers have gone through the roof.  There doesn't seem to be too many "ground floor" opportunities left.  JMS also has interesting areas prospective for nickel, gold and uranium.
DYOR


----------



## moneymajix

I think Talbot Group is still holding (11%).

Purchasing in the 30s, if my memory serves me.

I think they will be keen to see things moving.


The choice of the Chinese Director is rather intriguing.


They are short one or two directors. Interesting to see what happens on that front.


More interest since news of changes at the AGM so the changes have been well received.


Brockman looks good as do the u tenements. I am personally not keen any on uranium stocks but for those that are, the tenements are in the NT.


All the best to holders. Especially to the long-termers (moi included)!


----------



## greggy

moneymajix said:


> I think Talbot Group is still holding (11%).
> 
> Purchasing in the 30s, if my memory serves me.
> 
> I think they will be keen to see things moving.
> 
> 
> The choice of the Chinese Director is rather intriguing.
> 
> 
> They are short one or two directors. Interesting to see what happens on that front.
> 
> 
> More interest since news of changes at the AGM so the changes have been well received.
> 
> 
> Brockman looks good as do the u tenements. I am personally not keen any on uranium stocks but for those that are, the tenements are in the NT.
> 
> 
> All the best to holders. Especially to the long-termers (moi included)!




Hi moneymajix,

Who knows, if everything goes to plan they may even float off their non-iron ore projects.  That way it would be re-rated as a pure iron ore play.  No rush though considering it has around $6 million cash.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006

just looking at the AGM presentation you certainly get the feeling they know they are onto something at Brockman and hence it looks like most of their time will be put into the iron ore side of things.

your certainly right greggy not many ground floor iron ore companies left that haven't run, and certainly not many with the quality of land holdings of JMS.

after jumping in and out of YML,UMC,TLM as they rose from 20c to $1 plus, i'm not going to risk missing the boat with JMS.


----------



## greggy

mick2006 said:


> just looking at the AGM presentation you certainly get the feeling they know they are onto something at Brockman and hence it looks like most of their time will be put into the iron ore side of things.
> 
> your certainly right greggy not many ground floor iron ore companies left that haven't run, and certainly not many with the quality of land holdings of JMS.
> 
> after jumping in and out of YML,UMC,TLM as they rose from 20c to $1 plus, i'm not going to risk missing the boat with JMS.



Hi Mick2006,

I've traded a few iron ore explorers over the past year including YML (sold out too early there) and IRM. IMO there doesn't seem too many opportunities left that haven't run hard. Hence, JMS is definitely on my watch list.  
DYOR


----------



## mick2006

your not alone there greggy I also sold too early on YML,TLM but got it about right on UMC.

but like I said before not taking any chances with JMS, made sure I grabbed a good chunk.


----------



## greggy

mick2006 said:


> your not alone there greggy I also sold too early on YML,TLM but got it about right on UMC.
> 
> but like I said before not taking any chances with JMS, made sure I grabbed a good chunk.



Good luck to all holders. I haven't bought as yet, but will reassess the situation  early next week.  The Brockman area is certainly the hot spot for iron ore at present.
DYOR


----------



## Pommiegranite

I think with the debacle of the 2 unmentionable ex-employees still in the minds of the investment community, management will now be very keen to promote a good image.

What better way than to please shareholders with bonanza results and thereby gaining a decent writeup in the press.

Good work Mick and YT. JMS certainly look the goods. Next year, holders can also look forward to drilling at Shay Gap, which close to the coast and is on the BHP railway line.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I think regardless of anything else, if JMS finds 50m-100m hits of 60%Fe this stock will get heavy buying and as with TLM which ran from 20c to $1.20 pre any results, insiders will know,

I remember asking my broker, how do insiders know with these Iron ore plays whether the results are good etc and he said that when they pull the drill cores out of the ground the Iron Mineralisation is visible and so you don't really need to wait for the assays to know that a drill core contains alot of Iron, 

So I guess like YML, HLX and TLM and countless other Fe plays I expect JMS to run up on insiders buying if the drill results are positive well before the pre Christmas assays,

Additionally and most impostantly, FMG has just announced a 1 Billion Tonne deposit near by, this is huge news, it would be like another Mt Isa, Prominent Hill or mini Olympic Dam being discovered next door to an IOCG play,

Apparantly the area around where FMG announced its new deposit is the new 'hot spot' for Fe, expect lots of juniours to try and peg gound etc, 


Target (key word *target* ) deposit that was 4,000m's long 300m's wide and should be 150m's thick/deep based on RIO's Adacent Brockman deposit,

Now IF (Key word *IF* ) the whole area is mineralised we get a target thats 4,000x 300x 150x 3.5 (sg) = 630Mt's@60% Fe (note grade based on rock chip samples and RIO's adjacent project)

So Max Target = *630Mt's@60%Fe*


Below I have attached an image with snippets of JMS asx Ann's from back in Dec 06 to back up my target estimates/calcs


----------



## mick2006

the positive momentum in JMS had already begun due to the removal of the old board, what is really exciting though is the shear size of the potential Brockman deposit, and until YT worked it out I doubt anyone could believe what they maybe sitting on.

YT is also right see any increase in volume as a sign of insiders buying due to positive drill cores.


----------



## tech/a

Would someone be good enough to show me where this insider buying and positive momentum is evident?
Particularly the clear evidence of increased volume UN categorically proving accumulation.

Always willing to learn.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Tech your misunderstanding what I said,

Read my post



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I think regardless of anything else, if JMS finds 50m-100m hits of 60%Fe this stock will get heavy buying and as with TLM which ran from 20c to $1.20 pre any results, insiders will know,
> 
> I remember asking my broker, how do insiders know with these Iron ore plays whether the results are good etc and he said that when they pull the drill cores out of the ground the Iron Mineralisation is visible and so you don't really need to wait for the assays to know that a drill core contains alot of Iron,
> 
> So I guess like YML, HLX and TLM and countless other Fe plays I expect JMS to run up on insiders buying if the drill results are positive well before the pre Christmas assays,




I said like TLM, YML and HLX if drilling results are good insiders will buy pre results,

Look at TLM, it ran from 20c to $1.20 prior to any drilling results, 

Look at HLX it ran from 20c to 50c prior to the announcement that AQA was buying in (ie insiders!)

Look at YML it ran from 35c (post correction) to $1.40+ in a very short period just prior to JORC coming out

So when the drill cores come out of the ground, I'd ecpect the SP to tell us the results prior to any actuall announcement, its how the mkt works these days unfortunately


Also notice how JMS ran up from 20c/22c level to 28c prior to any of the anns re Talbot/Board shake up, coincidence? I don't think so


----------



## mick2006

also important not to rule out rotation inside the iron ore sector, money usually flows heavily into stocks which are closest to releasing drill results, this may well benefit JMS heading towards christmas as we get closer to the Brockman drilling results.

I know I have shuffled in and out of companies like IRM,YML,UMC,TLM,LML trading on the upcoming news.


----------



## tech/a

mick2006 said:


> the positive momentum in JMS had already begun due to the removal of the old board, what is really exciting though is the shear size of the potential Brockman deposit, and until YT worked it out I doubt anyone could believe what they maybe sitting on.
> 
> YT is also right see any increase in volume as a sign of insiders buying due to positive drill cores.





YT I was hoping to learn from Micks observations.

But with regard to TLM there is evidence in the chart *supporting your view *AND youll be able to see evidence in ANY chart to support your views.
JMS CURRENTLY isnt showing such evidence.

Ihave no idea when the announcement for TLM occured.
But here is the commentary (mine) of price and volume from 20c on.
This may help those reading charts---its all there.
*But its NOT there YET on JMS*

Have a read and I think you'll see what I mean.


----------



## mick2006

Very nice piece of work there tech/a, I strongly believe there is a place for several different types of trading technical/fundamental/value/momentum.

At the moment I like momentum, getting inside the currently hot sectors like iron ore/oil/gold/coal and shifting money according to upcoming news/individual share momentum.

It is important to pick up the trend early and not being afraid to back yourself and always be prepared to take profits when you deem time to move on.

*In terms of JMS it may not yet show up on the charts, but what has changed recently is sentiment towards the company it has been a long held view they were sitting on some very interesting tennements and it was just management inaction holding back the shareprice.  Now that the management issue has been fixed, the company can go back to being valued on its potential and as YT has highlighted the Brockman Iron Ore tennements has potential in bucket loads.*


----------



## tech/a

Well when I see it on the chart I'll more than likely be on the buy side.
Sorry that the example was a little out of context.(Not JMS)


----------



## mick2006

Well tech/a keep us posted on the chart side of things, always interested in a chartists view on things.

And without the techies/momentum/fundamental traders all in agreement it is very hard for any share to rise sharply.


----------



## Pommiegranite

What do you all think about the Klondyke gold project?

RIO targetted 3million+ozs prior to divseting gold projects.

Klondyke contains about 10 disused gold mines, and JMS will be commencing deep diamond drilling there as per annual report.

I've got a feeling that this could be JMS's real jewel in the crown in the medium term (providing POG keeps up)


----------



## kpas

mick2006 said:


> it is important to pick up the trend early and not being afraid to back yourself and always be prepared to take profits when you deem time to move on.
> 
> *in terms of JMS it may not yet show up on the charts, but what has changed recently is sentiment towards the company it has been a long held view they were sitting on some very interesting tennements and it was just management inaction holding back the shareprice.  Now that the management issue has been fixed, the company can go back to being valued on its potential and as YT has highlighted the Brockman Iron Ore tennements has potential in bucket loads.*




I agree, and based on what happened with IRM and many other iron ore "possibilitys" I jumped on last week and am happy to hold JMS even if it retraces lower (I will just buy more).

Would rather be on it then miss the train completely.


----------



## mick2006

Pommiegranite said:


> What do you all think about the Klondyke gold project?
> 
> RIO targetted 3million+ozs prior to divseting gold projects.
> 
> Klondyke contains about 10 disused gold mines, and JMS will be commencing deep diamond drilling there as per annual report.
> 
> I've got a feeling that this could be JMS's real jewel in the crown in the medium term (providing POG keeps up)




Its amazing how JMS gets rid of that rubbish management then all of a sudden you can go back and have a good look at what they are really sitting on.

There is no doubt they have some excellent potential in the iron ore/gold/nickel sectors.

Expect to be hearing alot more exploration news now that management is no longer an issue, also they are cashed up, so no need for any share dilution for a while.


----------



## Sean K

Looks a likely ascending triangle breakout at this stage, IMO. Has even tested 28 as support and bounced off. In all probability the break has occurred and should continue on. Just a probability of course, and there does look to be more resistance around 30.

The short term target is the distance of the widest part of the triangle after the break. 

While risk in the funnymentals, looks to be very good potential. 



Thanks doctorj, YT and Mick.


----------



## stock nub

Does anyone know when the brockman drill results are expected?

Are they definitely drilling it at the moment?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## mobcat

I think the results are due before Xmas and should see this baby explode with the likes of IRM, HLX,YML, FWL, etc etc beautiful work YT, MICK etc happy to be on board boys and will show more support to my all ready 500k when i free up some fold This baby,s a no Brainer under current market conditions......... the fullness of time will show nice profits just check the peers for any reasurance  :dance:


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey Stock Nub,

I rang the company and they said that drilling started a week or 2 ago, there were some problems with the rig but those are sorted and that they expect full results by Christmas

But as I keep saying, you won't need to wait until Christmas as if the results are good insiders will buy this up like they did with TLM,

If your on the drill crew you'll know if a large portion of the drill core contains iron ore well before you see the assays, I'm guessing this is how they knew with TLM


----------



## noirua

noirua said:


> Jupiter Mines are standing still, but so did the larger MGX for sometime, look at the price now and the chart.
> We have to do our own research in what is a high risk stock and only invest what we consider gamble cash. Then there are no worries and concerns.




I suppose the high risk remains but interesting still on a purely gamble basis. A better bet than the lotto but hasn't yet quite broken out of its trend at 33 cents.


----------



## Sean K

mobcat said:


> I think the results are due before Xmas and should see this baby explode with the likes of IRM , HLX ,YML FWL, etc etc beautiful work YT ,MICK etc happy to be on board boys and will show more support to my all ready 500k when i free up some fold This baby,s a now Brainer under current market comditions......... the fullness of time will show nice profits just check the peers for any reasurance  :dance:



I've bought some, but this is an overly optomistic view IMO. There is risk that the Brockman drilling will not return the widths and depths aimed for, and grades the rock chip samples provided. Nothing is a certainty until some hard facts start rolling in. At the moment, this is a risk/reward play and a judgement must be made on the likelihood of good results. Nothing is ever a certainty. Best of luck to holders, like me! 

Calm down Mobcat!


----------



## mobcat

I like to dance Kennas you know that and IMO this ones got a nice potential as i said it,s relative to news the size of potential as allways but thats the speclative end of the market hey....... but even you must be excited by the way the market has reacted to JMS peers of late i cant belive some of the runs .....IRM comes to mind out of control no doubt day of Ann but nice to watch just a pity i sold the buggers at 18 in July of memory


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Looks like JMS is churning out sellers at 30c+

We've definately IMO broken above 28c, I think barring a mkt crash/correction it won't go below 28c,

In fact I think now that it has convincingly held above 28c it will make a push towards 40c,

If/when it breaks 40c is when I think the real gains will be made as it will be at all time highs (ie like MHL once it broke 4c it ran to 6.5c as it was a blue sky break)


----------



## DB008

l brought some today aswell. 
 Guess Iron Ore is the sweet spot at the moment. 
Even if it is a spec stock, l'm going to hold onto these for a very long time. l'm thinking FMG in 5 years, would be worth the wait....


----------



## Pommiegranite

DB008 said:


> l brought some today aswell.
> Guess Iron Ore is the sweet spot at the moment.
> Even if it is a spec stock, l'm going to hold onto these for a very long time. l'm thinking FMG in 5 years, would be worth the wait....





You're thinking Fortescue in 5 years? Are you sure about that?

Here's a link for FMG's tenements:

http://www.fmgl.com.au/IRM/content/project_exploration_tenements.htm


----------



## DB008

JMS....obviously not.

I have a few friends working on the train line at the moment for FMG and they r really under the pump. They reckon that it might not be ready for the May deadline. Guess we just have to wait and see. If a cyclone comes through that area.....


----------



## doctorj

DB008 said:


> l'm thinking FMG in 5 years, would be worth the wait....



I want some of whatever you've been smoking!  FMG have about half the Pilbara.  JMS have a couple of small tenements.


----------



## DB008

But u have to start from somewhere don't u?!?!?! Mergers and aqusitions....
Company Growth, more drilling, better results, share price rises, buy outs, mergers etc etc etc. 
Anything is possible at the moment really


----------



## prawn_86

DB008 said:


> But u have to start from somewhere don't u?!?!?! Mergers and aqusitions....
> Company Growth, more drilling, better results, share price rises, buy outs, mergers etc etc etc.
> Anything is possible at the moment really




JMS has the exact same chance as any other spec of becoming a large cap...very little realistically. That shouldnt be a shareholders target imo, as it is just not possible to see that far in advance.

There are other specs out there with a lot more ground than JMS, as Doc and Pommegranite has alluded too.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I think I agree with the others here Danny,

JMS cannot ever be an FMG, FMG is so much more than a company with a few Billion Tonnes of Iron Ore, so don't bother with stuff like that,

However JMS can easily be the next 

YML 16c-$1.60 in under 12months
TLM 20c - $1.40 in 3months
UMC, BCI GIR and so on 

The key is Brockman guys, we can go on and on nd on about B1 and B2 in the past, stale holders selling, charts, depth etc blah blah blah,

What will matter is when JMS pull the drill cores out of the ground at Brockman will their be Fe in them?

And how much?

As I have already shown JMS could have up to 600Mt's+ of 60%Fe, then again they could have much much less like 50-100Mt's

So keep a sharp look out for results at Brockman


----------



## doctorj

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> What will matter is when JMS pull the drill cores out of the ground at Brockman will their be Fe in them?



If they've already done 2-3 days of drilling, the rig pigs would have already seen a bunch of drill cores...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

doctorj said:


> If they've already done 2-3 days of drilling, the rig pigs would have already seen a bunch of drill cores...




Agree and makes me wonder why the Share price ran up from 20c to 27c before I even saw it,

Also, 2-3days ain't enough yet, so I'd give it a another week to see


----------



## RichKid

tech/a said:


> YT I was hoping to learn from Micks observations.
> 
> But with regard to TLM there is evidence in the chart *supporting your view *AND youll be able to see evidence in ANY chart to support your views.
> JMS CURRENTLY isnt showing such evidence.
> 
> Ihave no idea when the announcement for TLM occured.
> But here is the commentary (mine) of price and volume from 20c on.
> This may help those reading charts---its all there.
> *But its NOT there YET on JMS*
> 
> Have a read and I think you'll see what I mean.




Nice charts there tech, enjoyable reading as always, haven't read much of your bar work for awhile. Very succinct and persuasive arguments about the relative strengths of the two charts. Looking on with interest to see if the current resistance holds and for the nature of any test back into the range, looking for evidence that resistance has become support around 30c. Always interesting to trade these lil critters.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hi guys, I'm trying to connect the dots here,

*Past* 
Last year JMS were approached by Chinese to do a JV which fell through because of management,

*Present* 
B1 B2 and Chairman gone,

In his speech the Chairman acknowledged that JV's were still on the cards,



*
Future*
2 Chinese directors appointed to replace outgoing management, in the last few days, coincidence? Maybe ...... but these guys maybe a pre-cursor to a JV with the Chinese group that were sniffing around last year but couldn't because of past management


Thoughts?


----------



## Sean K

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi guys, I'm trying to connect the dots here,
> 
> ....
> 
> Thoughts?



Could be the start of something YT. Certainly a better arrangement than having B1 and B2 running amok on the company's time.

You mist a few links that Wang has to Chinese companies.


----------



## Fool

Take a look at this interesting article, iron ore could be used to save the planet. 
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/11/20/2095575.htm?section=world


----------



## moneymajix

Another Chinese director.

Seems an unlikely coincidence.


And what has Talbot got to do with it, if anything?


I need a fortune cookie!


----------



## greggy

prawn_86 said:


> JMS has the exact same chance as any other spec of becoming a large cap...very little realistically. That shouldnt be a shareholders target imo, as it is just not possible to see that far in advance.
> 
> There are other specs out there with a lot more ground than JMS, as Doc and Pommegranite has alluded too.



Hi prawn 86,

Realistically speaking most specs fail to become large caps in the longer term.  Many of them often run out of money at the end of booms.  I've seen quite a few over the past 28 years of trading.  As for JMS, I reckon it has substantial potential. The Brockman area is certainly hot and JMS's management are very cluey.  The Chinese connection also looks very interesting.    
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

moneymajix said:


> And what has Talbot got to do with it, if anything?





Talbots link is very clear,

He bought about 12m shares in December 06 on the back of Brockman results at an avg price of 30c, it was Brockman that got Talbot into JMS, but its my guess that it was the directors that held him back from being more active,

The word I heard was that it was Talbot who was trying to shake out management and this was confirmed (imo) by the Chairmns resignation speech, 


_In summary, I do have some concerns as to the shareholding mix going forward; and I question the power base that they represent and their future influence on the direction and activities of the Company. _


From what I've heard Talbot is throwing his weight around, he's got 9% of the shares making him the No 1 shareholder, he was the only one with the power to get rid of the old management so I'm glad we have him as No 1 Shareholder

The Chariman said _"Their purpose is as yet unknown"_ I think its pretty clear his purpose is to maximise shareholder value

*
Talbot has 
1 Australian Oil Play IPM
1 Australian Uranium Play MTN
1 International Iron Ore play SDL
and it looks like JMS is his Australian Iron Ore Play*

Wow now thats a vote of confidence as far as I'm concerned, he must have seen serious upside in JMS in Dec 06 when he was buying at 30c+

When I realised this I didn't hesitate to buy more at 30c today, if its good enough for Talbot at 30c its certainly good enough for YT


----------



## prawn_86

Talbot also has one Moly play - QOL

He sure does have his fingers in a lot of pies. Whatever did happen to his insider trading (or whatever they were) charges?


----------



## IOT

so if Talbot's buying SDL still at 47/48C is that good enough for you too YT?

I picked up some JMS the other day as well so hopefully both can work out!  Look at the effect Talbot's increased holdings had on SDL's shareprice - investor confidence / driving the price up


----------



## kevinecom

Excellent research from Sir YT, I bought quite lot on monday, and will accumulate more the next few days.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

IOT said:


> so if Talbot's buying SDL still at 47/48C is that good enough for you too YT?
> 
> I picked up some JMS the other day as well so hopefully both can work out!  Look at the effect Talbot's increased holdings had on SDL's shareprice - investor confidence / driving the price up




I heard his early byuing was in the 10c-20c level, so yes shows you what effect he has,

Just like MTN, he bought around the $1 mark and it hit a high of $7 after (it has retraced back to the $2.50 level I think though)

Anyway my point is he loaded up on Brockman results ie the rock chips and surveys which outlined the potential for Brockman, he obviously knew (or someone worked out for him) how large the Brockman target could be,

As I keep saying all of this other stuff, ie Chinese, Talbot etc will prove to be meaningless if Brockman comes it, if Brockman is say 400Mt's-600Mt's nothing else will really matter IMO until the companies mkt cap is $1Billion - $2Billion, 

So the drilling is the key guys, its the key, Talbot and the Chinese just add to my confidence of the the probability Brockman will come in


----------



## moneymajix

Further re Kenny T.

Ken Talbot is the *principal shareholder[1] and former CEO of the Macarthur Coal Ltd (ASX:MCC) mining company*. Mr Talbot temporarily stood down as the CEO of the Macarthur Group Companies when he become embroiled in a controversy involving loans to (now former) Minister of Queensland, Gordon Nuttall[2]. On 19 January 2007, the Queensland Crime and Misconduct Commission charged Mr Talbot with corruptly making payments totaling close to $300,000 to Mr Nuttall[3].

********************************************************************************************
I think he is also involved with KAR (gas).

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I was wondering what YT is studying - 

1. Economics
2. Law
3. Business
4. Geology
5. Philosophy
6. Psychology


----------



## moneymajix

*ANNOUNCEMENT*
*9:48 AM  Landsat 7 ETM Conceptual Targets at Shay Gap *


LANDSAT 7 ETM Conceptual Targets for Detrital Iron Accumulations at Shay Gap (E45/2908) for Iron Mineralization 

• 13 Conceptual targets delineated 
• across a cumulative area of approximately 40 km² 
• to be examined in the field in early 2008 

Jupiter Mines Limited (ASX: JMS) is pleased to announce that the Mineral 
Interpretation from LANDSAT 7 ETM+ (Enhanced Thematic Mapper plus) satellite data has delineated Conceptual targets at the Shay Gap Project area E45/2908 (approx 220km²). 

Thirteen conceptual targets classified as “Target anomalies for further field 
investigations” with potential for “Detrital iron Deposits (DIDs) within present and palaeo drainage systems” label D1-D13 on attached map. These targets have not been ground verified and will be examined in the field in the New Year.


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071121/pdf/315yn18cttz4wx.pdf


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Well it looks like the new board has been busy since their appointment over the last few days,

Work has been done on another Pilbara Iron Project, *Shay Gap*

They have outline 13 Targets which cover an area of 40km²

So this is more icing on the cake for JMS!

p.s. YT studies women


----------



## Sean K

moneymajix said:


> *ANNOUNCEMENT*
> *9:48 AM  Landsat 7 ETM Conceptual Targets at Shay Gap *



Good see some progress being made on this too.

Anyone got an overlay where the BHP mines are? 

Would nice to see proximity here and the channels...


----------



## mick2006

just as alot of people expected a new board and a new attitude, expect to hear alot more newsflow out of the JMS bunker over the coming months and in particular on iron ore.


----------



## noirua

kennas said:


> Good see some progress being made on this too.
> 
> Anyone got an overlay where the BHP mines are?
> 
> Would nice to see proximity here and the channels...





Not exactly an overlay, but this link takes you to Australia's iron ore mines. Click on the Western Australian Links to mines etc., and this will give you a picture of the mine itself etc., then an overall map of its area by clicking on "maps":  http://www.overclockers.com.au/wiki/Google_Maps_Australia_Locations


----------



## doctorj

The DOIR website (doir.wa.gov.au) has google earth overlay files you can download to add in tenements, exploration, mines etc.

It's pretty easy to use, but be aware it uses a *lot* of system resources - with all of them loaded on my home machine with 4 gig ram it runs *very* slowly.


----------



## UPKA

noirua said:


> Not exactly an overlay, but this link takes you to Australia's iron ore mines. Click on the Western Australian Links to mines etc., and this will give you a picture of the mine itself etc., then an overall map of its area by clicking on "maps":  http://www.overclockers.com.au/wiki/Google_Maps_Australia_Locations




sorry its a lil off topic, but Noirua, r u a OCAU member? if you are, good to see a fellow member here .....


----------



## dj_420

doctorj said:


> The DOIR website (doir.wa.gov.au) has google earth overlay files you can download to add in tenements, exploration, mines etc.
> 
> It's pretty easy to use, but be aware it uses a *lot* of system resources - with all of them loaded on my home machine with 4 gig ram it runs *very* slowly.




Thats the problem I was having! No wonder my old computer would crash every time I tried to import those files!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

doctorj said:


> The DOIR website (doir.wa.gov.au) has google earth overlay files you can download to add in tenements, exploration, mines etc.
> 
> It's pretty easy to use, but be aware it uses a *lot* of system resources - with all of them loaded on my home machine with 4 gig ram it runs *very* slowly.




Hey Doc any chance of getting another cool map (like before) showing JMS's projects realtive to BHP mines?


Thanks in advance


----------



## eMark

dj_420 said:


> Thats the problem I was having! No wonder my old computer would crash every time I tried to import those files!




dj_420. Welcome back! I've missed that icon. I remember it well back in days of old, when JMS was discussed intently back in March/April. Are you back on board? Or have you never left? 

I still hold the same packet of shares from March. I'm considering buying more. In fact I'm considering selling part of a certain U producer's shares that I have, in order to free up some cash for more JMS shares. I only wish that I had done that on both fronts 1 week ago.


----------



## doctorj

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Doc any chance of getting another cool map (like before) showing JMS's projects realtive to BHP mines?



Just for you YT...But you'll have to wait until later on this evening - works pretty busy at the moment.


----------



## dj_420

eMark said:


> dj_420. Welcome back! I've missed that icon. I remember it well back in days of old, when JMS was discussed intently back in March/April. Are you back on board? Or have you never left?
> 
> I still hold the same packet of shares from March. I'm considering buying more. In fact I'm considering selling part of a certain U producer's shares that I have, in order to free up some cash for more JMS shares. I only wish that I had done that on both fronts 1 week ago.




Lol, yeah I left and I am now back! Long time no see! Some good targets, good to see dead wood cleared out with B1 and B2.

I feel they are undervalued now on peer comparisons, so lets cross our fingers and see what the pending drill results bring.


----------



## dubiousinfo

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> p.s. YT studies women




YT,
I have been studying this informally for many years now. While it has been hugely entertaining, I was thinking of doing formal studies.

Do you recommend the undergraduate or postgraduate course ? 
And which Uni has the best Prac sessions?


----------



## eMark

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> As I have already shown JMS could have up to 600Mt's+ of 60%Fe, then again they could have much much less like 50-100Mt's
> 
> So keep a sharp look out for results at Brockman




Hi again Young Trader

Re looking at your maths re the above quote. Obviously 600Mt's+ of 60%Fe would be exceptional, and the weakest scenario might be 50-100Mt's. How would each extreme affect the future of JMS's SP? Has JMS already given an estimate? Or is this what you have worked out? In other words would 50-100Mt's still be good? (and improve the SP on it's own), whereas 600Mt's+ be euphoric?

Thanks mate

e Mark


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

eMark said:


> Hi again Young Trader
> 
> Re looking at your maths re the above quote. Obviously 600Mt's+ of 60%Fe would be exceptional, and the weakest scenario might be 50-100Mt's. How would each extreme affect the future of JMS's SP? Has JMS already given an estimate? Or is this what you have worked out? In other words would 50-100Mt's still be good? (and improve the SP on it's own), whereas 600Mt's+ be euphoric?
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> e Mark




Pretty much mate,

I value JMS at 30c on Mt Mason, Klondyke, and Widgie alone

Mt Mason is only 2Mt's but its DSO ore and could very easily be 5-10x as large, they just need to do more work, as an individual project I would give this a $25m value (inclusive of upside etc) I think this is fair when you consider that IRM trades at a fully dilluted mkt cap of $50m for its speculative exploration grounds near Mt Mason

I would give Klondyke a value of $15m, now I know current JORC is 300k oz's and thus thie represents an EV of $50/oz but you have to remember that the target potential there is multi million ounce's

Widgie gets a speculative value of $5m

Uranium Projects spec value $5m

So Based on these I get
*Mt Mason    $25m
Klondyke         $15m
Widgie             $5m
Uranium           $5m*

*So $50m = 30c* which is where we are now, this ascribes no value to the  other Pilbara Iron Ore projects such as Shay Gap or Brockman

So obviously *any discovery at Brockman will add value to where we are IMO*


----------



## dj_420

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Pretty much mate,
> 
> I value JMS at 30c on Mt Mason, Klondyke, and Widgie alone
> 
> Mt Mason is only 2Mt's but its DSO ore and could very easily be 5-10x as large, they just need to do more work, as an individual project I would give this a $25m value (inclusive of upside etc) I think this is fair when you consider that IRM trades at a fully dilluted mkt cap of $50m for its speculative exploration grounds near Mt Mason
> 
> I would give Klondyke a value of $15m, now I know current JORC is 300k oz's and thus thie represents an EV of $50/oz but you have to remember that the target potential there is multi million ounce's
> 
> Widgie gets a speculative value of $5m
> 
> Uranium Projects spec value $5m
> 
> So Based on these I get
> *Mt Mason    $25m
> Klondyke         $15m
> Widgie             $5m
> Uranium           $5m*
> 
> *So $50m = 30c* which is where we are now, this ascribes no value to the  other Pilbara Iron Ore projects such as Shay Gap or Brockman
> 
> So obviously *any discovery at Brockman will add value to where we are IMO*




JMS also has 6 million cash in the coffers also YT, just something with the fact that they dont need another cap raising soon.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

dj_420 said:


> JMS also has 6 million cash in the coffers also YT, just something with the fact that they dont need another cap raising soon.




lol, your right DJ very sloppy of me (have just been a bit busy of late)

JMS has 140m shares +20m options,

So 160m all up but will get $4m cash from opies + $6m cash at bank

So I gave project value of $50m + $10m cash = $60m EV

With 160m shares = 37.5c

*So JMS should arguably be at 37.5c* 

that means currently no value is priced in for Brockman or Shay Gap, or Talbot or the Chinese,

Thus on a peer comparison JMS seems cheap at these levels and if Brockman comes in, we will look back and think my god it was 30c????


----------



## doctorj

YT, I'd love to post the relative positions of the new targets (so followme can steal it and post it as his own at HC) but I don't suppose you have the longitude/latitude of them?  It'd make my life real easy...


----------



## tour

Hi All
Anyone read the article in The Australian of Midwest rejectibg MMX proposal? The analyst suggest that the "estimated Murchison's total resource potential at its Jack Hills project at 128 million tonnes, which it said didn't tally with Murchison's target of producing 25 million tonnes a year for 25 years".

Correct me if I'm wrong assuming the analyst is correct MMX MC = $1.5Billion with only 128M tonnes, then what will be JMS MC if they achieved to find the MAXIMUM 630M tonnes of Iron Ore?

Of course that MMX has plenty of cash and has major backing, but if JMS can find 20% of the 630 = 126M tonnes I'm sure major backers will come, not to mention its DSO therefore its major problem is freight.

Been looking at this since it was 17 cents but dodgy mangment has scared me off (one of the few IO stocks that hasn't run), now that they are gone its a good time to have another look. 2 bad days in the market and they manage to stay a float, I'll accumlate on any weaknesses.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

doctorj said:


> so followme can steal it and post it as his own at HC




lol you too hey Doc?

He stole my research on CUL and RMI, I went over there to challenege him and a bitter war ensued and most of HC turned on me (lesson learned)

anyway 1 word for him = wanker! 




doctorj said:


> I don't suppose you have the longitude/latitude of them?  It'd make my life real easy...




Umm according to Kenna's pic it looks like its 

810000mE-830000mE (along the top) 
by
7740000mN-7710000mN (along the side)

Does that help?


----------



## doctorj

The mining leases are primarily in the blue bits to the north and east on that map in the announcement. Relative to other tenements in the error its quite large. E45/2908 appears to be immediately adjacent to the mining leases.

The tenement seems to have good access to existing roads that run to the Shay Gap mine. The tenement itself takes the land between a river and what appears to be a raised area (picture a flood plain meeting an escarpment). That raised area is where all the mining leases are.

The terrain of the area in the north/west of the tenement where the satellite has identified targets looks more interesting than the south/east parts. That said, there appears to be a fairly significant tributary running right down the middle into the De Grey River. Probably not likely to be doing much drilling there in cyclone season.


----------



## kransky

yeah i have been reading Followme on HC.. he just doesnt stop..

I like JMS and am happy to be in.. even though it was at 33c LOL

I just hope it stays down for a little while longer while i free up some more funds for the ride ahead!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey thanks Doc,

Also thought it was time for a chart,

*So far JMS has traded 17m shares above 28c *and thus imo has cleary broken out and just as 28c acted as very strong resistance in the past, it should now act as very strong support


----------



## Sean K

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey thanks Doc,
> 
> Also thought it was time for a chart,
> 
> *So far JMS has traded 17m shares above 28c *and thus imo has cleary broken out and just as 28c acted as very strong resistance in the past, it should now act as very strong support





YT turning into a fullblooded techy with charts and circles and all! Run for the hills! 

Is looking like 28 -30 is confirmed for now. I think a lot of the churning around 30 might be the punters who have been in it for a while and/or bought in on the false breaks the past few months and are getting their money back.


----------



## noirua

Seeing the present rise and not really being all that confident at the present price, I have sold my holding in Jupiter Mines. It's never wrong to take a profit, they say, and I may live to regret this. The gamble continues and it might come off, hoping it does for you, good luck.


----------



## tech/a

> It's never wrong to take a profit, they say,




I think its more "You can never make a loss taking a profit."

Actually you can.
10 Trades 8 make 7% each.
2 make 30% loss each.
Nett loss.

JMS
Technically a little early.
Its trading as expected and you'll note from YT's chart that volume bubbles are followed by less than impressive price rises.


----------



## eMark

tour said:


> Been looking at this since it was 17 cents but dodgy mangment has scared me off (one of the few IO stocks that hasn't run), now that they are gone its a good time to have another look. 2 bad days in the market and they manage to stay a float, I'll accumlate on any weaknesses.




Another test today for JMS. The DOW (not the be all and end all I know) finished at 12,799.04 down 211.10 (1.62%) breaching it's August lows and then some. Interesting don't you think. But it would appear that JMS has already proven itself in the last week anyway.

If JMS can hold on to the 30c range today I will be suitably impressed Not to mention the fact that I bought more at 0.305 yesterday; using funds from selling a certain U producer that gave me a loss (but that's not important right now).

-------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks Young Trader for your recent response to my question on the forum the other day.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

eMark said:


> Another test today for JMS. The DOW (not the be all and end all I know) finished at 12,799.04 down 211.10 (1.62%) breaching it's August lows and then some. Interesting don't you think. But it would appear that JMS has already proven itself in the last week anyway.
> 
> If JMS can hold on to the 30c range today I will be suitably impressed Not to mention the fact that I bought more at 0.305 yesterday; using funds from selling a certain U producer that gave me a loss (but that's not important right now).
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks Young Trader for your recent response to my question on the forum the other day.




Hey eMark,

I look at it like this, buying at 29c-30c gives downsife imo of 28c, it took so long to break above and we've traded 18m shares now above 28c its not just going to fall below it without a fight,

Upside could be anything if Brockman comes in, lets say 60c for now

*So your down side is 1-2c = 5% whereas your upside = 100%*

Pretty simple equation for me


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

kennas said:


> YT turning into a fullblooded techy with charts and circles and all! Run for the hills!




lol I don't mind doing a chart or 2 now that I know I can just use Pro Trader to create em,

But I'm still a fundie at heart! 

Techies can't price the possible upside of Brockman based on charts, or can they? :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Guys look at FDL, they have announced at 360Mt target and their SP is up 500% and their Mkt Cap has gone from $10m to $55m+

All that for a 360Mt target 56% Fe ie NOT DSO


Just imagine if Brockman comes in for JMS, were talking a possible 620Mt target @60%Fe+ ie DSO!!!!!

JMS mkt cap is so undervalued its just not funny!

And FDL shows that a rerating of 500% is possible on a given day when the mkt wakes up to the potential size of an Iron Ore target


----------



## rico01

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Guys look at FDL, they have announced at 360Mt target and their SP is up 500% and their Mkt Cap has gone from $10m to $55m+
> 
> All that for a 360Mt target 56% Fe ie NOT DSO
> 
> 
> Just imagine if Brockman comes in for JMS, were talking a possible 620Mt target @60%Fe+ ie DSO!!!!!
> 
> JMS mkt cap is so undervalued its just not funny!
> 
> And FDL shows that a rerating of 500% is possible on a given day when the mkt wakes up to the potential size of an Iron Ore target





YT Do you have any idea if the brockman deposit is close/ near to  the fmg/fdl  sites, That would be something to sing about I think


----------



## prawn_86

Read back through the thread Rico.

It is near FMGs latest 1bt discovery. 

It is just as easy for you to do research as it is for YT or anyone else for that matter :


----------



## rico01

Great idea prawn but its 55 pages long and still growing , not allways an easy task if you can,t stare at a screen for too long:


----------



## eMark

rico01 said:


> Great idea prawn but its 55 pages long and still growing , not allways an easy task if you can,t stare at a screen for too long:




Rico

The last 4-5 pages of this thread covers most of what you would be interested in Rico.

eMark


----------



## kpas

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Guys look at FDL, they have announced at 360Mt target and their SP is up 500% and their Mkt Cap has gone from $10m to $55m+
> 
> All that for a 360Mt target 56% Fe ie NOT DSO
> 
> 
> Just imagine if Brockman comes in for JMS, were talking a possible 620Mt target @60%Fe+ ie DSO!!!!!
> 
> JMS mkt cap is so undervalued its just not funny!
> 
> And FDL shows that a rerating of 500% is possible on a given day when the mkt wakes up to the potential size of an Iron Ore target





Up to 7c now (710% for the day so far).

Nuts really. That has to be a record in terms of a single days gain.


----------



## rico01

eMark said:


> Rico
> 
> The last 4-5 pages of this thread covers most of what you would be interested in Rico.
> 
> eMark




Thanks Emark
  I did go back and found quite a lot of information that i had missed as I was not really following this stock untill recently
  Mick2000 did provide a great link on his post showing sattelite images of the site compared to rio and FMG,so I Am of the opinion that they really should find Some DSO and if we get that magic figure of 600 million tons that people are quoting, the share price should improve. 
  Also from a charting view it looks to have broken that 3c resistance so all we need now is alittle good news and we,ll head north I hope


----------



## kpas

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey guys guess what?
> 
> You know that 350Mt target FDL has? Well its just north of JMS's Brockman,
> 
> Take a look at maps
> 
> *JMS's 630Mt@60%Fe Brockman Target South West of FMG's 1Billion Tonne find*
> *
> FDL's 350Mt@56%Fe Target North West of FMG's 1 Billion Tonne find*
> 
> *FDL mkt cap $80m* and its a diamond company
> 
> *JMS's mkt cap $45m* and its a multi play Iron Ore company with a DSO JORC!




So to summarise everything in the thread and considering that JMS's current market cap does not include anything at Brockman:

a) a YML like find would double - triple JMS's cap.
b) a FDL like find would = 6x
c) the full potential (600mt + @ 60%) = 12x 

Given FDL and IRM and all the other iron ore stocks going mad at the moment, I really hope JMS finds something.

Even if it doesn't, it's got cash in the bank & it's got other projects which are going to do something.

It seems to me that JMS is a no brainer at 30c.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey guys guess what?

You know that 350Mt target FDL has? Well its just north of JMS's Brockman,

Take a look at maps

*JMS's 630Mt@60%Fe Brockman Target South West of FMG's 1Billion Tonne find*
*
FDL's 350Mt@56%Fe Target North West of FMG's 1 Billion Tonne find*

*FDL mkt cap $80m* and its a diamond company

*JMS's mkt cap $45m* and its a multi play Iron Ore company with a DSO JORC![/QUOTE]


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Its funny

A few days back FMG announce a 1 billion tonne deposit very close to JMS, FMG went up 25% = Amazing for a large Cap as it was a $3billion rise in FMG

Today FDL announce a 350Mt target again very  close the SP goes up 800%

Now JMS has a 630Mt target 
-adjacent to RIO's Brockman mine
-close to FMG's recent 1 billion tonne deposit
- and now also close to another 350Mt target (FDL)


When will JMS's value be realised?


----------



## bigt

Well I (like most on ASF) are amazed at the FDL action today. Makes you wonder why JMS didn't release an announcement stating they commenced drilling on a "potential target area" of 600mt. Or even commenced at all.

I think this may be an intentional conservative approach to allow whatever JV, or other company strategy, to proceed prior to a massive share price jump...which may mean the "other" company buying in will pay a hell of a lot more.

Conspiracy theories abound...though wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Gekko

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Pretty much mate,
> 
> I value JMS at 30c on Mt Mason, Klondyke, and Widgie alone
> 
> Mt Mason is only 2Mt's but its DSO ore and could very easily be 5-10x as large, they just need to do more work, as an individual project I would give this a $25m value (inclusive of upside etc) I think this is fair when you consider that IRM trades at a fully dilluted mkt cap of $50m for its speculative exploration grounds near Mt Mason
> 
> I would give Klondyke a value of $15m, now I know current JORC is 300k oz's and thus thie represents an EV of $50/oz but you have to remember that the target potential there is multi million ounce's
> 
> Widgie gets a speculative value of $5m
> 
> Uranium Projects spec value $5m
> 
> So Based on these I get
> *Mt Mason    $25m
> Klondyke         $15m
> Widgie             $5m
> Uranium           $5m*
> 
> *So $50m = 30c* which is where we are now, this ascribes no value to the  other Pilbara Iron Ore projects such as Shay Gap or Brockman
> 
> So obviously *any discovery at Brockman will add value to where we are IMO*






YT. I have a question. At $50mn + $6mn cash, shouldn't the share price be $0.40. - again, exclusive of Brockman and any premium for having Talbot on board.

$56 / 140mn (shares on issue) = $0.40.

So effectively, are you not valuing the non-core assets at $0.40. Thats a 30% premium to current share price and again, no value is assigned to Brockman.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Gekko said:


> YT. I have a question. At $50mn + $6mn cash, shouldn't the share price be $0.40. - again, exclusive of Brockman and any premium for having Talbot on board.
> 
> $56 / 140mn (shares on issue) = $0.40.
> 
> So effectively, are you not valuing the non-core assets at $0.40. Thats a 30% premium to current share price and again, no value is assigned to Brockman.




Fair enough, I was being conservative, the point is that Brockman is arguably not priced into the Share Price at all, so anything at Brockman will add value, and going off FDL today huge value


Also can some others check my map to make sure its correct?

I was going off Doc's one


----------



## moneymajix

Masp are helpful to assist in visualising something. 
Can sometimes help put things into better perspective.


----------



## wipz

If the bottem map is correct then the top map area (shown in teal) should be cut in half horizontally.


----------



## mick2006

The bottom map is very interesting and it looks like Brockman not only runs straight off Rio's currently operating iron ore mines to the left(off screen) but eats nicely into the heart of FMG's tennement which contains the recently discovered 1 billion tonne discovery.

Also if you go back to FMG's release about the discovery they are talking about a total find of 3 billion tonnes which needs to be proven by drilling.  

So how much of that find could be sitting inside JMS's Brockman tennement?


----------



## Gekko

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Fair enough, I was being conservative, the point is that Brockman is arguably not priced into the Share Price at all, so anything at Brockman will add value, and going off FDL today huge value
> 
> 
> Also can some others check my map to make sure its correct?
> 
> I was going off Doc's one




I thought you were being conservative YT. Very conservative. You'd dont want to give us a figure for Brockman. 50c? $1? $1.50? We'll, i think we all agree the company could be on something special. The open might be a good time for me to buy before im catching tail.


----------



## tour

3 days straight and JMS manage to hold its ground, FDL up 700% on estimate they haven't even started drilling, all JMS have to do is provide the public with their estimate and we have lift off. 630M is probabaly never going to happen but half that is still worth billions and considering JMS MC of only $40M I cannot see it dropping below .27. Agree with YT that JMS spread in Hotcopper has been tainted with way too much spam. Only stock in my portfolio that is up today.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

tour said:


> Agree with YT that JMS spread in Hotcopper has been tainted with way too much spam. Only stock in my portfolio that is up today.




Yeah just had a look before, "apparantly" I'm saying that JMS is the nexxt FDL or something like that,


just so we're clear, my thoughts on JMS are as follows,

*1. Brockman* 
Back in December 2006 the company outlined a target (key word target ) deposit that was 4,000m's long 300m's wide and should be 150m's thick/deep based on RIO's Adacent Brockman deposit,

Now IF (Key word IF ) the whole area is mineralised we get a target thats 4,000x 300x 150x 3.5 (sg) = 630Mt's@60% Fe (note grade based on rock chip samples and RIO's adjacent project)

So Max Target = 630Mt's@60%Fe

Realistic Target 25% = 160Mt's@60%Fe

Now FDL have a 350Mt target (key word) target and their mkt cap rocketed to $90m

Also a few days back FMG announced a 1Billion Tonne deposit nearby

*
So my conclusions for Brockamn are simple
1. The deposit is adjacent to RIO's large Brockman mine and so this improves the prospectivity of JMS's grounds

2. FMG recently announced a 1Billion Tonne Deposit nearby futher improving the prospectivity of JMS's grounds

3. Today FDL announced a 350Mt TARGET and their mkt cap shot up to $90m

4. JMS has a 620Mt TARGET that should be DSO (ie 60%+Fe) it has a swag of other projects which I have shown arguably underwirte its SP at say 30c and so would seem undervalued on a peer comparison

5. The intial work at Brockman was so impressive that Talbot bought 11m shares at a 100% premium to the last few days price, to me thats a very bullish sign as this guys an old school miner and he's filthy rich so I'd assume he'd have good advisors, HE HAS NOT SOLD A SINGLE SHARE SINCE BUYING, so my guess is like us he's eagerly awaiting drilling results*


So I'm not saying JMS is the next FDL, or even the next FMG or anything silly like that, but the fact is the FMG/FDL/RIO mines/deposits/targets show how elephant country this area is and it wouldn't surprise me if once the mkt woke up to the potential size of Brockman the SP was re-rated in accordance with peer comparisons

Drilling results should be out soon so we'll know one way or another


----------



## gfresh

Here are some maps of the actual tenement area.. sorry about the quality, had to squash down to 50% fit under space limit on here. 

May not be 100% accurate, however should give you an idea. Have used a combination of Tengraph, google maps, and the map provided by the company themselves to build these. Haven't had time to draw in the surrounding tenements, but they're mostly FMG.


----------



## mick2006

Nice work there gfresh it looks via the imaging that a substantial part of the brockman iron ore formation falls inside JMS tennement boundary.

The smart play would be to trade FDL until it has run out of steam and then invest the profits into JMS as it will gain strength from not only the nearology factor but the upcoming Brockman drilling results it will begin to run leading into Christmas.


----------



## shaunm

The maps are very helpful. How does the overlapping of tenements work out; who gets what share of the resource?


----------



## DB008

Just looking at where it has been for the last 5 years. Hope that this is the start of something for JMS. 
Like YT said, new management and the Brockman tenament. Hope it's the start of good things in the future


----------



## kpas

Pre-open looking very good indeed, on a -200 DOW day & JMS is on the rise.

I think we can almost safely say good bye to 30c ! 



> Share Quote as at 9:52 AM Sydney Time, Friday, 23 November 2007
> JUPITER MINES FPO
> 
> Code Bid Offer Last Change* Open High Low Volume News
> JMS 0.350 0.310 0.310 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0
> 
> Buy | Sell | Add to Watchlist | Research | Chart | Print | Help
> 
> 
> Market Depth
> BUY SELL
> Number Quantity Price
> 2 53,571 0.350
> 5 188,235 0.340
> 6 400,000 0.330
> 4 112,000 0.325
> 6 328,625 0.320
> 15 660,166 0.315
> 10 540,762 0.310
> 5 102,421 0.305
> 8 794,133 0.300
> 2 174,286 0.295
> #
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7
> 8
> 9
> 10
> Price Quantity Number
> 0.310 17,000 1
> 0.315 360,234 2
> 0.325 99,401 5
> 0.330 176,500 5
> 0.335 245,150 6
> 0.340 121,000 2
> 0.345 90,495 4
> 0.350 340,032 8
> 0.355 100,000 1
> 0.360 100,000 1
> 
> Share Quote as at 9:52 AM Sydney Time, Friday, 23 November 2007
> JUPITER MINES FPO
> 
> Code Bid Offer Last Change* Open High Low Volume News
> JMS 0.350 0.310 0.310 0.000 0.000 0.000 0.000 0
> 
> Buy | Sell | Add to Watchlist | Research | Chart | Print | Help
> 
> 
> Market Depth
> BUY SELL
> Number Quantity Price
> 2 53,571 0.350
> 5 188,235 0.340
> 6 400,000 0.330
> 4 112,000 0.325
> 6 328,625 0.320
> 15 660,166 0.315
> 10 540,762 0.310
> 5 102,421 0.305
> 8 794,133 0.300
> 2 174,286 0.295
> #
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7
> 8
> 9
> 10
> Price Quantity Number
> 0.310 17,000 1
> 0.315 360,234 2
> 0.325 99,401 5
> 0.330 176,500 5
> 0.335 245,150 6
> 0.340 121,000 2
> 0.345 90,495 4
> 0.350 340,032 8
> 0.355 100,000 1
> 0.360 100,000 1


----------



## happytown

nice day vol wise, supply has been able to meet demand though, at this stage

as expected drilling results aren't due until later in the year, will be interesting to see where support lies (recognising that today's action owes a little to fdl fever)

cheers


----------



## gfresh

There is only a month left in the year? 



> The maps are very helpful. How does the overlapping of tenements work out; who gets what share of the resource?




Not quite sure... but as JMS mapped out in their diagram, they drew the tenement basically cut back diagnonally on the eastern side (where the blue tenement overlaps on my map) - so I believe the Hamersley/RIO tenement overrides this.


----------



## shaunm

happytown said:


> as expected drilling results aren't due until later in the year, will be interesting to see where support lies (recognising that today's action owes a little to fdl fever)
> 
> cheers




Hi Happytown,
Do you mean drilling results are due for announcement later as in this year or in 2008?
Thanks


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Results are due by christmas, I can't believe all this selling 

Wel my position is and has always been if Brockman comes in JMS will be re-rated many multiples of the current level,

Christmas is not that far off, I'll wait, but I can't believe all of this f#$king selling


----------



## eMark

Massive amount of volume today. It's got to be a record. But after spiking at around 0.34, it's come back to 0.30. Another retreat before a move forward? I'm wondering what is happening? Any explanations? Just another opp at 0.29/30 to buy more? Or is there some so called "inside" info floating around pushing the price down.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just saw your post Y.T. I don't understand it either. More old school holders selling out? or the above suggestion?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

eMark said:


> Massive amount of volume today. It's got to be a record. But after spiking at around 0.34, it's come back to 0.30. Another retreat before a move forward? I'm wondering what is happening? Any explanations? Just another opp at 0.29/30 to buy more? Or is there some so called "inside" info floating around?




I called the company, they weren't prepared to comment, they won't say anything, my guess is maybe the Ex management that got the boot are dumping?

But then why wouldn't you wait for results? they're so close,

Sometimes nothing makes sense


----------



## adamwu

I guess today's selling means there are more and more rich day trader outside.
They bought millions of vols and sell in the next day.


----------



## happytown

> There is only a month left in the year?




a week in politics, a month in the stockmarket 

make that 24hrs in politics



> Do you mean drilling results are due for announcement later as in this year or in 2008?




they have already begun drilling brockman and they announced it was only a 3000m program (albeit through some hopefully stupendously thick fe)

and new management who are looking to get on with the job

all going to plan i would expect an ann toward years end

[EDIT - as Young_trader says due by xmas]

cheers 

PS the selling may help shake out possible weak holders which would assist in the next leg-up and provided they are absorbed should provide for a further strengthening of support levels - but yes, in the present


----------



## eMark

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I called the company, they weren't prepared to comment, they won't say anything, my guess is maybe the Ex management that got the boot are dumping?
> 
> But then why wouldn't you wait for results? they're so close,
> 
> Sometimes nothing makes sense




That's a good point. You would think that ex-mngmt would have some idea as to what the results might be. I'm hoping not. Because if they do, then todays selling is not good. But then again , the buys are eating up the sells at 30c again. I'm just trying to determine whether to buy more at this price or not, based on my above comments.


----------



## bliimp

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I called the company, they weren't prepared to comment, they won't say anything, my guess is maybe the Ex management that got the boot are dumping?





Regarding ex management, refer to article on August 16 below :-  
http://www.smh.com.au/news/business...king-a-decision/2007/08/15/1186857593311.html

Where, quoting :-
_
In a notice of meeting last month, the pair pleaded with shareholders to let them remain on the board. But although Mr Snaith told investors he was "prepared to sacrifice [his] personal life" for the company, he sold $215,000 of shares ahead of the scheduled meeting.

Mr Evans did not sell any shares in the five weeks ahead of the meeting, but he did sell $904,500 of shares after he was convicted of sexual harassment and intoxication by an Abu Dhabi court in June. Mr Evans and Mr Snaith, the company's original promoters, *still hold about 2.2 million shares each*.

Jupiter shares closed 2 cents lower at 23.5 cents yesterday._


----------



## coladuna

Just looking at what happened with FDL, I'm still a believer and I topped up today. hopefully the last time we see it around 30 cent mark.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey thanks Doc,
> 
> Also thought it was time for a chart,
> 
> *So far JMS has traded 17m shares above 28c *and thus imo has cleary broken out and just as 28c acted as very strong resistance in the past, it should now act as very strong support




This is just nuts, now we have traded *30m shares above 28c* thats over 20% of the issued capital, 

I am confident that 28c will be a very strong support level 

but am mistified as to why 32c-34c has been acting as such a strong resistance level


----------



## mick2006

very interesting days trading in JMS it was all up early and then has been beaten up by a bit of selling pressure, still remains positive that buyers are still coming in to snap up shares at 28-29c level.

one thing is certain and that is iron ore is still very much in the front of investors minds, just look at the effect of an iron ore related announcement had on MDX shares.

don't be surprised if JMS announce a little something about Brockman early next week that will follow the completion of drilling which will wrap up early next week.  Just outlining the location of Brockman and the fact the results will be due shortly etc etc.


----------



## SevenFX

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> but am mistified as to why 32c-34c has been acting as such a strong resistance level




Guessing this picture tells the story where resistance holds, though wouldn't say it was strong.

SevenFX


----------



## mick2006

hi tekmann do you see the uptrend in JMS continuing based on what you are seeing on the charts?

we know the fundamentals still are very attractive how about the charts?

cheers

mick


----------



## SevenFX

Sure not a lot of resistance there, and volumes seemed to have recently pick up (is that you buying n selling), though the maket & sector conditions may have the final influence on where she goes...

Don't have a stake in this, nor have I been following it, but guessing your holding a substantial parcel...????

SevenFX


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Ann out JMS farming out working interests in their NT Uranium projects to NuPower,

JMS will be carried through $5m of exploration and still retain a 40% stake not bad,

This shows me 2 things

*1. The new management are clearly active*

*2. Per the companies own words "Jupiter will continue to focus on its prospective  Iron Ore, Nickel, Base metal and Gold assets."*

See the ann


----------



## mick2006

SevenFX said:


> Sure not a lot of resistance there, and volumes seemed to have recently pick up (is that you buying n selling), though the maket & sector conditions may have the final influence on where she goes...
> 
> Don't have a stake in this, nor have I been following it, but guessing your holding a substantial parcel...????
> 
> SevenFX




hey tekmann yeah I have a nice parcel of JMS will be holding tightly leading up to the Brockman results, not me responsible for the large volume today, haven't bought/sold for a couple of days.

traded 18 million in and out FDL(total volume 36 mil) yesterday didn't touch it today
lightened up a little in EXM after a decent run today
also took some off the table in MDX
have been building a stake in REY over the last 2.5 months for those who have an interest in the coal sector it replaced CME in my rotation after CME dissapointed in regards the South African coal project.


As YT pointed out very positive JMS is divesting non core projects so they can concentrate on the important stuff iron ore,gold,nickel

I am hoping that JMS release news about the current Brockman drilling campaign some time next week as I feel the broader market still has no idea about the potential/location.


----------



## mick2006

the one thing that dissapointed me about JMS over the last fortnight is the company's failure to highlight the fact they are currently drilling at Brockman and also its location compared to RIO/FMG/FDL tennements, all they did was mention it on AGM day last week.

from what the company is saying the drilling program should be complete mid next week with assays due around Christmas time.

we all know just by looking at companies such as FDL/IRM/MDX etc etc the market loves iron ore news, you would think the company would want to promote itself.

maybe YT and Myself should apply to be JMS's PR Team what do you think YT?

well its late on friday afternoon it must be time for an ice cold scotch to celebrate a quite amazing week.


----------



## dogwithflees1983

Maybe they are keeping low profile so they dont attract day traders which have the potential to destroy a stock..


----------



## Sean K

In regard to the 'resistance' I thought we may be being a bit overambitious with how high and fast we want this stock to run. It has gone from 23 low to 29 in a month. +24%. Not a bad return. Need to keep some perspective as not expect every fe junior to go up 900% each day of the week, even if they have more 'targetted' fe. 

(I'd be happy with that of course  )


----------



## Gekko

kennas said:


> In regard to the 'resistance' I thought we may be being a bit overambitious with how high and fast we want this stock to run. It has gone from 23 low to 29 in a month. +24%. Not a bad return. Need to keep some perspective as not expect every fe junior to go up 900% each day of the week, even if they have more 'targetted' fe.
> 
> (I'd be happy with that of course  )





My friday watchlist shows a lot of red, so i think its clear there were a few sellers that didnt want to hold going into the weekend and friday night trading in the US. US markets are due for a bounce - are down 8%+ for Nov - and when they do, im sure lots of cash will filter in and drive prices higer. The research done by YT showing the proximity of Brockman to FMG/FDL is excellent, so im sure value will very soon be realised. Hold em tight and accumulate weakness


----------



## nothing

With the announcement out Friday about uranium interests and Labor being elected in tonight will the announcement now hold any actual weight and help move the SP up?


----------



## w.m.buch@bigpond

If the market assigns a value of 45m to FDL on a target of approx 360mt, Brockman alone should  have a value of $75m or share value of 53c. If this is anywhere near realistic would Talbot or others not be buying in when value of whole company is 42m. Concerns me a little.


----------



## eMark

w.m.buch@bigpond said:


> If the market assigns a value of 45m to FDL on a target of approx 360mt, Brockman alone should  have a value of $75m or share value of 53c. If this is anywhere near realistic would Talbot or others not be buying in when value of whole company is 42m. Concerns me a little.




According to Young Traders point a couple of days ago, it appears Talbot are holding tight.

Young Trader said...

_The intial work at Brockman was so impressive that Talbot bought 11m shares at a 100% premium to the last few days price, to me thats a very bullish sign as this guys an old school miner and he's filthy rich so I'd assume he'd have good advisors, HE HAS NOT SOLD A SINGLE SHARE SINCE BUYING, so my guess is like us he's eagerly awaiting drilling results_

But as to whether they have added any further shares to their portfolio in recent cheaper times, I don't know.


----------



## w.m.buch@bigpond

It is good that Talbots holding, but if it there is the  chance of it being at the top end of the target I would have expected Talbot to be out buying now, particularly if the core samples are showing positive signs of Fe


----------



## Gekko

w.m.buch@bigpond said:


> It is good that Talbots holding, but if it there is the  chance of it being at the top end of the target I would have expected Talbot to be out buying now, particularly if the core samples are showing positive signs of Fe




I think you will find the drilling is wrapping up now (ie, this week) so its prob too early for the buying you are alluding to to have already began. The next 2 weeks will be interesting.


----------



## the_jackal

Hey guys, anyone been watching JMS today and would care to explain to me whats going on with the share price  so much for the support at 28c!!!!


----------



## bigt

yeah, been watching disappointingly...in the space of 5 seconds...1.2 million shares went through...bang bang bang bang bang!

What the hell is happening there? Seems someone wanted to sell yet someone also wanted to buy those 1.2 million...this story needs to unfold soon for my health!


----------



## UPKA

YT speculated that the former directors are selling, it could be them... but if you are holding for the drilling result, u shouldnt be too concerned over the short term volatility, its all part of the play.


----------



## bigt

I need to learn how to step away fropm the screen for more than a day, and stick to my longer term plan!  "Someone" has been playing games with the newbies who bought it up to 35c (...no, I didnt pay that much..)...the buy  / sell queues are jumping all over the place.


----------



## coolcricket

I just bought some Jupiter shares earlier today.... thought they were a good prospect. In for the longer term, so as UPKA said, not too worried about the short term movements, the company appears to have good diversification (Nickel, Gold, Iron and Uranium).


----------



## wipz

I too saw the 1.2mil support at 28c disappear in a flash and was wondering "what the f**k!?!".   Obviously there must be some demand for this stock to have it snapped up so fast.


----------



## SevenFX

bigt said:


> I need to learn how to step away fropm the screen for more than a day, and stick to my longer term plan! .




Hi BigT.

Perhaps try monitoring JMS in 1,2,4 hours timeframes, hence less *Noise*, *Emotion*, and more think *Time*. IMO

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I am lost for words,

at 26c JMS mkt cap = $36m

yet at 10c FDL's mkt cap = $100m

HOW DOES THAT WORK????


----------



## Mazrox

YT - I agree... makes no sense.

I reckon there are inexperienced people out there who just look at price per share rather than market cap, so they're not making the right comparisons.

Surely fundamentals have to win in the end? Please?

(must be patient, must be patient...)

Maz


----------



## moneymajix

26c!


Drilling at Brockman too.


Anyone know what is happening re Mt Ida?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sean K

the_jackal said:


> Hey guys, anyone been watching JMS today and would care to explain to me whats going on with the share price  so much for the support at 28c!!!!



I'm surprised by the lack of follow through on the break through 28 and 30. I could put it down to longer term holders taking the opportunity to cash in, or even shorter term traders taking profits. Also could have been a little bit of panick selling there from taxi drivers.

While intraday 28 failed, the EOD close is more important. Still a chance it could climb off the canvas in the last hour which would be telling. 

As YT pointed out, there seems to be a clear anomaly with the valuation of JMS to a company like FDL. Sanity should prevail at some point.


----------



## SevenFX

bigt said:
			
		

> It's just really, really stressful watching your hard earned disappear. You end up questioning your research / the "Story" etc. I'm a believer so will not panic. Thanks again.




You money hasn't really dissapeared till you sell, and a greater intraday timeframe may make all the difference in pulling the trigger.

Without a doubt also have your stops n exits, whichever way she goes in prior to entry.

SevenFX


----------



## moneymajix

Talbot ceasing to be a substantial shareholder

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071126/pdf/3161vck34skt7t.pdf


----------



## Synergy

and down we go...

buying opportunity coming right up. Sub 20 would be just silly at this point in time surely.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

moneymajix said:


> Talbot ceasing to be a substantial shareholder
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071126/pdf/3161vck34skt7t.pdf




Talbot sold?????

What the ****????????????????????????????????

Why would Talbot sell, I was told he was the "force" that got rid of management,

He buys on Brockman results, holds for a full year and sells when Brockman's being drilled

What the **** is going on?


----------



## coladuna

Does he know something about the drilling result we don't know?
I'm getting very concerned now. down 26% for the day.


----------



## moneymajix

BTW, Can anyone tell me any developments regarding Mt Ida?

Cheers


Sometimes you need a LOT OF PATIENCE with some shares!


----------



## spottygoose

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Talbot sold?????
> 
> What the ****????????????????????????????????
> 
> Why would Talbot sell, I was told he was the "force" that got rid of management,
> 
> He buys on Brockman results, holds for a full year and sells when Brockman's being drilled
> 
> What the **** is going on?




Those that were at the AGM will tell you the force was never talbot but rather chinese investors and hence the new appointments. Perhaps talbot is not happy with the management changes rather than anything to with Brockman. Perhaps he was hoping to put his own people in but didn't have the numbers the chinese interests had.


----------



## Mazrox

Am I reading the Talbot announcement right? Still holds 6m shares, just now below 5% level? So not sold out completely?

And is the options conversion in this App 3b likely to be related to the sale?

Thoughts anyone?

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071126/pdf/00787026.pdf


----------



## bigt

Yes, looks like Talbot (Holder) is down to 6.2 mill.

Denis Wood has sold out completely.

There are 2 sets of holders selling in this one announcement.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

spottygoose said:


> Those that were at the AGM will tell you the force was never talbot but rather chinese investors and hence the new appointments. Perhaps talbot is not happy with the management changes rather than anything to with Brockman. Perhaps he was hoping to put his own people in but didn't have the numbers the chinese interests had.




How long have you known this spotty?

I was told by my Perth boys it was Talbot and hence have bought aggressively and recommended it on this basis

It would have been nice for you to divulge this info earlier if you could have

I am not a happy camper, I reckon I bought a few Mill of Talbots sells 

We should call the company to find out what the **** is going on


----------



## coladuna

Where to from here? 
Any upside potential still left pending the drilling result or has this ruined any chance of recovery of JMS?


----------



## juw177

Now that it is at long term support it will at least stop the downward slide for the time being. I dont know whether I should panic sell or not. Damn, and the ASX is up 140 points too and here we have JMS and MHL. The signals were there though, I was just stupid to ignore them.


----------



## kpas

coladuna said:


> Where to from here?
> Any upside potential still left pending the drilling result or has this ruined any chance of recovery of JMS?




Have you read the thread yet?

The company's current project & cash on hand puts them at 35-40c.

At their current market cap, they are severely undervalued.

Put them in your bottom drawer and wait for better news.


----------



## spottygoose

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> How long have you known this spotty?
> 
> I was told by my Perth boys it was Talbot and hence have bought aggressively and recommended it on this basis
> 
> It would have been nice for you to divulge this info earlier if you could have
> 
> I am not a happy camper, I reckon I bought a few Mill of Talbots sells
> 
> We should call the company to find out what the **** is going on




I was aware it was brewing but was unaware if it would be a success. I wasn't being secretive in fact I know I posted somewhere about it but I got lost in the wash of everyone assuming Talbot was behind it. As for post AGM, I was just glad to see the changing of the guard and the new appointments. I think your issue should be with your broker, I mention it now to highlight that Talbot's selling down may be related to these issues.

Having said that YT, I can't be sure he wasn't voting with the chinese investors so your broker may still be partially correct.


----------



## stormbringer

Hmm, wonder if it has anything to do with the out going chairman's statement from 14/11/2007, which reads in part 

"" I do have some concerns as to the shareholding mix going forward; and I question the
power base that they represent and their future influence on the direction and activities of the
Company. Their purpose is as yet unknown but this new Board will not only be responsible for the
Company’s strategy on behalf of all shareholders, but maintaining the level of corporate governance
established by the current board which has been a hallmark of our performance.""

I would imagine if there were extremely bad drilling results expected from brockman, that JMS would have entered into a tradeing halt, just my opinion though. Here's hopeing the above explains the selloff.


----------



## rico01

I wish i had been  alittle quicker too act but loaded up with more at 24c [missed them at 22] to give me an average of 28c .I,m comfortable with that and will sit on them untill we  get more good news


----------



## jackson8

correct me if i am wrong but after doing some maths both talbot and wood sold out for around 30c to 32c per share
wood is now totaly out and talbot retains 6.7ml
i dont know what price they bought into would be intersted to know myself
i may have missed something but ann. does not say whether onmarket sales or not
ceasing to be substantial holding notices are normally followed by becomeing substantial holder notice
could be interesting to see who have picked them up


----------



## coolcricket

Well, it seems I got involved a mere few hours early  , haha (nervous laugh), here's hoping for some good news in the coming weeks.


----------



## kevinecom

We've all bought shares dumped by Talbot at premium price. What's the f&^^ck, if the Brockman drill result isn't good then we know it's inside trading.


----------



## jtb

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I was told by my Perth boys it was Talbot and hence have bought aggressively.......
> 
> We should call the company to find out what the **** is going on




Afternoon gents,

Looks like the whole gang is here.

Can't agree with you more YT 

By my figuring Ken is down to about 1.5 million FPO's, timing is strange to say the least?

Caught my eye on the descending triangle break some time ago, and Shay Gap interests me more than anything.

Pop through 32c was about a week early by my reckoning.

Bargain sub 25c imo

Pulling 100 hr weeks atm so will chat later

J


----------



## gfresh

I find it funny how people have dumped purely because of Talbot! I can see no other explanation. 

I wouldn't regard him as any genius investor or anything. Never forget the investigation with queensland corruption watchdog over secret payments to the former Health Minister! Please google this if you want some background. 

Also, his actions with SDL may be considered... interesting.. by many. 

He also bought into INP right at the peak of interest, which really hasn't gone anywhere since either, and looks like may only be able to sustain a relatively low production rate.


----------



## eMark

gfresh said:


> I find it funny how people have dumped purely because of Talbot! I can see no other explanation.
> 
> I wouldn't regard him as any genius investor or anything. Never forget the investigation with queensland corruption watchdog over Macarthur Coal! Please google this if you want some background.
> 
> Also, his actions with SDL may be considered... interesting.. by many.
> 
> He also bought into INP right at the peak of interest, which really hasn't gone anywhere since either, and looks like may only be able to sustain a relatively low production rate.




This makes some sense. Talbot appears to be the only reason JMS has been dumped by panic sellers. If Brockmans results are good, then today will be just a blip. 

But then why would Talbot dump? Does he know something? Or is he just redistributing his interests? He's not completely out, still holds a healthy parcel. It's just very confusing. 

Someone was right in saying in a previous post, that you could see this coming........Lots of selling pressure at 32-34...but then that has been JMS hasn't it? Sell down as soon as it goes up. I just ignored it. Obviously the selling had already begun, it just became an avalanche after Talbots announcement.


----------



## mick2006

its funny how when you think back on things you should have known better, on the weekend I was thinking why the JMS shareprice couldn't break through the 34c barrier.  Where was all the selling volume coming from, and I thought maybe one of the substantial holders were getting out, and I actually brought up the subject with YT earlier today and we both couldn't believe Talbot would be offloading close to Brockman results.

Well now we know Talbot is on the way out we may have to endure another 6million shares being dumped, what is interesting there was alot of buying interest at the end of the day so someone is happy to grab the shares at these levels.  Perhaps we will see a change of substantial holder notice indicated a new force on the share register.

It is important to focus on what the company has and that is exciting exploration projects across a range of commodities hopefully Talbots exit sparks a new era for JMS.

And just a note for JMS management have a good read of the ASX release by POL this afternoon that is how a professional company responds at a time of surging iron ore interest.  

You can't help but think if JMS released a similar type announcement highlighting the drilling at Brockman the shareprice would be closer to 40c than 20c.

Well now I have had my vent I can enjoy the spoils won in FDL,EXM,REY,IIG,PRE and hope for a rebound in JMS.


----------



## tech/a

mick2006 said:


> Well tech/a keep us posted on the chart side of things, always interested in a chartists view on things.
> 
> And without the techies/momentum/fundamental traders all in agreement it is very hard for any share to rise sharply.





Well Mick* post#1022* said it all.
We techies should work closer with you Fundies!!!
Timing in these smalls is everything both in and out!
No point in holding---if it was your breath you'd all be dead!!


----------



## kransky

i am happy to buy from the sheep, got some at 23c today... 

i always get my best results when i am patient and more relaxed.. we have drilling results to wait on and they are targeting over 100Mt of DSO Fe... with a market cap of 34M...

plenty of potential!


----------



## w.m.buch@bigpond

Talbot Gp has been resistance at 30c+ . Min of 5m shares sold by them soaked up by market (well..... us !!!) Only 2 problems that I can see now 
1. No Fe in cores (that would be bad)
2. Lost confidence of market (well thats us)
Looks oversold on panic selling. Talbot must have had very little to do with mangement of company so no great loss. If they sold on knowledge of drilling they would be in deep Sh** and surely they are wise enough not to do that.


----------



## Georgeb

There must be a reason they sold. I hold but I am worried that this will free fall into the teens. I am starting to lose confidence that the results are not as good as may have been expected and they have sold out.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

mick2006 said:


> And just a note for JMS management have a good read of the ASX release by POL this afternoon that is how a professional company responds at a time of surging iron ore interest.
> 
> You can't help but think if JMS released a similar type announcement highlighting the drilling at Brockman the shareprice would be closer to 40c than 20c.




Mate I couldn't ****ing agree more, what a joke, 

Being an ASX listed company requires communication and promotion, not to just sit back and say hey drill results will speak for themselves etc

I am happy holding this one for the potential, but don't like having the rug pulled out from under my feet, which is kinda what happened here with the Talbot/Chinese shuffle


----------



## Gekko

w.m.buch@bigpond said:


> Talbot Gp has been resistance at 30c+ . Min of 5m shares sold by them soaked up by market (well..... us !!!) Only 2 problems that I can see now
> 1. No Fe in cores (that would be bad)
> 2. Lost confidence of market (well thats us)
> Looks oversold on panic selling. Talbot must have had very little to do with mangement of company so no great loss. If they sold on knowledge of drilling they would be in deep Sh** and surely they are wise enough not to do that.





Lots of rubbish going around tonight. 

For it to be inferred that Talbot sold because the drilling came up dry ("no Fe in cores") is insane. That would be whats called...insider trading...

I dont think Talbot would risk his reputation, license and whatever else, for what would only be considered, a subsidiary play for him.

Persepective gents...Perspective....

IMO, only Talbot, the board, and the Chinese (assuming spotty is spot-on) know whats going on at the moment.

Perspective and Patience... and woops, REALITY...


----------



## w.m.buch@bigpond

Of course theres a reason they sold but it could simply be for another deal, tax, interest payments etc  etc. They have a fund of $250m and will use it to thier best advantage.
As has already been said Talbot probably couldnt agree or get on with existing management and is better not there. I do agree timing is very strange but i bet we have all made badly timed decisions. I will hold on the hope of a min of 50mt from Brockie


----------



## shinobi346

I'm in this one for the long-medium term  and if it falls any further into the sub 20s I may think about extending my position.

Like the saying goes 'theres many reasons to sell' so I'm not too concerned about Talbot selling down their shares except for what it's done to the share price. Under YTs valuation which I find quite reasonable, the shares are worth 30c even without considering the geo results expected soon. so even if they are bad we still have the old ones.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Gekko said:


> Lots of rubbish going around tonight.
> 
> For it to be inferred that Talbot sold because the drilling came up dry ("no Fe in cores") is insane. That would be whats called...insider trading...
> 
> I dont think Talbot would risk his reputation, license and whatever else, for what would only be considered, a subsidiary play for him.




I agree with this,

There's no way Talbot would risk this, no way, especially after the **** he got himself into with Qld Crime commission

But makes you think if the Chinese were the investors 



stormbringer said:


> Hmm, wonder if it has anything to do with the out going chairman's statement from 14/11/2007, which reads in part
> 
> "" I do have some concerns as to the shareholding mix going forward; and I question the *power base* that they represent and their future influence on the direction and activities of the
> Company. Their purpose is as yet unknown but this new Board will not only be responsible for the
> Company’s strategy on behalf of all shareholders, but maintaining the level of corporate governance
> established by the current board which has been a hallmark of our performance.""




How many shares do these CHinese have to represent a "powerbase" Talbot had 12m how many do they have?

They'd have to have more than Talbot to out vote him,

There maybe something brewing here, 

Something CHinese, but I have no idea sow ill just wait and see


----------



## w.m.buch@bigpond

Lots of rubbish going around tonight. 

For it to be inferred that Talbot sold because the drilling came up dry ("no Fe in cores") is insane. That would be whats called...insider trading...

I dont think Talbot would risk his reputation, license and whatever else, for what would only be considered, a subsidiary play for him.

Persepective gents...Perspective....

IMO, only Talbot, the board, and the Chinese (assuming spotty is spot-on) know whats going on at the moment.

Dont quite get what your saying ,I didnt infer anything, I do worry that there isnt a huge amount of Fe there but said that talbot would be wiser than risk insider trading


----------



## shinobi346

Another possibilty is that Talbot Holdings saw a good buy opportunity in another company.. one which had the potential for greater profits than what the best JMS geo results could deliver...

I've been trying to research recent buys by the group and its people but many of my tools are out for the night. I can only see Dennis Wood increasing his holding in MTN which he was recently made Chief Executive of.


----------



## bigt

JMS holders, severely jacked off with yesterdays panic selling, are just shutting up shop...NOOOOOOOO BINGO!!!: I'm holding for the drill results, and if someone wants my parcel they can fork up more than I paid for them.


----------



## coladuna

well, the volume is very low so far and it looks like panic selling has stopped for the time being. (thank god!)


----------



## kpas

I bought more yesterday and will consider buying more today if they become available.

For the moment I have kept some cash aside in reserve to pick up any bargains that appear from the US-dropping.

Less then 4 weeks to Christmas !


----------



## tech/a

coladuna said:


> well, the volume is very low so far and it looks like panic selling has stopped for the time being. (thank god!)




How do you identify panic selling over normal selling over selling to take profits? How do you determine selling has stopped? When its started again.
When buying is present? Can you have buying on a down day? Can you have selling on an up day?


----------



## Sean K

tech/a said:


> How do you identify panic selling over normal selling over selling to take profits? How do you determine selling has stopped? When its started again.
> When buying is present? Can you have buying on a down day? Can you have selling on an up day?



Panic selling is chasing a stock down without waiting for the market to settle, and panic buying is chasing a stock up. I watched the panic selling yesterday with JMS. The taxi drivers didn't know what to do and just started unloading. No one had an opprtunity to even place buy orders up, they were just taken out. You probably needed to be watching it to identify it.


----------



## Bull121

Yeh I'm a bit pissed off I bought in at 31c when I could have now..

However, nothing in the fundamentals has changed and I still have great confidence in the company.

buy one day, Talbot comes along the next and pushes the share price down 20%, what can you do.

Time to put this one in the bottom draw for a while.


----------



## kpas

I am very confident in JMS so I bought more today.

Just gotta be patient and wait for the news now.


----------



## eMark

kpas said:


> I am very confident in JMS so I bought more today.
> 
> Just gotta be patient and wait for the news now.




Yes. I'm buying smaller packets at these prices. But it appears that as soon as a 100,000 packet is bought at around 0.245, another is up for offer (an exact round 100,000 packet). Someone's continuing to offload, but at a slower rate (clean and methodical).


----------



## kpas

eMark said:


> Yes. I'm buying smaller packets at these prices. But it appears that as soon as a 100,000 packet is bought at around 0.245, another is up for offer (an exact round 100,000 packet). Someone's continuing to offload, but at a slower rate (clean and methodical).




That's fine with me as I see upside in the current price and hence happy to buy on the speculation that Brockman will provide at least 50Mt and additional upside to the already undervalued share price.

Willing to wait for JMS considering what IRM and FDL have done lately. IF IF IF on the off chance they pull 100 or more at decent grades the share price is really going to rocket.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> How many shares do these CHinese have to represent a "powerbase" Talbot had 12m how many do they have?
> 
> They'd have to have more than Talbot to out vote him,
> 
> There maybe something brewing here,
> 
> Something Chinese, but I have no idea sow ill just wait and see




I have gathered my thoughts a bit more and pieced to gether some of the puzzle,

So a group of Chinese investors flex their muscles, so they had to have been buying to get as many shares as they could, which explains SP running from 22c to over 30c pre AGM,

Ok but then I'm also curious how many shares do these guys have to overpower the board? I'm guessing lots,

Then it also makes sense why 2 Chinese directors get appointed straight away

The dust is slowly settling and I'm watching with interest


----------



## mick2006

interesting thought there YT, if indeed it is a group of Chinese investors stirring the pot at JMS they obviously see some potential in the Iron Ore tennements.

will be interesting to see what happens to the shareprice once Talbot is completely out, maybe then we will see the shareprice begin its upward climb again.


----------



## eMark

mick2006 said:


> interesting thought there YT, if indeed it is a group of Chinese investors stirring the pot at JMS they obviously see some potential in the Iron Ore tennements.
> 
> will be interesting to see what happens to the shareprice once Talbot is completely out, maybe then we will see the shareprice begin its upward climb again.




What makes you think Talbot will completely vacate JMS? Just asking the question. How many shares have they sold, and how many do they still hold? Obviously they have ceased to be a substantial holder, but to what degree?


----------



## kransky

eMark said:


> What makes you think Talbot will completely vacate JMS? Just asking the question. How many shares have they sold, and how many do they still hold? Obviously they have ceased to be a substantial holder, but to what degree?




i believe the previous "ceasing to be substantial holder" announcement (yesterday) said he offloaded about 4 million and has about 6.7M left.


----------



## jtb

kransky said:


> i believe the previous "ceasing to be substantial holder" announcement (yesterday) said he offloaded about 4 million and has about 6.7M left.




YTs figure of 12 mil made me go back and look as I must have missed a sub' holder ann for 5 Mil

Found it in the last annual..........


----------



## kpas

It's settled at 24.5c and on absolutely sweet FA volume today.

Amazing what difference the major holder has to people's confidence.


----------



## kgee

kpas said:


> It's settled at 24.5c and on absolutely sweet FA volume today.
> 
> Amazing what difference the major holder has to people's confidence.




Whats amazing is a major shareholder is selling b4 a major announcement.
While no one knows the reason except the Talbot group it doesn't make sense to us on the sidelines. Hence it becomes a gamble of risk vs reward, I'm happy to watch from the sidelines and miss out on any potential rewards because to me there are just too many question marks surrounding this one.
Good luck to all holders


----------



## Bull121

Just a quote from a poster on HC about Talbot. Don't know how much substance it holds maybe someone else can shed some light?

"Talbot has already tried and failed at hooking up directly with JMS in the past.

Not long after Talbot bought into JMS about a year ago he put one of his underlings on the JMS payroll. The underling lasted all of two minutes and subsequently resigned. It was a debalcle! A total failure. Talbot has already tried to cozy up to JMS and it was a disaster. Why would he waste his time with a company he cannot work with?
He would be a fool to try when he no doubt considers there are much greener pastures elsewhere and people he can actually work with."

Who is this underling? Could Talbot be selling due to conflicts of personality or character?


----------



## spottygoose

Bull121 said:


> Just a quote from a poster on HC about Talbot. Don't know how much substance it holds maybe someone else can shed some light?
> 
> "Talbot has already tried and failed at hooking up directly with JMS in the past.
> 
> Not long after Talbot bought into JMS about a year ago he put one of his underlings on the JMS payroll. The underling lasted all of two minutes and subsequently resigned. It was a debalcle! A total failure. Talbot has already tried to cozy up to JMS and it was a disaster. Why would he waste his time with a company he cannot work with?
> He would be a fool to try when he no doubt considers there are much greener pastures elsewhere and people he can actually work with."
> 
> Who is this underling? Could Talbot be selling due to conflicts of personality or character?




This post refers to the past and the problem that Talbot's man had was with Snaith and Evans (B1 and B2). It appears Talbot's man Woods (I think it was) didn't see eye to eye with them and resigned. When B1 and B2 were shafted, Woods alluded to the fact that the reasons he resigned "were no longer there". 

Perhaps there is some current relevance there in that maybe the new JMS board wanted to choose their own people rather than have Talbot put in one of his own again. So while Woods did have problems with B1 and B2 maybe there were others there that also weren't happy with him. It is certainly one theory for Talbot and Wood's selling.


----------



## kpas

Everything gone quiet here I see :/

Has anyone called the company lately to enquire about drill results being on mark prior to christmas?

There is a post on HC stating otherwise due to labs being backed up (I was looking for a more credible source here) - and yes I would ring them myself except that it is 3:34am


----------



## Bull121

I emailed the company regarding this. Asking if we could expect the drilling results prior to the new year.

That was sent off Thursday morning, still no reply. Will let you know when i get one.

Personally I wouldn't take any of the crap posted on HC to seriously.


----------



## Rocket man

Bull121 said:


> I emailed the company regarding this. Asking if we could expect the drilling results prior to the new year.
> 
> That was sent off Thursday morning, still no reply. Will let you know when i get one.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't take any of the crap posted on HC to seriously.




Hi everyone - my first time post
Thanks very much to all regular posters - very educational for the less experienced traders like me

Are JMS holders still expecting positive results here ? I unluckily bought in at 30c 10 or so days ago. If Talbot and his mate are insider trading it would be pretty hard to prove it I would have thought.


----------



## DB008

Hey rocketman,
I am pretty much in the same boat as you. Got in around .30-.31 and just seen the stock drop to .23-.24 (Because of l seller really)
But, l was reading on the asx announcements page how a few Chinese (ones an accountant though) have been shuffled onto the board latetly. Can only be a positive move for the long term.
I just keep telling myself that's just a spec stock.
If u do want some thing a little bit more stable, go for something in the ASX 50.


----------



## kpas

Very thin sell side at the moment, would not take a lot of volume to see it back to 30c and beyond.

Share Quote as at 1:52 PM Sydney Time, Monday, 3 December 2007 
   JUPITER MINES FPO    

SELL 
 Price Quantity Number 
0.240 210,000 3 
0.245 319,162 7 
0.250 205,000 4 
0.255 140,000 3 
0.260 284,000 6 
0.265 10,000 1 
0.270 6,700 1 
0.280 77,760 4 
0.285 106,000 2 
0.290 327,000 4


----------



## doctorj

I agree that gains in JMS will be linked to gains in volume, but given the volume from the Talbot sale, I suspect speculators are largely set in advance of any Brockman drilling results.  Barring something from left-field, volume is likely to be pretty light this side of the expected Brockman announcement.


----------



## Rocket man

DB008 said:


> Hey rocketman,
> I am pretty much in the same boat as you. Got in around .30-.31 and just seen the stock drop to .23-.24 (Because of l seller really)
> But, l was reading on the asx announcements page how a few Chinese (ones an accountant though) have been shuffled onto the board latetly. Can only be a positive move for the long term.
> I just keep telling myself that's just a spec stock.
> If u do want some thing a little bit more stable, go for something in the ASX 50.




hey Dannyboy .. hope your right and good luck on JMS

I cant bring myself to sell and realise the loss so will wait for the up coming announcement. As for the ASX 50 - for me right now its low value spec plays to cash up the christmas stocking. Will buy EXM tomorrow too I think...


----------



## kransky

With the back log at labs due to the resources boom I dont think there were results ready from the drilling campaign when Talbot sold.. these things take a while..

I expect Talbot just had a hissy fit and moved on to MTN.

I am staying in.


----------



## Gekko

Can we expect a change in subs'tial SH notice or a becoming subs'tial SH notice soon of anyone? Surely we must?


----------



## yuyry002

did anyone notice talbot took a share placement in riv lately.i was thinking maybe he was abit short of cash to take the placement, so he sold jms to buy riv.just maybe.felt abit better after i saw the announcement and decided to top up today.not sure what im doing


----------



## Gekko

yuyry002 said:


> did anyone notice talbot took a share placement in riv lately.i was thinking maybe he was abit short of cash to take the placement, so he sold jms to buy riv.just maybe.felt abit better after i saw the announcement and decided to top up today.not sure what im doing





Mate, the phrases, "billionaire" and "abit short of cash" dont gell very well. Billionaires dont get "short of cash". Thats what makes them Billionaires. By now i think we all know Talbot was forced out by someone else.


----------



## Ashsaege

So are we still looking confident with JMS? Im considering getting in today

DJI is down -65, and JMS is slowly going south at the moment.


----------



## kpas

Yes still confident.

I am holding waiting for results to come out, they can't be far away now - they were anticipated mid December, worst case if they are pushed out it's only until January.


----------



## bliimp

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> JMS has 140m shares +20m options,
> 
> So 160m all up but will get $4m cash from opies + $6m cash at bank
> 
> So I gave project value of $50m + $10m cash = $60m EV
> 
> With 160m shares = 37.5c
> 
> *So JMS should arguably be at 37.5c*
> 
> that means currently no value is priced in for Brockman or Shay Gap, or Talbot or the Chinese,
> 
> Thus on a peer comparison JMS seems cheap at these levels and if Brockman comes in, we will look back and think my god it was 30c????




The Talbot group remind me of the classic wheelers and dealers, who (nearly) always just keep within the law (as per  their recent corporate behavior with other companies).

I personally find it hard to believe that Brockman has nothing to do with their entry and exit … I mean, if they had an _inkling _that Brockman was to produce outstanding results, these guys would _salivate at the mouth _and definately wait another month, and sell at a much, much  higher price; and, perhaps do a deal with (say) HSBC  or some Chinese or whoever… instead of just dumping onto the market as they did a week or two ago!

Just look at the ASX announcements regarding their entry into JMS :-

1. Talbot issues their “becoming a  substantial shareholder” notice on 8 Dec 2006
2. JMS issues their “Brockman Iron Project – Exploration Update” on 13 Dec 2006

And now, just one year later, when Brockman results are due to come out, Talbot do a convenient, opportunistic _runner_! ... give me a break!

It may be that the Brockman drilling will be _ok_ but not _brilliant_ … that way they cannot be accused of insider trading … so out they go … and forward (or backward) they march … moving onto to their next play! 

Anyway, good riddance …. B1 and B2 are gone … and now Talbot, the *Rat-in-a-Hat *("_I'm a rat, I'm a rat, I'm a very clever rat_" … refer to Bananas in Pyjamas) is gone (or nearly gone) as well!

In any case , based on YT’s valuation of 37.5c ( irrespective of Brockman results), the current share price of 21.5c  should appreciate at least another 75% (plus) to just reach fair value!

I suppose all I am doing is looking at a “worst case scenario” on the Brockman drilling results ... and to quote YT again, *the 37.5c valuation  does not factor in  Shay Gap … or the Chinese*… let’s definately forget about Talbot ... and maybe ... just maybe ... give Brockman at least a 50:50 chance of perhaps being extra-ordinary!

So really, JMS at 21.5 c is bargain basement buying!!!


----------



## adamwu

bliimp said:


> The Talbot group remind me of the classic wheelers and dealers, who (nearly) always just keep within the law (as per  their recent corporate behavior with other companies).
> 
> I personally find it hard to believe that Brockman has nothing to do with their entry and exit … I mean, if they had an _inkling _that Brockman was to produce outstanding results, these guys would _salivate at the mouth _and definately wait another month, and sell at a much, much  higher price; and, perhaps do a deal with (say) HSBC  or some Chinese or whoever… instead of just dumping onto the market as they did a week or two ago!
> 
> Just look at the ASX announcements regarding their entry into JMS :-
> 
> 1. Talbot issues their “becoming a  substantial shareholder” notice on 8 Dec 2006
> 2. JMS issues their “Brockman Iron Project – Exploration Update” on 13 Dec 2006
> 
> And now, just one year later, when Brockman results are due to come out, Talbot do a convenient, opportunistic _runner_! ... give me a break!
> 
> It may be that the Brockman drilling will be _ok_ but not _brilliant_ … that way they cannot be accused of insider trading … so out they go … and forward (or backward) they march … moving onto to their next play!
> 
> Anyway, good riddance …. B1 and B2 are gone … and now Talbot, the *Rat-in-a-Hat *("_I'm a rat, I'm a rat, I'm a very clever rat_" … refer to Bananas in Pyjamas) is gone (or nearly gone) as well!
> 
> In any case , based on YT’s valuation of 37.5c ( irrespective of Brockman results), the current share price of 21.5c  should appreciate at least another 75% (plus) to just reach fair value!
> 
> I suppose all I am doing is looking at a “worst case scenario” on the Brockman drilling results ... and to quote YT again, *the 37.5c valuation  does not factor in  Shay Gap … or the Chinese*… let’s definately forget about Talbot ... and maybe ... just maybe ... give Brockman at least a 50:50 chance of perhaps being extra-ordinary!
> 
> So really, JMS at 21.5 c is bargain basement buying!!!





Fantastic post, clear, fair and square, objective, totally agree with you. Hope the report out asap. cos imo that is the only way to stop the suspicion.


----------



## jtb

kransky said:


> With the back log at labs due to the resources boom I dont think there were results ready from the drilling campaign when Talbot sold.. these things take a while..
> 
> I expect Talbot just had a hissy fit and moved on......




Been busy lately so I'm a bit behind the 8ball here, but thats certainly how it appeared from looking at the trades.
Just from eyeballing the maps that were posted you would think they'd have to try pretty hard not to hit anything?
Wouldn't think there was much cover over the ridge base, particularly as it appears to be a run off region.

You would think Talbot a fool to throw that kind of money soley at Brockman and to wait this long to bail.Surely a lot more to his initial fervour than that

As mentioned previously Shay Gap has caught my interest (since YT's heads up) and agree its definitely a buy/hold at these levels.
Seems to be in a channel atm and will be interested to see if the MACD is going to turn down shortly


----------



## gfresh

Here is a bit of a rough chart.. as you can see, at about the 22c level just bouncing off the bottom of what may be a broad channel for much of the year. On a purely T/A point of view, this could be a possible buy signal, which may help push up the price on this alone over the next few days by T/A traders.  

Shall see


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey guys, nice charts,

Yeah 22c seems dirt cheap especially if you were buying big at 30c+ (Thanks Mr Talbot  )

I would be very surpised if it fell further, I mean the stock was trading at these levels well before Brockman drilling

I hope JMS brings me a nice Chirstmas present because so far I've only found coal in my JMS stocking


----------



## shinobi346

YT, I'd be happy with coal if there was lots of it.  I topped up at 29 so I know what you mean about 22 looking cheap.


----------



## coolcricket

Rumours (or opinion, not sure) on another forum (HC) that Brockman results will be out sometime mid-jan, here is the post, not sure of his/her connection???

"He couldn't give exact date for obvious reasons but was clear that after speaking with the labs the backlog was huge. Add the Christmas break for the lab staff... my estimate is mid-jan. "


----------



## shinobi346

"He" who I assume to be someone on the board, put the caller through to one of the lab staff?


----------



## Synergy

I think a delay in results at this stage is probably not a bad thing. Time for the market to compose itself over the next month and hopefully time for the hype/expectation to build up again. Talbot selling should be a fading memory by mid Jan with a bit of luck.


----------



## kransky

This one is going to take a little patience... 

I suspect she will start rising mid to late december as the results near... its not that far off now i guess..


----------



## Sean K

Well, I like most were a bit shocked by the Talbot sell and that announcement destroyed any general technical S&R. I really thought that break at the green circle was a massive change in sentiment....

However, seems to be clear support around here and _should _stabilise.

On the way back up, resistance shown.


----------



## doctorj

Very little depth on the sell side to meet the buyers - up 1.5c this morning on no news and light volume.  Currently, only around a million shares are sitting on the sell side between here and 30c.


----------



## coolcricket

shinobi346 said:


> "He" who I assume to be someone on the board, put the caller through to one of the lab staff?





I think he may have been refering to his contact's communication with the lab. Anyhow, JMS is up 1.5 cents today, finally a hint of positive movement.


----------



## Aargh!

coolcricket said:


> I think he may have been refering to his contact's communication with the lab. Anyhow, JMS is up 1.5 cents today, finally a hint of positive movement.




I wouldn't go so far as to say its positive. Very light volume only totalling around $70k at this point...


----------



## doctorj

I don't mind seeing appreciation on light volume - suggests there isn't much supply left around at these prices for the time being.


----------



## Sean K

doctorj said:


> I don't mind seeing appreciation on light volume - suggests there isn't much supply left around at these prices for the time being.



I agree, ran out of sellers. I think the bottom was seen as per the chart earlier. Still has all the negativity of B1&2 and Talbot cashing in to deal with short term, but it seems clear there is some tremendous potential here even without Brockman....


----------



## kpas

Director sold down $5200 worth of shares.

I think this is weird considering how many they are holding.

$5k would hardly put a dent in it - doesn't really make sense does it?


----------



## doctorj

Directors need money from time to time just like everyone else I guess.  I wouldn't read too much into it unless the sell downs at that size become regular.


----------



## shinobi346

There was an article in yesterday's courier mail about what Talbot has been up to. Unfortunately it doesn't sound like he's short of cash which could have explained why he sold out.

His legal fees against corruption charges are approaching 1mill but that would be a drop in the ocean for him.


----------



## doctorj

I suspect the killer Chinese bid for Midwest would have helped things along a fair bit yesterday.

With BHP gunning for RIO and the Chinese knowing that the only way they could make it more likely to happen is to submit a bid themselves (which would never be approved by the FIRB but would force RIO's hand to go to BHP), I suspect there are probably more deals for WA iron ore companies in the wings with the Chinese looking to sure up supply.


----------



## kpas

shinobi346 said:


> There was an article in yesterday's courier mail about what Talbot has been up to. Unfortunately it doesn't sound like he's short of cash which could have explained why he sold out.
> 
> His legal fees against corruption charges are approaching 1mill but that would be a drop in the ocean for him.




http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,22894196-2,00.html

For god knows why, apparantly he has been giving money to Wayne Bennett as well.

???


----------



## mick2006

it certainly looks like JMS is much better off without Talbot's dodgy stigma hanging around the company, also it looks like the sentiment for JMS is starting to turn we my have seen the company shareprice bottom, and any positive Iron Ore exploration news may see it start to head higher again.


----------



## Bull121

Yeh, I agree

Sentiment is changing, theres not many sellers so hopefully tomorrow will be interesting. Even with small volume we may see a nice appreciation.


----------



## spottygoose

The chinese don't like to associate with anybody of wrong doing they frown upon that deeply in business and life. Additionally, they may view it as attracting  negative feng shui to the company. Perhaps Talbot's stigma was just not appreciated.


----------



## jtb

Looks like someone was playing funny buggers today

YT you weren't averaging down with those seven shares from 1255 were you mate??:

Assume we'll get some huge resistance above 25c??


----------



## RedHerring

From today's announcement from Great Gold Mines (GNL)...

The results from the recent round of sampling continue to confirm earlier results which averaged 61.8% iron from 6 samples.

As previously announced on 10 and 11 November 2007, high grade hematite mineralisation has been delineated in several areas over at least 8 kilometres at the Mount Bevan Iron Ore Project. Two prominent Banded Iron Formations run NNW over 20km of strike length through the Company’s project area. The outcrops of hematite mineralization are consistently located within a zone along the eastern margin of the western Banded Iron Formation ridge. Previous work by an independent consultant has reported iron grades from the same zone at an average of 61.8% iron from 6 samples which covered 4km strike length within the Company’s tenement.

Assay results received on 11 November 2007 from five rock chip samples taken over 5km strike length confirmed the previously reported high grade hematite mineralization at the Mt Bevan Iron Ore Project.

The results from last weeks second round of sampling continue to confirm earlier results.

On the southern margin of the Mt Bevan project, Jupiter Mines Limited has reported a 2.2 million tonne inferred resource @ 60.6 % Fe, 3.1% Al2O3, 7.7% SiO2, 0.05% P and 2.4% LOI at the Mt Mason project. This inferred resource lies along the margin of the western Banded Iron Formation ridge of which over 20km strike length lies within the Company’s exploration licence. 

Notably, Jupiter’s hole MMRC108, which occurs adjacent to the southern boundary of the Company’s tenement recorded one of their best intersections of 18m @ 61.44% Fe which confirms the deposit thickens to the north.

Been following this thread for a while now, thanks to all for their views. I averaged in on Mr Talbot's disposal, looks like 0.245 level is providing some support. Waiting with interest for the next annoucement.


----------



## mick2006

you have to wonder what is going on with JMS management, over the last two days you have had companies such as GNL,MEI,IFE,WRK all move higher on iron ore related news.

JMS haven't even formally informed the market they are currently drilling at Brockman(the information came out at the AGM), surely they should come out and discuss whats going on at Brockman,Mt Mason,Mt Ida, Shay Gap etc.

It surely wouldn't hurt would it?


----------



## shaunm

I agree totally Mick. Some news would be helpful considering these guys are apparently in good iron ore country and surrounded by other players.
Actually aren't they near FMG tenements or similar?


----------



## alankew

Blimey Mick you must have some good connections,ann out "Jupiter Mines Limited (ASX: JMS) is pleased to announce the appointment of
experienced Australian mining executive, Mr Greg Durack, as Chief Executive
Officer, effective immediately. The appointment completes the restructuring of
the Company’s Board and senior management as it focuses on advancing its
iron ore, nickel and gold interests in Western Australia.


----------



## mick2006

alankew said:


> Blimey Mick you must have some good connections,ann out "Jupiter Mines Limited (ASX: JMS) is pleased to announce the appointment of
> experienced Australian mining executive, Mr Greg Durack, as Chief Executive
> Officer, effective immediately. The appointment completes the restructuring of
> the Company’s Board and senior management as it focuses on advancing its
> iron ore, nickel and gold interests in Western Australia.




it is important to get to know the people in charge when you invest in these mining companies and now we know that Greg Durack is in charge, he should expect a barrage of questions about the companies direction an in particular the iron ore.

I would expect to hear some iron ore related news very shortly, maybe they were just waiting to announce the new CEO so he could stamp his authority on the company.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hmmm there's alot of buying up today

Someones desperate to get in with a *1million buy order,*

Could this be peeps who have seen the drill cores I wonder?


Something is definately up,


Also read yesterday on another forum that JMS have been involved with some International Advisory Firm, which I followed the trail to confirm, check the Apendix 3B released yesterday morning,

Some free options were given *In consideration of international advisory services rendered.*

New Chairman, International Advisory Firm (Chinese??), GNL and IRM getting good results near JMS's Mt Mason, and the big one *BROCKMAN DRILLING SHOULD BE DONE*

Interesting times ahead


----------



## spottygoose

Hmmmm, he/she is not shy in showing their hand..... not sure what to make of that. Hopefully, seen/heard something to make them desperate to get on board but it seems odd.


----------



## kpas

spottygoose said:


> Hmmmm, he/she is not shy in showing their hand..... not sure what to make of that. Hopefully, seen/heard something to make them desperate to get on board but it seems odd.




It's now almost half gone and still standing and people are taking bites at the 25.5 seller.

At first I just thought it was fake support but it's edged up from 24c to 25c and is being eaten away.

I will be very happy if it's replaced with another 1mil order 

There is nothing conclusive to be drawn from it - other then 1 person's confidence in JMS to produce something good.

Either way, I hope JMS announcements come hard and fast and it's true potential is sized up.

Bring on the announcements!


----------



## Rocket man

kpas said:


> It's now almost half gone and still standing and people are taking bites at the 25.5 seller.
> 
> At first I just thought it was fake support but it's edged up from 24c to 25c and is being eaten away.
> 
> I will be very happy if it's replaced with another 1mil order
> 
> There is nothing conclusive to be drawn from it - other then 1 person's confidence in JMS to produce something good.
> 
> Either way, I hope JMS announcements come hard and fast and it's true potential is sized up.
> 
> Bring on the announcements!




Sp now up to .26c .. keep it coming baby.. its been a sad last couple weeks for JMS but hopefully negative Talbot-sentiment slowly disappears


----------



## DB008

I topped up today aswell. Not far from my first dip in the pool @0.30. 

Got in @0.27, l thought that it might drop lower in the last few weeks when Talbot sold. But, it held around the 0.21-.024 mark for a while there.

Seems like it's on the up and up now. Once the drill results come out, should be all good. 

It's like the whole of W.A. here is sitting on either iron ore, nickel, U, or gold. Crazy if u ask me. I would be surprised if the drilling results weren't up. If FMG is sitting right next to one of the tenements that JMS has, well....

What about the new chairman? 
Mr Greg Durack
Any thoughts???


----------



## shaunm

I hope all the positivity is rewarded. I have just jumped in for my second lot and am looking forward to drilling results and the like. 
Is JMS in "elephant country"? I think that is the term?


----------



## snorer

Must be an allergy, JMS wait until today to announce something special, the day I buy in............there are still some positive things to come from this one all being well!!!!


----------



## Rocket man

snorer said:


> Must be an allergy, JMS wait until today to announce something special, the day I buy in............there are still some positive things to come from this one all being well!!!!




has there been an announcement ??     ........................................     
if yes please post it 

Thanks


----------



## eMark

snorer said:


> Must be an allergy, JMS wait until today to announce something special, the day I buy in............there are still some positive things to come from this one all being well!!!!




What announcement? 

Where did you buy in? and why is that a bad thing? The share price did nothing today.

I'm sorry, I don't understand your post.

eMark


----------



## snorer

Rocketman, go to ASX site and punch in JMS. Will reveal all, just a smallish share options issue for directors - enough to give my first day in a rough ride!!!


----------



## snorer

Sorry E-Mark, I'm being a tad facetious. A negative day the day I buy. Look forward to tomorrow, another chapter begins.


----------



## eMark

snorer said:


> Sorry E-Mark, I'm being a tad facetious. A negative day the day I buy. Look forward to tomorrow, another chapter begins.




That's ok. I just thought there was more to your post than I could see. I understand now. 

Well I hold at 0.315. I don't know where you bought in, but if Brockman comes off, it's not going to matter......


----------



## coolcricket

Here is the announcement-

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...MS&timeFrameSearchType=D&releasedDuringCode=T


Not sure if it is all that "special" snorer, but the little hiccup in the share price today is nothing too worry about mate. You're lucky, I bought at 29.5c, about 4 hours before Talbort decided to offload his millions. Thankfully, it has regained some ground.

Looking forward to drill results from Brockman, when they come out. Would provide some hard geological evidence to suggest a spike in the price when they come out, but I don't really understand too much of that mining talk.

Anyway, glad to have you along for the ride.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Its amazing how the mkt values things

*@ 23c JMS's Mkt Cap = $32m with $6m cash*

It has two main project areas,

Mid West Mt Ida and Pilbara Brockman

Now nearby to Mt Ida
*GNL mkt cap = $18m * and they have rock chips and surveys
*IRM mkt cap = $30m* and they have had some good drill hits

*But both are using the nearology to JMS's Mt Ida = JORC 2.2Mt's@61%Fe*

Now nearby to Brockman 
FMG has just announced another 700Mt's of Fe
This is helping *FDL mkt cap = $90m* and they have an exploration target 

JMS has done alot of work and is drilling Brockman, they could have a very large target their, yet the market is happy to let it sit at a such a small mkt cap


----------



## jtb

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Its amazing how the mkt values things
> 
> *@ 23c JMS's Mkt Cap = $32m with $6m cash*
> 
> JMS has done alot of work and is drilling Brockman, they could have a very large target their, yet the market is happy to let it sit at a such a small mkt cap




You tell 'em YT,

As I've said before, Shay Gap is under the radar and will likely be a surprise (bear in mind proximity to main road and the ocean).
Is it my fevered mind (post N/Shift) or am I mistaken in having seen JMS stated target of 200MT of CID for SG?
Just looked at my archives and its not the report I thought it was (sq km only)


More beer


----------



## shaunm

I am really hanging on some drilling results. The shear potential of this is a tease. Especially when the share price keeps dropping.
Do we have any idea when some reults are due?

YT - is that your text relating to the respective tonnages at FMG & JMS?


----------



## coladuna

Considering there are only 3 more trading sessions until Christmas, what is the chance of announcement coming before Christmas? It's looking very slim. 
Hopefully not too delayed.


----------



## wipz

All good things come to those who wait fellas.. Just hang on in there and we'll be right =]
Look at how quiet IRM was for a long time and now check it out.. a few good announcements and we're off to the races.


----------



## shaunm

I like your reassuring tone WIPZ.
What is your take on the potential upside and future for this SP?


----------



## shinobi346

Patience is the only thing I can think of too. The B1, B2 fiasco and ties with certain shareholders has really put a dent in this companys market performance. Even with positive announcements and the general good outlook on iron ore it barely helps the companys rise. Only time can shake it up, I reckon.


----------



## Bushman

Another sell down today. Endless selling these days across a lot of stocks. 

Topped up some more at 21.5c. To me, that is a bargain given the vigour a new MD should provide for a company that has some prime land holdings in 'elephant' country. Time will tell.


----------



## zt3000

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Its amazing how the mkt values things
> 
> JMS has done alot of work and is drilling Brockman, they could have a very large target their, yet the market is happy to let it sit at a such a small mkt cap




Dude, i dont think its your analysis or reasoning thats wrong its just the market is doing some friggen wierd stuff lately, looking as if it has no direction, no reasoning and just in it to make a quick buck ... its really really frustrating. you put the effort in and think your onto a winner, sure enough good results will come out or the like and the SP moves in the opposite direction. And FDL, as you say, you look at that and say WTF???

Im going to sit in my corner and


----------



## General Grievous

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Its amazing how the mkt values things
> 
> *@ 23c JMS's Mkt Cap = $32m with $6m cash*
> 
> It has two main project areas,
> 
> Mid West Mt Ida and Pilbara Brockman
> 
> Now nearby to Mt Ida
> *GNL mkt cap = $18m * and they have rock chips and surveys
> *IRM mkt cap = $30m* and they have had some good drill hits
> 
> *But both are using the nearology to JMS's Mt Ida = JORC 2.2Mt's@61%Fe*
> 
> Now nearby to Brockman
> FMG has just announced another 700Mt's of Fe
> This is helping *FDL mkt cap = $90m* and they have an exploration target
> 
> JMS has done alot of work and is drilling Brockman, they could have a very large target their, yet the market is happy to let it sit at a such a small mkt cap




I'd swear that image you posted is not actually JMS's tenement. The brockman tenement is actually about 50km southeast of there if I remember correctly.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

General Grievous said:


> I'd swear that image you posted is not actually JMS's tenement. The brockman tenement is actually about 50km southeast of there if I remember correctly.




Really?

Please check this as the map I drew was based on Doc J's map who sourced his info from the W.A. DOIR I think,

Please let me know so I can change

Cheers


----------



## Fool

does anyone know much about their Nickel Project at Widgiemooltha?

further result from that project are due next quarter? 

04/09/2007  Nickel Soil Anomalies (MMI) Coincide with TEM at (E15 / 615) 

"Jupiter Mines believe the geochemical sampling program over the A5 area has significantly increased the
company’s confidence in this target as being prospective for nickel mineralisation.
The Company advised that further exploration is required to test the area’s potential at depth, and additional
work will be undertaken over the next quarter."


----------



## Fool

coladuna said:


> Considering there are only 3 more trading sessions until Christmas, what is the chance of announcement coming before Christmas? It's looking very slim.
> Hopefully not too delayed.




Yeah I agree I wouldn't expect the results until mid Jan with Christmas and New year. maybe the SP will drop more if it isn’t out before Christmas?? Where does it say it will be out in Dec?


----------



## coladuna

Fool said:


> Yeah I agree I wouldn't expect the results until mid Jan with Christmas and New year. maybe the SP will drop more if it isn’t out before Christmas?? Where does it say it will be out in Dec?




If I remember correctly, JMS did state that the results are due out before Christmas in one of the recent announcements.


----------



## pan

On the other forum site I was told it was 3 weeks into the new year?
I guess we have to just wait and see.


----------



## DB008

l called up JMS HQ (number is on website) last week and left a message for someone to call me back (thinking that no-one would) about drilling results.
Guess what, l think that it was the CFO (99% sure) called me and said that the drilling results would not be out before years end. Back log in the labs etc etc. As soon as results are in, we will all know.


----------



## pan

ok thanks for that. As i said i guess will have to wait and see. The buyer depth is starting to once again increase.


----------



## mick2006

I think there is a fair bit going on behind the scenes at JMS at the moment apart from the upcoming Brockman iron ore drilling results (thanks for the update DB008).

It wouldn't surprise if JMS came out all of a sudden with a major Iron Ore JV (given the chinese link now on the board), or some further sampling results out of some of their other iron ore prospects Shay Gap, Mt Mason, Mt Ida.

The market has known for a long time the prospectivity of the iron ore leases held by JMS it has just been the inaction of the previous management that has frustrated shareholders.  

Once the new management can prove to the market, they can move the company forward expect the shareprice to move accordingly.

JMS maybe one of the real surprise packets in 2008 for the patient investor, with 4 exciting iron ore locations, significant nickel,gold, and uranium interests they have a good mix of commodities going forward.


----------



## enigmatic

been following this stock for the past two weeks, I have finally read through the majority of this thread and I'm looking forward to the next 3-4 weeks. it seems that Jupiter Mines are undervalued if the drill results of the Brockman Iron ore deposit. 
I did notice there was an increase interest in buying JMS, although i expect this to be mainly due to the upcomming announcement. rather then people re-rating the stock on its other project target.

I guess we will just need to wait until the the annoucement, if your expecting a good result its a great time to buy, clearly alot of us believe it is atleast 30c without the results.

I'm new to investing so please DYOR.


----------



## enigmatic

I was just looking at the top 10 sell and buy prices and noted that there is arround 2milion more on the buy side then sell, I'm relative new to this but i believe this is a good sign showing there is support to buy this stock. although it does look like a majority of this support is at 20c to 21.5c.

If anyone could answer me a quick question i was wondering were abouts i would find the entire buy and sell volume figures.


----------



## jackson8

enigmatic said:


> I was just looking at the top 10 sell and buy prices and noted that there is arround 2milion more on the buy side then sell, I'm relative new to this but i believe this is a good sign showing there is support to buy this stock. although it does look like a majority of this support is at 20c to 21.5c.
> 
> If anyone could answer me a quick question i was wondering were abouts i would find the entire buy and sell volume figures.




not sure if you will find course of sale figures without haveing to pay for it

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=238976

this site will give you a trading summary for the day and an intraday chart
but course of sales will cost ya, the australian may have course of sales in the finance pages

as for volume support  i personallly dont know what to make of it just look at rau yesterday and fdl today buying support wasnt that great but sp went up on no announcement,   quite often at market orders will push price up they never appear on screen but you will notice  volume on the sell being reduced even though buy volume remains unchanged
people are buying at market prices maybe they know something we dont, who knows? the next day or two will then drop again .they are volatile stocks which rise and fall for no apparent reason.  i wish i could work it out would be a millionaire by now


----------



## Fool

enigmatic said:


> I was just looking at the top 10 sell and buy prices and noted that there is arround 2milion more on the buy side then sell, I'm relative new to this but i believe this is a good sign showing there is support to buy this stock. although it does look like a majority of this support is at 20c to 21.5c.
> 
> If anyone could answer me a quick question i was wondering were abouts i would find the entire buy and sell volume figures.




here this is free, not great but

http://stocknessmonster.com/stock-trades?S=JMS&E=ASX

or sign up here, say its free

http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/...on=courseofsales&sy=tpl&code=JMS&count=0#tabs


----------



## Fool

See chart below. Volume is low, but slowly is increasing. Now making higher highs , should get very interesting if the volume keeps increasing.


----------



## jama_kj

looks like this month shall be an interesting month for JMS. for what i have read and researched we can be expecting a number of announcements in regards to their tenements within the next 2-3 weeks. Good luck holders.


----------



## kpas

Nice to see a 26c close for a change.

Edging up nicely on consistent volume, the chart is indeed looking better from my point of view.


----------



## enigmatic

Indeed, looks like the traders are starting to buy up shares, lets just hope the announcement will support an increase in sp. The fact that FDL is doing so well on there quantity and location to FMG. 

JMS expecting results of higher quantity and similar location to FMG always a bonus


----------



## stormbringer

Like all who post here, I'm anxiously awaiting the drilling results, but, I'm not expecting a spectacular JORC compliant resource. I'm thinking it will be an inferred resource with 60%fe somewhere in the region of 100-200mt. I'm not being negative here, just trying to be a little realistic. YT suggested the target figure is 620mt. For all concerned I hope he's right and I'm completely wrong(wouldn't be the first time).
Reasoning, this is only the first round of rc drilling, with 3000m over 30 holes planned, which is to a depth of 100m. To quote JMS themselves "The drill program is designed to test the grade, lateral extent and thickness of mineralisation at relatively shallow depths."
So, with this in mind, YT's figure might be achieveable, but I'm not so sure it will be in the first round of drilling, which is why I'm expecting an inferred resource of 100-200mt gradeing 60%fe. Again, maybe I'm getting this horribly wrong.
After waiting all this time, 18 months for me, a minumum of 100mt would be a great result as a starting point. 
Anyone who might share either of our views, please respond


----------



## kpas

stormbringer said:


> Like all who post here, I'm anxiously awaiting the drilling results, but, I'm not expecting a spectacular JORC compliant resource. I'm thinking it will be an inferred resource with 60%fe somewhere in the region of 100-200mt. I'm not being negative here, just trying to be a little realistic. YT suggested the target figure is 620mt. For all concerned I hope he's right and I'm completely wrong(wouldn't be the first time).
> Reasoning, this is only the first round of rc drilling, with 3000m over 30 holes planned, which is to a depth of 100m. To quote JMS themselves "The drill program is designed to test the grade, lateral extent and thickness of mineralisation at relatively shallow depths."
> So, with this in mind, YT's figure might be achieveable, but I'm not so sure it will be in the first round of drilling, which is why I'm expecting an inferred resource of 100-200mt gradeing 60%fe. Again, maybe I'm getting this horribly wrong.
> After waiting all this time, 18 months for me, a minumum of 100mt would be a great result as a starting point.
> Anyone who might share either of our views, please respond




Reading through all the analysis in this thread, any inferred tonnage will be a good thing. The SP *should be* well above it's current levels *without* anything found at Brockman.

So if they come out with anything, I can't see how it won't be good for the share price.

Gotta remember they have a bunch of other projects which also have promising futures - Brockman will just be the cherry on top if they can pull something out of the hat.


----------



## Gekko

kpas said:


> Reading through all the analysis in this thread, any inferred tonnage will be a good thing. The SP *should be* well above it's current levels *without* anything found at Brockman.
> 
> So if they come out with anything, I can't see how it won't be good for the share price.
> 
> Gotta remember they have a bunch of other projects which also have promising futures - Brockman will just be the cherry on top if they can pull something out of the hat.





Couldnt agree more Kpas. Brockman not factored in at current levels. This week should be exciting. Results will be out within 5 days, and as the market continues to show (GDA on fri), its the low cap spec iron ore companies that the market and traders love:. Monday may be a top up day.


----------



## stormbringer

Same here, the sp would undoubtedly head skywards. I'm just remaining a little cautious and do not expect much more than 100-200mt inferred, which as both of you have pointed out, will have a substantial affect on the sp, and yes, this week or the next is when I'm expecting the ann.
GL to all who are holding, it's been an arduous journey for most


----------



## Gekko

stormbringer said:


> Same here, the sp would undoubtedly head skywards. I'm just remaining a little cautious and do not expect much more than 100-200mt inferred, which as both of you have pointed out, will have a substantial affect on the sp, and yes, this week or the next is when I'm expecting the ann.
> GL to all who are holding, it's been an arduous journey for most





"100-200mt" will do me fine. The stock would run hard on 100mt. Look at GDA again today.  The sp is holding, and should break out hard on results.


----------



## enigmatic

New announcement for Mt Ida.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00801254

not really the announcement that i have been waiting for brockman still on the way but i was wondering what everyone thought about this one and if anyone had any insight in the Small nature of the inferred resource is this just because its at the rock chip sample stage.

"Drilling planned to test new Mt Ida targets and northern extensions of Mt Mason Inferred Resource (2.2Mt @ 60% Fe)."


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Guys I see no reason why JMS won't try and do an IRM style run today on the back of this ann


At Mt Mason JMS has 2.2Mt@60%Fe from a very very small strike length like 500m's from memory

Now they have outlined a further 6.2km's of strike at 60% Fe +

I think its about time JMS was recoanised as being the serious player in the Mt Ida region

And lets not forget Brockman drill results are due any time now


----------



## doctorj

After the initial jump, it appears to have been sold off on the news.  Buy on rumour and sell on fact I guess.


----------



## prawn_86

doctorj said:


> After the initial jump, it appears to have been sold off on the news.  Buy on rumour and sell on fact I guess.




it certainly is a strange one. 

when you compare GDA, FDL, IRM as stocks that jump 100's of % on virtually no real news, and here you have a diversified explorer with multiple tenaments.

We are in an age where fundamentals mean nothing and herd behaviour drives things. You would understand the market better with a psychology degree over a finance degree!

strange times indeed, no wonder all you chartists do what you do :


----------



## doctorj

prawn_86 said:


> it certainly is a strange one.



There’s a good fundamental reason why it won’t jump up 100%+ on that news – I own some of the stock 

Lightning always strikes some where else! 

I’d be very interested to hear when there likely to progress with drilling of ‘high priority’ targets. They expect to have completed the plan of work by the end of the month, but when are they likely to have a rig/crew available?


----------



## prawn_86

doctorj said:


> They expect to have completed the plan of work by the end of the month, but when are they likely to have a rig/crew available?




About the same time FDL has a rig ready for their 'target' resource in the same area LOL 

You have to wonder...


----------



## MACH

Anyone have a link to the JMS brockman tenement map, that shows an estimated 650mt iron ore? I saw it a while ago, but cant remember where.


----------



## Rocket man

This company is beginning to annoy me.

Seems to be a fair few sellers which seems strange considering a big announcement is just around the corner.

patience Rocket man...patience


----------



## doctorj

I wonder if what's his name decided to use today's strength to offload a few more of his shares?

It could explain the supply coming from offscreen after it hit 29.


----------



## Crash

Well YT it ran, but not for long.  Not enough solid data to back up the Mt Ida Fe to cause prolonged excitement.  If all those k's of ore are really there we might see some better action?  Will a 100MT or greater at Brockman really rocket this, or will this mixed up market stay cold?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Todays performance by JMS, (ie pump/dump - buy rumour/sell the fact)
has now convinced me that in these markets only penny dreadful stocks will run

Who else here is sitting and scratching their head as stock like GDA gap up, yes gap up 25% on news that 85m shortfall shares will be placed at 1c (vs current prices of 5c+) along with free 1:2 options

It just makes no sense at all, yet all the specs are running FDL, GNL, GDA, ORO, RSL even BMO ticked up again today, I mean what is going on?


----------



## prawn_86

Im with you YT, fundamentals mean **** all these days.

Im thinking of heading over to HC and just buying whatever their latest 'hot stock' is, gaining 10 - 20% selling and then waiting for it to happen all over again with a different stock!

Cant beat them, join them...


----------



## shaunm

I share your frustration guys. I am hopping from stock to stock and seeing only the minnows running, and these guys really have very little to sing about.
It is really screwing with my psychology. I'm fraying at the seems and losing money on stocks that actually have positive announcements not just hype.
If my losses were a little less substantial I would pull up stumps and go home.

I sold my holding in JMS out of frustration. They just seem to be lacking in the "keeping investors in the loop" department.
I'll probably revisit in the lead up to the next drilling reports.


----------



## Red Fatboy

I bought into JMS on the recommendation of a geo. friend 6 months ago. He has been right before so I'm hanging in there. We will know soon enough if its been worthwhile. Good luck to all holding.


----------



## kransky

There will be a lot of resistance in this stock as all the people who bough at +30c look to get out quickly with as little a loss as possible when it nears 30c again... 

This will continue till they release some nice drilling results and the impatient finally get their opportunity to get out...

results are due any day now right?


----------



## MACH

Im patient, and very optimistic with jms. I think it has BIG potential to sore later on, mainly due to its Brockman and Shay gap iron ore projects. So im holding on. 
Anyone have the info that shows iron ore potential of 650 mt at brockman? I cant find it.
Thanks.


----------



## Sean K

MACH said:


> Im patient, and very optimistic with jms. I think it has BIG potential to sore later on, mainly due to its Brockman and Shay gap iron ore projects. So im holding on.
> Anyone have the info that shows iron ore potential of 650 mt at brockman? I cant find it.
> Thanks.



MACH, you need to just go back a few pages to find it. Interesting you are so optomistic without having seen the actual information on Brockman first hand yet. Perhaps you should go to JMS's last year or so of ann's to check it out. You'll find the Brockman stuff around 13 Dec 06 by memory. Cheers, kennas


----------



## MACH

Thanks Kennas.
Yeah ive read most of jms brockman info. I thought it was mostly positve. Now your scaring me. Turning me to negative thoughts, lol.


----------



## stormbringer

MACH said:


> Thanks Kennas.
> Yeah ive read most of jms brockman info. I thought it was mostly positve. Now your scaring me. Turning me to negative thoughts, lol.




Hey mach, gotta be honest with you, I had never seen a 600mt+ figure until YT posted useing a map he altered from an FDL ann

http://sa.iguana2.com/cache/75a96bcf6b1c95e039f676856ce02575/ASX-FDL-163063.pdf

My earlier post explains where I'm at with this stock, just waiting patiently. On a personal level, we should all be sending these guy's an email regarding their reporting of activities, or should I say lack of it. Here's the bear in me, when companies don't report on a particular activity, it's usually not a good thing, which has me a little worried I guess. They would know whether they were drilling fe or just plain old dirt, so why not keep the market updated, as in "we have commenced drill" "visual confirmation" "drilling complete" "results expected" etc etc etc. Yesterday would have been perfect, to add something about brockman, and when the results are due would have been awesome, but no, nothing, I was very disappointed and suspicious that it didn't get a mention.
I don't want to lose any paper cash, so here's hoping I'm completely wrong. As allways, I'm in it for the long haul, whether it's good or bad news, JMS is a long term hold for me.


----------



## UPKA

stormbringer said:


> Hey mach, gotta be honest with you, I had never seen a 600mt+ figure until YT posted useing a map he altered from an FDL ann
> 
> http://sa.iguana2.com/cache/75a96bcf6b1c95e039f676856ce02575/ASX-FDL-163063.pdf
> 
> My earlier post explains where I'm at with this stock, just waiting patiently. On a personal level, we should all be sending these guy's an email regarding their reporting of activities, or should I say lack of it. Here's the bear in me, when companies don't report on a particular activity, it's usually not a good thing, which has me a little worried I guess. They would know whether they were drilling fe or just plain old dirt, so why not keep the market updated, as in "we have commenced drill" "visual confirmation" "drilling complete" "results expected" etc etc etc. Yesterday would have been perfect, to add something about brockman, and when the results are due would have been awesome, but no, nothing, I was very disappointed and suspicious that it didn't get a mention.
> I don't want to lose any paper cash, so here's hoping I'm completely wrong. As allways, I'm in it for the long haul, whether it's good or bad news, JMS is a long term hold for me.




Some directors are open to questions and like to keep the market informed about things big or small, e.g. FNT, many useless and repetitive information are put out to the market, with the purpose of ramping up the share price. and I guess JMS isnt one of them, and it doesnt mean we should be worried, just a different management style.


----------



## stormbringer

UPKA said:


> Some directors are open to questions and like to keep the market informed about things big or small, e.g. FNT, many useless and repetitive information are put out to the market, with the purpose of ramping up the share price. and I guess JMS isnt one of them, and it doesnt mean we should be worried, just a different management style.




I don't consider keeping the market informed of current drilling activities as "useless and repetitive information". I understand what your saying, but it's always in the back of my mind, when companies avoid or do not mention a particular project, that there's the possibility the results are not going to be welcomed by the market. 
Brockman has been a focal point for alot of JMS investors, if it turns out to be a dud, jeez, hope we all have our stops in.
But I'll repeat myself again, I'm remaining positive, it's just a view that is lingering in the back of my mind. I'm definitely no big bad bear, ok : )


----------



## MACH

You guys make me depressed, lol.
Only time will tell. 
What stormbringer said does make sense ONLY cause its happened to me before a while ago, on a different stock.
Does JMS answer emails?


----------



## stormbringer

I sent them an email, but was not looking for a response. I had some luck months ago just picking up the phone and chating with them, no such luck with my last attempt, roughly 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jtb

kransky said:


> There will be a lot of resistance in this stock as all the people who bough at +30c look to get out quickly with as little a loss as possible when it nears 30c again...
> 
> This will continue till they release some nice drilling results and the impatient finally get their opportunity to get out...
> 
> results are due any day now right?




Wow didn't realise it ran to 29c yesterday (bloody work)

Yeah I agree Kransky, I mentioned some time ago that resistance above 25c would likely be heavy and it was obviously smacked yesterday.
As Doc alluded to it will be interesting to see if our Qld friend was behind the volume or just punters

MACD looks ready to head either way but trend is still intact so personally I'm confident atm

cheers


----------



## MACH

Ok.
I was just going through JMS announcements. Shay Gap also looks promising.
40km² of potential, if i read right. Although, not much info apart from that.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Todays performance by JMS, (ie pump/dump - buy rumour/sell the fact)
> has now convinced me that in these markets only penny dreadful stocks will run
> 
> Who else here is sitting and scratching their head as stock like GDA gap up, yes gap up 25% on news that 85m shortfall shares will be placed at 1c (vs current prices of 5c+) along with free 1:2 options
> 
> It just makes no sense at all, yet all the specs are running FDL, GNL, GDA, ORO, RSL even BMO ticked up again today, I mean what is going on?




lol was just reading another forum (HC) and saw that they reckon JMS needs a 10 -1 share split so that the price is 2c and there's 1Billion shares on issue, that way it will run like the other spec stocks, as ridiculous as this sounds (as most companies strive to consolidate their share capital) I actually think were it true JMS would have run to 6c (60c) on the news of the assays,

What funny times we are in at the moment


----------



## doctorj

I've had more time to think about their announcement the other day and think the market's treated it quite rationally.

Good rock chip samples certainly aren't a negaative, but are they positive at all?  It's not hard just to take samples where ever you see outcropping.


----------



## prawn_86

doctorj said:


> I've had more time to think about their announcement the other day and think the market's treated it quite rationally.
> 
> Good rock chip samples certainly aren't a negaative, but are they positive at all?  It's not hard just to take samples where ever you see outcropping.




I agree Doc,

However I think YT's bemusement is the fact of how other virtually identical announcements from other co's have been treated. IE - IRM running 300% on rock chip samples.

The market isnt a fundamental one at the moment


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

prawn_86 said:


> I agree Doc,
> 
> However I think YT's bemusement is the fact of how other virtually identical announcements from other co's have been treated. IE - IRM running 300% on rock chip samples.
> 
> The market isnt a fundamental one at the moment




Or GDA 1.2c -6c on news that 100m shares had been taken up at 1c via rights issue with a further 100m to be placed at 1c (all with free options)

Yep, that makes sense, dillution at discount prices what great fundamentals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocket man

JMS increases by 1/2 a cent today .. a positive on a negative day I suppose 

Lets hope this JMS annoucement arrives before next Christmas ... snore


----------



## cavka

Hi guys,

I'm a long time reader first time poster.

It seems as though there's been ome confusion regarding the location of the brockman tenement in relation to FDL/FMG tenements.  I've attached a picture of the area.  The top section is the FDL tenement where much of their iron ore target is located.  The bottom section is the JMS brockman tenement.  It is pretty much 45km dead south of the FDL tenement.  

I think that the probability of success at brockman has more to do with the RIO resource next door rather than whats being found in the Pilbara regon.  I'm no geologist however.  Could this be why JMS is not being valued any higher by the market at this time when iron ore is red hot.  What are peoples thoughts on this?  I've also read somewhere on an analysts report that the max potential for brockman is only 100mt.  Another reason why the price is not moving as much as us forum members hoped?

Cheers


----------



## stormbringer

We're going to find out soon enough. If the ore body continues at depth, say to 300m, then 500-600mt isn't out of the question. This first round of drilling is only going to a depth of 100m, hence my estimate of 100-200mt, but that's only going to be achievable if the ore body is world class. The second part to this story is how the markets will react to the news. As many have stated previously, fundementals at the moment might as well be tossed out the window, add in the volatility and who knows what the sp will do. Gotta be getting close to recieving those results though, this week maybe


----------



## MACH

Im also guessing this week, or next week latest. But more towards this week. 
Fingers crossed. And i hope its a big find.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hi Cavka,

Thanks for the correction to the map,

I based my location of JMS's Brockman on other posters info and as it turns out this wasn't 100% accurate,

I have always said JMS's potential at Brockman is 95% based on the grounds it has adjacent to RIO's Brockman deposit,

I am curious what's this analyst report your refering to Cavka?


----------



## Ashsaege

If the drilling results at Brockman isn't what we had hoped for, what does everyone think will happen with the SP? Obviously it will drop, as everything is heading south, but by how much? What are peoples opinions?
Im contemplating on whether to take a punt and get on JMS now, before the results are in.


----------



## cavka

Hey YT,

I guess what I read wasn't an analyst report as such but a brief company overview by an analyst for fairfax.  Thus I don't know how much importance I'd place on their thoughts.  The link is below.  On the second read it actually says that brockman only has the potential for 20Mt.

http://www.investsmart.com.au/company_profile/summary/default.asp?SecurityID=JMS&ExchangeID=ASX

I'm surprised that they're only expecting such low potential.  Do they know something we don't?


----------



## kpas

Ashsaege said:


> If the drilling results at Brockman isn't what we had hoped for, what does everyone think will happen with the SP? Obviously it will drop, as everything is heading south, but by how much? What are peoples opinions?
> Im contemplating on whether to take a punt and get on JMS now, before the results are in.




Take a look at YT's analysis, he has shown JMS to be worth at least 35 - 40c without anything at Brockman.


----------



## Synergy

My gut feel is that the results will have to be fairly poor for JMS not to rise initially. The current share price is basically sitting at its running low and the current sentiment seems to be very cautious for JMS. I'm not sure the majority of holders are expecting huge things after what the share price has done recently. Personally I'm fairly confident that even if results are not hugely positive there will still be an oportunity to get out without too much damage. I also get the feeling that there are a lot of people sitting on the sidelines watching this one, so positive news should see some action. Upside outways the risk on this one for me at current prices.


----------



## gfresh

If you refer to my post from 2 months ago https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=227051&postcount=1109

There is a closeup map on there, as well as the latitutde and longitude of the location (which can be brought up in any google geolocator). This map was overlayed on their actual map provided in their report (in low quality PDF), and exact reference points lined up via an opacity layer in photoshop.  

Don't know where the confusion comes from ...


----------



## stormbringer

I previously posted that I believed an initial inferred resource for Brockman would be around 100-200mt. After more research, I'm going to reduce this target significantly to between 25-100mt+, based on my new estimates of how thick the ore body might be. Sorry if I gave anyone false hopes, I'm not wanting to cast any negative light onto JMS, just thought I'd be honest with you guy's given my new calculations. Here's hoping it's towards the upper end of my scale 
At the end of the day, I'm probably over analyzing the whole subject, but I'm always learning and seeking answers to my questions. I can thank YT for my current information overload session, trying to work out how he came up with that 600mt+ figure.
I welcome any comments that either support or reject my estimates and/or ideas


----------



## Red Fatboy

A few years ago I invested in a company called Kingstream.it was to be an iron ore miner  and steel producer.At the time iron ore was out of favour and market conditions turned sour .  The company went from promising to broke,and I vowed to stay away from iron ore. Here I am years later no lesson learnt and an uneasy feeling that previous experience is about to recur.                                                                                                                        The delay with the announcement leaves a bad taste in my mouth.Talbot would not have got out if he thought money was to be made.Hope I am just being pessimistic.time will tell.


----------



## stormbringer

Just got of the phone to a friend in the industry and he's telling me not to expect the results until early feb, so we'll just have to sit tight for a couple more weeks. This could actually work in our favor though, because the US fed will probably cuts rates by 50 points, or more, giving the financials and property sectors a well needed boost. If we take those 2 out of the equation, the US market actually grew by 12% in 07, so if the feds in conjunction with the government get together and provide some stimulus for those sectors, they might just avoid the big "R". If JMS posts the results, along with any other players in the market, I'm not expecting the sp to do anything spectacular, if the aussie market is still in decline. On the other hand, there is a lot of $$$ just sitting on the sidelines atm, so if we see a reversal in sentiment, most spec stocks should run very hard on good news.


----------



## doctorj

Speaking to Exploration managers of other companies, they're hopeful to get their lab work back late this month.  Haven't spoken to JMS, however, I presume it's indicative of the labs getting through the backlog.


----------



## kpas

JMS is taking a bit of a beating today (was down around 15c and has steadied to ~18c).

I spoke to JMS on the phone last week and they said there is a backlog at the labs and they did not expect to get results until late January.

That is in line with what you have just said, so I would be expecting a Brockman announcement within the next 2 weeks, 3 weeks maximum I would hope.

Along with that, many analysts are anticipating the markets to bounce in Feburary.

So I would hope that a positive announcement + market bounce to fall in the same time frame would potentially mean that JMS will be back in strength.

Still comes very much down to a positive brockman resource, anything else will see JMS get dumped hard.


----------



## MACH

For the first time, im hoping they dont release the brockman announcement anytime soon, lol.


----------



## ba229

open for trade but zero trades up to 11.47 am.

I know the volumes have been low but I would have thought this is unusual.

edit: 1st trade at 11.48am lol


----------



## DionM

Quiet day.

Time Price Volume Value Condition 
12:18:22 PM 0.195 28,000 5,460.00   
12:12:54 PM 0.195 12,000 2,340.00   
12:04:15 PM 0.195 13,000 2,535.00   
11:48:18 AM 0.195 37,000 7,215.00   

32 buyers for 2,236,814 units  34 sellers for 1,414,140 units  

There's 100,000 at 0.2 waiting.


----------



## kpas

I am guessing the quiet is because no one wants to sell with potentially days until the announcement.


----------



## Bowey

I would be guessing it's quiet because nobody wants to sell at the current sub-20c levels, considering many purchased at it's peak of 30+. Too painful to sell right now.


----------



## doctorj

ASX quarterlies are due on or before Thursday this week - I expect JMS will take the opportunity to update the market on Brockman.  

Other companies that were originally expecting lab work back in December have started receiving them and internally interpretting the results hoping to finish their work in time to publish the results in the quarterlies. JMS may be the same, I don't know.  It is worth keeping in mind though.


----------



## doctorj

doctorj said:


> ASX quarterlies are due on or before Thursday



We can expect an update on Brockman tomorrow now either way.  I wonder if their lab work has come in yet...


----------



## kpas

doctorj said:


> We can expect an update on Brockman tomorrow now either way.  I wonder if their lab work has come in yet...




Why do you expect them today?

If they don't have the results then they may not update us for another week or two -> I am just uncertain why you stated an expection of updates for Brockman today?


----------



## doctorj

kpas said:


> Why do you expect them today?



They have to lodge a quarterly activities update today - one way or another they'll have an update on Brockman in there.  Either preliminary results or a note that the lab work is still outstanding.


----------



## kpas

kpas said:


> Why do you expect them today?
> 
> If they don't have the results then they may not update us for another week or two -> I am just uncertain why you stated an expection of updates for Brockman today?




Interestingly enough, a gap is forming.

18c bid and 21c offer.

That could be read either way: (buyers are gone or sellers are disappearing).


----------



## Rocket man

Not many people willing to sell this puppy sub .20 IMO ... with Brockman results just around corner .. I think price will slowly increase over coming week.


----------



## kpas

Rocket man said:


> Not many people willing to sell this puppy sub .20 IMO ... with Brockman results just around corner .. I think price will slowly increase over coming week.




Can anyone tell me if it is considered to be strange that they released financials but not the activitys at the same time?


----------



## TheAbyss

kpas said:


> Interestingly enough, a gap is forming.
> 
> 18c bid and 21c offer.
> 
> That could be read either way: (buyers are gone or sellers are disappearing).




26 buyers for 1,995,059 units  42 sellers for 1,381,176 units  Buyers outnumber the sellers which is always a good thing. Average parcel size is higher on the buy side also.


----------



## MACH

kpas said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is considered to be strange that they released financials but not the activitys at the same time?




Ive seen it happen plenty of times with plenty of different companies. Means nothing.

It seems everyone here is anticipating the quarter report. I'd laugh (or cry) if the only comment they have about brockman is, "results pending".


----------



## doctorj

MACH said:


> Ive seen it happen plenty of times with plenty of different companies. Means nothing.



The activities report requires a lot more work than a cashflow, particularly if there is new information to be included that may need to be reviewed by an independent geo.  Also, directors may disagree with the wording etc etc.

Shouldn't be long now... I don't suppose their any more keen to stay past 6 than the rest of us.


----------



## kpas

Are there penaltys if they do not release it before 6pm today?

Just curious what the norm is for these sort of announcements.

Is it possible for them to release it tomorrow?


----------



## doctorj

kpas said:


> Are there penaltys if they do not release it before 6pm today?
> 
> Just curious what the norm is for these sort of announcements.
> 
> Is it possible for them to release it tomorrow?



If they don't release it before the market opens tomorrow, they will be suspended from trading by the ASX until such time as they do.


----------



## doctorj

Quarterly report out - I'm still it reading but it seems the Brockman assay results are still outstanding.


----------



## pan

Yes it does mention that the results are still to come on the first page.

Hopefully we get some good results in the coming weeks.

cheers


----------



## Bull121

Sold down on announcement...

I don't like the look of the brockman drilling plan..... With the holes becoming of less depth as they went on. Could indicate not worth drilling further?

I'm hoping I am wrong, does anyone know if they would be able to tell by looking at the drill samples if it was worth drilling further?

Just seems strange.


----------



## MACH

Im guessing no one knows anything, if no results have come through yet. Most likely including JMS.
But im pretty sure JMS said in their previous AGM they commenced a 3000m program at brockman, and in this quater report they announced it was only 990m.


----------



## fishomc

Bull121, 

Yes minerilisaton is easy seen while drilling(for example, POL have reported 80-90m haemtite-geothite minerilisation interecepts recently, and assays are pending), judging by the drilling program and progressivekly shallow holes, suggests these holes have not shown up an minerilisation. I wouldn't hold your breath for results, more likely the company will report results of no significant minerilisation intercepts, and hence maybe only couple of assays will be reported.

Remember the drilling took 2 weeks and started in November, they would have known throughout the program if any intercepts were being made.

The fact that Talbot sold off 5million shares in late November tells a story IMHO.

cheers.


----------



## prawn_86

fishomc said:


> The fact that Talbot sold off 5million shares in late November tells a story IMHO.
> 
> cheers.




I actually think something very dodgy is going on here.

Drilling starts November, Talbot sells, results get help up.

I think that the results have been deliberately held up so as to not show (as much) insider trading, or at least enough for ASIC to not bother (as if they ever do anyway)


----------



## fishomc

I think you are right prawn.

If I were a share holder (I have never been and wont ever be), I would have been phoning the company and asking why the hell talbot sold off at the same time the drilling finished.

I'd also ask why the delays in getting assays back, plenty of other companies are getting assays returned within 6weeks.

Also, you'll note the recent "rock chip sampling" announcement was sold into heavily, hit about 30cents from memory and sold into hard on volume.  Another chance for "insiders" to get out perhaps.

Also, you'll note the days when talbot was selling back in November the price was spiking (for apparent reason), perhaps a little bit of "churn" help get a few traders onboard while talbot steadily sold off at higher prices.

The remaining shares held by talbot are now probably free carried, as the 5million or so were sold around 30cents, so although it looks ok as he still holds 4million shares, they really dont owe anything, and may well just be there to make it all look less "dodgy".

I also remember some sort of spiff to get talbot off the board?

I feel sorry for some of the punters that have been hanging around, strung along by the company, waiting for the assays. 

All the while many signs have been suggesting they may well be duds.

Anyway, all just IMHO offcourse!

Hopefully the yilgarn projects are winners, for the shareholders sakes.

cheers.


----------



## adamwu

If so, and the story is so obvious, I think we have had enough evidence to sue Talbot already? Am I right?


----------



## j4mesa

I rang the company and enquire about the drilling assay.
They mentioned they will ge tback to me....
If they let me know anything,I will inform you guys.....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

If the whole Talbot insider thing is true he will be in for it,

He's already in trouble with ASIC and the Criminal Justice system over dodgey dealings, I really don't think he would have risked it for such a small position vs his total wealth

Nevertheless day by day my patience starts to fade


----------



## doctorj

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> If the whole Talbot insider thing is true he will be in for it



Talbot still owns ~4.6%, he didn't really get that much out.

I'm a little more relaxed about the shenadigans - what will be will be.
Remember Talbot had a split with management at the last AGM - why would they give him inside info after that?


----------



## shinobi346

I doubt he would do that. Once he sold down his share in the company he was in no position to control what the comapny did anymore. For someone to delay the drill sample results, they would have have to been paid a lot of money by him. - something thats very easy to track down.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> He's already in trouble with ASIC and the Criminal Justice system over dodgey dealings, I really don't think he would have risked it for such a small position vs his total wealth




Hey Doc,

I agree, like I said I doubt he'd risk further trouble over such a small position in terms of his net worth,

But it is frustrating waiting for JMS, they have been promissing results from Brockman for awhile now, just as they have been promissing to do follw up drilling at Mt Mason/Ida to expand the known resource

They are so slowwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## j4mesa

Up until this moment, no one called me back regarding the drilling results.....
Really, I am starting to question the management of this company.

Well, just a bit bout the conversation, the lady whom I spoke with is abit inconfident when speaking with me regarding the Brockman drilling result.....

Will ring again tomorrow........


----------



## doctorj

It's good that they aren't speaking to you about Brockman without making an announcment to market.  It is pretty poor form they haven't called you back.

When talking to listed companies it's always best to make sure you're speaking to the right person.  Don't waste your time directing questions to the first person that picks up the phone.  Ask to speak to the Exploration Manager, Company Secretary or CFO and then phrase your question accordingly.

To the exploration manager, you might question the shallower drills, to the company secretary you'd be asking about time frames for announcements and if you're really cheeky and speaking to the CFO, you can ask about the carrying value of exploration on their balance sheet (if the results of their exploration are crap, they should have expensed it).


----------



## j4mesa

Hmm....that makes sense !!!

Thanks for the tip doc !!!

Hopefully they called me tomorrow.....but from my experience they will just give some answers that does not give us any significant value, sort of like vague answers.


----------



## doctorj

j4mesa said:


> but from my experience they will just give some answers that does not give us any significant value, sort of like vague answers.



Which is exactly what they should do!  They'd be doing something very wrong if they were telling you things they weren't telling the rest of us.


----------



## j4mesa

One of the guys just called me...

He told me the result will come out sometimes around end of this week to around mid-February as there are delays in it.

I asked him the shallower drilling results, however he is not disclosing the results.....(as per what u say doc  ) 

That's all I can say...hopefully it is good !!! but in the conversation , he did not give me any indication of whether the result is good or not...

I guess we have to be patient.


----------



## noirua

The price of Jupiter stock seems under pressure from events that sometimes have absolutely nothing to do with the business of the company - you new that anyway. It seems little point phoning directors who are already fielding very many calls anyway.
At 16.5 cents, in a market that does not seem to like prospective miners, they appear oversold with tenements in the highly prospective iron ore region of W.A.


----------



## doctorj

Guys, I've moved the questions about quarterlies for other companies to their own thread in the ASX Stock Chat forum.  I'll answer the questions over the weekend.


----------



## jtb

noirua said:


> The price of Jupiter stock seems under pressure from events that sometimes have absolutely nothing to do with the business of the company - you new that anyway. It seems little point phoning directors who are already fielding very many calls anyway.
> At 16.5 cents, in a market that does not seem to like prospective miners, they appear oversold with tenements in the highly prospective iron ore region of W.A.




Have to agree noiroa,

In hindsight I should have shed the lot on the trend break but unfortunately I only had half with a stop, as it appeared little had been factored in for Brockman

Well now I know

I see the latest 3B showing options issued for advice so maybe something is in the wind?

At least all those 30c performance options will need plenty of work to get them back in the money.............


----------



## DB008

I'm starting to get over how slow they are with the results.
I got told mid-Jan from JMS manager himself.
Now's like probably going to be March before anything comes out.
Oh well, spec companies do this I guess. Can't really compare this to a blue chip.


----------



## Aargh!

Announcement out about Brockman. It appears that while the grades appear good they are quite shallow in depth. They do mention applying for an adjoining tenement as well. Comments?


----------



## Aargh!

I will be having a closer look at the results when I get time. It appears drilling of some holes has ceased at shallow depth before there has been a decrease in mineralisation.


----------



## Sean K

Great grades, and the depth of mineralisation on most holes goes to around 15m. Very strange that they seem to have only drilled to around 25m ave. Check Pg3. Does this make any sence? 

My initial thoughs are to check the dimensions x 15m to get a prospective tonnage...


----------



## Sean K

kennas said:


> My initial thoughs are to check the dimensions x 15m to get a prospective tonnage...



Someone who's really keen may be able to find out how long this strike is and the likely dimensions. Looks like guestimate time to me though. Wonder why they didn't put a scale on this?


----------



## MACH

Great results. I told everyone i was optimistic about the brockman. However, at the moment, the share price is slow in rising. Odd.


----------



## mick2006

Strange trading in JMS today, the Brockman results were ok, but not spectacular, certainly not to the extent of the price rise this morning.

With Red Rock Resources from the UK owning decent chunks in both IRM and MDX I wonder if it is them buying this morning, trying to get seats on each of the boards and encourage a possible alliance/merger of the four companies.


----------



## spottygoose

Better announcement than I was beginning to expect so am very pleased. Added bonus of the extra tenament application too. Now we just need a start date on Mt Ida and JMS might be back on it's way.


----------



## noirua

Good to see something happening so soon. Hopefully we'll see a return to the 30 cent level fairly quickly:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080212/pdf/317ddjdvdfzlzm.pdf


----------



## MACH

kennas said:


> Someone who's really keen may be able to find out how long this strike is and the likely dimensions. Looks like guestimate time to me though. Wonder why they didn't put a scale on this?




If i read correctly:
7 trenches, 200 metres apart. 1.4km strike.

But theres still more iron in the tenement to be valued.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

kennas said:


> Great grades, and the depth of mineralisation on most holes goes to around 15m. Very strange that they seem to have only drilled to around 25m ave. Check Pg3. Does this make any sence?
> 
> My initial thoughs are to check the dimensions x 15m to get a prospective tonnage...




Hey Kenna, 

I know it baffles me why they went so Shallow,

RIO's Brockman is not a CID ie its not a 15m-20m thick layer of Iron Ore, no its a 100m-150m thick layer of Iron ore so why on earth have JMS drilled their Brockman as if it were a CID??? 

The company continues to dissapoint


----------



## General Grievous

kennas said:


> Great grades, and the depth of mineralisation on most holes goes to around 15m. Very strange that they seem to have only drilled to around 25m ave. Check Pg3. Does this make any sence?
> 
> My initial thoughs are to check the dimensions x 15m to get a prospective tonnage...




The grades are rubbish. Mostly sub 55%. They have covered up the fact somewhat by quoting calcined Fe grades which require a roasting process to achieve decent grades. At sub 55% the ore would require benificiation to get it up around the 58/59% mark for sale. The extra cost of beneficiation will never be competitive against the DSO of the pilbara, based on the scale of the deposit they seem to have.

No cross-section interps forthcoming and no indication of open mineralisation extents. What does the company do on a daily basis? No indication of the type of ore intersected. Pretty pathetic announcement really. Elaborate on the findings and provide some hope/direction forward too much to ask? If the company was worth a pinch of salt they would have plans for a number of possible outcomes and would roll straight into them after the results making giving indication of the path forward and drumming up support.

No, we have to wait for some bozo masquerading as an exploration manager to take 4 weeks to lodge a POWE for CYIP prior to drilling and then wait god knows how long for govt approval.  That is a task that should take about a day to lodge. Meanwhile they'll put Brockman on the backburner for 18 months like they did after they drilled a few holes in the Yilgarn back in 2006.

A big iron ore price hike expected this year. It has been well known for some time the price was expected to peak in 2008/2009 and yet they have sat on the CYIP for 18 months doing nothing. A visionary like Kiernan or Forrest with an aggressive approach would have taken the CYIP and run with it in 18 mths and would have drilled the guts out of the area to shore up a resource. Lots of publicity and making the market believe they will be shipping ore by a certain time. What has JMS done since then?


----------



## DB008

I agree with GG. Once it gets back to .30 l'm out (that's if it ever gets back there in the first place). It will the major resistance level in the stock for sure. I have doubts if it will ever push past .30
Alot of investors will be still angry with Talot when he sold and the price dropped like a lead sinker. 
And now with results like this. 
Guess l learned a very important lesson with these spec stocks.


----------



## MACH

I dont think the grades are rubbish. And they are expanding the brockman tenemant with application PLA47/1314.(which i have no idea where its located near the current Brockman tenemant.) I agree some grades are low, but some are high too.
The only dissapointment i have is the shallow drilling, as YT said. And we will most likely wait another 9 years for more deeper drilling results.


----------



## General Grievous

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Kenna,
> 
> I know it baffles me why they went so Shallow,
> 
> RIO's Brockman is not a CID ie its not a 15m-20m thick layer of Iron Ore, no its a 100m-150m thick layer of Iron ore so why on earth have JMS drilled their Brockman as if it were a CID???
> 
> The company continues to dissapoint




RIO's Brockman mines are detrital deposits (well brockman no 2 is for sure) which are similar to CIDs in that the ore is eroded primary ore and consolidated  on the flanks of mesas and the like. They look to have drilled it with this is mind given most of the significant intersections are on the flank of the mesa.


----------



## doctorj

The grades may or may not be 'rubbish' (I don't think they're fantastic, but I wouldn't describe them as rubbish), but the question is where is the downside from here? 

Perhaps opportunity cost, if everything they do is 3 months late and they remain as quiet as they have been...


----------



## noirua

DB008 said:


> I agree with GG. Once it gets back to .30 l'm out (that's if it ever gets back there in the first place). It will the major resistance level in the stock for sure. I have doubts if it will ever push past .30
> Alot of investors will be still angry with Talot when he sold and the price dropped like a lead sinker.
> And now with results like this.
> Guess l learned a very important lesson with these spec stocks.




It's always difficult to make a decision when the stock reaches a target price. One stock I hold hit 51 cents and slumped to 17.5 cents and I mean't to sell at 50 cents. Another I mean't to sell at $2.00 and held on and they're now around $9.00. So it goes both ways as well.
One stock I bought at $3.90 and sold at my target of $5.50. Then I bought back at $6.20 and they're now $6.88.

What a puzzle this buying and selling is.


----------



## adamwu

If it is rubbish, can anyone tell me how rubbish it is? I checked international ore market, looks like people like fine Fe 59-65%. No body ask for lower than Fe 56% yet.

If the report is that bad, does that mean talbot is a inside seller?


----------



## MACH

I had a second look through the grades last night. Their above average in my opinion. Alot of companies just print out the best intersections the drill holes had. If u print out each holes peak,from lowest to highest, that had grades over 50% Fe, it looks like this:

brc017 - 50.6%fe
brc018 - 51.1%fe
brc014 - 51.2%fe
brc013 - 51.6%fe
brc019 - 51.8%fe
brc032 - 51.8%fe
brc024 - 53.9%fe
brc001 - 54.5%fe
brc009 - 56%fe
brc002 - 56.1%fe
brc003 - 56.5%fe
brc006 - 57.4%fe
brc011 - 57.4%fe
brc022 - 57.5%fe
brc025 - 58.1%fe
brc020 - 58.9%fe
brc021 - 58.9%fe
brc004 - 61.4%fe
brc005 - 61.8%fe

If u look at the results this way, its not too bad. It wont break any records or reach a high share price like FMG/RIO, but its ok.

The new tenemant PLA47/1314 is quite small, but further surrounds the rio tenemant. It joins the the south west of the current JMS tenemant.


----------



## General Grievous

MACH said:


> I had a second look through the grades last night. Their above average in my opinion. Alot of companies just print out the best intersections the drill holes had. If u print out each holes peak,from lowest to highest, that had grades over 50% Fe, it looks like this:
> 
> brc017 - 50.6%fe
> brc018 - 51.1%fe
> brc014 - 51.2%fe
> brc013 - 51.6%fe
> brc019 - 51.8%fe
> brc032 - 51.8%fe
> brc024 - 53.9%fe
> brc001 - 54.5%fe
> brc009 - 56%fe
> brc002 - 56.1%fe
> brc003 - 56.5%fe
> brc006 - 57.4%fe
> brc011 - 57.4%fe
> brc022 - 57.5%fe
> brc025 - 58.1%fe
> brc020 - 58.9%fe
> brc021 - 58.9%fe
> brc004 - 61.4%fe
> brc005 - 61.8%fe
> 
> If u look at the results this way, its not too bad. It wont break any records or reach a high share price like FMG/RIO, but its ok.
> 
> The new tenemant PLA47/1314 is quite small, but further surrounds the rio tenemant. It joins the the south west of the current JMS tenemant.




That's not the way it works mate. To define a resource you want a number of intersections of at least 10m or more, most companies use a grade cut-off of 55%. Most companies also have reporting rules regading grades such no top cut, no more than two consecutive intervals less than 55% within the intercept they are calculating.

That prospecting license is not worth squat either. Prospecting licenses don't entitle you to drill and you can get a prospecting license to prospect over an area that is already under a mining lease by another company, what is to say that is not the case in this instance? Hell, even I could get a prospecting license on RIO's tenement and start taking rock chip samples, with their permission.


----------



## MACH

Thats true. But the initial drilling at jms brockman totalled only 990 metres. Theres no way any resource could have come out of it. 
But if im wrong....... well then we gotta hope for JMS CYIO project and Shay Gap. lol.


----------



## General Grievous

MACH said:


> Thats true. But the initial drilling at jms brockman totalled only 990 metres. Theres no way any resource could have come out of it.
> But if im wrong....... well then we gotta hope for JMS CYIO project and Shay Gap. lol.




Well, they have potential for another 20Mt based on aeromag data and regional drilling, good intercepts to date, frankly I can't believe they've done nothing for 18 months. It's like someone saying, here's a treasure map for your back yard, pirate treasure has been buried where the x is and then taking your metal detector down to the dog beach looking for pennies instead.


----------



## derty

Just to clarify, Prospecting Licences can be explored on as per any other mining/exploration lease P's, E's or M's. The difference being with the maximum size, length of tenure, required expenditure and allowed disturbance by tonnage. Mining can usually only be carried out on a mining lease. 

Granted tenure (P's, E's and M's) is exclusive and cannot overlie other granted tenure. Applications can overlie other granted and pending applications. 

Check out: http://www.doir.wa.gov.au/documents/mineralsandpetroleum/Info1.pdf
Section 14 for prospecting licences. 

To proceed to mining on Prospecting Licence the holder would place a Mining Lease Application over the P or would have to get Ministerial approval to disturb greater than 500 tonnes.


----------



## MACH

Did JMS publicly release any surveys(aeromagntic/gravity etc etc) on brockman? I couldnt find any, unless it skipped my eyes.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

JMS did a bit of Work on Brockman back in Dec 06,

They did rock chips, surveys, geo assesment etc etc

Go back through the thread and you should be able to find it all,

What I can't understand is 

1. Why they've sat on Mt Mason for so long and haven't got the ball rolling as  GGrevious said

2. Why on earth they made us wait 12months for Brockman drilling to only drill to 15m's depth


----------



## General Grievous

MACH said:


> Did JMS publicly release any surveys(aeromagntic/gravity etc etc) on brockman? I couldnt find any, unless it skipped my eyes.




I was referring to CYIP on my last post re areomag data etc. They think there is continuity b/w Mt Mason and Mt Ida, another company (GNL I think?) has demonstrated continuity north from Mt Mason with drilling. There is no dispute that the area hosts ore.


----------



## doctorj

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> What I can't understand is
> 
> 1. Why they've sat on Mt Mason for so long and haven't got the ball rolling as GGrevious said
> 
> 2. Why on earth they made us wait 12months for Brockman drilling to only drill to 15m's depth



Call the company, let us know how you go.  Everyone agrees with you here, why not get the final word from directors.


----------



## MACH

^^

Yeah i cant understand all this either. I was going through old JMS archives, and found an announcment on the CYIO:

07/09/2006  Stage One Central Yilgarn Iron Project 

Its states that by JQ 2008, iron ore will be ready to ship. What are the chances of that?


----------



## derty

I have no idea as to why they waited so long, possibly rig availability. Would be hard to get someone to mobilise to a remote location do a 1000m RC job. 

The hole depths don't really add up either, they say 33 holes for 990m which is an average of 30m/hole. The are not showing those sort of depths in their tables, unless they are only showing the mineralised parts of their holes. They have most likely drilled shallow holes as a first pass to asses the higher grade parts of the sequence with a view to focus later deep drilling on the more prospective parts. This way they can assess which of the bands within the steep dipping sequence are more iron rich. I would be more worried about a company that leapt in and drilled 10,000m of 150m deep RC holes on a few rock chips.

 Another reason may be that the rig they managed to get was a piece of crap that could not successfully drill the banded iron.


----------



## j4mesa

This share has been going from worst to worst......
They should have bring out some more of the encouraging results...


----------



## MACH

derty said:


> I have no idea as to why they waited so long, possibly rig availability. Would be hard to get someone to mobilise to a remote location do a 1000m RC job.
> 
> The hole depths don't really add up either, they say 33 holes for 990m which is an average of 30m/hole. The are not showing those sort of depths in their tables, unless they are only showing the mineralised parts of their holes. They have most likely drilled shallow holes as a first pass to asses the higher grade parts of the sequence with a view to focus later deep drilling on the more prospective parts. This way they can assess which of the bands within the steep dipping sequence are more iron rich. I would be more worried about a company that leapt in and drilled 10,000m of 150m deep RC holes on a few rock chips.
> 
> Another reason may be that the rig they managed to get was a piece of crap that could not successfully drill the banded iron.




The drill holes were mixed, ranging from 12m to 74m. But the more common depth(taking a guess on this) was around 25m. Very shallow.


----------



## adamwu

Can anyone teach me what the Crossed condition means in the attached image? Thanks. Happy big V day.


----------



## BigJohnny

The "crossed" trade is a situation where the same broker has acted on behalf of both the buy client and sell client. For example, a COMSEC client has placed his/her order into the market to SELL JMS.AX @ 17c, some time later then another client of COMSEC comes in to BUY some JMS.AX at 17c. Very common in small cap stocks to see this happen, as most retail investors would trade thru COMSEC and Etrade and hit each other in the screens.


----------



## adamwu

Thanks Bender. You are JMS holder too? Hope we are seeing the bottom right now. But it do looks like worst and worst right now.


----------



## j4mesa

The todays is closing is up by 16.67% 
what a surprise, late evening rush.....

hopefully , the momentum can keep on going up from now !!!


----------



## petervan

Iron-ore small caps have been coming to life in the last couple of weeks and if the momentum keeps going on Monday could be another one to add to the portfolio


----------



## Bullion

Ok.... am I seeing things, or is there a buy order at 18c for 5,000,000 shares?!?! 

Who would do this kind of thing unless it was a takeover bid of some sort? I don't see any ann though...


----------



## Synergy

Yeah I've just seen it too... weird. Who would place an order like that? Acting as a good stop for the time being, but not convinced it'll stay there for long.


----------



## doctorj

There's only 3 reasons I can think of for an order like that:
(a) A rookie trying to buy a big line.  Unlikely (insert something about a fool and his money here)
(b) Someone looking to test the market to see if there is any of the larger players (Talbot) looking to relieve themselves of more stock.
(c) Someone with a vested interest in pushing the price up.


----------



## Ashsaege

I dont see it in the market depth on my etrader. Id say they were trying to put the price up, and then removed it.


----------



## Red Fatboy

Anybody out there have an idea whats driving the stock up,when there have been no ann.Are they considered cheap or is the market just in better shape than when we saw JMS sp fall from grace.


----------



## spottygoose

They have tenements in an area which appears to be quite sought after ala redrock resources and Andrew Tsang taking large stakes in nearby MDX. And imo they are undervalued with the sp having languished after a series of management disasters. Board has been cleaned up and from what I hear the exploration team are now much more on the ball.


----------



## moneymajix

Fatboy

Possibly share price driven up by insider buying.


Announcement today at 12:13.


*ENCOURAGING IRON RESULTS FROM
ROCK CHIP SAMPLING AT MT IDA*

_KEY POINTS_
• Encouraging assays received from rock chip samples at the Mt Ida
Prospect including 32 assays reporting over 55% Fe, part of the Central
Yilgarn Iron Project (CYIP), including:
o MI-013 @ 62.7% Fe
o MI-033 @ 62.1% Fe
o MI-042 @ 65.7% Fe
o MI-047 @ 62.5% Fe
o MI-049 @ 62.5% Fe
o MI-050 @ 62.6% Fe
o MI-095 @ 62.5% Fe
o MI-116 @ 65.4% Fe
o MI-119 @ 64.2% Fe


----------



## dogwithflees1983

Disappointing reaction by the market to what I thought was a very positive announcement. Was expecting JMS share price to run on the back of this morning's announcement...


----------



## wipz

Agreed doggy, dissapointing to see big orders going through yesterday also. Definately some insider play going on.  This company is losing its integrity imo


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

wipz said:


> Agreed doggy, dissapointing to see big orders going through yesterday also. Definately some insider play going on.  This company is losing its integrity imo




lol, losing or lost?

The company frustrates me to no end, but its assets especially Mt Ida/Mason are very attractive and keep me on board

We really need to see some drilling here though fellas! 

I must add that the huge 5m buy that keeps appearing at 18c is very very strange


----------



## doctorj

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I must add that the huge 5m buy that keeps appearing at 18c is very very strange



Best way to test it out is to start selling lines of stock into it, to see if it pulls and runs.  

If it stays, its probably real, if it pulls and runs, then you know its probably there to prop up the price. 

Our 5mill man is back as we speak...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

doctorj said:


> Best way to test it out is to start selling lines of stock into it, to see if it pulls and runs.
> 
> If it stays, its probably real, if it pulls and runs, then you know its probably there to prop up the price.
> 
> Our 5mill man is back as we speak...




lol sell into him? You first Doc  lol 

If he wants em he can have em off me at 40c :

Seriously though I reckon its real, if it were fake someone would get in real trouble with ASIC/ASX cause that ain't allowed


----------



## kransky

when talbot sold out lots of day traders bought in... this one will face significant resistance going up imo

mdx goes up 300% on rock chip samples while this does nothing.


----------



## moneymajix

People are talking about joining dots re JMS, IRM and MDX.

Get out your pencils and see if they connect.

. . . 

Night!


----------



## jtb

moneymajix said:


> People are talking about joining dots re JMS, IRM and MDX.
> 
> Get out your pencils and see if they connect.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Night!




Hey Money, YT

MDX run has me a bit miffed to tell you the truth- Well used to fundies being ignored by the market but JMS has given me a thorough belting unfortunately and I've got HLX to buy

If Mt Ida stuff is going to get someones pulse racing I'll be glad- would have liked some focus nearer the coast myself!


----------



## moneymajix

*Re: JMS - Come on, come on, come on ...*

JMS focusing on the Central Yilgarn which intuitively I think is probably the right focus.




Maybe RIO will be interested in their Brockman project being close by. I think drilling is still going on there. To date the grades have been good but shallow. The results were not as good as aniticpated by the market.


I think Talbot is still holding 5.8m shares. He is unlikely to be selling now as he paid somewhat more than 17c for them. Having said that, many of his other investments have dropped by more.


----------



## Rocket man

JMS up 14% today , always been leaky so possibly news on horizon

I wouldnt advise holding this dog stock but it can run well on good news


----------



## Aargh!

Rocket man said:


> JMS up 14% today , always been leaky so possibly news on horizon
> 
> I wouldnt advise holding this dog stock but it can run well on good news




Only 16 trades totalling $54,000 for the day. I'd suggest that it probably isn't good news as I'd suspect volume to be greater.

I think JMS's ability to run well will be heavily hampered by people that bought this around 30c just before Talbot sold off.


----------



## The Professor

Rocket man said:


> JMS up 14% today , always been leaky so possibly news on horizon
> 
> I wouldnt advise holding this dog stock but it can run well on good news




Rocket Man,
14% is just noise on this stock, 25% move is what would get my interest.The silence is deafening from this crowd. I've been with JMS since 2006 ! I can't begin to convey my frustration and disappointment over the past 18 months in particular.


----------



## Rocket man

Yes you guys are right .. volume is too low, noticed that after I posted.

I will wait for Yilgarn results anyway then hopefully JMS and I can part ways with no love lost.

Im surprised Talbot gets away with the obvious insider sell down late last year before Brockman results were released.


----------



## jtb

Evening all,

Can anyone clarify the VWAP for today?

PT is showing me 21.9c for 6.7 mil traded.......
Close at 18.5c.

Preso' was reassuring with 11000m of drilling scheduled for this quarter

Looks like the old Menzies line is a valid transport route.

Cheers 

J


----------



## prawn_86

JTB,

Mine is saying a VWAP of 21.9c. A cross trade of 6mill went through at 22.5c.

Could have been Talbot, as that was approximately his holding.

Also good to see management being proactive with presentations and breifing the market that they have no Opes exposure


----------



## jtb

prawn_86 said:


> JTB,
> 
> Mine is saying a VWAP of 21.9c. A cross trade of 6mill went through at 22.5c.
> 
> Could have been Talbot, as that was approximately his holding.
> 
> Also good to see management being proactive with presentations and breifing the market that they have no Opes exposure




Cheers mate,

Thats exactly what I was thinking, however my course of trades conveniently lacked the lions roar of the trades today.

Glad to see the back of him if thats the case.

Agree regarding the preso' too- friggin ugly this OP thing

Was heartened to see the other day (week) that you've discovered the glory of Little Creatures PA too
Good drop isn't it.
Can you blokes get it in the pint bottles yet?

Perfect size.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Be interested to see who it was selling (most likely Talbot) but more importantly who it was buying and why they were prepared to pay up so much 

Well this is another thats hurting my position statement but out of Central Yilgarn bunch of IRM MDX and jMS, JMS is by far the best as it has a JORC which is open in directions,

I guess its just going to take alot longer to get the upgrade 

Waiting waiting


----------



## moneymajix

*Re: JMS - Announcement*

*HEADS OF AGREEMENT FOR IRON ORE
RIGHTS AT PARDOO*


KEY POINTS

• Jupiter Mines is finalising an Agreement to acquire iron ore rights from
Shaw River Resources on Pardoo tenement.

• Tenement is adjacent to Atlas Iron’s Pardoo Project area in the Pilbara.
Jupiter Mines Limited (ASX:JMS) is pleased to announce that it is in the process of finalising a formal agreement with Shaw River Resources (ASX:SRR) to acquire the iron ore rights to tenement E45/3183. The tenement was subject to a Heads of Agreement prior to a ballot being held, with Jupiter acquiring the Iron Rights and Shaw acquiring the Mineral Rights if the other party was successful in winning the ballot.

Shaw River Resources was subsequently successful in winning the ballot.
Tenement E45/3183 is adjacent to Atlas Iron’s Pardoo Project area located
approximately 100km north west of Port Hedland in the Pilbara of Western Australia.


.


----------



## prawn_86

Well that big cross trade that went through the other day was enough to tip someone over the 5% substantial holiding limit.

Red Rock Resources now own 7.62% of JMS.

These guys have also bought into similar miners such as IRM, and MDX (correct me if im wrong).

Good news to me, as it hints at possible long term consolidation plans.

SP currently up 7% on the news.


----------



## noirua

It does look as if JMS are about to do another one of their run ups. So far it has always been best to buy around the 16 cent mark, be patient, wait for the run, stay on board for a while, and then sell.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

noirua said:


> It does look as if JMS are about to do another one of their run ups. So far it has always been best to buy around the 16 cent mark, be patient, wait for the run, stay on board for a while, *and then sell*.




Sounds like a plan!

I have all but lost faith in JMS so if it runs up high enough, taking some off the table will be a good plan, I should have bought more around 15c-16c to bring my buy price down but oh well

I'm just sick of waiting for Mt Ida and Brockman was very dissapointing, 

C'mon Red Rock do your thing!


----------



## Red Fatboy

Sold my holdings today at a loss. Not a large one, but a loss all the same. Must say though that I feel good to be out of this dog. Poor accountability and suspect selling spell bad investment. Good luck to those with more faith and patience than I.


----------



## prawn_86

Management sure are being proactive of late. Perhaps red Rock are exerting some pressure on them, or they know that thier MC is low so want to boost it up to prevent a cheap takeover.

Today they have acquired the option to explore 2 nickel prospects for 8 months, with the option to purchase after that time if they desire.

I like the ann due to the fact that the majority of payment is via share issue, so it wont lower the cash balance too much, although will cause a small amount of dilution (approx 300k shares).

Also the fact that they stated they will drill these prosepects now, as the drill rig is already on the Widgiemooltha block.

Plus the 8 month timeframe means they have to actually get off their arses and d something before then in order to make a decison.


----------



## doctorj

No doubt they have a lot of interesting tenements, but do they have the resources to fund the exploration fo all of them?  Why jump into new tenements when you have other promising ones idle or delayed by the dilution of effort.

Increasing news flow is a positive, but I'm sitting on the fence as to whether or not that announcement was a positive.


----------



## doctorj

Pretty random announcement this evening:



> The company has received a request from a shareholder holding more than 5% of the company’s issued capital to convene a general meeting of the company to consider several resolutions.
> 
> The company will convene the meeting at the earliest opportunity, the date of the meeting will be announced to the market within the prescribed period as per the listing rules.
> 
> For and on behalf of the Board
> 
> Company Secretary
> Robert Benussi




So who's behind it?  The obvious guess is Red Rock I suppose.  What's their resolution?  Another boardroom stoush?


----------



## doctorj

Thomson Financial said:
			
		

> LONDON (Thomson Financial) - Red Rock Resources Plc. said it has requisitioned an extraordinary general meeting of Jupiter Mines Ltd. shareholders to propose changes to the composition of the board of directors of Jupiter.




Full story - http://www.hemscott.com/news/latest-news/item.do?newsId=63451699602981

Apparently they want to advance the iron ore prospect at Yilgarn...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Bout bloody time hey Doc?

Makes sense they control alot of the land in the area and have stakes in MDX and IRM if I'm not mistaken,

Given JMS was the most advance of the lot, it was always a question of when not if Red Rock would get involved,

They need to drill the Central Yilgarn Project and firm up a much much larger resource though


----------



## countryboy

For once I may fill out my proxy form and back Red Rock if it comes to a vote. JMS does drag things out compared to quite a few explorers.

Though of late credit where credit is due things do appear to be moving.


----------



## pan

Interesting article about the RRR EGM.

http://http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page674?oid=51716&sn=Detail


RRR is encouraging Jupiter to advance projects


----------



## wipz

pan said:


> Interesting article about the RRR EGM.
> 
> http://http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page674?oid=51716&sn=Detail
> 
> 
> RRR is encouraging Jupiter to advance projects




I would be too if I had any power to say so, all they seem to do is dick around with insignificant other projects.  They need to focus on what the market wants right now and that is the iron ore.
I am with Red Rock on this one and I hope JMS takes their wishes on board and starts focusing on Yilgarn.


----------



## spottygoose

> Red Rock Resources Is Looking To Act As An Iron Ore Consolidator In The Yilgarn District Of Western Australia
> 
> 
> By Alastair Ford
> 
> 
> 
> On the desk at the reception as you walk into Andrew Bell’s offices, just opposite the new Rio Tinto building, is a dealer’s note for the acquisition of some Mindax shares. The offices are in a small unassuming muse tucked away behind Paddington station, and it’s only because the two-storey building is modestly distinguished with metallic nameplates that read ‘Greatland Gold’, ‘Regency Mines’, and ‘Red Rock Resources’ that you’d know from the outside that the whole setup isn’t the base for some aging dowager who hasn’t cleaned her net curtains for a while. You get the feeling Mr Bell has been in situ a whole lot longer than Rio Tinto. Whether he’ll outlast Rio is another matter.
> One thing’s for sure, though. The small size of his companies means he can be a lot more fleet of foot when it comes to deal-making. The Mindax shares represent just the tip of the iceberg. Under the Red Rock banner Mr Bell is making all sorts of moves down in Australia to act as consolidator in manganese and especially in iron. It’s a big undertaking for a company that’s only capitalised – and not even in Australia – at just under £5.5 million.
> 
> But Mr Bell knows a thing or two about how to work markets. With Portman’s Koolyanobbing as his model, he’s hoping to stimulate a bit of corporate activity in Wetsern Australia’s Yilgarn area. The reason is that, in tune with the times, Mr Bell reckons that there’s too much small-time activity going on in the area, and that what’s needed is scale. Red Rock has its own ground in the district, of course. Three properties, Mount Alfred, Mount Ida, and Mount Hope, constitute a combined ground holding of over 200 square kilometres. Red Rock is already in partnership with Australian-listed Jupiter mines, in which it also holds an eight per cent stake. Mindax is another neighbour, and Red Rock holds eight per cent in that company too. Other local small-time operators include Iron Mountain Mining, Polaris Metals and Hawthorn Resources.
> 
> It’s not rocket science to work out the plan, but Mr Bell spells it out anyhow: “Our neighbours are too small. We are trying to act as a catalyst. If you get four or five of these companies together you’d also get Chinese interest.” It’s the old China story again, and no one can deny it’s worked pretty well in the past.
> 
> So what’s on offer? Well Jupiter has 2.2 million tonnes in the inferred category, but apart from that there’s not much for the Joint Ore Reserves Committee to get its teeth into. According to Mr Bell, the thinking at Mindax is that the company is sitting on 75 million tonnes of high grade haematite. But funding has been tight, so progress to date has been slow. This year things should get moving though, as the iron ore price continues to stimulate activity, Mr Bell injects a bit of cash here and there, and drilling starts to bring in some hard numbers. Whether Red Rock ultimately gobbles or gets gobbled up by one of its neighbours, or by a third party, only time will tell. But what with the stakebuilding that’s already been achieved, Mr Bell will certainly have some say as to the outcome.
> 
> In the meantime there’s also the manganese property to work up at Oakover, where the company has 695 square kilometres of ground, forty kilometres north of Consolidated Minerals’ Woodie Woodie mine. According to Mr Bell, the recent bidding war for Consolidated Minerals “shows you what people think of manganese”. Some say the eventual buyer overpaid, but the counter view is that the losing bidders were ultimately outclassed. Either way there’s plenty of demand for manganese, as the recent arrival of Spitfire Resources onto the scene has also demonstrated. Early shows at Oakover are good, although, as with the iron properties there’s much work to be done yet.




This article was posted by Hopeless on another site and I believe it comes from a UK mining site. The original poster has been asked for the source.


----------



## doctorj

Quarterly out.  The only interesting thing I picked out was that drilling in the Yilgarn is due to kick off May/June.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey Doc,

Well if JMS don't get a move on it looks like RR will gobble them up I think its a good move consolidating the area but more importantly getting some good new blood on board JMS to help things along

Funny how JMS have the JORC yet trade at the same mkt cap if not less than MDX who has a huge target 

I'd be looking for IRM to get tangled up in this consolidation as well


----------



## doctorj

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I'd be looking for IRM to get tangled up in this consolidation as well



Interesting that RRR made their move for JMS first.  Not sure what it means and how the consolidation would take place.

RRR doesn't have the cash to do it themselves (5.5m gbp) - it'd have to be a friendly merger of sorts.  As of today, the combined group would have a cap of $57m (JMS 52.6% of the total) and have $11.46m in cash.  Any success in the drilling campaign about to start would significantly help JMS shareholders in any merger plans - at 30c JMS would represent about 63% of the group.


----------



## doctorj

Either the market doesn't seem to mind the Red Rock play, or there's a bit of speculative money flowing into JMS with the drilling results coming soon.

The chart doesn't show very well, but the past two days bars have closed on the high on relatively strong volume. Target of the upside breakout is about 30c.


----------



## countryboy

Thanks for the chart. todays end was pleasing and a wee surpise given it has bounced around this area for a while. I agree :two things effecting price specualtion over results and Red Rocks involvement.

Recent gains across the IO sector wouldn't have hurt the SP.


----------



## Gspot

Looking good, Jupiter announcing a $3.7million share placement with Global Chinese mob @ 25c. Money used to speed up explore and develop of iron ore projects. 
How long have we waited for that, and how much has Red Rock to do with it?


----------



## doctorj

Gspot said:


> How long have we waited for that, and how much has Red Rock to do with it?



I’m not sure Red Rock will be so keen on it.  They're no longer the largest shareholder in the company.  Their strategy was to consolidate JMS/IRM/MDX in the Mt Ida region (via merger, strategic alliance etc) to get the critical mass needed to attract Chinese interest and get a strong return on investment.

Now Haoning Group have 9.55% of the company, they are just 0.45% short of effectively having a blocking stake.  They will also have a seat on the board.

My gut feel is this happened much sooner than Red Rock would have wanted - I'm sure they'd have preferred to get the ball rolling with the special general meeting they called earlier to consolidate their interest and perhaps get a seat on the board.  In fact – at a guess I’d say the coming general meeting may have been the catalyst for Hoaning to make their play sooner rather than later.

A placement at 25c is good news for current retail holders – if 25c is where the money is, it might provide some impetus for some more appreciation from here.

As for what Red Rock do from here – well, whatever it is, it’s likely to keep the punters like you and I interested for a while yet.


----------



## doctorj

From memory, didn't the Haoning Group also take a stake in Brockman Resources recently? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## countryboy

I am really pleased to see Haoning on board.Gives a company that lost all credibility a massive vote of confidence and new respect.

With a major investor coming on board this should attract confidence in JMS and result in increased action on its SP.

Im looking forward to the future weeks.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

doctorj said:


> I’m not sure Red Rock will be so keen on it.  They're no longer the largest shareholder in the company.  Their strategy was to consolidate JMS/IRM/MDX in the Mt Ida region (via merger, strategic alliance etc) to get the critical mass needed to attract Chinese interest and get a strong return on investment.
> 
> Now Haoning Group have 9.55% of the company, they are just 0.45% short of effectively having a blocking stake.  They will also have a seat on the board.





Sounds like a white knight move to me to block Red Rock, pretty smart really, didn't think JMS had this sort of talent left,

Why those retarded directors keep selling 10k -30k parcels at 20c I don't know, we need to get rid of them!!!

The good news is having averaged down when it was in the mid teens I'm actually in profit again after sooo long lol


----------



## agro

up today on strong support.

is there an iron ore discovery comming out soon or is it the recent placement,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hmm its been a long time for this to recover

Might be due to the Chinese buying/placement

I've had far too many for far too long so booked some profits today

Company has alot of potential, it is by far the most advanced out of the MDX/RED ROCK/IRM hopefuls, yet it has probably also been the slowest mover in terms of activity

Also if I see one more Director sell for like 5k sahres I'm gonna give em an ear full


----------



## spottygoose

agro said:


> up today on strong support.
> 
> is there an iron ore discovery comming out soon or is it the recent placement,




There is also news due on a number of fronts. Red Rock and Chinese interest is on the IO and this is their focus now but also nickel results should be out soon.


----------



## stock nub

well news out today

1) Acquiring Pardoo iron ore rights

2) RED ROCK bailing on their extraordinary meeting

Any one want to guess what this means.

Are the pissed JMS issued the shares to chinese interests blocking their possible consolidation of the JMS MDX IRM mt ida iron ore area???

are they going to pull a talbot now and screw the share price if they dump their parcel???

I dont think so but i think they will be watching the chinese with interest


----------



## moneymajix

*Appointment of Non- Executive Director
Jupiter Mines Ltd – Andrew Bell*

The Board of Jupiter Mines Limited is pleased to announce the appointment of Mr. Andrew Bell, MA, LLB,
FGS as a Non- executive Director.

Mr. Bell is Chairman of Red Rock Resources plc, a company listed on the AIM market of the London Stock
Exchange Ltd, and a substantial shareholder of Jupiter Mines Ltd. He was a natural resources analyst in
London in the 1970s, then specialised in investment and investment banking covering the Asian region. He
has been involved in the resource and mining sectors in Asia since the 1990s, and has served on the Boards
of a number of listed resource companies. He is a Fellow of the Geological Society.

He is presently also Chairman of Retail Star Limited (ASX:RSL) and Chairman of Regency Mines plc
(AIM:RGM), both affiliates of Red Rock Resources plc, and of Greatland Gold plc (AIM:GGP).


----------



## DB008

Up 7% to 30cents today. See if it can break through this stuborn resistance level.
I had completly lost faith in JMS, hopefully this is a turn around (at long last)...


----------



## noirua

DB008 said:


> Up 7% to 30cents today. See if it can break through this stuborn resistance level.
> I had completly lost faith in JMS, hopefully this is a turn around (at long last)...



It certainly looks as if we are in for a strong third runup in this stock.  The past two times it was best to jump off, though one day it will do a Brockman and leave us standing.


----------



## doctorj

Someone just then was pretty keen at 30c - bought out the whole line ($140k odd) and there's another $70k or so waiting to be filled at 30


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Maybe its just that I've been in this stock for awhile now but I took more profits today,

I really should have bought more below 20c 

Who knows they may come out with a 1Billion Tonne target , hell everyone else is (MXR EPS FDL and so on) 

Something looks to be up, holding my remaing shares close to my chest


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Wow just looked at the chart,

Very impressive, its been a steady climb from 14c bottom a few weeks back to 30c+ now

I wonder whats behind this, obviously Red Rock and the CHinese, but what exactly,

p.s. Still waiting on a 1Gagiilion Tonne Fe target :


----------



## doctorj

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I wonder whats behind this, obviously Red Rock and the CHinese, but what exactly,



There's part of your answer - Red Rock spent another $1.3m on JMS stock in the past 2 days to take their stake to 11.63%


----------



## Synergy

Tough to know what to do with stocks that spike as regularly as this does. Decided to sell this afternoon and see what the morning brings. Any sign of the trend continuing and i'll hop back in hopefully.


----------



## stock nub

Hey guys!
So now JMS has moved on from its past (talbot and poor management)
and is moving forward with new backing from Red Rock Resources and Haoning Group who both have major stakes what does the near future hold?
In the quarterly theres some drilling activity which should start soon including: 

1)Both the Program of Works (POW) and Environmental Management Plan (EMP) have been submitted for Mt Mason and Mt Ida to conduct a combined 13,000 metre RC drill program. The Company is currently awaiting approvals, but expects to commence the drilling campaign in May/June.

2)Jupiter Mines Limited is pleased to announce the commencement of a
Reverse Circulation (RC) drill program on two nickel and two gold targets at the
Company’s Widgiemooltha Nickel Project

These results should be interesting.


----------



## doctorj

Pallinghurst now involved? I'm a little slow on the uptake, but can anyone tell me what the association between Pallinghurst and Red Rock is? 

Aren't Pallinghurst the folks that put Consmin in play before some Ukranian bazillionare came up with a rediculously high bid to win them?

Whatever is the case, good day today, closing on the 52 week high.


----------



## DB008

And why i did not top up when it was below .20    All part of my learning curve l guess. 
Guess l'm in for the long ride now.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey Doc 

Yeah Pallinghurst went after ConsMin

But why or how are they connected with Red Rock?

Maybe its an error, but it can't be, their holdings have clearly been combined

I am confused 

p.s. Danny you and me both pal


----------



## mick2006

below is an interesting article about pallinghurst, looks like they are assembling a warchest and are going to be stalking iron ore/manganese/platinum plays.


PALLINGHURST NEW LISTING

Pallinghurst along with four partners have around $1 billion to invest in mining projects and plans to raise up to $500 million more to build up assets in two other areas -- platinum, and products used for steel production such as iron ore, manganese, chrome and coking coal.

Pallinghurst itself raised $170 million through a Bermuda listing and plans to raise at least that much with a second listing in South Africa, Gilbertson said.

"There will be a further inward listing on the Johannesburg stock exchange in the third quarter to raise additional funds for the some of the projects we're expanding into."

Its four partners, each of which have injected $200 million, are South Korea's Posco, the world's fourth largest steelmaker by output, South African investment bank Investec Plc, privately held American Metals & Coal International (AMCI) and U.S. private equity fund NGP Midstream & Resources.

One further partner might join the consortium, he added.

Pallinghurst has recently taken a 19.9 percent stake in Australian iron ore exploration firm Jupiter Mines Ltd, just under the threshold at which a full takeover bid for the firm is required. "There will be further developments there in the coming weeks," Gilberton said without giving details.

Pallinghurst already has a manganese project in South Africa and is finalising plans for its entry into the platinum sector in the same country, he added. (Editing by Mark Potter/Rory Channing)


----------



## doctorj

mick2006 said:


> Pallinghurst has recently taken a 19.9 percent stake in Australian iron ore exploration firm Jupiter Mines Ltd, just under the threshold at which a full takeover bid for the firm is required. "*There will be further developments there in the coming weeks,"* Gilberton said without giving details.




Not surprising, Gilbertson isn't exactly known for being passive. His rapsheet for M&A (attempted/rumoured/actual) is rather impressive-
BHP/Billiton
BHP/Rio (2003?)
Pallinghurst/Gemfields
Pallinghurst/Consmin
Pallinghurst/Faberge
Pallinghurst/Anglo

I am still confused as to how Red Rock fits in and even more so how the Chinese are likely to respond. 

Or does reaching the 19.9% just mean that we're likely to see buying cool off a bit now?

Either way, its been a near continuous run since 15c and the close on Friday (400k in one order) looks promising for Monday. I wish a few more of my stocks had charts that looked like this...


----------



## Sean K

doctorj said:


> Not surprising, Gilbertson isn't exactly known for being passive.  His rapsheet for M&A (attempted/rumoured/actual) is rather impressive-
> BHP/Billiton
> BHP/Rio (2003?)
> Pallinghurst/Gemfields
> Pallinghurst/Consmin
> Pallinghurst/Faberge
> Pallinghurst/Anglo
> 
> I am still confused as to how Red Rock fits in and even more so how the Chinese are likely to respond.
> 
> Or does reaching the 19.9% just mean that we're likely to see buying cool off a bit now?
> 
> Either way, its been a near continuous run since 15c and the close on Friday (400k in one order) looks promising for Monday.  Wished a few more of my stocks had charts that looked like this...



Hooly dooly, doctorj posts a chart!!! LOL  Sensational!!! And, I agree, this looks great!! Amazining recovery the past few weeks!!!


----------



## pan

mick2006 said:


> Pallinghurst has recently taken a 19.9 percent stake in Australian iron ore exploration firm Jupiter Mines Ltd, just under the threshold at which a full takeover bid for the firm is required. "There will be further developments there in the coming weeks," Gilberton said without giving details.




Mick the interest notice mentions their just over 16%, while the article mentions that they have brought up to 19.9%.

Could there be more buying or is it something to do with T+3?


----------



## moneymajix

*Pallinghurst's Jupiter share grab raises prospect of a takeover play *

Kevin Andrusiak | May 26, 2008 

PALLINGHURST Australia has come storming on to the register of iron ore junior Jupiter Mines, taking a 16.73 per cent stake in the company in conjunction with London-based Red Rock Resources.




http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,23755941-5005200,00.html 




.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Be interested to see who it was selling (most likely Talbot) but more importantly who it was buying and why they were prepared to pay up so much
> 
> Well this is another thats hurting my position statement but out of Central Yilgarn bunch of IRM MDX and JMS, *JMS is by far the best as it has a JORC which is open in directions,*
> 
> I guess its just going to take alot longer to get the upgrade
> 
> Waiting waiting




Well I should have paid attention to myself and been a little less willing to sell at 25c and 30c

Anyway finally sitting on a nice profit on these ones which I'm decided what to do with, let it run or bank it thats the question?

The Pallinghurst play makes everything seem that much more interesting


----------



## doctorj

http://business.smh.com.au/investors-have-reason-to-be-edgy-20080527-2ir6.html

It all sounds a bit fanciful to me.  Why use Jupiter as a vehicle for coal and manganese?  Surely there would be cheaper ways for RRR or Pallinghurst to do that - eg. a junior coal or manganese explorer.   

I suspect this is all smoke and mirrors.  They've taken their stake as the Mt Ida drilling has started and I wouldn't expect anything more (except perhaps getting to 19.9%) from them until there are drilling results out or even a JORC reserve estimate.  I'd be surprised if the iron isn't what they are interested in atleast in the short term.


----------



## Sean K

Last three candles and especially yesterday's looks like a reversal imminent to me. More volume would have been better but looks promising. 

Needs follow up for confirmation.


----------



## coladuna

kennas said:


> Last three candles and especially yesterday's looks like a reversal imminent to me. More volume would have been better but looks promising.
> 
> Needs follow up for confirmation.




Seems like you were spot (so far, at least)
Looked quite shaky in the morning, but recovered to 36 cents just after lunch. It's been doing the same thing in the last couple of sessions. 
Any guess on what it's going to do now based on the chart?


----------



## moneymajix

Appointment of Non- Executive Director

Jupiter Mines Limited – *Mr. Priyank Thapliyal*

The Board of Jupiter Mines Limited is pleased to announce the appointment of Mr. Priyank Thapliyal as a
Non- executive Director.

Mr. Priyank Thapliyal a founding partner of Pallinghurst Resources LLP, joined Sterlite Industries in 2000
as a USD 100 million firm, serving as deputy to the owner Mr. Anil Agarwal. Mr. Priyank Thapliyal
implemented the strategies that led to Sterlite becoming Vedanta Resources plc (including its USD 870
million London IPO), a FTSE 100 company which was valued at USD 7.5 billion at the time of his departure in
October 2005.

Mr. Priyank Thapliyal led Vedanta’s USD 50 million investment in Konkola Copper Mines, Zambia, in 2004, a
stake currently valued at more than USD 1 billion. Mr. Priyank Thapliyal was a former mining and metals
investment banker with CIBCWM, Toronto Canada and is a qualified Metallurgical Engineer, MBA (Western
Ontario, Canada) and former Falconbridge employee.


----------



## tigerboi

*Re:JUPITER & HAWTHORN,IO AT MT MASON-MT BEVAN*

I have followed hawthorn recently as i like the io ground they share with jupiterS 2.2mt,it seems that haw have a bigger strike in their tenement.had a look at pallinghurst & redrock & they are supposedly just for investment but their stake seems more like a takeover,jupiter with its low no. of shares & great io projects does seem very undervalued...tb

Redrocks mt alfred io is interesting,my bet is the io will all be rolled into 1 company,then the rest into the other...redrock the io,pallinhurst the manganese as gilbertson tries is hand again..?

http://www.rrrplc.com/

http://www.pallinghurst.com/


----------



## enigmatic

Well this one has gone off peoples radars for a while so I thought i bring it back to the spot light.
with Pallinghurst getting a larger % of JMS and the total of Pallinghurst and Red rock creeping even closer to 19.9% could be something nice arround the corner for Jupiter Mines


----------



## countryboy

Bought in around 22c and was going to dump at 25c but....it all got very interesting so...now i"m holding to see how this plays out..results plus a possible consolidation in this neck of the woods could prove to be very exciting.:


----------



## psychic

JMS have stumbled on High Grade Hematite and Magnetite Mineralisation, take a look at the announcement out this morning

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00883545


----------



## doogie_goes_off

Just saw that one myself and nabbed some, a couple of months ago this would have seen the share price double!


----------



## doogie_goes_off

To spell it out a little more - Next to 2.2Mt @ >60% Fe. Looks like tonnes more to me

Significant high grade hematite intersected at Mt Mason, including:
- 64m @ 60.6% Fe from 22 metres
- 64m @ 60.5% Fe from 18 metres


----------



## J.B.Nimble

Encouraging results - just a pity that those hematite hits are right up near the tenement boundary. I wonder who holds the ground to the north...


----------



## countryboy

holding up well in the storm.many of my specs like this one have come to a stand stiil..guess everyone is thinking the same..just sit and watch

shame as the jms story looks pretty good with ann like this.


----------



## moneymajix

*SHAREHOLDERS TO CONSIDER PROPOSAL FROM
PALLINGHURST RESOURCES AND RED ROCK
RESOURCES TO VEND IRON ORE, MANGANESE AND
LIQUID ASSETS INTO JUPITER AND GAIN CONTROL

KEY POINTS*

• Jupiter to acquire iron ore and manganese exploration assets from
Pallinghurst Resources Australia Limited (“Pallinghurst”) and Red Rock
Resources plc (“RRR”), together with shares in Mindax Ltd (ASX: MDX)
(“Mindax”) and $1 million cash.

• Agreement involves two phases, with Phase 1 assets comprising:
• Mt Alfred Iron Ore Project in the Central Yilgarn region of Western
Australia;
• 13,183,079 ordinary shares in Western Australian iron ore explorer,
Mindax Limited, representing approximately 10.2% of Mindax’s
issued capital; and
• A$1 million cash injection.
Phase 2 comprises manganese tenements to the north of the world-class
Woodie Woodie Manganese Mine in Western Australia
• Consideration for the assets and cash would be a total of 71,178,331
Jupiter shares for Phase 1 of the agreement, and an additional 81,000,596
Jupiter shares for Phase 2, all subject to shareholder approval. Together
with their existing shareholdings, this equates to a combined Pallinghurst
and RRR equity interest of 55.5%.
• Pallinghurst has advised Jupiter that it has allocated a further A$50
million to advancing the consolidation, exploration and mining activities
in the Yilgarn region, subject to Pallinghurst’s investment criteria and has
also offered Jupiter the opportunity to participate in future Australian
resource projects on equal terms.


----------



## pan

what are peoples opinions on the egm? Is it going to ruin jupiter shares? Hasn't been much action in the stock for a while..


cheers


----------



## big sal

Pan, I have had a quick read of the Explanatory Memorandum (EM) and the Proposal to allot a large number of shares to Pallinghurst (P) and Red Rock (RR), but I need to find some spare time to read it more carefully, before I can decide which way to vote (for what it may be worth).

However, put briefly, it seems P/RR are getting a lot out of the deal with little going back to JMS and a few things jump out: 1. P/RR current combined shareholding would increase from 19.9% to at least 55.5% (pg 60 of EM), 2. if the Proposal goes ahead P have stated they will allocate an additional $50M to JMS’ activities, however P has no obligation to do so (pg 11 EM), so how can it be guaranteed that this will happen? 3. if the Proposal is not approved then JMS will have approx $6.8M in cash which management estimated is sufficient to fund exploration and development activities for 18 months (on an optimistic view that will get them thru these rough times).

Lonergan Edwards conclude the Proposal is ‘neither fair nor reasonable’ to JMS s/holders (pg 63 EM).

The HotCopper site a fair bit of discussion about whether the deal is a good one or not. Found the attached there and which in part states that P is “taking over” JMS. 
http://www.minesite.com/fileadmin/c...Feb_09/Regency_Mines_report18_02_09_Final.pdf

What do other JMS holders think – go it alone with $6.8M cash or take up the Proposal and see what transpires? Does anybody know what the attitude of LSG Resources (part of the Haoning Group) is as it holds over 12% of JMS shares?

I will continue to hold JMS as not prepared to sell out at these prices.

In the meantime see below for an excerpt from yesterday’s Announcement – sounds promising. Let’s see if this gives the s/price a kick along, buyers up to .073 but first decent number of units only available at .12.

"Jupiter Mines Limited
SUBSTANTIAL INCREASE IN HIGH-GRADE HEMATITE
RESOURCE AT MT MASON, CENTRAL YILGARN
KEY POINTS
• Substantial increase in the Inferred Resource for the Mt Mason Project
(Central Yilgarn Iron Project) to 5.75 million tonnes at 59.9% Fe (55% Fe
cut-off grade) as a result of successful drilling programs completed in
2008
• Upgraded resource represents an increase of 3.55 million tonnes or 160%
over the original Inferred Resource of 2.2 million tonnes announced in
October 2007
• Mt Mason resource model has now been updated with all drill assay data
returned
• Further potential for high grade hematite mineralisation exists with the
resource remaining open to the north-east.
Jupiter Mines Limited (ASX: JMS) is pleased to announce a substantial upgrade in
the high grade hematite resource at its 100%-owned Mt Mason Project, part of
the Company’s Central Yilgarn Iron Project (CYIP) in Western Australia, to 5.75
million tonnes at 59.9% Fe, 3.5% Al2O3, 7.4% SiO2, 0.064% P and 3.0% LOI
using a 55% Fe cut-off grade."


----------



## big sal

JMS up 15% today on low volume of just over 60,000 units. first decent seller (130,000) sits at .12c


----------



## big sal

up 13% today (as at 1pm) on low volume, may become a case of grab some while you can ... a few buyers starting to line up


----------



## pan

big sal said:


> Pan, I have had a quick read of the Explanatory Memorandum (EM) and the Proposal to allot a large number of shares to Pallinghurst (P) and Red Rock (RR), but I need to find some spare time to read it more carefully, before I can decide which way to vote (for what it may be worth).
> 
> However, put briefly, it seems P/RR are getting a lot out of the deal with little going back to JMS and a few things jump out: 1. P/RR current combined shareholding would increase from 19.9% to at least 55.5% (pg 60 of EM), 2. if the Proposal goes ahead P have stated they will allocate an additional $50M to JMS’ activities, however P has no obligation to do so (pg 11 EM), so how can it be guaranteed that this will happen? 3. if the Proposal is not approved then JMS will have approx $6.8M in cash which management estimated is sufficient to fund exploration and development activities for 18 months (on an optimistic view that will get them thru these rough times).
> 
> Lonergan Edwards conclude the Proposal is ‘neither fair nor reasonable’ to JMS s/holders (pg 63 EM).
> 
> The HotCopper site a fair bit of discussion about whether the deal is a good one or not. Found the attached there and which in part states that P is “taking over” JMS.
> http://www.minesite.com/fileadmin/c...Feb_09/Regency_Mines_report18_02_09_Final.pdf
> 
> What do other JMS holders think – go it alone with $6.8M cash or take up the Proposal and see what transpires? Does anybody know what the attitude of LSG Resources (part of the Haoning Group) is as it holds over 12% of JMS shares?
> 
> I will continue to hold JMS as not prepared to sell out at these prices.
> 
> In the meantime see below for an excerpt from yesterday’s Announcement – sounds promising. Let’s see if this gives the s/price a kick along, buyers up to .073 but first decent number of units only available at .12.
> 
> "Jupiter Mines Limited
> SUBSTANTIAL INCREASE IN HIGH-GRADE HEMATITE
> RESOURCE AT MT MASON, CENTRAL YILGARN
> KEY POINTS
> • Substantial increase in the Inferred Resource for the Mt Mason Project
> (Central Yilgarn Iron Project) to 5.75 million tonnes at 59.9% Fe (55% Fe
> cut-off grade) as a result of successful drilling programs completed in
> 2008
> • Upgraded resource represents an increase of 3.55 million tonnes or 160%
> over the original Inferred Resource of 2.2 million tonnes announced in
> October 2007
> • Mt Mason resource model has now been updated with all drill assay data
> returned
> • Further potential for high grade hematite mineralisation exists with the
> resource remaining open to the north-east.
> Jupiter Mines Limited (ASX: JMS) is pleased to announce a substantial upgrade in
> the high grade hematite resource at its 100%-owned Mt Mason Project, part of
> the Company’s Central Yilgarn Iron Project (CYIP) in Western Australia, to 5.75
> million tonnes at 59.9% Fe, 3.5% Al2O3, 7.4% SiO2, 0.064% P and 3.0% LOI
> using a 55% Fe cut-off grade."




thanks for that... i'm still trying to digest whether this is actually going to benefit JMS or RRR???


----------



## prawn_86

Something up here today, someone is buying big in a hurry. I noticed it friday but today confirmed it.

Up nearly 40% on volume that is more than double any other day in the last 6 months.


----------



## coladuna

prawn_86 said:


> Something up here today, someone is buying big in a hurry. I noticed it friday but today confirmed it.
> 
> Up nearly 40% on volume that is more than double any other day in the last 6 months.




I noticed something brewing last week too and today confirmed it.
Here's to hoping that there is a good reason for this price action.
We haven't had this kind of volume in almost a year.


----------



## happytown

they may be announcing the divestment or beginning of the divestment of non-core (ie non-steel making) assets which has the potential to add to the $7M cash in bank

cheers


----------



## moneymajix

http://www.minesite.com/nc/minews/s...perties-red-rock-resources-is-now-on-t/1.html


June 02, 2009

*With Pallinghurst Now In The Driving Seat On Its Iron Ore Properties, Red Rock Is Now On The Lookout For New Opportunities*

By Alastair Ford



“Red Rock has raised a bit of money because Red Rock has plenty to do”. So says company chairman Andrew Bell, who sounds in a sprightly and chatty mood when he rings up Minesite for a chat shortly after delivering £150,000 of new money into Red Rock’s coffers. The iron ore price may be on the wane, but that’s not dampening Andrew Bell’s spirits. He’s played a long game putting in place his company’s joint control of Jupiter Mines - in conjunction with mining supremo Brian Gilbertson’s Pallinghurst - down on the central Yilgarn district of Western Australia. And he doesn’t intend to let any of the views that Chinese and Japanese price negotiators have aired in conversation with Rio Tinto and BHP Billiton dampen his mood.
The iron ore weakness isn’t the best news for Jupiter, admittedly, but there’s been more at stake lately than just the pricing of the end product. The resolution of the issue of control of Jupiter has been warmly welcomed by investors, and the Australian markets have rewarded Jupiter shares with a 70 per cent mark up in recent weeks. That, says Andrew Bell, makes Red Rock’s 28 per cent stake in Jupiter worth a nice fat £7.5 million. A nice round number, made all the more remarkable by the consideration that Red Rock’s own market capitalization is slightly less than £5 million. There’s only so much time that markets will tolerate such a value discrepancy, which is one reason for Andrew Bell’s cheeriness. 

Another is that Jupiter itself won’t be standing still, and it’s quite possible that there could be a further value uplift over the coming months, even if the majors are forced to bite the bullet and endure the first across-the-board drop in iron ore prices for many years. The Korean steel giant Posco is one of Pallinghurst’s major backers, and it’s long been part of the game plan to bring Posco’s requirement for iron ore into direct contact with Jupiter’s ability to supply. That means an investment by Posco in Jupiter itself, and what’s so cheering to Andrew is that according to agreements that Red Rock has reached with Pallinghurst such a direct intervention would have to take place at A20cents, some 33 per cent above the current A15cent Jupiter share price. So more pricing support in the offing for Jupiter. And, indirectly, for Red Rock. 

That’s enough to keep you smiling when your sector’s out of favour, especially given the nice equation spelled out in a recent Red Rock presentation: “our assets, their money”. The short history of that statement is that Red Rock’s and Jupiter’s iron ore assets, which are now all combined inside Jupiter will be advanced primarily by Pallinghurst money, now that the consolidation is complete. For its part, says Andrew Bell, Red Rock regards its Jupiter stake as “a long term proposition”, but he concedes that “we’ll gradually have to let our baby go”. What the company does next is still an open discussion, but there seems little doubt of one thing: last year’s £100,000 profit should be comfortably exceeded this year, as Red Rock proves the worth of its business model – what Andrew Bell calls being “able to generate cash from the ability to do deals”. In that sense, Red Rock is very much living the Australian dream, in spite of its Aim listing, having thus far paid little lip service to cash flow, something that the London market is well known to favour. 

That could all be about to change, though, as one of Andrew Bell’s ambitions now, he says, is “to leverage off the Jupiter deal to get into a cash flow project”. What manner of cash flow project he won’t say, but it’s worth remembering that before all this wheeling and dealing on the Yilgarn got underway in earnest Red Rock had managed to accumulate quite a suite of assets elsewhere. These remain, and the next one that looks likely to come the fore is a stake in a uranium vehicle called Resource Star. At the moment this is, according to Andrew, “quietly gestating”. But in the same breath he reminds us that it took three years to put the Jupiter deal together. He’s not in a galloping rush to finalise the next one. After all, the markets have recently shown a willingness to support Red Rock, and the uranium price may just be on the cusp of renewed upward movement. The long game seems to be just what’s called for at the moment.


.


----------



## enigmatic

Has anyone else noticed this one rising at a steady pace lately coming off 10c from 22nd of May to 20c since then...
It found some support at 9c until the break through of 10c where it shot right up to support of about 15.5c and resistance of 16.5c now it has broken that and seems to be quickly rising Just wondering if it will find new support resistance range to trade between...


----------



## Uncle Barry

I've been watching, its a nice slow and steady increase in S/P. 


ps, I hold a wee parcel of stock 

Kind regards,
UB


----------



## noirua

Uncle Barry said:


> I've been watching, its a nice slow and steady increase in S/P.
> 
> 
> ps, I hold a wee parcel of stock
> 
> Kind regards,
> UB



I'm still hoping as well on this one. Three times I've bought and twice sold for a profit. On the third occasion I bought at 16c and thought about selling at 30c - I was still thinking when it suddenly plunged.


----------



## moneymajix

Ann. pushed up the sp.
21c

52 week range
0.290 - 0.060 


*Jupiter Secures Strategic Investment and Off-take
Agreement with POSCO Australia Pty Ltd*

• POSCO to invest $7.81 million (US$6.25 million) in Jupiter for a 16.65% stake
subject to Shareholder approval

 • POSCO enters into an off-take agreement for up to 50% of Jupiter’s future DSO grade iron ore production

• POSCO representative to join Jupiter’s Board

• Post placement, Jupiter will have $14.5 million of cash to fund future exploration and development activities


.


----------



## pan

moneymajix said:


> Ann. pushed up the sp.
> 21c
> 
> 52 week range
> 0.290 - 0.060
> 
> 
> *Jupiter Secures Strategic Investment and Off-take
> Agreement with POSCO Australia Pty Ltd*
> 
> • POSCO to invest $7.81 million (US$6.25 million) in Jupiter for a 16.65% stake
> subject to Shareholder approval
> 
> • POSCO enters into an off-take agreement for up to 50% of Jupiter’s future DSO grade iron ore production
> 
> • POSCO representative to join Jupiter’s Board
> 
> • Post placement, Jupiter will have $14.5 million of cash to fund future exploration and development activities
> 
> 
> .





Chart also looking good, I believe the day trader also brought 40000 shares on monday. Hopefully it can stay above 20 cents and continue moving forward.


----------



## moneymajix

Price up on announcement this morning. Up 2.5c to 20.5c.


*OAKOVER MANGANESE PROJECT HIGH GRADE MANGANESE ROCKCHIPS*

_KEY POINTS_

• First reconnaissance field trip completed
• Field evaluation of eight interpreted manganese anomalies
commenced
• Rock chip assays ranged from 5.0% to 54.6% manganese
• Majority of samples returned > 20% manganese
• Fifteen identified anomalous areas remained to be evaluated in the
field
• VTEM Geophysical Survey to be flown by Geotech Airborne Pty Ltd
this month
• Jupiter has also applied for an Exploration Licence covering the
Paterson Formation at Oakover


Links:------[1] http://www.jupitermines.com/images/jupiter---iepee.pdf


----------



## noirua

Perhaps worth holding on to this one with the Mount Ida - Jupiter Central Yilgarn - having up to 1.3 billion tonnes of reasonable grade iron ore, imho. Jupiter say high grade.


----------



## noirua

Quite steady are Jupiter Mining despite the options at 75c not being taken up, big surprise. Mindax Ltd., bought a few more shares to keep their holding above 10%. A reasonably interesting stock really in an otherwise weak mining minnows sector of late with iron ore their big hope.


----------



## noirua

Jupiter Mining are in 'Trading Halt' pending an announcement of a significant transaction, We must wait and see. Hopefully this is another of my get-out-of-jail cards and yet another profit more by luck than judgement.


----------



## countryboy

ha Noira ...know the feeling. i left jms at 23c average after watching them hit 28-30c. Entry was 21c  greed has alot do do with it as i approached the 12mth holding time. JMS have a wee more direction lately and runs like we had in 2007 etc just dont happen for these types of stocks. IO stocks are worth a few $$ as world growth needs IO. IO has a bit more substance than some of the other bubbles. Coal is  similar

i could do with some **** to get out of uxa !
JMS worth a few dollars under present management


----------



## noirua

countryboy said:


> ha Noira ...know the feeling. i left jms at 23c average after watching them hit 28-30c. Entry was 21c  greed has alot do do with it as i approached the 12mth holding time. JMS have a wee more direction lately and runs like we had in 2007 etc just dont happen for these types of stocks. IO stocks are worth a few $$ as world growth needs IO. IO has a bit more substance than some of the other bubbles. Coal is  similar
> 
> i could do with some **** to get out of uxa !
> JMS worth a few dollars under present management



Yes, when a stock goes wrong we can end up holding for an age. Though it was two directors that eroded confidence awhile back. A bit off topic, but UXA (will post on thread), SBM and CSR are my other stocks where I should have pressed the sale key - still, you mention coal and I can't grumble about that sector.

Nothing to discuss now, but hopefully this JMS announcement will be favorable.


----------



## noirua

noirua said:


> Yes, when a stock goes wrong we can end up holding for an age. Though it was two directors that eroded confidence awhile back. A bit off topic, but UXA (will post on thread), SBM and CSR are my other stocks where I should have pressed the sale key - still, you mention coal and I can't grumble about that sector.
> 
> Nothing to discuss now, but hopefully this JMS announcement will be favorable.




Favourable it has been indeed, this 49.9% purchase of Tshipi Kalahari Manganese Project in South Africa. The present price is 28c and heading back towards 30c again. After the event I wish I'd bought a lot more.


----------



## moneymajix

*Media*


Geoff Wedlock, chairman at Jupiter Mines, says he expects the resource demand from China will continue. He speaks to CNBC's Oriel Morrison about China's relationship with Australia.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=1427946730&play=1 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

March 2 (Bloomberg) -- Brian Gilbertson, chairman of commodity investment company Pallinghurst Resources Ltd. and former chief executive officer at BHP Billiton Ltd, talks with Bloomberg's Susan Li about the company's business strategy. Pallinghurst said yesterday it will swap its shares in South African manganese deposit Tshipi e Ntle Manganese Mining Ltd. for a stake in Australia's Jupiter Mines Ltd. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_Ezx6qmCs 






*Buying*

imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20100305/pdf/010...


----------



## noirua

How things can turn round.  Now everyman and his dogs are eying JMS and Pallinghurst holding around 9 million shares. I've revised my 30c original selling target to 50c and am now looking to turn a good profit for the third time, rather than a loss. Not to say I'm right of course, if not, such is life in these speculative sectors. Worth a gamble? Who knows?


----------



## moneymajix

The buying from last week continues and 31c atm.

JMS moving from a junior explorer to a business making money in the near future.

Not many shares available for purchase as a lot are held by Pallinghurst, RRR and others. Gina Rinehart (Hancock Prospecting) also has a holding.


----------



## moneymajix

Good day.

Volume today was 4,614,795.
Second highest day since announcement on 1 March.
Highest volume since then being 3 March at 5,470,700.


Hit 32c at one stage but finished up on last week's close.




Ann. this afternoon re Director Change of Holdings

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100308/pdf/31p4dsrh4fsj9g.pdf


----------



## noirua

Interesting now are Jupiter Mines with the big mining sector running hard again. SHOULD the small mining sector follow then JMS and many others MAY be very cheap.


----------



## oliviaxanadu

Hi

I have seen jms tipped on ADVFN but RRS came in first with nearly twice as many votes.Yet the RRS forum is dead and the jms forum is well lets say a little bit more alive.

Why is this?

olivia


----------



## moneymajix

*Jupiter Says Singapore's Temasek Interested in South Africa Manganese Mine*

By Rebecca Keenan - Jul 5, 2010 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...in-tshipi-manganese-mine-in-south-africa.html


----------



## noirua

moneymajix said:


> *Jupiter Says Singapore's Temasek Interested in South Africa Manganese Mine*
> 
> By Rebecca Keenan - Jul 5, 2010
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...in-tshipi-manganese-mine-in-south-africa.html




Very much a puzzle all this as JMS shares fell 2c after a 5c rise on Monday and interest seem to be waining. I would have thought a rise to over 30c was in order, but maybe the high cost of the project and time involved with added thoughts of further placings are in investors minds.


----------



## happytown

results released today from recent RC drilling program at Oakover

the higher grades intersected are probably the best of the current crop of junior Mn explorers in aust, incl 

2m @ 35.35% Mn from 17m;
4m @ 31.21% Mn from 33m (incl 1m @ 49.60% Mn)
4m @ 26.89% Mn from surface
6m @ 25.02% Mn from 12m

considering the wide-spaced nature of the drilling program, this has potential for further decent results from future drilling

17 of 43 holes intersected significant mineralisation, 26 holes no signif min


----------



## noirua

happytown said:


> results released today from recent RC drilling program at Oakover
> 
> the higher grades intersected are probably the best of the current crop of junior Mn explorers in aust, incl
> 
> 2m @ 35.35% Mn from 17m;
> 4m @ 31.21% Mn from 33m (incl 1m @ 49.60% Mn)
> 4m @ 26.89% Mn from surface
> 6m @ 25.02% Mn from 12m
> 
> considering the wide-spaced nature of the drilling program, this has potential for further decent results from future drilling
> 
> 17 of 43 holes intersected significant mineralisation, 26 holes no signif min




Happydays as JMS have broken out of their downtrend quite sharply. Lots going on and manganese at Oakover. Now 29c and looking to get back to my 33c target sale price, a few years ago now, but looking to come great - well good, afterall. Would be a third profit despite the long wait.


----------



## noirua

No leaping up and down as Jupiter Mines decide to fast-track the magnetite interests at Mount Ida. I feel that providing all goes to plan and iron ore prices hold-up, JMS should be very happy bunnies this time next year.


----------



## moneymajix

Great to see 33c gone, up 20%.

See various news today.

Also, link into investor presentation by phone this arvo.
See details in announcement today.


----------



## noirua

I'm out of Jupiter Mines for a third good profit margin, but hell it was a long wait and a worry at times. Genuinely hope it goes well on up as the company has done me proud. patience is a virtue worked this time. Last profit at 150% wasn't really deserved as I never understood the stock and just new it made occasional long runs up and profits were there for the grabbing - good luck and good fortune my friends
YOUNG_TRADER put us in here in the first place, several years ago, and I hope he made a small fortune out of the stock???


----------



## shinobi346

I had no patience for this stock and sold out at the same price that I bought it for. 

At the time I was afraid it might drop to the level of some other stocks I hold which I can't sell because the price is unmarketable.


----------



## noirua

shinobi346 said:


> I had no patience for this stock and sold out at the same price that I bought it for.
> 
> At the time I was afraid it might drop to the level of some other stocks I hold which I can't sell because the price is unmarketable.




Never mind. If you want to back a winner this time then mosey on over to: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
Watch JMS carefully, I am, as it usually falls out of bed again.


----------



## iamtrueblue

Got to say people I have held this stock for 3 years based on some help from this forum. Been a slow few years but now paying off very well. 

Jupiter Mines has now hit 46 cents and is rocketing. This is despite a speeding ticket being issued and a negative response. Something has to be wind.  Any ideas why??


----------



## enigmatic

It is interesting how much value has been placed on JMS considering.. There no were near being a producer, looking at FRS or BRM they seem expensive is the Tshipi Project worth so much and if so maybe ill need to look at AQA again


----------



## moneymajix

This stock has really been performing lately.

Hit 58.5c today.

Good ann. yesterday re Mt Ida.


----------



## redsmartie

Anyone with info on JMS? During early days on some Iron Ore near a rio tinto plot, they struck too many impurities.  Of note in the latest annoucements they made this claim: - "Contaminant levels in the magnetite concentrate are very low" 

How much is this worth? I dunno!


----------



## iamtrueblue

Has anyone still got shares in this stock and what is your opinion on the best price this share will achieve in the short term??

How much do see it going past its current price at 60 cents??


----------



## noirua

An interesting watch is Jupiter Mines and one I held previously and sold out too soon at 41c. Now around 47c and that's well down on highs north of 70c.

Mount Ida is the big iron ore find set to produce in 2013 and LSE stocks Red Rock Resources has a substantial holding and 1.5% royalties on production and Regency Mines ties in with their MD's Andrew Bell also a director of JMS.

One to occasionally monitor and perhaps worth a punt if JMS falls a bit further.


----------



## noirua

noirua said:


> An interesting watch is Jupiter Mines and one I held previously and sold out too soon at 41c. Now around 47c and that's well down on highs north of 70c.
> 
> Mount Ida is the big iron ore find set to produce in 2013 and LSE stocks Red Rock Resources has a substantial holding and 1.5% royalties on production and Regency Mines ties in with their MD's Andrew Bell also a director of JMS.
> 
> One to occasionally monitor and perhaps worth a punt if JMS falls a bit further.




July has passed a while back and JMS have continued on down to 33c. Positioned on my iron ore monitor on a watch basis. Not confident yet and watching Mount Ida progress in WA though this becomes positive only in 2013/2014. 
The market is looking at profits for 2012 with companies and 2014 is to far off in a bear market.


----------



## noirua

noirua said:


> [Sept 2011] July has passed a while back and JMS have continued on down to 33c. Positioned on my iron ore monitor on a watch basis. Not confident yet and watching Mount Ida progress in WA though this becomes positive only in 2013/2014.
> The market is looking at profits for 2012 with companies and 2014 is too far off in a bear market.




Now JMS command a price of just 5.7c, down about 95% from its high point. Going private soon if the ASX does not kick up a big fuss -- not sure they will.
Company complains about the low valuation of Jupiter and mining companies in general on the ASX. However, the mothballing of the iron ore interests at Mount Ida, WA, are a big factor here.
The company says it is a producer and should be priced much higher. However,again, they say they have sufficient funds for two years, yet, if they are a producer shouldn't they be making big profits, it seems not.

Hard to say how long a lock in this could be and no point guessing unless you can get into the heads of the board of directors, individually that is, and sum it up from there. 

Sad for investors, but I blame the directors equally as much as ASX interest is lacking. They could have sold their South African interests several years back for big bucks and they chose not to. They could have closed down Mount Ida far earlier. They could have dumped several directors from the board and halved salaries and paid half of that in options.


----------



## System

On January 10th, 2014, Jupiter Mines Limited (JMS) was removed from the ASX's official list following shareholder approval at the Annual General Meeting held on November 28th, 2013.


----------



## noirua

Jupiter Mines Limited plan to return to the ASX late 2017 or early 2018.
The holdup is due to the protracted sale of their 49.9% holding in Tshipi é Ntl:
Company website: Jupiter Mining - index - Http://www.jupitermines.com/
Tshipi é Ntl - Http://www.tshipi.co.za/


----------



## noirua

noirua said:


> Jupiter Mines Limited plan to return to the ASX late 2017 or early 2018.
> The holdup is due to the protracted sale of their 49.9% holding in Tshipi é Ntl:
> Company website: Jupiter Mining - index - Http://www.jupitermines.com/
> Tshipi é Ntl - Http://www.tshipi.co.za/



The holdup continues. The Pallinghurst Co-Investors, 86% shareholders in JMS, are now seeking the sale of Jupiter's 49% of Tshipi é  NTL. 'THE' Gilbertson, Chairman of Jupiter, Pallinghurst Resources, Pallinghurst C0-Investors and a director of Tshipi é NTL is now pressing for a conclusion.


----------



## Kryzz

Give this thread a bit of a bump here. 

Has anyone heard any further information about Jupiter's return to the ASX? I read an AFR article recently stating they've enlisted three brokers to manage the float.

Is anyone able to comment how one could position themselves for this IPO before it's fully subscribed? 

Do account holders of the participating brokers generally receive first preferences?

Thanks in advance, pretty green when it comes to this aspect of investing.


----------



## noirua

Jupiter Mines and their high grade Mount Mason haematite Mine and Mount Ida magnetite mine.

Goldfields iron ore mine closure a blow for workers at Esperance Port
Https://thewest.com.au/news/goldfields/goldfields-iron-ore-mine-closure-a-blow-for-workers-at-esperance-port-ng-b88725881z
Jupiter Mines plans are to replace supplies of iron ore provided by the Goldfields Iron Ore Mine closure this year.
Mount Mason is set to be first supplying high grade iron ore that does not require benification to the Port at Esperance.

Http://www.jupitermines.com/images/jupiter---juefa.jpg


----------



## noirua

Kryzz said:


> Give this thread a bit of a bump here.
> 
> Has anyone heard any further information about Jupiter's return to the ASX? I read an AFR article recently stating they've enlisted three brokers to manage the float.
> 
> Is anyone able to comment how one could position themselves for this IPO before it's fully subscribed?
> 
> Do account holders of the participating brokers generally receive first preferences?
> 
> Thanks in advance, pretty green when it comes to this aspect of investing.



It's still a bit early as far as the IPO of Jupiter Mines is concerned. The company plans a return to the ASX in March or April 2018. You can keep up to date by following this link: http://www.jupitermines.com

There is a lot of interest from the UK generated by micro-cap Red Rock Resources PLC LSE:RRR that holds 1.19%. Six major holders have over 86% and act together as Pallinghurst Co-Investors. The big six are presently in discussions and expected to announce the outcome shortly.
Rumours have it that some of the largest holders are reluctant to release shares for the IPO.


----------



## noirua

Pallinghurst Co-Investors and Pallinghurst Resources' interests: https://www.pallinghurst.com/investments/investment-ownership/


----------



## noirua

Monday 19th February is the closing day to accept the 5.81% share buyback at A$0.44 per share.


----------



## noirua

Jupiter Mines Limited ASX:JMS. Returning to the ASX on Thursday 19th April after 4 years and 3 months as a private company. Sale now on at 40c a share against the suspension price of just 8.1c, happy days again.  
Expectations are running high as the manganese price has trebled.


----------



## noirua

The return to ASX as JMS is on the 18th April and applications close on 10th April 2018. Shares look cheap with no debt and their major asset Tshipi throwing off cash.


----------



## noirua

Jupiter Mines JMS, are on a $780m market cap at 40c a share with OM Holdings at $996m market cap at $1.35. Looks like the year 2018 IPO give away - however, you can never be sure to be sure.


----------



## noirua

The IPO closed at 5pm AEST on Tuesday 10th April.  Target price is 50c - 55c, trading due to start on 18th April.


----------



## noirua

Jupiter's IPO has been oversubscribed - Flotation on ASX confirmed as 18th April: https://www.jupitermines.com/cproot/779/3/20180412 Jupiter On Track for ASX Listing on 18 April.pdf


----------



## noirua

Should be the most exciting share next week as it returns to the ASX Wednesday having left in January 2014 at a closing price of 8.1c. Could be exciting with lots of stale bulls and Institution wanting to add more on the over-subscription.


----------



## noirua

Closed at the IPO price of 40c as some large trades came in. 

The shares trade on a 9.75% yield based on buybacks and dividends in 2017/2018 at 40c a share. Distributions have totalled $76 million in the past 12 months. Market cap at 40c is $779 million.

Many foreign shareholders found trading impossible and some Aussie accounts had difficulties.


----------



## noirua

Careful as it goes.  Trading everywhere OK now and a bit disappointing as shares at 41.5c give a yield on last years payouts of over 9%.  Jupiter will payout 70% of profits to shareholders next year and Tshipi are set to increase payouts to JMS if the manganese price remains buoyant. Jupiter also have a marketing side for it's manganese that is highly profitable.


----------



## noirua

noirua said:


> Careful as it goes.  Trading everywhere OK now and a bit disappointing as shares at 41.5c give a yield on last years payouts of over 9%.  Jupiter will payout 70% of profits to shareholders next year and Tshipi are set to increase payouts to JMS if the manganese price remains buoyant. Jupiter also have a marketing side for it's manganese that is highly profitable.




Jupiter have now confirmed a payment to be made in September/October 2018 from proceeds to be received from Tshipi. In the current Tshipi half year the average price to end of April for the Manganese price was US$7 per dmtu - since then the price has tanked to about $5.50. The costs price remains at US$2.05 per dmtu for Tshipi.


----------



## noirua

Having fallen back to 35c against an IPO price of 40c and cash buyback at 44c, Jupiter is deceivingly disappointing.  The only factor now is that JMS rely on Manganese for income from Tshipi payouts and their Manganese sales arm in South Africa.  They are seen to be struggling with diversification and the iron ore interests at Mount Ida and Mount Mason are all systems go only if the iron ore price steps up and stays over $100 a tonne for 62% Fe. High Grade iron ore at Mount Mason will be first out of the blocks.
*Iron ore price: Chinese imports rebound*
http://www.mining.com/iron-ore-price-chinese-imports-rebound/

The shares are a decent hold with the company promising to return 70% of their receipts from Tshipi. At 35c a share the company is on a prospective, though depending on the Manganese price presently at US$5.50 per dmtu, yield of around 7% to 10%.


----------



## greggles

noirua said:


> Closed at the IPO price of 40c as some large trades came in.
> 
> The shares trade on a 9.75% yield based on buybacks and dividends in 2017/2018 at 40c a share. Distributions have totalled $76 million in the past 12 months. Market cap at 40c is $779 million.
> 
> Many foreign shareholders found trading impossible and some Aussie accounts had difficulties.




Jupiter Mines heading back to its IPO price of 40c after announcing that Tshipi annualised production and sales for the first three months of FY2019 is exceeding the expected 3.3 million tonnes per annum target. The company also said that it expects to make a healthy first half-year distribution to its shareholders in September 2018.


----------



## noirua

JMS priced at 37.5c a share and market cap of A$731 million (US$550 million).  A Manganese play and future iron ore punt or is it invest, up to you to research that point?  Tshipi expected payout of A$75 million for the first half year in September and with a payout next March could, I say could, push this to A$150 million. The yield may push on up to 20% though thoughts lie on future taxation and dividend versus buybacks, so maybe a 13% to 15% yield is safe providing the Manganese price jockeys between US$5 and US$8 per dmtu, averaging around US$6 to be safe.
A good solid gamble or maybe just a reasonably high yield for your portfolio.


----------



## greggles

Jupiter Mines share price under pressure as UBS seeks to sell Investec's $89 million stake in the company.


> Investment bank UBS was in the market on Thursday morning, seeking to sell an $89 million stake in Jupiter Mines.
> 
> UBS bought the stake, which represented 13.3 per cent of the manganese producer's shares on issue, from Investec on Wednesday night.
> 
> The bank's equities desk was offering the shares at 34¢ each, an 11.7 per cent discount to the last close, according to a term sheet sent to investors.




JMS currently down 9.09% to 35c with more than 273 million shares having changed hands so far today. Could be a good opportunity for those looking to top up?


----------



## noirua

greggles said:


> Jupiter Mines share price under pressure as UBS seeks to sell Investec's $89 million stake in the company.
> 
> 
> JMS currently down 9.09% to 35c with more than 273 million shares having changed hands so far today. Could be a good opportunity for those looking to top up?




That amount of stock from the biggest holder of Jupiter shares came as a shock to investors. Institutions may have been savvy to potential events as Investec is an investment company in America that does so for itself and clients. They seek to unload for big profits and were locked into Jupiter in January 2014 when they withdrew from an ASX quote.

Investec are a distressed seller under investigation for Forex rigging: 03/08/2018 - https://www.moneyweb.co.za/news/sou...estec-set-to-intensify-in-forex-rigging-case/


----------



## noirua

Jupiter Mines JMS still find themselves priced at just 34.5c a share.  A payment from South Africa's Tshipi Manganese mine is expected during this month.  This equates to a dividend of 12% to be paid to JMS shareholders and if the final is the same an annual yield of 24%.

Why aren't the shares at a higher level everyone and their pet rabbit would ask.  Well, there is a combination of factors. Major shareholder Pallinghurst Resources whos Chairman, also the Chairman of Jupiter and a director of Tshipi e Ntle, needs cash for his Pallinghurst Resources with ambitions of a now stalled idea to get a quotation on the LSE and develop their diamond mining asset.  Also the only cash bearing asset of Jupiter is based on the price of Manganese.

Now, should one invest at this low level? Well, if you reckon Manganese is going to rise further in price and be generally stable JMS is a snip at the price. If however you reckon the price is going to fall sharply and stay quite low then the opposite could be your conclusion.

Jupiter rose to 85c a share in the 2008/2010 period on the back of their quite well advanced iron ore projects at Mount Ida and Mount Mason in WA. Now on ice due to the iron ore price and no cash advancement from WA's Government Mining department.

The Tshipi Manganese mine has a 100 year mine life and should see out everyone on planet earth save a very few.

You choose on this one guys as I'm biassed with a quite large holding.
http://www.jupitermines.com


----------



## noirua

A massive overhang is the problem here for Jupiter Mines but is a great investment providing you think the manganese price will keep in the US$5.00 to US$8.00 range. In theory with dropping off of manganese production in Northern Cape all should continue hunky-dory.
Shares are on a prospective dividend yield of 24% at 34c a share.  Screaming cheap on that basis with a cheaper Aussie, strong US$ and local currency continuing weak against the greenback. Everything in the manganese garden is rosy and only a low manganese price could bring on the black spot, rust and mildew.


----------



## noirua

Priyank Thapliyal, chief executive of Jupiter Mines Limited (ASX:JMS), runs Proactive's Andrew Scott through the company's background including the de-listing and recent re-listing on the ASX.
Https://youtu.be/xc2xri02Pg8


----------



## noirua

TSHIPI HALF YEAR RESULTS
https://www.jupitermines.com/cproot/857/3/20181017 Tshipi Half Year Results.pdf


----------



## noirua

Share Share Competitionclosestonight:https://www.aussiestockforums.com/t...tipping-competition-entry-thread.34312/page-2


---
The manganese price sits at $6 dmtu quite a bit down from the $7.50 high and there will be less low grade manganese sent to market from the stockpile in the current half year. This could result in lower profit.

In the first half the dividend was 5c a share and on its own a dividend of 16% at 31c a share. The second half may see a dividend of 3c a share giving an annual yield of 25.8%.

Manganese is the main pony with the Fe pony mothballed.


----------



## noirua

A collapse to 24c a share against the float price of 40c is all about being a one trick pony in manganese in South Africa. The price has fallen from US$7.50 to US$5.50 per dmtu as of 17 December 2018. This is likely to reduce profits up to 40% at US$5.50 over a full year. The yield is still expected to be high and selling should prove to be overdone.


----------



## noirua

Interesting now to see what happens to the manganese price. Use in steel can be expected to tail off but battery use may continue to increase. Noting JMS has medium grade manganese rather than high grade needed for batteries.
From the words of the company's CEO they are interested in expanding interests in South Africa in the manganese sector.


----------



## noirua

Jupiter's shares have risen from 23c 6 weeks ago to 31.5c, up 36%. Investors muse on the improving iron ore price to President Donald Trump's Southern Border Wall. The price of manganese looks to be bouncing of lows and all of a sudden investors return.


----------



## noirua

Jupiter target is 63c.. 11 February 2019 - Http://www.fostock.com.au/researchreports


----------



## noirua

Up to 35c from 23c in double quick time. Even at 35c the yield is 21%. All this based on manganese in South Africa. High and lower grade iron ore in WA at Mount Mason and Mount Ida are sleeping assets.


----------



## noirua

Jupiter Mines heads for the United States and on a 33c share price yields 22.7%. This is without the iron ore assets at Mount Ida and Mount Mason, WA.

For those who bought the shares at 4.5c in 2013 the yield is 166% or on leaving the ASX in January 2014 at 8.1c a yield of only 92%.


----------



## noirua

Following on from the last post. The South African Manganese assets are well known. Forgotten are the Iron Ore assets of Mount Ida and Mount Mason that the company is looking to advance. Backed by an enormous yield and the American AMCI and directors taking a 28% stake.


----------



## noirua

Jupiter are readying themselves to accept offers for their Mount Mason and Mount Ida sales. Iron ore is future earmarked for the Esperance Port. Difficult to put a value on the assets as iron ore prices are moving wildly. Mount Mason was mothballed in 2014 and Mount Ida in 2011.
25 March 2019: Https://www.miningweekly.com/article/jupiter-starts-sales-process-for-wa-projects-2019-03-25


----------



## Miner

noirua said:


> Jupiter are readying themselves to accept offers for their Mount Mason and Mount Ida sales. Iron ore is future earmarked for the Esperance Port. Difficult to put a value on the assets as iron ore prices are moving wildly. Mount Mason was mothballed in 2014 and Mount Ida in 2011.
> 25 March 2019: Https://www.miningweekly.com/article/jupiter-starts-sales-process-for-wa-projects-2019-03-25



Noirua
It looks like you have been the sole poster on JMS so congrats.
One query on Esperance port - has it been cleared for exporting iron ore? There is always objection from this port in the past. Of course, last complaint was an ore body with lead.
With Mt Ida and Mt Mason sales, could there be any cash returned to investors?
Your thoughts, please.
Thanks


----------



## noirua

Miner said:


> Noirua
> It looks like you have been the sole poster on JMS so congrats.
> One query on Esperance port - has it been cleared for exporting iron ore? There is always objection from this port in the past. Of course, last complaint was an ore body with lead.
> With Mt Ida and Mt Mason sales, could there be any cash returned to investors?
> Your thoughts, please.
> Thanks




*Proposed Multi User Iron Ore Facility*
http://www.esperanceport.com.au/muiof.asp

It is unlikely that Jupiter would be interested in running a mining operation themselves. Since 2011 they have become more of an investment mining company and a sale with royalties and shares may well be the plan.


----------



## noirua

Jupiter shares still yield 21% at 35.5c a share. Much depends on the Manganese price and the sale of iron ore assets in WA.


----------



## noirua

CEO purchased over $6 millions worth of shares and Pallinghurst is selling their shares to Americas AMCI who will eventually hold 28% together with two of their directors.  Jupiter are now trying to sell their iron ore interests at Mount Ida and Mount Mason. These factors are making the company increasingly attractive.


----------



## noirua

Jupiter shares have recovered from 23c in December 2018 to close yesterday at 37c.  Awaiting sale progress news of iron ore tenements at Mount Mason and Mount Ida, WA.


----------



## noirua




----------



## Miner

i am banking on Brian's investment 
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200120/pdf/44dczq0cyfdz4v.pdf
FS was to start shortly as announced in early Jan  this year.
So could this be with CR to fund ? So that could potentially give JMS price to lower down and support my tip for March 

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200107/pdf/44d37sqm6kpjj2.pdf
Disclosure - do hold and in positive this one.


----------



## fergee

I see you are hot my heels @Miner


----------



## noirua

I've bought back into JMS between 21.5c and 26c having sold between 38.5c and 40.5c last year. Manganese makes Tshipi, which JMS has a 49.9% interest in,  firmly a one track pony and no getting away from it. Presently in Lockdown in the northern Cape that is pushing up the price of manganese.  Anyone's guess when production restarts as to where the price goes in these all over the shop markets.

The Tshipi Borwa mine has a life of up to 100 years so maybe that long time factor is just that, not properly factored into the share price.  The shares are very cheap however, that does not mean they will suddenly go racing upwards.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

never realised this crowd was UK/ Canadian, with Brian Gilbertson at the helm. A partner, Andrew Willis, just resigned from Talga TLG "_in consideration of his increased corporate requirements as Co-Managing Partner of The Pallinghurst Group_".

https://www.pallinghurst.com/project/jupiter-mines-limited/


----------



## noirua

Jupiter Mines Limited is not a company to trade short term as pointed out by the company's MD.  The Manganese price drifted down and only recently has shown a price increase and is one of the most cyclical metals around and even the boost in iron ore prices due to Chinese demand has not given it much of a lift. The plus factor is the company's dividend policy. So if you trust in Manganese and the Northern Cape of South Africa then look no further. The company thinks of its shareholders before itself, director wise and stands out in this respect, and is head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## noirua

The IPO of Jupiter's Juno is going ahead again and should hit the marketplace in May, hopefully.  JMS shares look good value IMHO with the Juno shares worth at least 2c a share and a final dividend due in June expected to be at least 2c as well. 40c looks on the cards in the short term if the Manganese price holds up as well as the price of iron ore to prosper the Juno flotation.


----------



## noirua

JMS traded Thursday between 32c and 33.5c and looking a little better recently. The Juno share allocation should be made in early May and the dividend paid in June.  Manganese has remained at a quite low price despite iron ore prices having risen sharply.  On the basis of the mine in the Northern Cape producing for 100 years hence the shares remain quite low. At 32.5c the year's dividend yield, after the coronavirus caused delays in 2020, should finalise the year at about 8% that's not at all bad.


----------



## noirua

JUPITER MINES LTD- DECLARES FINAL FY2021 DIVIDEND OF $0.02 PER SHARE - record date is 7 May 2021, and the dividend will be paid on 21 May 2021. This makes a dividend for the year of 3c and a yield of 9.2% at 32.5c a share.
JUPITER MINES LTD- FY2021 CONSOLIDATED Net PROFIT AFTER TAX $67.5 MILLION VERSUS $95.1 MILLION

Jupiter welcomes the announcement by Ntsimbintle Holdings (Pty) Ltd (“Ntsimbintle”) that it has increased its stake in Jupiter to 19.9%. This confirms the appeal and merits of Jupiter, its “lean-and-mean” operations, and its ASX-listing to all shareholders.

Preliminary Final Report: https://stocknessmonster.com/announcements/jms.asx-6A1029327/​


----------



## noirua

Jupiter Mines from the below link produce High-Grade Lumpy 36.5% Manganese - 5% iron and 5.5% silicon oxide, High-Grade Fines 34.5% manganese - 5% iron and 6% silicon oxide, and Low-Grade Lumpy 32.5% - 5% iron and 5.5% silicon oxide manganese. https://www.tshipi.co.za/what-we-do/our-products
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manganese
*Silico Manganese* is an alloy with 65% to 68% *manganese*, 16% to 21% *silicon*, and 1.5% to 2% carbon. It is produced by smelting of slag from high-carbon *Ferro Manganese* or of *Manganese* ore with coke and a quartz flux. Smelting temperatures are high and greater energy is needed to reduce the quartz to *silicon*.
*Ferromanganese* is a ferroalloy with high manganese content (high-carbon ferromanganese can contain as much as 80% Mn by weight).[1] It is made by heating a mixture of the oxides MnO2 and Fe2O3, with carbon (usually as coal and coke) in either a blast furnace or an electric arc furnace-type system, called a submerged arc furnace. The oxides undergo a carbothermal reduction in the furnaces, producing the ferromanganese. Ferromanganese is used as a deoxidizer for steel.
A North American standard specification is ASTM A99. The ten grades covered under this specification includes;

Standard ferromanganese
Medium-carbon ferromanganese
Low-carbon ferromanganese
Similar material is a pig iron with high content of manganese, is called spiegeleisen, or specular pig iron.[2]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferromanganese

It is difficult, for me anyway, to work out how much
Tshipi é Ntle Manganese Mining​How much they get for each of their three products and whether they are suitable for silicon manganese or ferromanganese. Or indeed whether any upgrading of the manganese is needed or is possible.


----------



## noirua

I decided to sell my Jupiter shares at 33.5c on Tuesday before going xd.  My Juno Minerals Limited shares allocation is now in my account. Probably would have been better to buy more Juno shares as feelings are running high and we'll know how it's going to work out when trading starts Monday next. 
My feelings about JMS, personal to me only,  are that if the manganese price remains at $3.06  or goes even lower then the Jupiter share price may well slip further.  If it goes the other way then the price might stabilise.  The mine is set for over 100 years of production and when it finally closes then everyone on planet earth will have passed on with only some giant tortoises still surviving.


----------



## noirua

Sakumzi Justice Macozoma (Saki) is a South African former political prisoner who is now one of South Africa's most prominent businessman and a leader in civil society.
He is chairman of Tshipi é Ntle Manganese Mining (Pty) Limited, Safika Holdings, and Ntsimbintle Newco Mining that has a 50.1% interest in Tshipi é Ntle Manganese Mining (Pty) Ltd.
Ntsimbintle Mining BEE have a 74% interest in Ntsimbintle Newco Mining. Ntsimbintle have a 50.1% interest in  OM Holdings Limited ASX:OMH quoted on the Australian Stock Exchange. OMH owns a 26% interest in Ntsimbintle Newco Mining.
 Jupiter Mining, a company quoted on the Australian ASX, own 49.9% of Tshipi é Ntle Manganese Mining (Pty) Ltd. Ntsimbintle Holdings (Pty) Ltd. holds a 19.9% interest in Jupiter.           
Makozoma was deputy Chairman of Volkswagen SA. From 2007 to December 2013, Chairman of Liberty Holdings and deputy Chairman of the Standard Bank Group.
He resigned to concentrate on his Safika business interests.
Before joining Standard Bank he was chief executive of New Africa Investments Limited (Nail), a publicly listed investment company with a broad portfolio that included radio stations, outdoor media and the Hertz car rental company. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saki_Macozoma


----------



## qldfrog

noirua said:


> Sakumzi Justice Macozoma (Saki) is a South African former political prisoner who is now one of South Africa's most prominent businessman and a leader in civil society.
> He is chairman of Tshipi é Ntle Manganese Mining (Pty) Limited, Safika Holdings, and Ntsimbintle Newco Mining that has a 50.1% interest in Tshipi é Ntle Manganese Mining (Pty) Ltd.
> Ntsimbintle Mining BEE have a 74% interest in Ntsimbintle Newco Mining. Ntsimbintle have a 50.1% interest in  OM Holdings Limited ASX:OMH quoted on the Australian Stock Exchange. OMH owns a 26% interest in Ntsimbintle Newco Mining.
> Jupiter Mining, a company quoted on the Australian ASX, own 49.9% of Tshipi é Ntle Manganese Mining (Pty) Ltd. Ntsimbintle Holdings (Pty) Ltd. holds a 19.9% interest in Jupiter.
> Makozoma was deputy Chairman of Volkswagen SA. From 2007 to December 2013, Chairman of Liberty Holdings and deputy Chairman of the Standard Bank Group.
> He resigned to concentrate on his Safika business interests.
> Before joining Standard Bank he was chief executive of New Africa Investments Limited (Nail), a publicly listed investment company with a broad portfolio that included radio stations, outdoor media and the Hertz car rental company. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saki_Macozoma



I looked a bit deeper on Saki as i have a trust issues with people who arrive to the top in business via political roles..SA, ex USSR, or China come to mind  
I do not know much about SA but unless proven wrong, this gentleman seems quite respectable and competent, and not afraid to ask real questions 
So that's not negative for OMH or JMS.
Am i missing something @noirua ?


----------



## noirua

qldfrog said:


> I looked a bit deeper on Saki as i have a trust issues with people who arrive to the top in business via political roles..SA, ex USSR, or China come to mind
> I do not know much about SA but unless proven wrong, this gentleman seems quite respectable and competent, and not afraid to ask real questions
> So that's not negative for OMH or JMS.
> Am i missing something @noirua ?



The answer seems to lie in the tie-up of companies that have interests in each other. That also includes directors that also have ties to two or more companies.  Saki is interested in maintaining or increasing dividends to BEE and increasing holdings in Jupiter Mines and probably Juno Resources. That is probably fair as he may well want to see BEE with 50.1% of all large profitable companies in South Africa - probably the interest could well be higher with complicated tie-ups and shareholdings: As with Tshipi é Ntl.

Saki has seen there are greater ways to help the poor by not only BEE dividends but donations from companies to schools principally and hospitals. Where is the danger? Only if the SA economy fails to grow and metals and commodities fall in price. Then individuals and companies will shun SA for pastures elsewhere.


----------



## noirua

Jupiter Mines shares have fallen from 42c to 21c in recent years and half of that due to a board of directors dispute led by AMCI and BEE. Now only one original board member remains and the company appears rudderless. However, matters may prove deceiving as AMCI and BEE are both strong setups and ruthless at moving projects forward. Now Brian Gilbertson and Priyank Thaplyal are gone it will be interesting to see who will replace them at Tshipi é Ntle.

IMHO the shares at 21c look as if they will move up with manganese prices rising once more. Therefore I've bought back my original holding and crossing my fingers.


----------



## noirua

AMCI Acquisition Corp. II (NasdaqCM:AMCI) added to NASDAQ Composite Index on​September 24 2021





						AMCI Acquisition Corp II - Our Team - Person Details
					






					amciacquisitionii.com
				




AMCI Acquisition Corp II is a newly organized blank check company formed for the purpose of effecting a merger with a business focused on decarbonizing the heavy industrial complex and transitioning the global energy mix to a lower carbon footprint. Our sponsor is an affiliate of the AMCI group of companies. AMCI invests in and operates industrial businesses focused on natural resources, transportation, infrastructure, metals and energy. AMCI has now invested over $1.7 billion in 40 industrial companies and has an existing portfolio consisting of 21 companies located around the world.









						Hans Jürgen Mende - Biography
					

Hans Jürgen Mende is an entrepreneur and businessperson who founded Whitehaven Coal Ltd., American Metals & Coal International, Inc. and AMCI Capital and who has been at the head of 5 different...



					www.marketscreener.com


----------



## noirua

Jupiter Mines Limited Quarterly Report to 30 November 2021
Https://www.jupitermines.com/cproot/1077/3/2321645.pdfThe new management has plans to move into other commodities especially battery metals.


----------



## noirua

Listing incentives, excessive backlogs and Jupiter Mines make headlines
Oct 22, 2021
Mining Weekly Editor Martin Creamer discusses the need for incentives for the listing of companies on the smaller end of the stock exchange; bringing in the private sector to clear excessive government backlogs; and Jupiter Mines's recent decisions relating to the board.
Https://youtu.be/u16wRurFQZQ
​


----------



## noirua

JUPITER BOARD AND STRATEGY UPDATE 
1 December 2021


			https://www.jupitermines.com/cproot/1074/3/20211201%20Jupiter%20Board%20and%20Strategy%20Update.pdf


----------



## noirua

Jupiter is still suffering from a low manganese price and no matter what new strategies they plan the ship 'Jupiter' is still loaded with manganese and little else. 





						Manganese Price Information | Jupiter Mines
					

Jupiter Mines




					www.jupitermines.com


----------



## noirua

This is the basic setup though Ntsimbintle Holdings also has an interest in Jupiter Mines of 19.9%. Thus their holding, including indirect holdings, is 70%.


----------



## noirua

Insiders who placed huge bets on Jupiter Mines Limited (ASX:JMS) earlier this year would be disappointed with the 11% drop
					

Insiders who bought AU$6.4m worth of Jupiter Mines Limited's ( ASX:JMS ) stock at an average buy price of AU$0.28 over...




					simplywall.st


----------



## noirua

Jupiter Mines Limited (ASX:JMS) Stock Price & Quote Analysis  - Simply Wall St
					

Research Jupiter Mines Limited (JMS) stock with daily updated analysis.




					simplywall.st
				




Above shows shares at 40% undervalued with value set at 37c.


----------



## noirua

Iron ore price back above $130 as China pledges support
					

Iron ore led gains among industrial metals as China vows to use more monetary policy tools to spur the economy.




					www.mining.com
				




The iron ore price is high but the manganese price remains low. Surely the Chinese stocks must be getting to be far lower.


----------



## noirua

Jupiter Mines shares are quite steady but at ground floor level.  Some with thoughts that a major confrontation in Ukraine may take place will see the need for other countries to build up their weaponry. More steel required points to an increasing need for manganese. Maybe the present low price is about to end.


----------



## noirua

Ukraine, Russia conflict could hit US steel industry | Argus Media
					

A potential conflict between Russia and Ukraine could have ripple effects in the US steel industry.




					www.argusmedia.com


----------



## finicky

Had a cursory look at JMS. I don't know if a chart horoscope is of value but if I were holding or wanted to buy I would be mildly encouraged by the monthly chart as the Nov and Dec candles conform to a tweezer bottom pattern. It would be better if the Dec month had more volume. The reversal took place as a double bottom with Mar 2020 where the price also reversed off 18c.

'Fundamentally' it seems cheap albeit EPS and ROE have been declining. But as @noirua comments, hopes might be pinned on recovery in the Manganese price.
Working uncritically off CommSec figures (which combine fy21 and expected fy22 results):
P/E = 6.5
Div Yield = 13% zero franking
B.V (fy21) = 1
ROE (fy21) = 13%
No long term debt and current assets well ahead of total liabilities.
But the number of shares is 2014 million. From my perspective if that were consolidated down to 100m shares the 0.22 s.p would become $4.43.

The sovereign risk would be critical for me and S.A is emphatically off my list for consideration. The communist race based government will steal or despoil the asset one way or another like they destroyed S32's businesses there. I knew a white man whom I greatly respected and he along with his family was chased off his farm in S.A without compensation and he said, "South Africa is finished".

Description of JMS on CommSec:
Jupiter Mines Limited (JMS) is an Australian registered public company listed on the Australian Securities Exchange which has as its main asset a *49.9% beneficial interest* in Tshipi e Ntle, an independently operated and managed, *black empowered *manganese mining company, currently operating the Tshipi Borwa Manganese Mine (Tshipi or Tshipi Mine). Jupiter also has two iron ore projects in the Yilgarn region of Western Australia.

Monthly


----------



## noirua

Global pivot towards cleaner, greener steel thrusts magnetite iron ore into spotlight
					

Major iron ore producers are shifting focus from traditional hematite to magnetite…




					themarketherald.com.au


----------



## noirua

The Jupiter price has risen Tuesday on the back of the rise in the Manganese price - about time. The shares stand at 25.5c up from its 20c low point.
Manganeses price jumps 11% taking Jupiter's shares up 9% to 25.5c.
Https://www.jupitermines.com/tshipi-manganese/tshipi/manganese-price-information

Over the last 7 years the high is US$8.00 per dmtu and low point at $1.40 - such is the volatility of managanese. This factor alone holds the share price back as markets expect a dive no matter how high the price goes.


----------



## Telamelo

finicky said:


> Had a cursory look at JMS. I don't know if a chart horoscope is of value but if I were holding or wanted to buy I would be mildly encouraged by the monthly chart as the Nov and Dec candles conform to a tweezer bottom pattern. It would be better if the Dec month had more volume. The reversal took place as a double bottom with Mar 2020 where the price also reversed off 18c.
> 
> 'Fundamentally' it seems cheap albeit EPS and ROE have been declining. But as @noirua comments, hopes might be pinned on recovery in the Manganese price.
> Working uncritically off CommSec figures (which combine fy21 and expected fy22 results):
> P/E = 6.5
> Div Yield = 13% zero franking
> B.V (fy21) = 1
> ROE (fy21) = 13%
> No long term debt and current assets well ahead of total liabilities.
> But the number of shares is 2014 million. From my perspective if that were consolidated down to 100m shares the 0.22 s.p would become $4.43.
> 
> The sovereign risk would be critical for me and S.A is emphatically off my list for consideration. The communist race based government will steal or despoil the asset one way or another like they destroyed S32's businesses there. I knew a white man whom I greatly respected and he along with his family was chased off his farm in S.A without compensation and he said, "South Africa is finished".
> 
> Description of JMS on CommSec:
> Jupiter Mines Limited (JMS) is an Australian registered public company listed on the Australian Securities Exchange which has as its main asset a *49.9% beneficial interest* in Tshipi e Ntle, an independently operated and managed, *black empowered *manganese mining company, currently operating the Tshipi Borwa Manganese Mine (Tshipi or Tshipi Mine). Jupiter also has two iron ore projects in the Yilgarn region of Western Australia.
> 
> Monthly
> View attachment 136782



Liking the look of Jupiter Mines *JMS *@0.275c +5.77% as noticed uptick in volume/momentum (bullish signal).

JMS operates a high quality Manganese mine in South Africa (of which has a 49.9% partnership/stake).

JMS has $75M in cash & trading on a lowish PE ratio of only 7.73 (dividend yield of around 9%-10%). Top 20 hold about 82% of all shares!

*Upcoming report due 21/04/2022 & anticipated dividend declaration









						Jupiter Mines Ltd (ASX:JMS) Share Price - Market Index
					

Today’s JMS share price, stock chart and announcements. View dividend history, insider trades and ASX analyst consensus.




					www.marketindex.com.au
				




DYOR as always.. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo

noirua said:


> The Jupiter price has risen Tuesday on the back of the rise in the Manganese price - about time. The shares stand at 25.5c up from its 20c low point.
> Manganeses price jumps 11% taking Jupiter's shares up 9% to 25.5c.
> Https://www.jupitermines.com/tshipi-manganese/tshipi/manganese-price-information
> 
> Over the last 7 years the high is US$8.00 per dmtu and low point at $1.40 - such is the volatility of managanese. This factor alone holds the share price back as markets expect a dive no matter how high the price goes.



Strong day today given vwap of 0.272c on big volume

Bullish chart indicators









						JMS Share Technical Analysis | Jupiter Mines Ltd
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $JMS stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com


----------



## Telamelo

Given the EV (electric vehicle) demand growth forecast, CPM is expecting a compound annual growth rate of about 43% for high-purity manganese products in the next five years.

Speaking specifically about the battery sector in coming years, CPM’s Zemek sees a huge deficit of high-purity manganese for the battery industry.

“When we look at the project pipeline, it's very thin. There are very few projects which are close to production; there are a few more which are early stage exploration,” he said.

“The deficit is going to be so big that to fill it by 2030 the global production of high-purity manganese products, which is mostly the sulfate, will need to grow more than 10 times to meet that demand.”

These strong fundamentals will likely push high-purity manganese prices further up.

*Andrew Zemek
Special Adviser - Battery Metals and Hydrogen at CPM Group


----------



## Telamelo

Jupiter Mines JMS owns half of the Tshipi manganese mine in South Africa, which produced almost 3.5 million tonnes of manganese ore in 2020-21.

JMS last year released a concept study on ramping up production to 4.5Mt a year by 2023.

High-purity manganese has become increasingly important in the production of batteries used in EV's, & as backup storage for power harvested from renewable sources such as solar & wind.

According to Bloomberg, manganese demand in lithium ion batteries will climb an astonishing _9.3 times_ between today & 2030.

Manganese has the biggest growth profile for any of the currently recognised battery metals.

The market for manganese sulphate, the kind of high purity product used in battery precursors, is already projected to be in a deficit as EV makers like Tesla bump out expensive & questionable cobalt supplies with higher manganese chemistries.

This end market is set to get bigger as EV makers look to replace potential conflict metals like cobalt from the supply chain & reduce costs to make vehicles more accessible for consumers.

Tesla & Volkswagen, one of the world’s largest automakers, have flagged shifts to higher manganese chemistries.

“As Volkswagen announced a few months ago, they were looking at the base model for their gross market segment as a manganese rich battery, which will have more manganese & nickel in comparison to the manganese nickel cobalt standard battery today.

“So on the base level interest is being driven by EV manganese, manganese sulphate, batteries, people are forecasting significant exponential growth over the next 10 years.”


----------



## Telamelo

Bought more JMS @ 0.255c (expecting bounce here off it's 20dma support). JMS still holding it's uptrend overall trading above 50dma & 200dma respectively of around 0.245c.


----------



## Telamelo

*Global sales of electric vehicles doubled in 2021 Global light electric vehicle (EV) sales surged in 2021, rising steadily in each quarter, with an estimated 2 million EVs sold in the December quarter 2021. Total EV sales for the year increased from 3.2 million in 2020 to an estimated 6.5 million vehicles in 2021.

Global EV sales are expected rise by a further 3 million units in 2022, pushing up total sales to over 9 million EVs. Global market share for EVs has tripled over the past two years, with EV sales now representing close to 9% of the global car market.

Strong underlying demand and EV manufacturers’ declarations of further increases in production imply that EV sales could reach around 40% of vehicle sales annually by 2030.*


----------



## Telamelo

I expect JMS share price to hold up around these level's 0.24c-0.25c acting as strong support (since it coincides with it's 50dma & 200dma respectively). 

I added/bought more cheap shares this morning @ 0.25c (only 7-10 day's out before anticipated dividend is announced/declared).

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo

Telamelo said:


> I expect JMS share price to hold up around these level's 0.24c-0.25c acting as strong support (since it coincides with it's 50dma & 200dma respectively).
> 
> I added/bought more cheap shares this morning @ 0.25c (only 7-10 day's out before anticipated dividend is announced/declared).
> 
> Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo

JMS Share Technical Analysis | Jupiter Mines Ltd
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $JMS stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com


----------



## noirua




----------



## Telamelo

noirua said:


>




JMS sp holding up just above it's 50dma & 200dma support respectively.

*reporting date next Wed 21/04/2022 according to below









						Jupiter Mines Ltd (ASX:JMS) Share Price - Market Index
					

Today’s JMS share price, stock chart and announcements. View dividend history, insider trades and ASX analyst consensus.




					www.marketindex.com.au


----------



## noirua

Simply Wall Street on Jupiter Mines:








						Jupiter Mines Limited (ASX:JMS) Stock Price & Quote Analysis  - Simply Wall St
					

Research Jupiter Mines Limited (JMS) stock with daily updated analysis.




					simplywall.st


----------



## Telamelo

noirua said:


> Simply Wall Street on Jupiter Mines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jupiter Mines Limited (ASX:JMS) Stock Price & Quote Analysis  - Simply Wall St
> 
> 
> Research Jupiter Mines Limited (JMS) stock with daily updated analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simplywall.st



"JMS trading at 43.3% below our estimate of its fair value" .. says it all imo


----------



## Telamelo

Telamelo said:


> "JMS trading at 43.3% below our estimate of its fair value" .. says it all imo



*JMS @ 0.25c +2.04%
It was able to find support at it's 50 day moving average. It also bounced off of it's 200 day moving average, an important long-term support line.

*preliminary final report scheduled by 29/04/2022
*








						JMS Share Technical Analysis | Jupiter Mines Ltd
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $JMS stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com


----------



## noirua

Iron ore bounces back to life
					

As expected, iron ore prices have been restless to start 2022, which has been reflective of China’s wavering COVID-19 situation.




					www.australianresourcesandinvestment.com.au


----------



## noirua

I'm not sure where Jupiter goes from here with the share price down from around 42c to 19c - down 52%.  
The manganese price is attempting a rally but iron ore prices are off the boil. Jupiter's prices for manganese tend to vary as each individual company attempts with a few others to control the price.  The price of the shares like manganese is very low but that does not mean they will not go lower.


----------



## finicky

Back down to recent and Covid 2020 support level. But a 49.9% 'beneficial' ownership in a black empowered S.A mining company - yeah that should work out well in the long run.


----------



## noirua

Below Fair Value: JMS (A$0.2) is trading below our estimate of fair value (A$0.36)
Significantly Below Fair Value: JMS is trading below fair value by more than 20%.








						Jupiter Mines (ASX:JMS) - Share price, News & Analysis  - Simply Wall St
					

Should you invest in Jupiter Mines (ASX:JMS)? Flawless balance sheet and fair value. Last updated 2022/08/27 00:00




					simplywall.st


----------



## noirua

Website - https://www.jupitermines.com/
Manganese Price: https://www.jupitermines.com/tshipi-manganese/tshipi/manganese-price-information

3rd Quarter Report: https://www.jupitermines.com/cproot/1137/14/20221221 Q3 Call.mp3

Live Prices: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^JMS&p=0&t=1


			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EJMS&p=2&t=1
		



			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EJMS&p=5&t=1
		



			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EJMS&p=8&t=1


----------

